# Authenticate This APPAREL



## Swanky

Please post any authenticity questions regarding apparel or any related items.


----------



## RoseMary

great thread, thanks swanky! 


could somebody help me with these alexander mcqueen und wylde scarves?





































thanks a lot!


----------



## uhkiwi

sorry *RoseMary*, I know nothing!
anyone help with these AGs?
pair #1


----------



## uhkiwi

pair #2


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Hey Kim!

Do you know what year those are from?  Or can you find out?  I know the back pockets of the jeans changed and those look like the old designs

I compared the tags to a pair that I have with me at the apt right now and it's different from mine's but that could be because those are older.  Also on my AG tag, the "in" in "made in USA" doesnt have the little dot on top.

For the second one, the AG on the back of the jeans look crooked.  also it looks like the thread trails off to the top left hand corner but I'm not sure if thats the angle the seller took the pic from.  the stitching is not suppose to trail off anywhere.

HTH!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Juicy Couture wholesale 50% to 90% discount, Burberry - Juicy, Juicy Clothing, Juicy Couture Bag Egyptian bed sheets bedsheets Primp suit set at TechTraders 

I just came across it. they have juicy tracksuit for 59 Dollars


----------



## twinkle.tink

obviously too good to be true.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

I know but some one have a nose anyways that are in to Juicy .. I wouldnt know now.


----------



## lmpsola

Agree with twinkle, too good to be true!  Usually when websites offer those kind of prices, they sell fakes of everything.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

thanks Impsola and twinkle.


----------



## Pewter

Yes, that website only sells replica items.


----------



## chocobo124

Help!
Does this look authentic?

Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - Â¨·è*¥È¡¼¥Þ¥¹¥ï¥¤¥ë¥ÉTHOMAS WYLDE ¥¹¥«¥ë¥¹¥«¡¼¥Õ¹õ¡ßÇò

Thanks!


----------



## Staci B

is this marc jacobs jacket real?

eBay.co.uk: Elegant Black Wool Coat by Marc Jacobs- UK12 (item 120059516913 end time 07-Dec-06 19:26:00 GMT)


----------



## snow

No way Staci! Everything they are selling is pure, 100% FAKE.


----------



## PinkPudding

lil miss cheeky said:


> Juicy Couture wholesale 50% to 90% discount, Burberry - Juicy, Juicy Clothing, Juicy Couture Bag Egyptian bed sheets bedsheets Primp suit set at TechTraders
> 
> I just came across it. they have juicy tracksuit for 59 Dollars




i think the items there are all fake!
coz they don't even their own pictures, just grab some from another web, such as neiman marcus.
well, that's what I think


----------



## Sabine

I would really like to buy a burberry shawl for winter on ebay but i really don't know what to look for.


----------



## hurleychic12

eBay: NWT Juicy Couture Blonde Faux Fur Hoodie Jacket Coat MD (item 160064726660 end time Dec-20-06 18:42:12 PST)


Is this Juicy Couture jacket authentic?


----------



## [vogue]

hurleychic12: no. it's retailing for more than 200quid in uk. a friend just got it. and selling for just 90bucks?


----------



## Jillian Dollars

hurleychic12 said:


> eBay: NWT Juicy Couture Blonde Faux Fur Hoodie Jacket Coat MD (item 160064726660 end time Dec-20-06 18:42:12 PST)
> 
> 
> Is this Juicy Couture jacket authentic?



Don't know if I'm stating the obvious here but the pictures posted by the seller show at least two different jackets.  The striations on the one worn by the model (probably lifted from another site) don't match the ones in the other picture.  Striations on the model's jacket are clean and straight while those on the laid out jacket are haphazard.  I don't know for sure which would be the jacket you are purchasing - maybe neither.


----------



## hurleychic12

Yes, you are stating the obvious, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one who thought the jacket wasn't right. It just makes me wonder how this seller has 441 100% positive feedback selling items like that. I don't understand how people can still think its real after they get it home and feel the quality.


----------



## Irissy

I'm eyeing this True Religion Joey Stretch.  What you girls think?  Thx. 

eBay: NEW True Religion Joey 10-503 Medium Stretch Jeans 27 (item 120065920558 end time Dec-23-06 15:32:18 PST)


----------



## Irissy

Forget the TR Joey Stretch above (got sold already), what about this?

eBay: TRUE RELIGION KAMA BOBBY JEANS 100% AUTHENTIC NWT SZ 24 (item 160062526743 end time Jan-10-07 17:10:14 PST)


----------



## Mina211

This dior top has authenticity guarannteed, does that mean I should trust it?

It looks really real, despite the low price.


eBay.co.uk: Christian Dior Boutique, Paris, BNW t shirt sized UK 12 (item 140068478071 end time 03-Jan-07 15:06:38 GMT)


What do you think? Anyone who knows about dior stuff, it would be much appreciated if u could give your opinion on this.


----------



## lilamyg

Mina211 said:


> This dior top has authenticity guarannteed, does that mean I should trust it?
> 
> It looks really real, despite the low price.
> 
> 
> eBay.co.uk: Christian Dior Boutique, Paris, BNW t shirt sized UK 12 (item 140068478071 end time 03-Jan-07 15:06:38 GMT)
> 
> 
> What do you think? Anyone who knows about dior stuff, it would be much appreciated if u could give your opinion on this.


 
It is extremely easy to duplicate designer t shirts...especially a simple screen print. Does the seller have a receipt?


----------



## Coach Superfan

Alright ladies, I need your help. I purchased these Citizens of Humanity at Nordstrom Rack, but I've never seen this type in stores (see pic of front view). I am not sure about the wearing down the front. They are Ingrid #002 low waist flare (non stretch). It had this weird handwritten tag that said "europe" and typed on the other side *002B-003*, Byron Bay wash (code BYR) suggested retail $172. I compared all the buttons and tags to my older Ingrid stretch jeans and they look like a match. My main concern is whether this pair is a FAKE that some shady person returned to a Nordstrom by taking advantage of their liberal return policy. Any comments?


----------



## shopalot

eBay.ca: $375NWT-BURBERRY*CONSTANCE QUILTED jacket*Black*M (item 190068468537 end time 07-Jan-07 23:26:35 EST)

Can someone help with this item!


----------



## sweetiepie2209

Coach Superfan said:


> Alright ladies, I need your help. I purchased these Citizens of Humanity at Nordstrom Rack, but I've never seen this type in stores (see pic of front view). I am not sure about the wearing down the front. They are Ingrid #002 low waist flare (non stretch). It had this weird handwritten tag that said "europe" and typed on the other side *002B-003*, Byron Bay wash (code BYR) suggested retail $172. I compared all the buttons and tags to my older Ingrid stretch jeans and they look like a match. My main concern is whether this pair is a FAKE that some shady person returned to a Nordstrom by taking advantage of their liberal return policy. Any comments?


 
those look good to me  That distressing is part of the Byron Bay wash.


----------



## Suzie

I know this one is a bit unusual but how about this scarf?
eBay Australia: NIB Beautiful Red Chopard Scarf $390 (item 250079773637, end time 08-Feb-07 01:35:14 AEDST)


----------



## exquisite09

i really want a white mcqueen skull scarf, but this is the only one on eBay:

eBay: NewAuth ALEXANDER McQUEEN Skull Scarf White Unisex (item 170079523913 end time Feb-13-07 10:53:21 PST)

is this authentic?  the price may be too good to be true.


----------



## Sueshi

eBay: **HOTT** Alexander McQueen Skull Silk Scarf Brand NEW!! (item 170082270603 end time Feb-21-07 10:17:13 PST)
eBay: NWT ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SILK SKULL SCARF XL ANCHORS (item 270088773977 end time Feb-23-07 17:15:00 PST)
HELP! AUTH? I really think these scarf are cute Thank you


----------



## yoguina100

Coach Superfan said:


> Alright ladies, I need your help. I purchased these Citizens of Humanity at Nordstrom Rack, but I've never seen this type in stores (see pic of front view). I am not sure about the wearing down the front. They are Ingrid #002 low waist flare (non stretch). It had this weird handwritten tag that said "europe" and typed on the other side *002B-003*, Byron Bay wash (code BYR) suggested retail $172. I compared all the buttons and tags to my older Ingrid stretch jeans and they look like a match. My main concern is whether this pair is a FAKE that some shady person returned to a Nordstrom by taking advantage of their liberal return policy. Any comments?


I don´t know much about Citizens of Humanity but if you´ve never seen this type before in stores (or weird tag) doesn´t mean it is a fake.Some brands carry different styles in different countries.Maybe you could return jeans if you are not happy...


----------



## DarlinAnna

^^ Coach Superfan, those are real. The Byron Bay wash has distressing on the front like that.


----------



## Mina211

If anyone knows anything about dior I was wondering did they ever make a t-shirt saying ''Hey skool girl'' on the back and the word dior with a heart through it? 

I'm looking for this top but I can only find it on ebay which I'm nervous about purchasing from cos of the fakes but the thing I'm after looks like this eBay.co.uk: CHRISTIAN DIOR T shirt - Hey Skool Girl - Size 12 (item 130081066074 end time 24-Feb-07 10:51:48 GMT)

Is this t-shirt from an actual dior line? And if so does anyone know if its still available? 

thanks


----------



## sarasmom

Can someone tell me how to authenticate a burberry scarf? My dh bought some from a guy who said he works for nordstroms and he said he got them wholesale. I'm always really skeptical about these things but he bought them without even telling me. He bought one nova check and one pink. Should I just go compare at the burberry store?


----------



## Katerina.

Please i need opions on this juicy shirred terry tube dress...
eBay: JUICY COUTURE TERRY TUBE DRESS ALOHA SIZE SMALL (item 260091125619 end time Mar-04-07 21:22:57 PST)


----------



## MPJ

If anyone can help me with this Max Mara coat, I'd really appreciate it! I have a feeling it's fake, but for $80, I'm not sure I care. :ninja:

CLICK

TIA!!


----------



## CTgrl414

I'm not positive about the maxmara coat above but I am ALWAYS worried about purchasing from China/HK because I've gotten so many fakes from sellers listed from there. I'd just ask for closer up pictures of things such as tag, buttons, etc.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Katerina. said:


> Please i need opions on this juicy shirred terry tube dress...
> eBay: JUICY COUTURE TERRY TUBE DRESS ALOHA SIZE SMALL (item 260091125619 end time Mar-04-07 21:22:57 PST)


It's authentic!


----------



## MeriCherie

Hi I just got a pair of black plastic MJ sunnies online, they look pretty good but they do not have the Marc Jacobs marking on the inside of the arms nor does it have the made in italy marking

Do all the MJ sunnies have markings? These are a 2005 or 2006 model. Please let me know if I bought a pair of fakes or no? I really hope not since they do look very good and suits my face quite well and they are pitch dark so I can drive w/ them on (the north sun is BLINDING)


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

MeriCherie said:


> Hi I just got a pair of black plastic MJ sunnies online, they look pretty good but they do not have the Marc Jacobs marking on the inside of the arms nor does it have the made in italy marking
> 
> Do all the MJ sunnies have markings? These are a 2005 or 2006 model. Please let me know if I bought a pair of fakes or no? I really hope not since they do look very good and suits my face quite well and they are pitch dark so I can drive w/ them on (the north sun is BLINDING)



Do you have a picture of them?  I could tell better that way.


----------



## maryg1

Anyone can help with an Aquascutum trench?
eBay: Ladies AQUASCUTUM Rain TRENCH coat Overcoat ~STUNNING~ (item 140094093369 end time Mar-14-07 15:41:23 PDT)
It looks good to me, but I don't own any Aquascutum apparel


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

maryg1 said:


> Anyone can help with an Aquascutum trench?
> eBay: Ladies AQUASCUTUM Rain TRENCH coat Overcoat ~STUNNING~ (item 140094093369 end time Mar-14-07 15:41:23 PDT)
> It looks good to me, but I don't own any Aquascutum apparel



Looks good.


----------



## ~*charlotte*~

could someone please tell me if this primp bunny thermal is authentic the pictures may not show this but the thermal is a light pink if you need anymore picture i will happily post more


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

~*charlotte*~ said:


> could someone please tell me if this primp bunny thermal is authentic the pictures may not show this but the thermal is a light pink if you need anymore picture i will happily post more



Looks good.


----------



## ~*charlotte*~

thanks i have been told it was fake and i was making sure but i am sure its auth


----------



## I LOVE LV

Hi, is this authentic juicy? TIA!

eBay: Juicy Couture 2006 Velour Tracksuit Set Getty M Medium (item 190092083096 end time Mar-19-07 12:51:37 PDT)


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

I LOVE LV said:


> Hi, is this authentic juicy? TIA!
> 
> eBay: Juicy Couture 2006 Velour Tracksuit Set Getty M Medium (item 190092083096 end time Mar-19-07 12:51:37 PDT)


Yes those are authentic.


----------



## I LOVE LV

j'aime_vuitton said:


> Yes those are authentic.


Hey, thank you so much!  That was quick!  

Care to give me some tips on how to authenticate juicy tracksuits so I can trace some authentic ones from ebay next time?


----------



## missD

^ one thing i learned was that the color of the stitching that stitches the size tag (orange) onto the garment has to match the color of the garment.

if the stitches are orange (for size s) then its fake.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

I LOVE LV said:


> Hey, thank you so much!  That was quick!
> 
> Care to give me some tips on how to authenticate juicy tracksuits so I can trace some authentic ones from ebay next time?



Be sure that everything is a-semetrical (i.e. pockets) check the stitching like the OP said above, and check the labels(sometimes they are off)


----------



## cfred

Hello, great thread!  I am wondering about these sevens... I don't know if they are authentic and if I should chance bidding. But, I do like the style and am wondering if anyone knows what it is.  I actually liked the sevens with no stretch better so I'm always on the hunt!
eBay: 7 Seven for All Mankind BOYCUT Jeans WOMENS Size 27 (item 220092952024 end time Mar-20-07 16:59:59 PDT)


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

cfred said:


> Hello, great thread!  I am wondering about these sevens... I don't know if they are authentic and if I should chance bidding. But, I do like the style and am wondering if anyone knows what it is.  I actually liked the sevens with no stretch better so I'm always on the hunt!
> eBay: 7 Seven for All Mankind BOYCUT Jeans WOMENS Size 27 (item 220092952024 end time Mar-20-07 16:59:59 PDT)



they are real


----------



## cfred

Thank you for responding!  Now I just have to decide to bid or not...


----------



## mark_mayo

Hi,

I have bought from Techtraders before and i am very satisfied with their products. They are very good quality. So i don't think they are fake.

I have also been using their dropship program to sell their items for well over a year now and been doing very well.

Thank you.
Mark Mayo,



lil miss cheeky said:


> Juicy Couture wholesale 50% to 90% discount, Burberry - Juicy, Juicy Clothing, Juicy Couture Bag Egyptian bed sheets bedsheets Primp suit set at TechTraders
> 
> I just came across it. they have juicy tracksuit for 59 Dollars


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

mark_mayo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have bought from Techtraders before and i am very satisfied with their products. They are very good quality. So i don't think they are fake.
> 
> I have also been using their dropship program to sell their items for well over a year now and been doing very well.
> 
> Thank you.
> Mark Mayo,


That site sells all fakes. Nothing is real.


----------



## shani




----------



## shani

Also, if you're good at authenticating Marc Jacobs, can you PM me, please?  Thanks!


----------



## thinkPINK

I've already seen a couple posts asking about authenticity on A.McQueen scarves, so forgive me ... I'm about to add another!  

I'm not really familiar with Alexander McQueen but I'm loving this style so any help would be great!

The price on this seems too good to be true ... and the seller has a lot up for auction. I guess I'm just sceptical that one could aquire such a large quantity of these scarves!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Alexander-Mcquee...oryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Any tips on how to spot fakes for the future?


----------



## fabulite

Has anyone ever bought from offsohoshopping.com?  The site looks legit but you never know.. Thanks


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

thinkPINK said:


> I've already seen a couple posts asking about authenticity on A.McQueen scarves, so forgive me ... I'm about to add another!
> 
> I'm not really familiar with Alexander McQueen but I'm loving this style so any help would be great!
> 
> The price on this seems too good to be true ... and the seller has a lot up for auction. I guess I'm just sceptical that one could aquire such a large quantity of these scarves!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Alexander-Mcquee...oryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to spot fakes for the future?



I believe they're real. I've seen many fakes with a brand label attached to the scarf like a piece of cotton that says Alexander Mcqueen, so look out for those.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

shani said:


>



Looks good.


----------



## thinkPINK

*j'aime_vuitton* ... thanks!  

that scarf will make a nice addition to my wardrobe.


----------



## brand wh*re

Hi guys,
I've got a quick question in regards to fake/real miu miu clothes. Have they changed their label recently? Or do they have two? I've got a few miu miu clothes (real from netaporter) and the label has miu miu in dark font with made in italy skewed off to the side. Yet on ebay I see miu miu in light grey with made in italy at the bottom.
Just confused. Am trying to work out whether or not this is realy basically.
I posted this somewhere else byt then realised it was in the wrong section. Wonder how you delete stuff.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

brand wh*re said:


> Hi guys,
> I've got a quick question in regards to fake/real miu miu clothes. Have they changed their label recently? Or do they have two? I've got a few miu miu clothes (real from netaporter) and the label has miu miu in dark font with made in italy skewed off to the side. Yet on ebay I see miu miu in light grey with made in italy at the bottom.
> Just confused. Am trying to work out whether or not this is realy basically.
> I posted this somewhere else byt then realised it was in the wrong section. Wonder how you delete stuff.



They might have changed their label. That top is authentic.


----------



## brand wh*re

Thanks j'aime_vuitton, could I ask how one knows just with a simple observation? I'm trying to expand my miu miu items because I just love the stuff.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

brand wh*re said:


> Thanks j'aime_vuitton, could I ask how one knows just with a simple observation? I'm trying to expand my miu miu items because I just love the stuff.


Well alot of the authenticating just comes from my wardrobe. I have pieces from miu miu etc. and I could just look at the labels. I would just make sure the garments are semmetrical and the labels are a huge part of authenticating.


----------



## fendigal

I think this is a God send I have received at least 2 fake shirts from Ebay, one D and G, and one Roberto Cavalli,  it stinks.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

fendigal said:


> I think this is a God send I have received at least 2 fake shirts from Ebay, one D and G, and one Roberto Cavalli,  it stinks.



Oh that stinks! Post them here next time!


----------



## elli

Do these look alright?

http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-7s-Seven-f...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Katerina.

It ends in about 5&1/2 hours...hopefully someone will know if its authentic or not...


http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Primp-Splatter-Hoodie-with-sprinkle-cookie_W0QQitemZ130097865928QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63868QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## compulsivepurse

I think I got fake R&Rs on eBay:

I own other R&R jeans to compare them to.  They look right - all the right rivets, etc.  All the right tags.  But they have two problems:

1) The button fly is sewn together so you can't close the jeans.  I would have to cut them open with a knif or scissors.  Has anyone else had this happen?

2) the care tag says to "tumble dry ow low heat," - ow instead of on.  The picture of the tag looked right in the description but of course you can't read that closely in the picture.

I'm assuming they're fake, right?  The bummer is the seller has a lot of other Nordstroms items that are real, but she had a few jeans (R&R & True religion) so now I wonder if she sold a fake on purpose or if she got stuck with a switcheroo that someone returned to the store.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Never mind.  She is letting me return them. 

I'll only purchase from Saks Off 5th from now on I guess.


----------



## anna_mg

I'm looking for a scarf to wear on my head. Second-hand, it's not that I cruise in a convertible all the time, but I will be, for a few days, so I thought about a scarf to wear, you know, classic style. 

This one looks nice:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOUIS-VUITTON-S...5QQihZ019QQcategoryZ45243QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

But is it real or a fake? 

Thanks, 

Anna

PS ok, the chanel scarf from the seller's other auction looks like s... something wrong, but anyway, can this be real, this vuitton?


----------



## compulsivepurse

Has anyone bought from Fifth and Chic online? http://fifthandchic.com/

They have a pair of discontinued R&Rs in my size that I really like.  It seems like all of the styles are discontinued ones on sale.  I'm wondering if they are authentic b/c the site says all sales are final.

I think I am going to buy a pair, and pay with paypal and my credit card.  That way if they turn out to be fake I have paypal & credit card protection.


----------



## gymangel812

anyone know if this burberry polo is authentic?



thanks


----------



## gymangel812

fakes!! stay away. they're using stock pics but these:  http://fifthandchic.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=95
look bad. 





compulsivepurse said:


> Has anyone bought from Fifth and Chic online? http://fifthandchic.com/
> 
> They have a pair of discontinued R&Rs in my size that I really like.  It seems like all of the styles are discontinued ones on sale.  I'm wondering if they are authentic b/c the site says all sales are final.
> 
> I think I am going to buy a pair, and pay with paypal and my credit card.  That way if they turn out to be fake I have paypal & credit card protection.


----------



## compulsivepurse

gymangel812 said:


> fakes!! stay away. they're using stock pics but these: http://fifthandchic.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=95
> look bad.


 
Thanks, I didn't see those.  I was looking at the Pheonix and of course they look OK from stock pictures :-p  I guess I will wait for an authentic pair to show up on eBay in my size.


----------



## compulsivepurse

gymangel812 said:


> fakes!! stay away. they're using stock pics but these: http://fifthandchic.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=95
> look bad.


 
Hi! I decided to buy these instead, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110119570589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001, which I am 99.5% sure are authentic.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## gymangel812

compulsivepurse said:


> Hi! I decided to buy these instead, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110119570589&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001, which I am 99.5% sure are authentic.  Thanks for your help!


yep those look authentic, very pretty. they're called flaming hearts quaalude.


----------



## compulsivepurse

gymangel812 said:


> yep those look authentic, very pretty. they're called flaming hearts quaalude.


 
Thanks, gymangel!!!


----------



## kitti

gymangel812 said:


> yep those look authentic, very pretty. they're called flaming hearts quaalude.


 
oh i love love LOVE the flaming hearts.. too bad I can't pull them off


----------



## Sueshi

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Ed-Ha...3QQihZ001QQcategoryZ52371QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ed-Hardy-Shoe-H...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Help me auth these ed hardy.Thank you :}


----------



## lara0112

hi there
I already asked in the Marc Jacobs section but so far haven't found a response so I guess I should have asked in the wardrobe section...

does anyone know if these are authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Whi...1526745QQihZ005QQcategoryZ11554QQcmdZViewItem
I bought a different size last year from this seller and just wondering if these are ok?

thanks a lot


----------



## 9tina9

does anyone know how to authenticate giorgio armani ties or know where i can go to have this done?  thanks.


----------



## 9tina9

hi, i was also wondering about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewItem&item=150118986686

http://cgi.ebay.com/JUICY-COUTURE-F...0298974QQihZ005QQcategoryZ15653QQcmdZViewItem

thanks in advance.


----------



## ms~dior

they are a wholesalers/traders, they are authentic, the reason they are so cheap is because they dont supply to the public (usually) shop owners buy there stock in bulk therefore its all cheaper...how else do you think they make there profits?!...juicy trakkies cost loads in england...well more than they do in the u.s as of import fees etc....


----------



## shoppy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Hi All,

I posted in an individual post below and realized after that this might be the better place! Does anyone happen to know anything about kate spade sunglasses? I found some on ebay that I am considering bidding on, but want to confirm authenticity.

Here is the Ebay listing...150124953481

Also, if anyone out there happens to have the Hazy sunglasses, a) Can you tell me if you like them and if they are too big/small for your face? b) If you do have them or know of a picture of them on an actual person's face, would you mind posting a picture?

Buying sunglasses online is always so hard for me because I really need to try them on to see how they look on my face and all, but I have not been able to find these where I live! Thanks all!


----------



## bellacherie

Could someone please authenticate these  juicy items for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290121480927&rd=1&rd=1


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=170114877233&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Juicy-Coutu...QQihZ009QQcategoryZ137085QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-JUICY-COUTU...7QQihZ012QQcategoryZ11559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/JUICY-COUTURE-T...2QQihZ013QQcategoryZ15769QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I would be soooo appreciative!


----------



## aquagirl0312

Could someone autenticate this McQueen scarf for me, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140123975950&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Katerina.

Can anyone authenticate these for me? THANKS.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-ROCK-...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ11554QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-for-all-manki...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ11554QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ksed

Katerina. said:


> Can anyone authenticate these for me? THANKS.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-ROCK-...8QQihZ016QQcategoryZ11554QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/7-for-all-manki...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ11554QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I'm not good w/7s, but the R&Rs look good--great deal!


----------



## Katerina.

ksed said:


> I'm not good w/7s, but the R&Rs look good--great deal!


thanks


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone know if www.diabro.net sells authentic designer clothing or is what diabro sells fake???


----------



## nightshade

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone know if www.diabro.net sells authentic designer clothing or is what diabro sells fake???



i'm pretty sure the stuff diabro sells is authentic! have heard wonderful reviews about this site from a few other fellow tPFers


----------



## Katerina.

7 for all mankind...authenticornot? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-FOR-ALL-MANKI...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jessicuhh

Hi!  I'd like to know if these sunglasses are authentic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-NEW-Dolce-...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45251QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/6017B-501-8G-Do...5QQihZ014QQcategoryZ45251QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOLCE-GABBANA-S...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ45251QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksed

Katerina. said:


> 7 for all mankind...authenticornot? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/7-FOR-ALL-MANKI...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
again, not good w/7fam, but I think they're fake

[the wash/distressing looks wrong, inside embossing looks... off, & stitching looks wrong]

i could be wrong though!


----------



## mysterious

Jessicuhh said:


> Hi! I'd like to know if these sunglasses are authentic:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-NEW-Dolce-...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45251QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/6017B-501-8G-Do...5QQihZ014QQcategoryZ45251QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOLCE-GABBANA-S...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ45251QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think they're all authentic...ask for the authenticity cards and if possible + ask where they got them from (Safilo or Luxotica? another store? warehouse somewhere? if they say Safilo, it's probably not authentic 'cause only Luxottica distributes Dolce and Gabanna). Once you've received the sunglasses make sure you double check to see that they're the same ones in the pictures. Sometimes sellers might switch.

HTH!


----------



## bella_sky

has anyone seen this michael kors bag before and is it authentic.. sorry pics size to big.. will upload later


----------



## cherylannrak

Hi! I purchased this swimsuit on Ebay. She listed it as 100% authentic. My question is does Burberry Nova Check come in Navy blue, red and white? I always thought the Nova Check was black, red and white. Also, the label inside reads made in C.E.E. I thought Burberry was made in Italy. Any guidance anyone can give would be greatly appreciated. Thank you! Cheryl


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Does anyone know if these Rock & Republic jeans are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Republic-B...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance


----------



## pisdapisda79

The seller says they are not irregular but they are missing crystals on the back pocket, you can tell where they use to be. They look authentic but I question the seller's integrity.



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Does anyone know if these Rock & Republic jeans are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Republic-B...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks pisdapisda79  i think i will pass on it then


----------



## loserxstar

pisdapisda79 said:


> The seller says they are not irregular but they are missing crystals on the back pocket, you can tell where they use to be. They look authentic but I question the seller's integrity.



these are not irregulars, and they are not missing crystals!  they look perfect to me.  this is how they are supposed to be.  gold radion crowns do not come with crystals.  for crowns that are missing crystals, you can see the gaps where they used to be.  this has filled in stitching meaning that crystals were never there and never supposed to be there.  fyi the radion wash does run a little small.  overall this seller is awesome!


----------



## DarlinAnna

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Does anyone know if these Rock & Republic jeans are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Republic-B...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance



Those are authentic. I am familiar with the seller -- she is a member of another forum I am on. However, like someone else mentioned, there has been some problems with her.


----------



## UKGoddess

mark_mayo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have bought from Techtraders before and i am very satisfied with their products. They are very good quality. So i don't think they are fake.
> 
> I have also been using their dropship program to sell their items for well over a year now and been doing very well.
> 
> Thank you.
> Mark Mayo,



Tech Traders is EVIL, they sell FAKE CRAP and nothing but! I have been in contact with the Trademark Liz Claiborne and I received an email from them stating that they are NOT AUTHORISED TO SELL JUICY COUTURE ITEMS!! 
I sugest that you save your money, stop fu*** around with Sam before you get complealty screwed over by eBay, or what ever auction site you are using. Belive me your stuff will be pulled, buyers will ***** and you will loose so much money! 
I bought from her and her stuff was CRAP! Items came damaged, distroyed, FROM CHINA, and LATE Shipping on nearly all of her items. At one point I was sending her cheques for over $800.00 a week! For what? Headaches? Nausea? Stress? Worry about Paypal? Belive me she is a fraud, she is illegal and you should NEVER buy from her.


----------



## team3d

*interesting threads.... hi, this is my 1st post & i'm very shock on so many people are so afraid of buying fakes but yet they still fall for the traps everytime ! anyway, to host an online store is not cheap & to give products away while paying 80grand a month to yahoo & google search engines is insane !!*

*i own 2 small boutiques so i know or how to look for who sell real & fakes on ebay right away by looking @ the brands they sell....*

*online stores, if the price is too good to be true, they are fake.... !!*


----------



## margaritaxmix

UKGoddess said:


> Tech Traders is EVIL, they sell FAKE CRAP and nothing but! I have been in contact with the Trademark Liz Claiborne and I received an email from them stating that they are NOT AUTHORISED TO SELL JUICY COUTURE ITEMS!!
> I sugest that you save your money, stop fu*** around with Sam before you get complealty screwed over by eBay, or what ever auction site you are using. Belive me your stuff will be pulled, buyers will ***** and you will loose so much money!
> I bought from her and her stuff was CRAP! Items came damaged, distroyed, FROM CHINA, and LATE Shipping on nearly all of her items. At one point I was sending her cheques for over $800.00 a week! For what? Headaches? Nausea? Stress? Worry about Paypal? Belive me she is a fraud, she is illegal and you should NEVER buy from her.



ITA. TechTraders is 100000000000% FAKE FAKE FAKE.  NEVER NEVER NEVER buy from there. EVER. And if you do, DO NOT expect authentic items and DONT try to resell them, because you will get into trouble w/ buyers on eBay.


----------



## Keen

Can anyone tell me if these Rock and Republic jeans are authentic? The seller only has one pair of R and R listed and is also auctioning off a few other different pairs of designer jeans, all in the same size, so I think they're from her personal wardrobe. 

Thanks for the help!

Edited to add: 

Here's the tag info: Cut # 6526- RN # 110113 CA 41587


----------



## loserxstar

Keen said:


> Can anyone tell me if these Rock and Republic jeans are authentic? The seller only has one pair of R and R listed and is also auctioning off a few other different pairs of designer jeans, all in the same size, so I think they're from her personal wardrobe.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Here's the tag info: Cut # 6526- RN # 110113 CA 41587



those are real


----------



## Keen

Thanks so much!


----------



## trashley

Hi, this is my first post! But can anyone tell me if they think these are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-ROCK-REP...6QQihZ009QQcategoryZ11554QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It seems like the seller is just clearing out her closet, so, that makes me feel sort of better...but I've yet to own a pair of R&Rs.


----------



## ksed

^look good to me


----------



## loserxstar

trashley said:


> Hi, this is my first post! But can anyone tell me if they think these are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-ROCK-REP...6QQihZ009QQcategoryZ11554QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It seems like the seller is just clearing out her closet, so, that makes me feel sort of better...but I've yet to own a pair of R&Rs.



they look good to me too.


----------



## richprincess

Has anyone every purchased from judynjacob; are their William Rast jeans authentic?
http://stores.ebay.com/JudyNJacob
Thanks.


----------



## loserxstar

richprincess said:


> Has anyone every purchased from judynjacob; are their William Rast jeans authentic?
> http://stores.ebay.com/JudyNJacob
> Thanks.



all of JnJ's auctions are legit.  i have purchased from them several times!  they have some awesome deals!


----------



## apple_28

has anyone purchased any juicy from mrsgriza on ebay? she's a powerseller, but you can't really trust that status on ebay anymore...


----------



## Sueshi

http://www.overstock.com/Apparel/Fe...-Bandana/2157833/product.html?IID=prod2157833

I just want to make sure. Thank you


----------



## ksed

loserxstar said:


> all of JnJ's auctions are legit. i have purchased from them several times! they have some awesome deals!


 

agreed!  They have some awesome deals and won't hesitate to take a best offer [as long as it's good!], A++ seller


----------



## trashley

Another question about R&Rs 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-and-Republ...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ11554QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shoppy

Can anyone authenticate these Joe's?





































TIA!!


----------



## shoppy

^^Eek, I didn't know the pics were going to be so large. Can a mod please remove?? TIA


----------



## loserxstar

trashley said:


> Another question about R&Rs
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-and-Republ...7QQihZ019QQcategoryZ11554QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





Real


----------



## lolitakali

ATTENTION lovers of 7 for all mankind!

Here is a link that e-bay post to verify fake lines of the popular 7 jeans!  Even Marshall, TJ MAXX and Ross are selling fakes!!!  Please stick to big name department stores like NM, BG, SAKS and BARNEY's to be safe!  

Some of these fakes sell for $99++ and you can buy the real deal at these big name stores usually for $70++ on sale.


----------



## ksed

^major stores like that often don't realize they're selling fakes, if you buy there it's best to verify here or a denim site [see the forum reference in the article or PM me for another very good and friendly site!!]

FYI, even NM, Saks, Barneys, & Nordies have been known to sell fake merchandise [again, not to their knowledge because people will buy the authentic and then return fakes]


----------



## Sealy

Hi,

So I have never actually bought clothes on ebay and all of my seven jeans I have bought in stores..however, I was looking today and these are already hemmed to my length and seem like a good deal. How do they look and do you know anything about the seller? Thanks!
TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Seven-7-for-all...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ksed

Sealy said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have never actually bought clothes on ebay and all of my seven jeans I have bought in stores..however, I was looking today and these are already hemmed to my length and seem like a good deal. How do they look and do you know anything about the seller? Thanks!
> TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Seven-7-for-all...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

I'm not too good with 7 sigs, but they are also selling a pair of fake R&Rs and a sketchy looking pair of 7fam A pockets... so be weary!


----------



## lilj

Sueshi said:


> http://www.overstock.com/Apparel/Fe...-Bandana/2157833/product.html?IID=prod2157833
> 
> I just want to make sure. Thank you


 
I'd say fake. For $52 retail...doubt it.


----------



## FriskyL

Sealy said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have never actually bought clothes on ebay and all of my seven jeans I have bought in stores..however, I was looking today and these are already hemmed to my length and seem like a good deal. How do they look and do you know anything about the seller? Thanks!
> TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Seven-7-for-all...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Those are real!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

can someone please help me and let me know if these juicy couture items are real? i am not familiar with there line so any help would be great 
auction ends today so if i could get a quick responce even better...lol...dont want to bid on a fake item
you can also click on each picture to get a better view =]


----------



## Bellsandbabies

Pewter said:


> Yes, that website only sells replica items.


 
fakes


----------



## sweetiepie2209

FriskyL said:


> Those are real!


 
agreed, real! Medium New York wash--I have them and they are one of my favorite pairs


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Can anyone authenticate seller JTandCompany on Ebay? They sell BCBG Max Azria/BCBGirls/To The Max clothing. They have TONS of cute, current stuff at great prices..stuff that I have seen in the BCBG store itself. Do they really fake BCBG these days? I know they fake Ralph Lauren, Lacoste, and Juicy, etc. on Ebay. 

http://stores.ebay.com/JTandCompany


----------



## brand wh*re

Hi all you wardrobe fans can anyone help me with this?
It seems pretty authentic to me, but then again the seelling price is $500 so while a bargain for a chloe piece, not so much if it's a dud. 
TIA
I have sought for more information but just wanted to see what you guys though.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*is this a real primp *

*http://i13.ebayimg.com/06/i/000/98/12/5b92_1.JPG*


----------



## margaritaxmix

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> can someone please help me and let me know if these juicy couture items are real? i am not familiar with there line so any help would be great
> auction ends today so if i could get a quick responce even better...lol...dont want to bid on a fake item
> you can also click on each picture to get a better view =]



Auction probably ended already, but I think that's a fake. 

All the new Juicy items have that tag, but they should say "Love G&P" not "Love P&G" like that picture showed. Juicy had to change the order because Procter Gamble put up a claim against them...so if you see that tag, make sure it says "G&P"


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I bought a pair of SFAM Flynts in NMD today at Marshalls, for $80. They had maybe..3 total Flynts that I saw? Along with a couple of bootcut in Caribbean and a half dozen Joes. So it wasn't like there was a huge lot of Sevens there. They certainly feel authentic..they fit and feel the way my SFAMs from boutiques do. 

I wish I could take pictures to show you guys..but my digital camera is SO old and soo crappy that every pic I take of the rivets, the tags, etc are all just really blurry and you can't see any details or read the style tags. And I don't know how to adjust flash and whatnot because I am kinda technologically inept. 

Can anyone verify the cut and style number? Or if you happen to own a pair of Flynts, can you please post pics so i can compare? 

Style: U170J080U
Cut: 714359

I went through all the Ebay buying guides..this cut number isn't listed under the fakes. The font seems to be in order, as do the rivets, the stiching/ink on the size tag and other random details. Is this certain Flynt being faked a lot? I checked on Ebay..only 3 matches came up for a Flynt in NMB. 

I even see the little silver holographic strip and faint security number on the underside of the 3rd yellow tag. The number reads: 1280-078595


----------



## loserxstar

i was at marshalls last week and they had a bunch of sevens.  all the ones i saw were real.  you probably got a real pair unless someone returned a fake pair and they put that one back out on the floor.  

cut #'s, etc. don't really show if it's fake or not.  you would need to post pics.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Yeah, I was at TJMaxx and saw lots of real designer denim from Antik to True Religion to 7.

Pics would be a lot more helpful.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Okay I will try and post pics soon. well at least its good to know that you guys have been finding authentic designer denim at your Marshalls/TJ Maxx. I just freaked cuz someone posted in this thread about Marshalls selling fakes! And then I remembered that over at the JJB, someone saw fake Citizens at Bloomingdales! GOD fakes just PISS me off SO much...it irritates me to no end that you have to really watch where you shop to make sure you aren't picking up someone's ebay castoffs.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Yeah. It pisses me off more though that people actually have the nerve to return their fakes to the store!  In the end, more and more people are getting scammed. UGH. Stupid fakes.

That's why even though I'm not happy that TJMaxx snips tags on their higher end stuff, I'm also glad theyre doing it so they can prevent people from exchanging their fakes in.


----------



## CleoCouture

Hey Everyone~
I was wondering if this Balenciaga  sweater was authentic or not.  Any idea?
Thanks so much~


----------



## CleoCouture

Oops forgot to post the link....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130144735712


----------



## paris5

item in question  burberry bikini


It doesn't seem like the kind that would be replicated -- there are no logos, and it is not a famous bikini (actually, "BURBERRY" is printed in small print on the top of the butt -- very subtle, though)...

And when I got it, there was a store retail tag on it with a price tag for $59, slashed with red pen (for a sale)...



The reason I ask is, it doesn't seem too.. I don't know... I guess if this really did retail for $59 (or $120 total for both... not sure if the price was for the set or just the bottoms)... But Burberry sells $300 bikinis, and I would suspect a $300 bikini to feel different than a J Crew one (this actually feels cheaper than J Crew)



SOO.. Did Burberry have a cheaper line for department stores.. with $59/$118 bikinis?


My $112 Calvin Klein bikini feels like much better quality... the lycra is plusher, etc..


I can take extra pics to help you determine if it's fake.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Price tag looks legit as far as I can see....not sure the retail would be $59 though...I expect Burberry to be a LOT higher. Did you get it at an outlet or TJMaxx or Marshalls or one of those type stores where you can get outlet prices for designer things? 

Also, some places that are pricey dont always have the best quality, so the material may not necessarily be better just because it cost more. I know Juicy tees go for almost $100 each, but my Hollister tees are better quality and go for about $25.


----------



## Bei_Area

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOM-FORD-Margau...ryZ15736QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

I actually already bought a pair, but in a different color.  Just wanted to know if this seller is legit.  TIA!


----------



## AnnieRose

I just got this DVF and can't authenticate myself-have not found it anywhere. Help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It feels like guaze is a two piece wrap-comes with a cream slip. I can't find anywhere that a DVF comes with a slip. Thanks for anyone who can help


----------



## Adore

Are any of this sellers Seven's authentic? (particularly this pair, or any of the other sz 26)?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320152494814

Thanks!


----------



## sweetiepie2209

^^ that pair looks good, as do all the other Seven's I looked at, but I only looked at a couple


----------



## ally24k

does anyone know if milly is faked? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MILLY-SHIFT-DRE...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This dress is still full price at saks/nm, etc for 350+.


----------



## iwant2takeanap

*Hi -*

*Are this TR auth? TIA*

*True Religion Joey Bootcut SZ 29 Women Jeans*

And what about this ones??

TRUE RELIGION JOEY Twisted INSEAM Stretch JEANS size 28

and the last one

BRAND NEW*TRUE RELIGION JEANS**SIZE 29 ** WOMENS**NWT


----------



## la miss

Any thoughts on this Chloe dress? TIA! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015#ebayphotohosting


----------



## loserxstar

iwant2takeanap said:


> *Hi -*
> 
> *Are this TR auth? TIA*
> 
> *True Religion Joey Bootcut SZ 29 Women Jeans*
> 
> And what about this ones??
> 
> TRUE RELIGION JOEY Twisted INSEAM Stretch JEANS size 28
> 
> and the last one
> 
> BRAND NEW*TRUE RELIGION JEANS**SIZE 29 ** WOMENS**NWT



1st - FAKE
2nd - REAL
3rd - FAKE


----------



## iwant2takeanap

^^^thank you so much!!!


----------



## la miss

Chanel top. Is it real? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Chanel-Cott...ryZ63868QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## margaritaxmix

la miss said:


> Chanel top. Is it real? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Chanel-Cott...ryZ63868QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'm gonna say fake..that fabric tag looks really off...the letters/spacing


----------



## Tutu

How about this YSL dress? 

http://global.ebay.com/gbh/viItem?ItemId=280157286964


----------



## Adore

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-7-Sev...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are these 7's authentic? Thank you!


----------



## JoannaSweden

Does anyone know how to authenticate Valentino jeans? I am thinking of bidding on some online, and the seller offered to send me pics of the serial number. Is there anything else I should ask to see?


----------



## margaritaxmix

Adore said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-7-Sev...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Are these 7's authentic? Thank you!



Ended, but I'm pretty sure they were!


----------



## gooddog

I'm in dire need of a dress coat, thoughts on this one?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170156633963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## CleoCouture

I just won this L.A.M.B. top last night and I was just about to pay for it when I reallized Tokyo is spelled wrong....it's spelled Tokio!  Does that mean it not authentic?! I'm panicing here!  Some One please help!!!!


----------



## CleoCouture

I forgot to post the link...here it is.  Any ideas?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110177652052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=001


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ It's real. That's how LAMB does "Tokyo" lol....strange, huh?


----------



## bubbleloba

Looking for William Rast jeans.  Are these authentic?  TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/William-Rast-Sa...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loserxstar

bubbleloba said:


> Looking for William Rast jeans.  Are these authentic?  TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/William-Rast-Savoy-Trouser-Midnight-size-25_W0QQitemZ250176846759QQihZ015QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i haven't seen fake WR yet, but i would be careful.  the backgrounds for the last 3 pictures don't match, which IMO suggests the pics are stolen.  the 1st 2 pictures are stock pictures which are super small which makes it seem that the seller doesn't even know how to steal pics properly!   i would ask the seller if his/her pictures are of the actual item, and probably request more pictures.


----------



## luckysamoyed

hi, 

i was wondering if I could get authenticity on this pair of rock and republics? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=300161073915&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

thanks,


----------



## ksed

^those were real


----------



## loserxstar

luckysamoyed said:


> hi,
> 
> i was wondering if I could get authenticity on this pair of rock and republics?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300161073915&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> thanks,




i agree with ksed, those are real


----------



## leanbeanee

Can you tell me if the SFAM jeans are real?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-NWT-SEVE...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## r1ta_s

Can someone please authenticate this Theory pants:
http://cgi.ebay.com/THEORY-Sugar-Co...ryZ63863QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## zenzen

Is anyone out there good at telling whether Juicy Couture velour is real from photographs? Please authenticate this ebay item for me...Did Juicy ever even make jackets in this design? Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## loserxstar

leanbeanee said:


> Can you tell me if the SFAM jeans are real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-NWT-SEVEN-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-ROXANNE-SKINNYS-SZ-27_W0QQitemZ170162797818QQihZ007QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





real


----------



## loserxstar

zenzen said:


> Is anyone out there good at telling whether Juicy Couture velour is real from photographs? Please authenticate this ebay item for me...Did Juicy ever even make jackets in this design? Thanks in advance! =)




need better pics of the tags and j zipper pull


----------



## zenzen

well, the picture was actually huge, so here is a bigger picture of the zipper. it's not too in focus tho :-/


----------



## leanbeanee

loserxstar said:


> real



Thanks.


----------



## Bei_Area

Hi, can anyone authenticate this Mike & Chris hoodie for me please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mike-Chris-Maxw...ryZ63862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!!

PS  Are M & C even faked?


----------



## loserxstar

zenzen said:


> well, the picture was actually huge, so here is a bigger picture of the zipper. it's not too in focus tho :-/



i can't see it clear enough, but here is a link to a good guide on authenticating JC:

http://stores.ebay.com/Bells-and-Babies/How-to-spot-fake-Juicy-Couture.html


----------



## shopaholiccat

HI! I am thinking to buy this north face jacket on ebay since there aren't any local store in my area that carries that. Are there fakes out there? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NORTH-FACE-NEW-...ryZ63862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!! and does anyone have a recommended ebayer???


----------



## Scooby Doo

Is this one real? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Al-...ryZ63869QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vonnielicious

I'm having suspicions about www.stylerunway.com

Here are some examples from their website:























Thanks a lot =)


----------



## loserxstar

Scooby Doo said:


> Is this one real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Al-Gore-T-SHIRT-MEDIUM-For-President-NWT_W0QQitemZ130171521122QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63869QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem




everything that seller has for sale is authentic


----------



## loserxstar

vonnielicious said:


> I'm having suspicions about www.stylerunway.com
> 
> Here are some examples from their website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot =)




horrible horrible FAKES


----------



## ksed

^ewww yessss, stay away!!!!!


----------



## vonnielicious

ksed said:


> ^ewww yessss, stay away!!!!!



^_^ thanks


----------



## Scooby Doo

loserxstar said:


> everything that seller has for sale is authentic



Thank you


----------



## doubleespresso

Can any Marc by Marc Jacobs apparel experts here check this one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cream-White-Mar...ryZ63862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## shirleebee

My mom wants this scarf (I've suddenly turned her into a MJ fan)

is it authentic? I'm pretty sure it is.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230189571039&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## vonnielicious

http://www.studiobclothing.com/

This one is hard!


----------



## loserxstar

vonnielicious said:


> http://www.studiobclothing.com/
> 
> This one is hard!



gross fakes!


----------



## ksed

^agreed!  Bad washes, stitching & wrong inseams! 

...not to mention I think there are jeans on there that were never actually made by the real companies...


----------



## vonnielicious

Haha, thanks everyone. I need to get the hang of this =)


----------



## candace117

Do any of you buy from dezignerfashonz ????


----------



## loserxstar

candace117 said:


> Do any of you buy from dezignerfashonz ????



i have never bought anything from him/her, but their pictures are of authentic items.


----------



## candace117

What about seller smetanka27?? Anyone buy from her??


----------



## loserxstar

candace117 said:


> What about seller smetanka27?? Anyone buy from her??



he/she has pictures of authentic items as well.


----------



## candace117

Thanks! I won the first auction from dezignerfashons. She's a great communicator and has what looks like all authentic items from R&R, TR and 7FAM. I will post pics when I get my jeans!


----------



## JadeLeaves

Hi!

I was hoping someone can help me authenticate these True Religion Jeans:

Billy international dark vintage:










Joey Medium Premium:













Thank you!


----------



## PinkPudding

Is the website authentic?
Thanks =)


----------



## loserxstar

^ they look authentic to me, but beware of any ebay pics using stock photos.  make sure you will be receiving the actual item from the pics.


----------



## finzup

The website looks shady to me. I don't know if the products are authentic or not.  The site seems very "fly by night"... 
Noplace on this website does it say that the products are authentic.  Usually stores will have a statement in there "about us" or FAQ (they don't even hae an FAQ). 
Good news is they appear to take returns (15% restocking fee). 


Just my 2 cents. Perhaps others have shopped there can let you know for sure. 
I probably wouldn't risk shopping there.


Plus -- at least the registration page does NOT look secure to me.


----------



## lithiumpearl

I wouldn't risk shopping there; they most likely sell fakes, although very good fakes since I can't tell from looking at them if they are authentic (would need photos of tags, etc.). 

Red flags: they sell Bebe (I'm pretty sure Bebe does not authorize any third party vendors to sell their merchandise), no physical address is listed, and in their about us page they plainly state "we work with reputable importers". What that means is that they aren't authorized retailers for any of those brands, but buy them from "reputable" (read: questionable) distributors and then resell them.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Personally, I never buy from websites that charge a restocking fee. That always seems shady to me.


----------



## JadeLeaves

Hi, these are not from ebay.  It's from an aussie sales website.  I'll try to take pics of the actual jeans and post it here.  They were rather cheap, which is why I'm a little suspicious!

Thanks!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

No physical address, 15% restocking fee, and the domain is registeredy by Domains By Proxy=Stay far away!


----------



## PinkPudding

thx ladies...
it's just seems kinda too good to be true.lol

btw, what is domain be proxy?im sorry, im clueless with that kind of stuff.hehe


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Domains by Proxy is a service that allows users to register their dot-com name without their personal information being made available to the Internet exploring general public through domain lookup services.  Basically, it's a way for people to create web sites, and make it possible to conceal their identity.  A lot of scam web sites use this service, so the people they scam can't track them down.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Looking to buy some Juicy Couture on ebay. Are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/JUICY-COUTURE-N...ryZ63865QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Juicy-Couture-L...yZ137085QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-JUICY-COUTU...ryZ15769QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Juicy-Coutu...ryZ63863QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Juicy-Coutu...ryZ63863QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Does anyone know of authentic Juicy sellers on Ebay? Ones who are reliable and sell reasonably priced Juicy?

Is this seller authentic? http://stores.ebay.com/Bells-and-Ba...ur_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm
Her store seems pretty trustable..she even wrote a nice Ebay guide on authenticating Juicy. Although..anyone could cut/paste, couldn't they?


----------



## loserxstar

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Looking to buy some Juicy Couture on ebay. Are these authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JUICY-COUTURE-NAVY-CARGO-POCKET-VELOUR-SET-SZ-S_W0QQitemZ300176194840QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63865QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Juicy-Couture-Lady-Muck-Velour-TrackSuit-Set-Size-S-NEW_W0QQitemZ220175975050QQihZ012QQcategoryZ137085QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-JUICY-COUTURE-VELOUR-SHIRRED-TRACKSUIT-SET-GREEN-S_W0QQitemZ250190383557QQihZ015QQcategoryZ15769QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Juicy-Couture-Kelly-Green-Velour-SNAP-CARGO-Pants-S_W0QQitemZ200175969431QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63863QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Juicy-Couture-HITCH-Velour-Pocket-Cargo-Pants-Sz-S_W0QQitemZ230194822031QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63863QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Does anyone know of authentic Juicy sellers on Ebay? Ones who are reliable and sell reasonably priced Juicy?
> 
> Is this seller authentic? http://stores.ebay.com/Bells-and-Babies_Juicy-Couture-Velour_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ14QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> Her store seems pretty trustable..she even wrote a nice Ebay guide on authenticating Juicy. Although..anyone could cut/paste, couldn't they?



bells-and-babies is an authentic seller.  they ship fast, and sometimes their auctions end cheap.  but i once bought 2 pairs of linen shorts from them, and one pair came with a linen tie belt, and the other pair didn't.    i was sad.  i also once bought a terry hoodie from them, and the threading from the pocket started to come unravelled after i wore it only a couple of times.  but that could have very well been my fault.

the rest of the auctions you posted look a little sketchy to me, but i can't tell for sure.  you will need to see pictures of the inside tags and J pulls.  also, be wary of people who sell the entire set for less than $40...  the prices at marshalls and nordstrom rack are usually at least $30-$35 each piece.  you might want to wait it out--occassionally they go for $25 each piece at a shopbop on super sale.


----------



## shirleebee

I don't know why I am even bothering... but maybe this Hong Kong(ian/ese?)-cum-Canadian is different:okay: (he certainly is defensive! he just loves fashion & barely makes end meet even for a cup of Starbucks!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190177128282&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009











I just like the color.


----------



## Jody15869

I bought a pair of seven jeans from ibuydenim.com and I received them but they were a size to small. This is where the trouble began. The returned them with the RMA they gave me and sent it back. Well that approxiamtely 30 days ago and I have not been able to get ahold of them and they have not emailed me at all. I'm so fricken pissed.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Jody15869 said:


> I bought a pair of seven jeans from ibuydenim.com and I received them but they were a size to small. This is where the trouble began. The returned them with the RMA they gave me and sent it back. Well that approxiamtely 30 days ago and I have not been able to get ahold of them and they have not emailed me at all. I'm so fricken pissed.



Did you pay with a credit card? You can do a chargeback.


----------



## meggiew00t

http://cgi.ebay.at/100-ORIGINAL-SEV...S-W28-NEU_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ290166237405

I bought a pair off eBay, and they turned out to be exactly like these. Are they authentic? The gold button kind of throws me off.


----------



## loserxstar

lorihmatthews said:


> Did you pay with a credit card? You can do a chargeback.



yup, i would threaten to do a chargeback.


----------



## loserxstar

meggiew00t said:


> http://cgi.ebay.at/100-ORIGINAL-SEVEN-7-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-JEANS-W28-NEU_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ290166237405
> 
> I bought a pair off eBay, and they turned out to be exactly like these. Are they authentic? The gold button kind of throws me off.



the jeans in the pics are authentic, but you should post pics of your pair to be sure.  sellers are capable of a bait and switch.


----------



## mcb100

Does this website sell authentic clothing and handbags??? http://www.stylerunway.com/about.php


----------



## lithiumpearl

mcb100 said:


> Does this website sell authentic clothing and handbags??? http://www.stylerunway.com/about.php



No, they have terrible fakes all around (I don't even own a Balenciaga bag and I can tell those are horrible knockoffs). Remember if it's too good to be true, it probably is. Also, I would NEVER purchase anything from an e-tail site that doesn't list a physical address; legit stores, even huge chains like GAP and American Eagle, will provide an address of where you can physically reach them. They also state that they "purchase from authorized dealers", meaning they are not authorized distributors of the brands they sell.


----------



## mcb100

Thanks a million. I almost bought from them!!


----------



## nina_mi

hello, girls!
i would really appreciate it if someone could help me identify this t-shirt alison mosshart wears at the chloe gragance launch party...i am so in  with it!
thank you in advance!


----------



## sillywahine

Jody15869 -  are you aware that the website is selling fake jeans? definitely get a refund and do not shop there again!


----------



## CleoCouture

Are any of these Cartier Mens Belts authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-Mens-Le...oryZ2993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-Mens-De...oryZ2993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-Mens-Le...oryZ2993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cartier-Leather...oryZ2993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This one probably would need more pics, any idea what I would ask for shots of:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Cartier-Bel...oryZ2993QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What about this key chain:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-100-AUTHENT...ryZ52373QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks again for checkin these out for me!


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone know any websites that sell authentic juicy couture??????


----------



## mcb100

I just want to know, does Amazon (www.amazon.com) sell authentic Juicy Couture????


----------



## sweetsugar

Can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch Ballet Flats? I m lemming some big time!

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/TORY-BURCH-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Does Juicy Couture now have new ribbon tags? Did they get rid of the shield cardboard thing? I'm looking at some stuff on ebay and came across this: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Juicy...ryZ15769QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The rest of it looks authentic...the "made in america" tag is stitched in the right place and the hanging j pull is rounded (as far as I can tell) where it is attached to the actual zipper. But I've never seen a rectangular tag or the ribbon..then again I haven't set foot in a Juicy boutique since July.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Hey, 

Looking for some authenticity on SFAM Flynts. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-7-SEVEN-FO...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Seven-for-A...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Seven-For-All-M...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SEVEN-7-FOR...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank you!


----------



## lithiumpearl

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Does Juicy Couture now have new ribbon tags? Did they get rid of the shield cardboard thing? I'm looking at some stuff on ebay and came across this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Juicy-Couture-Royalty-Velour-Tracksuit-Pink-S_W0QQitemZ140186857731QQihZ004QQcategoryZ15769QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The rest of it looks authentic...the "made in america" tag is stitched in the right place and the hanging j pull is rounded (as far as I can tell) where it is attached to the actual zipper. But I've never seen a rectangular tag or the ribbon..then again I haven't set foot in a Juicy boutique since July.



I'm glad that you didn't bid on it, because this set may not be authentic. There's no real way of knowing without close-up photos of the tags. I would be wary of sellers who sell multiple sets of the same color but only in S-L sizes; fakes usually don't come in P or XL because they aren't as profitable (of course, leave it to me to buy one of the only fake sets that came in an XS when I first started getting interested in juicy! *sighs*).

Yes, Juicy is now using the ribbon and pink cardboard tag for their labels; I believe they began implementing that in February or so and by now all their clothes should only come with these labels. I don't buy their fashion velour sets a lot, but I think it may come with one more tag that includes the story of juicy's birth (again, not positive on this one). I would never buy Juicy on e-bay without asking for close-up photos of the inner tags (care instructions & label).


----------



## mcb100

Does www.vibetheboutique.com sell authentic items??? I'm praying so, because I just bought a Juicy tracksuit from them. (Hasn't arrived though yet, so I don't know if it's authentic.)


----------



## lithiumpearl

mcb100 said:


> Does www.vibetheboutique.com sell authentic items??? I'm praying so, because I just bought a Juicy tracksuit from them. (Hasn't arrived though yet, so I don't know if it's authentic.)



Yes, they sell authentic merchandise! They have a retail store in Arizona and are opening another one in AZ. Hope you scored a great deal.


----------



## feifei87

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Hey,
> 
> Looking for some authenticity on SFAM Flynts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-7-SEVEN-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-FLYNT-CRYSTAL-POCKET-27_W0QQitemZ110204681245QQihZ001QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Seven-for-All-Mankind-Costa-Rica-Flynt-Jeans-27_W0QQitemZ370004263961QQihZ024QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Seven-For-All-Mankind-Jeans-Size-27-Flynt_W0QQitemZ270196007558QQihZ017QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SEVEN-7-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-FLYNT-JEANS-DARK-27_W0QQitemZ200182818834QQihZ010QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank you!



First two links look good to me, 3rd and 4th look fake imo (although the 3rd link's pics are too blurry)


----------



## kimmy

Hi All,   Can someone please verify if the website http://www.urbanstylediscounts.com/ sells authentic Abercrombie & Fitch or not??   I really need to know as I want to purchase something for my sister .  Thanks  Kimmy


----------



## mcb100

Anyone know if www.shopdivine sells authentic clothes??? I'm really not sure if they are authentic or aren't.


----------



## mcb100

Can anybody help?? I'm really thinking of ordering from them.


----------



## babieejae1101

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Hey,
> 
> Looking for some authenticity on SFAM Flynts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-7-SEVEN-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-FLYNT-CRYSTAL-POCKET-27_W0QQitemZ110204681245QQihZ001QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Seven-for-All-Mankind-Costa-Rica-Flynt-Jeans-27_W0QQitemZ370004263961QQihZ024QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Seven-For-All-Mankind-Jeans-Size-27-Flynt_W0QQitemZ270196007558QQihZ017QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SEVEN-7-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-FLYNT-JEANS-DARK-27_W0QQitemZ200182818834QQihZ010QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank you!



1. real,IMO
2. real,IMO
3. I'm not too sure- the pics are too blurry
4. fake,IMO


----------



## mcb100

i'm going to order a pair of jeans from shopdivine. When they arrive, I'll let people know whether they're authentic or not, (just incase they're fake, then I don't want anybody else to order from them either.) = )


----------



## lithiumpearl

mcb100 said:


> i'm going to order a pair of jeans from shopdivine. When they arrive, I'll let people know whether they're authentic or not, (just incase they're fake, then I don't want anybody else to order from them either.) = )




Have never bought anything from ShopDivine before, but they have plenty of physical boutiques where you can shop (and check out the merchandise) so yes, they are legit.


----------



## spy_gurl

looking for authenticity on L.A.M.B. hoodies

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-A-M-B-BY-GWEN...ryZ55681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!


----------



## LV Luvr

Has anyone purchased from love bubble clothing? www.lovebubbleclothing.com just wondering if it is a legit store? TIA!


----------



## babieejae1101

LV Luvr said:


> Has anyone purchased from love bubble clothing? www.lovebubbleclothing.com just wondering if it is a legit store? TIA!



The Seven For All Mankind look fake,IMO. I would stay away.


----------



## lithiumpearl

LV Luvr said:


> Has anyone purchased from love bubble clothing? www.lovebubbleclothing.com just wondering if it is a legit store? TIA!



They're not legit, they aren't authorized retailers for any of the brands they sell.


----------



## LV Luvr

Thanks Ladies! So glad I asked before purchasing! Thought it was too good to be true!


----------



## Pink_Swish

http://www.shoprapunzels.com/default.asp does this shop sell authentic stuff? as they have some cute stuff


----------



## lithiumpearl

Pink_Swish said:


> http://www.shoprapunzels.com/default.asp does this shop sell authentic stuff? as they have some cute stuff



Yes, Rapunzel's Closet is a legit store that sells authentic merchandise. They sell things at their two physical boutiques in Florida in addition to the website.


----------



## Pink_Swish

http://www.buy-jeans.net/section.php/56/1/1a205e42e500104be7b0fcc595382390  ??? are these real levi's?


----------



## Adore

Does anyone know if this seller sells authentic Juicy Couture? They sold this same size previously and have a lot of others for sale. I don't know if that means automatically fake or if it could be legit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3022&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## loserxstar

Adore said:


> Does anyone know if this seller sells authentic Juicy Couture? They sold this same size previously and have a lot of others for sale. I don't know if that means automatically fake or if it could be legit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220188353022&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching





i would stay away.  3 of 4 pictures from that auction are stock pics, so there is no way to tell if the item you will actually receive will be authentic.  the seller's last picture is from really far away..  bad news IMO.


----------



## am2022

how about these jeans?


1. http://cgi.ebay.com/CITIZENS-OF-HUMA...QQcmdZViewItem

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Citizens-of-Huma...QQcmdZViewItem

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/CITIZENS-OF-HUMA...QQcmdZViewItem

thanks again.
anna


----------



## am2022

and this one too?

how about these citizens? do they look authentic? thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/Citizens-of-Huma...QQcmdZViewItem


thanks in advance.


----------



## am2022

hey i just posted the jeans here in the general forum..
feel free to post your thoughts.
thanks again.



loserxstar said:


> i would stay away. 3 of 4 pictures from that auction are stock pics, so there is no way to tell if the item you will actually receive will be authentic. the seller's last picture is from really far away.. bad news IMO.


 
i


----------



## ksed

amacasa said:


> how about these jeans?
> 
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/CITIZENS-OF-HUMA...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Citizens-of-Huma...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/CITIZENS-OF-HUMA...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks again.
> anna


 
I only own 2 pair of COH, so I'm no expert on this brand, but def. stay away from #2, the seller is selling fake R&Rs  


also, the link in the later post looks legit to me, imo


----------



## shorty0527

hey guys, this seller and i have an arrangement on these jeans but before i actually go through with them, i'd like your opinions. thank you so much! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150202357258&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## missD

^ Those are real imo.


----------



## loserxstar

amacasa said:


> how about these jeans?
> 
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/CITIZENS-OF-HUMA...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Citizens-of-Huma...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/CITIZENS-OF-HUMA...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks again.
> anna




1.  real
2.  fake
3.  real


----------



## loserxstar

amacasa said:


> and this one too?
> 
> how about these citizens? do they look authentic? thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Citizens-of-Huma...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



real


----------



## loserxstar

shorty0527 said:


> hey guys, this seller and i have an arrangement on these jeans but before i actually go through with them, i'd like your opinions. thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150202357258&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005



i agree with missD, those are real


----------



## shorty0527

^ thank you *missD *& *loserxstar. *i actually decided against them because i tried them on at nordstroms and they were kind of tight compared to the ingrid. is it cause they are a higher rise? oh well. thank you ladies!!


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Has anyone ever run across fake J Brand jeans on ebay? Thanks!


----------



## loserxstar

greenleaflettuc said:


> Has anyone ever run across fake J Brand jeans on ebay? Thanks!




i don't know that brand well enough, but J brand jeans are easy to find on sale from legit stores.  i would check out revolve clothing, nordstrom rack, or off 5th.  i always see them for decent prices there.


----------



## juneping

hello,

can someone tell me if this Alexander Mcqueen scarf is authentic. thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=160197765147&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...04026&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling

are these authentic?


----------



## loserxstar

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350014904026&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling
> 
> are these authentic?



yes - they are authentic


----------



## Katerina.

please can someone help authenticate this shirt?
THANKS!!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nanette-lepore-...ryZ63868QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lorihmatthews

How about this Alexander McQueen scarf? I have a day to accept the seller's counteroffer to me.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220192802884&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOCOR:UK:1


----------



## Coach Superfan

loserxstar said:


> i don't know that brand well enough, but J brand jeans are easy to find on sale from legit stores. i would check out revolve clothing, nordstrom rack, or off 5th. i always see them for decent prices there.


 
ITA! I just got a pair for about $50 at Loehmanns last week. I've heard of friends finding them at sample sales for anywhere around $30-$60 also. Plus, I'd rather try them on before buying!


----------



## drew2007

Hi first time to wardrobe -- i posted this generally under wardrobe but think this may be more appropriate thread- i am very confused!!! Has anyone dealt with  http://www.thejeanhotspot.com ? Wanted to ask if jeans authentic? THANKS GUYS!!!!!


----------



## loserxstar

drew2007 said:


> Hi first time to wardrobe -- i posted this generally under wardrobe but think this may be more appropriate thread- i am very confused!!! Has anyone dealt with  http://www.thejeanhotspot.com ? Wanted to ask if jeans authentic? THANKS GUYS!!!!!




gross fakes


----------



## shorty0527

please authenticate thank you thank you thank!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Citizens-of...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loserxstar

shorty0527 said:


> please authenticate thank you thank you thank!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Citizens-of-Humanity-Ingrid-Flare-sz-24_W0QQitemZ160202527441QQihZ006QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




real


----------



## shorty0527

loserxstar said:


> real


 
thank you so much *loserxstar*
can you help with one more please?

thank you again!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CITIZENS-OF-HUM...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loserxstar

shorty0527 said:


> thank you so much *loserxstar*
> can you help with one more please?
> 
> thank you again!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CITIZENS-OF-HUMANITY-INGRID-LOW-STRETCH-FLAIR-JEANS-24_W0QQitemZ120215432278QQihZ002QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




those look fake to me.


----------



## Sean

Hi, i was wondering if these are authentic. Has anyone purchased from this seller. They seem to be good. Thanks for your help!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MENS-TRUE-R...9746437QQihZ022QQcategoryZ11483QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomato4

to the person above, j brands have been faked.


----------



## loserxstar

Sean said:


> Hi, i was wondering if these are authentic. Has anyone purchased from this seller. They seem to be good. Thanks for your help!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MENS-TRUE-RELIGION-BILLY-JEANS-DARK-CLEARWATER-30_W0QQitemZ350019746437QQihZ022QQcategoryZ11483QQcmdZViewItem



real.  daily denim is a legit seller


----------



## Sean

loserxstar said:


> real.  daily denim is a legit seller



thank you very much


----------



## omgblonde

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-McQ...goryZ314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this McQueen scarf for me? Thanks!


----------



## am2022

please authenticate this SFAM.

TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-Seven-For-All...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loserxstar

amacasa said:


> please authenticate this SFAM.
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/7-Seven-For-All-Mankind-Jeans-SKULL-30-No-Reserve_W0QQitemZ140201625758QQihZ004QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




fake


----------



## alely

Hi, I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me. Thanks  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=200194779122&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## am2022

loserxstar said:


> fake


 
hey thanks again.

i never got to the pictures that i promised you.. kids have been sick.

anyways, saw your jeans collection... I am speechless!!!

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-SEVEN-FOR-...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oh and i did post a question in your jean collection thread ;; if you can compare fits amongst the jeans, esp. the ones that i don't have r and r's , william rast, diesel - how do they compare to SFAM, Citizens, true religion?  

thanks again for all your help.


----------



## letsgo

Can someone please help me authenticate this? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ45245QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!


----------



## missD

amacasa said:


> hey thanks again.
> 
> i never got to the pictures that i promised you.. kids have been sick.
> 
> anyways, saw your jeans collection... I am speechless!!!
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-SEVEN-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-A-PKT-CRYSTAL-JEANS-SZ-27_W0QQitemZ200197579821QQihZ010QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> oh and i did post a question in your jean collection thread ;; if you can compare fits amongst the jeans, esp. the ones that i don't have r and r's , william rast, diesel - how do they compare to SFAM, Citizens, true religion?
> 
> thanks again for all your help.


 
Those are fake in my opinion. Please wait until others chime in.


----------



## ksed

^I agree... I think fake. [though the auction has ended, sorry]

The  A's look a little too pronounced.

r&rs typically run big, so I'd size down atleast 1ce for them.  with william rast and diesel, from what I've found, the sizes run according to wash and cut.  True religion, from what I found, run small to tts [someone feel free to correct me on that] and sfam and citizens run pretty tts [I consider sfam and citizens as my go-to for true to size sizing, if that makes sense...except A pockets, which I think run 1 sz large]  hope that helps


----------



## PinkEms

One of my friends is getting married and wants a discount designer wedding dress. Is this site http://www.bridecouture.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx legit? I doubt it.


----------



## shorty0527

hi ladies,

can you authenticate these jeans for me pretty please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300197339295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

^ the pictures are not showing up but if someone can tell from the r's?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260209726746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280199093029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

thank you sooooo much!


----------



## loserxstar

shorty0527 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> can you authenticate these jeans for me pretty please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300197339295&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> ^ the pictures are not showing up but if someone can tell from the r's?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260209726746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280199093029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> thank you sooooo much!



1.  R&R - Real 
2.  R&R - Real 
3.  COH - I'm no expert


----------



## shorty0527

loserxstar said:


> 1. R&R - Real
> 2. R&R - Real
> 3. COH - I'm no expert


 
*loserxstar,* thank you so much! i really do appreciate it. is there a guide somewhere that can help me out so i don't have to always bug you. hehee ush:


----------



## ksed

^the COH are real... and beware: vicodin wash runs 1-2 sizes LARGE


----------



## tokipoki

Anyone can authenticate this Ed Hardy hat?


tokipoki said:


> How about these pictures?


----------



## spaceyjacy

Hi ladies, I usually hang out on the MJ forum but I have a problem I really need help with. Does anyone know anything about authenticating Paige Premium Denim? I bought 2 pair of Melrose back in 2005 from Revolveclothing.com. Clearly they are real, but a few weeks ago I sold the pair that had never worn to a ebayer in Germany. She is complaining that the sizing is weird and that she thinks they are fake. I think she just didn't read the measurements but I'm freaked out. If anyone can help could you please please PM me? I have pics from the auction as well as the identical pair that I still have. HELP!


----------



## spaceyjacy

^I just want to clarify: how do I prove to her that they are authentic? What do I tell her to look for? I wouldn't know how to compare since I have never seen fake Paige's.


----------



## ksed

^to my knowledge paige has yet to be faked........ I will PM you


----------



## missD

Fake paiges do exist. Not a variety of fake washes, but they are out there.


----------



## babieejae1101

I agree. Fake Paiges do exist. If you would like me to authenticate them, feel free to PM me.


----------



## spaceyjacy

^Thanks ladies, my buyer sort of backed down and admitted that she hadn't been careful with measurements. I don't think she really thought they were fake, I think it was buyers remorse. ush:
 I had bought these back in 2005 and I have found that a lot of my fave jeans tend to vary in sizing from season to season. I remember around the same time I had bought these Paige's I bought a pair of Denimbirds in 28, I loved them so much that I wanted another pair, but by the time Revolve had gotten them back in stock the company had re-cut and I couldn't even get the 28's on! Seriously they fit like 26's. 

Anyway, thank you for your responses and thank you for letting me know about Denimdna!


----------



## maryg1

anyone can help me with this Gucci belt?
http://cgi.ebay.it/Cintura-obi-GUCC...oryZ3003QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
not sure how you wear it though...


----------



## *Casey*

Can anyone tell me if this LAMB hoodie is authentic or fake? Thanks.


----------



## DamierAddict

i just won this auction without even thinking if these are authentic or not.. help!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280199366736&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=018


----------



## missD

looks real to me!


----------



## CleoCouture

Anyone familiar with Alice & Olivia?  Is this top authentic?  It doesnt look exactly like the picture of the model so I'm sceptical. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alice-Olivia-Iv...ryZ63868QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashionjunkee

Someone please authenticate these True Religion jeans (; thanks alot i'd really appreciate your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/brand-new-True-...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/True-Religion-W...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230227266057&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320222754880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250220443740&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Sorry theres so many!


----------



## chelsssea

CleoCouture said:


> Anyone familiar with Alice & Olivia? Is this top authentic? It doesnt look exactly like the picture of the model so I'm sceptical.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alice-Olivia-Ivory-Pearls-Beaded-Tank-Top-264-NEW-XS_W0QQitemZ330215118235QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63868QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I'm not too familiar with Alice and Olivia (don't own any of their clothing), but for the amount of Alice and Olivia stuff they do have, I say FAKE. I examined a bunch and a lot of it looks really similar to the pictures, but not 100% right. The sequin dresses are so popular and hard to find right now.. I haven't seen them onsale too much. I don't know how one seller would get 10 of the same dress and be able to sell them for that price. Also from Hong Kong. Red flag for fakes.


----------



## CleoCouture

chelsssea said:


> I'm not too familiar with Alice and Olivia (don't own any of their clothing), but for the amount of Alice and Olivia stuff they do have, I say FAKE. I examined a bunch and a lot of it looks really similar to the pictures, but not 100% right. The sequin dresses are so popular and hard to find right now.. I haven't seen them onsale too much. I don't know how one seller would get 10 of the same dress and be able to sell them for that price. Also from Hong Kong. Red flag for fakes.


 
Thanks for your help!  I had a feeling, but it always helps to hear someone else thinks so too!  I'm glad I held off...though it was hard....That top is SOOOOO cute on the model!  I want it soooo bad.  But of course that's not the shirt I'd be getting if I won that auction!  Anyway thanks again!


----------



## Loony

Any J Brand experts? The price seems far too good to be true 
Thank you, ladies
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-217-J-BRA...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mcb100

Anyone familiar with the purse-n-boot website? I'm ordering a coat from there so i was wondering if it's authentic?


----------



## kawaiiquinnie

Hi this going to be my first purchase of designer sunglasses
and the glasses is chanel 5120 

i need a little help to see if this seller from ebay is ligit?? have anyone ever 

buy anything from this sellet before?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-C...hash=item250225857250&_trksid=p3911.c57.l1288

hope to hear a reply soon thanks...


----------



## 9tina9

Hi, can anyone please authenticate these Dolce and Gabbana sunglasses?  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180223690608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## DamierAddict

hey guys, i just came back from bloomi's and i tried on a pair of william rast stella classic bootcut jeans .. they looked absolutelly amazing. I payed $209 for them and then came home to search on ebay for them.. i found this listing which i thought looks good but the tag looks different from mine:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3634&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
*NWT AUTHENTIC William Rast STELLA BOOT CUT Jeans sz. 28*




















plus these are the extra pics of the tags she sent me :







 < this one looks the same as mine 




but ... 







 this one does not !!! the style has numbers not letters im confused!!

this is what she wrote to me:
"[FONT=arial,sans-serif]
Hi, I'll send you a couple pictures and you'll see what I mean by the Style #. I have found that some William Rast jeans have a style # written and some have the style name written out. Jay and Company is the same way. I think it has something to do with when the actual jean was made in the factory... probably a later decision to add the style #, rather than write it out. Anyways, please give me your email address and I'll send the pics right over. Thanks! XXXXX"


can some1 pleaz help me with this (if any1 knows)
they are ending soon and i really want them!
[/FONT]


----------



## DamierAddict

plus the seller has a LOT of feedback 
and i dont think its a fake 
but you never know


----------



## Hats

Alright...well, to try and help, I went and whipped out a pair of my Belle jeans that I got online.

The second, underneath tag, says on mine;

Made in U.S.A.
CUT WR 839
STYLE
BELLE

And I checked another pair of WR jeans that I got from JudynJacob (an excellent reputable seller of authentic jeans on Ebay ... hope I can say that here) and it has the same kind of tag.

Hope that helps


----------



## DamierAddict

Hats, thank you so much!!
that was so helpful, i REALLY appreciate it!
im pretty sure im gonna buy these on ebay


----------



## indi3r4

just want to say.. i loveeee william rast!


----------



## munchkin0110

Hi 

Could someone please advise if these JUICY tracksuits are authentic:

1- 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160220167650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

2-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=160220551375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

Thank you


----------



## peach6

are these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LOUIS-VUITTO...ryZ45244QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-AUTHENTI...ryZ45244QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTH-LOUIS-V...ryZ45243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks!!


----------



## IrisCole

I'd really like a pair of True Religion Bobby Godiva jeans, but know that there are a lot of fakes floating around - is there any way (or ways) to differentiate the fakes from the authentic pairs? TIA!

Here is a current listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-True-Religi...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aliwishesbear

Hello I'm looking at a few t-bags dresses on ebay and wanted to know if they were authentic....not sure if they make fakes of these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300207944053&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160220580997&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## loserxstar

they look real to me   most of my WR runs 1 size big.  that looks like GLOOM wash (not 100% sure though) which definitely runs 1 size big


----------



## loserxstar

aliwishesbear said:


> Hello I'm looking at a few t-bags dresses on ebay and wanted to know if they were authentic....not sure if they make fakes of these
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300207944053&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160220580997&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


 

1st one - i would be skeptical of people who only show stock photos.  there is no way to tell if a dress is authentic from looking at those pics.
2nd one - the tag looks exactly the same as my tbags dress bought from nordstrom and it is a size XS as well.


----------



## loserxstar

IrisCole said:


> I'd really like a pair of True Religion Bobby Godiva jeans, but know that there are a lot of fakes floating around - is there any way (or ways) to differentiate the fakes from the authentic pairs? TIA!
> 
> Here is a current listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-True-Religion-Jeans-Bobby-Godiva-sz-30-Authentic_W0QQitemZ320229783262QQihZ011QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
i am pretty sure those are fake!  stay away!!!!  btw sorry for the late response since the auction is over... but i saw that the seller had multiple pairs in their other ebay listings.


----------



## Hats

If that is the wash that they are, then yeah, I second the one size big.  And I've recently lost some weight, so even now, those are still kind of big.


----------



## sep

_I have 2 pairs of William Rast purchased from Nordstrom within the last year and the tags are not only different from yours...  they are different from each other...  maybe WR doesn't have a uniform way of printing tags??_


----------



## Biondina1003

The tag looks crooked inside the jeans... I dont think they are authentic.


----------



## JadeLeaves

Hi!  I was wondering if someone can authenticate Balenciaga apparel here?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=260223795403&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

I've been searching for this top for awhile, and I'm not quite sure if this design came with both the sequinned/embellished version and the print version?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellapsyd

I posted this earlier in it's own thread...didn't realize we had any authenticate apparel threads!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180227160921&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


Primp bunny t-shirt


----------



## blessings

I NEED HELP!  

I did a stupid thing last year.  I purchased a pair of True Religion Jeans off Ebay.  They turned out to be FAKE ;(

I've been dealing with Paypal (chargeback)...they are requesting a letter with letterhead from someone/someplace that can say that these pathetic jeans are FAKE.  Where can I get this letter?

PLEASE HELP...Thanks in advance


----------



## Londongirlie

I posted this in the general auth check section, but then thought maybe that was just for bags? (so mods please move if necessary!)
Anyway it is a check for a D&G dress which ends soon so please help, thank you 


http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...check-for-d-g-dress-urgent-please-272499.html


----------



## loserxstar

blessings said:


> I NEED HELP!
> 
> I did a stupid thing last year. I purchased a pair of True Religion Jeans off Ebay. They turned out to be FAKE ;(
> 
> I've been dealing with Paypal (chargeback)...they are requesting a letter with letterhead from someone/someplace that can say that these pathetic jeans are FAKE. Where can I get this letter?
> 
> PLEASE HELP...Thanks in advance


 
you bought them last year?  i think it's too late to file a claim w/ paypal then.  it might even be too late to file a charge back with your CC company.


----------



## angelie

can someone please tell me if these look real i never buy jeans off ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-ROCK-REPUBL...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tia!!


----------



## loserxstar

angelie said:


> can someone please tell me if these look real i never buy jeans off ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-ROCK-REPUBLIC-COSBIE-CRYSTAL-REBEL-LEOPARD-SZ-26_W0QQitemZ150230411882QQihZ005QQcategoryZ11554QQtcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> tia!!


 

they were real


----------



## appleye

Can anyone authenticate these Roberto Cavalli sunglasses? Anyone know what style number they are? Thank you!


----------



## juicybrat

Can anyone authenticate these R&R skinny jeans? 

I want to buy these ones:

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii170/mizzjayeseven/?action=view&current=CIMG0891.jpg

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii170/mizzjayeseven/?action=view&current=CIMG0892.jpg

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii170/mizzjayeseven/?action=view&current=CIMG0893.jpg

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii170/mizzjayeseven/?action=view&current=CIMG0894.jpg

However, I compared them with another pair of R&R skinny jeans (below) that are authentic...everything seems good...however the font on the tag of the jeans i want to buy (above) looks off. the spacing between the font looks farther apart than the pictures of the real ones.

Here's pictures of another pair of skinnys which I know are authentic.

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m131/ckcnguyen/christinas054-4.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m131/ckcnguyen/christinas049-4.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m131/ckcnguyen/christinas053-5.jpg

Can anyone put my question to rest? - whether the jeans I want to buy are authentic? TIA :shame:


----------



## angelie

loserxstar said:


> they were real


thanks i bought them


----------



## loserxstar

juicybrat said:


> Can anyone authenticate these R&R skinny jeans?
> 
> I want to buy these ones:
> 
> http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii170/mizzjayeseven/?action=view&current=CIMG0891.jpg
> 
> http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii170/mizzjayeseven/?action=view&current=CIMG0892.jpg
> 
> http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii170/mizzjayeseven/?action=view&current=CIMG0893.jpg
> 
> http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii170/mizzjayeseven/?action=view&current=CIMG0894.jpg
> 
> However, I compared them with another pair of R&R skinny jeans (below) that are authentic...everything seems good...however the font on the tag of the jeans i want to buy (above) looks off. the spacing between the font looks farther apart than the pictures of the real ones.
> 
> Here's pictures of another pair of skinnys which I know are authentic.
> 
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m131/ckcnguyen/christinas054-4.jpg
> 
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m131/ckcnguyen/christinas049-4.jpg
> 
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m131/ckcnguyen/christinas053-5.jpg
> 
> Can anyone put my question to rest? - whether the jeans I want to buy are authentic? TIA :shame:




they look OK to me


----------



## gimexgime

Just bought this Juicy tracksuit off ebay. I felt kind of suspicious when the seller easily accepted my best offer which was $22 lower than his buy-it-now price. Here are some pics...any feedback will be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## littlerock

Hello lovely ladies! Can anyone authenticate the seller Judynjacob? Here the link to the auction that I already purchased for my BF.. I always get bags authenticated but I jumped the gun on this one and I'm pretty worried now. She has sold a ton of clothes so someone here must be familiar?? Thank you!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300212399276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020


----------



## loserxstar

littlerock80 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Can anyone authenticate the seller Judynjacob? Here the link to the auction that I already purchased for my BF.. I always get bags authenticated but I jumped the gun on this one and I'm pretty worried now. She has sold a ton of clothes so someone here must be familiar?? Thank you!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300212399276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020


 

They sell authentic items, but I have had some bad CS with them.  For items that I've won for a STEAL, they e-mailed me saying it was OOS.  Also, they have sent me the wrong items before, and then pressured me to keep the wrong item.  When I insisted on a return, they didn't refund my return shipping until I e-mailed them AGAIN.  Shady business practices IMO.


----------



## chaz

Can anyone help me and tell me if these are authentic or not?? They are very cheap,and I'm suspicious,but the crown looks well placed,and the wash looks ok,but I'm not convinced,thanks so much!!!


----------



## loserxstar

chaz said:


> Can anyone help me and tell me if these are authentic or not?? They are very cheap,and I'm suspicious,but the crown looks well placed,and the wash looks ok,but I'm not convinced,thanks so much!!!


 
i think they are real but do you have any more pics?  are those a tiny size?


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^ That was the only pic there,what worries me a bit is its a company that says they have all sizes,and all at this price.I am worried this is a bait and switch operation.I e-mailed the seller to ask for their fone number,as only part of it is showing on their advert,but have had nothing back as yet,also,they have been on e-bay for six months,and have no feedback?? Hmmmmm,I'm thinking very suspiciously here,what do you make of that?? I nearly always go off gut instinct,and something tells me this is too good to be true.But I could be wrong and score an absolute bargain.

Just to add,if you click on the pic I posted,and go up it brings up the rest of the advert,well it does for me in the UK,I'm not sure if you are US that scrolling up will work for you?? xxx


----------



## loserxstar

i see the link, thanks!  it sounds very suspicious to me, I think I would def. stay away.  In their auction, it says "We have sizes 6 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 12/14 - 14" but R&R's don't come in those sizes.  They come in sizes 23-32.  The lack of pictures is also fishy.. If you had something legit, you would want to go out of your way w/ pictures to prove its authenticity.


----------



## chaz

Thanks for that!! My instinct was right!!!


----------



## munchkin0110

Hi there

I too have a R&R jeans query.  Please could someone check this listing:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=250234161792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

I have seen this same style on a replica wholesalers website but their fakes can be very good so am not sure about this pair.  Please help.

M x


----------



## loserxstar

munchkin0110 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I too have a R&R jeans query. Please could someone check this listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250234161792&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> 
> I have seen this same style on a replica wholesalers website but their fakes can be very good so am not sure about this pair. Please help.
> 
> M x


 


super fake


----------



## munchkin0110

loserxstar said:


> super fake


 
Thank you!


----------



## aki_sato

loserxstar said:


> They sell authentic items, but I have had some bad CS with them.  For items that I've won for a STEAL, they e-mailed me saying it was OOS.  Also, they have sent me the wrong items before, and then pressured me to keep the wrong item.  When I insisted on a return, they didn't refund my return shipping until I e-mailed them AGAIN.  Shady business practices IMO.



I was gonna say the same thing!!! JUDYNJACOB is 
Their CS is the worst I have ever encountered!
Ugh!!! I won a 7FAM jeans at cheap price and they told me there was inventory issue hence the jeans was overcounted and not available!
Then they marked the item has been shipped despite the opposite to what they have said on the email..then within a month not getting anything from them, I opened a PP dispute and CC Chargeback..
To keep things short, they did at the end send me the jeans they claimed WAS NOT available!

Will not buy from them ever again!


----------



## shop2drop1

Could someone tell me what they think of these?  Real??

http://cgi.ebay.com/True-Religion-J...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loserxstar

shop2drop1 said:


> Could someone tell me what they think of these? Real??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/True-Religion-J...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
fakes!


----------



## shop2drop1

loserxstar said:


> fakes!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

does any1 know how to tell if this is authentic or not:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280219348345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

thanks so much!


----------



## SKelly

While I'm no expert on TW, I DO know that his bags/clutches are really, really expensive, and the fact that this starting bid is $99 he has no reserve would make me run for the hills.

The plain skull clutch sells for $1,495-ish.

Good luck.


----------



## shop2drop1

What about this pair?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-SEVEN-FOR-A...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shop2drop1

And this pair too, please!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-7-SEVEN-FOR...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mooks

TW is a her!

Without doubt a fake and a nasty one at that, keep well away


----------



## fettfleck

mooks said:


> TW is a her!



Really - didn't know that. Lern everyday sth new on tpf!


----------



## loserxstar

shop2drop1 said:


> And this pair too, please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-7-SEVEN-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-NAKITA-BOOT-CUT-JEANS-26_W0QQitemZ280217735721QQihZ018QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



real, runs true to size but a tiny bit snug in the waist


----------



## SKelly

Whoa, Sorry! :shame:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mooks




----------



## exotikittenx

The listing is also private... why would they do that?  That might be a red flag.


----------



## DamierAddict

thanks so much guys!!!!


what about these 2:



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250238190336&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150238001544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## mooks

Both fake!


----------



## schadenfreude

Honestly, how can you tell those are fake? I don't really think of Thomas Wylde as a brand big enough to be knocked off.  I'm skeptical...


----------



## kittypurse

i'll say


----------



## bagsforme

Yes, TW is faked and a lot on ebay are fake.


----------



## mooks

schadenfreude said:


> Honestly, how can you tell those are fake? I don't really think of Thomas Wylde as a brand big enough to be knocked off.  I'm skeptical...



Because I own 2 of her bags and have handled many more. TW is faked frequently and the lining is always the giveaway. TW lines her bags in silk and the fakes always have nasty shiney nylon


----------



## luckyblonde3295

gimexgime said:


> Just bought this Juicy tracksuit off ebay. I felt kind of suspicious when the seller easily accepted my best offer which was $22 lower than his buy-it-now price. Here are some pics...any feedback will be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


 
I know it's a bit late replying to this, but the tracksuit is fake.


----------



## SunnyT

What does anyone think of this BCBG blouse? Real?

The reasons I'm concerned are 1.) The tag says a different size than the listing and the label isn't shown, and 2.) It doesn't look as crisp as ones I've seen from other sellers (they weren't my size). The fabric hangs and looks sloppy, like it isn't put together properly.

Thanks for your time. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120250395569&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## loserxstar

shop2drop1 said:


> What about this pair?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-SEVEN-FOR-A...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

sorry, i didn't see these ones earlier.  they were real


----------



## aliwishesbear

These True Religion Joey's look real to me...but I'm not sure...Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=290225029755&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## shop2drop1

Not too sure about these, are the real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120249332880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## Laurie8504

Anyone know about this store?

http://www.lovebubbleclothing.com/women.html


----------



## loserxstar

aliwishesbear said:


> These True Religion Joey's look real to me...but I'm not sure...Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=290225029755&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


 

they are real but i really dislike that seller.


----------



## loserxstar

shop2drop1 said:


> Not too sure about these, are the real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120249332880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


 

pictures aren't that great.  i would ask for more and some tag pics  although i have not seen too many pairs of fake william rast.  most of the fakes i have seen are suuuper obvious


----------



## loserxstar

Laurie8504 said:


> Anyone know about this store?
> 
> http://www.lovebubbleclothing.com/women.html


 

very fake!


----------



## citygirl09

I know Chip and Peppers aren't as easy to spot and the authenticity details aren't as known, but could anyone give their two cents on these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2302459 32822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013#eba yphotohosting

I put an order on ShopBop and somehow it didn't get finalized or something and lost them. They were the perfect size, and like 60 bucks?! 

These look nice...but I'm wondering if the wash is giving the fakeness away...


THANKS FOR ANY HELP/ADVICE!!


----------



## loserxstar

citygirl09 said:


> I know Chip and Peppers aren't as easy to spot and the authenticity details aren't as known, but could anyone give their two cents on these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2302459 32822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013#eba yphotohosting
> 
> I put an order on ShopBop and somehow it didn't get finalized or something and lost them. They were the perfect size, and like 60 bucks?!
> 
> These look nice...but I'm wondering if the wash is giving the fakeness away...
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ANY HELP/ADVICE!!




hmm not sure but if you can post tag pics then i can compare them to mine.


----------



## citygirl09

Aww thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## spaceyjacy

I may be asking in the wrong forum, but I wasn't sure where to go besides the Jewelry Box (I already asked in the MJ forum). Does anyone have any experience authenticating sunglasses? Specifically Marc Jacobs sunglasses. I'm not even sure if they are rampantly faked. 

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Tasha1

Hi, can you authenticate  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190218294652&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

TIA


----------



## loserxstar

citygirl09 said:


> Aww thank you! I really appreciate it.


 
i meant inside tag pics


----------



## MariaT

gimexgime said:


> Just bought this Juicy tracksuit off ebay. I felt kind of suspicious when the seller easily accepted my best offer which was $22 lower than his buy-it-now price. Here are some pics...any feedback will be greatly appreciated. thanks!!



Sorry.. That looks fake to me. If you look at pics 1, 2 and 5 tags clearly say "Love P & G" when it should say "Love G & P". Also the inside tags should be light pink and have brown Juicy logo.. these tags should be completely pink and brown.. no other colours (yours have white, blue, red and gold as well)


----------



## SunnyT

Does anyone know about this store?

http://www.djpremium.com/?network=performics&link=DDI%20Link

Thanks.


----------



## loserxstar

SunnyT said:


> Does anyone know about this store?
> 
> http://www.djpremium.com/?network=performics&link=DDI Link
> 
> Thanks.


 

they are legit.. if you can wait, they sometimes have codes.


----------



## SunnyT

Thanks so much, star!


----------



## Bitten

Hi ladies,

could someone check this gucci dress for me?  Also, how does Gucci sizing run?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330232005285&Category=63861&_trksid=p3907.m29

Thanks for your help!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Bitten said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> could someone check this gucci dress for me? Also, how does Gucci sizing run?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330232005285&Category=63861&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
The dress looks good to me. 
As far as the sizing, I usually wear a size 36/38 and i'm a 2, but seeing as this is kind of "drapey" it may also fit a 4.


----------



## Bitten

luckyblonde3295 said:


> The dress looks good to me.
> As far as the sizing, I usually wear a size 36/38 and i'm a 2, but seeing as this is kind of "drapey" it may also fit a 4.



Thank you for responding!


----------



## you3701me

I'm hoping that you girls can help me out!  I have an event to go to in June, so I wanted a cute, fun dress that is dressy but still youthful.  I found this adorable dress by Marc by Marc Jacobs, which is on sale for $335 at Neiman's.  I also found it for around $150 at 2 different sites.  I'm not familiar with replica clothes, I didn't even know they existed until that whole Courtney Love fiasco with the knockoff Chanel dress that she wore last year.  Can you guys authenticate this dress for me?  I've attached a photo of Paris wearing it, 2 photos from Neiman's, and a photo from one of the sites.  The ebay listing doesn't have any pictures of the actual dress, and the seller says her supplier ships from (gasp!) Hong Kong.  I'm worried... Should I just pay the $335 at Neiman's and call it a day?

The first site: http://stores.idressonline.com/-strse-79/MJ-Marc-Jacobs-Black/Detail.bok

The eBay Listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-478-Star-L...ss-4-LAST_W0QQitemZ380023805237QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luckyblonde3295

you3701me said:


> I'm hoping that you girls can help me out! I have an event to go to in June, so I wanted a cute, fun dress that is dressy but still youthful. I found this adorable dress by Marc by Marc Jacobs, which is on sale for $335 at Neiman's. I also found it for around $150 at 2 different sites. I'm not familiar with replica clothes, I didn't even know they existed until that whole Courtney Love fiasco with the knockoff Chanel dress that she wore last year. Can you guys authenticate this dress for me? I've attached a photo of Paris wearing it, 2 photos from Neiman's, and a photo from one of the sites. The ebay listing doesn't have any pictures of the actual dress, and the seller says her supplier ships from (gasp!) Hong Kong. I'm worried... Should I just pay the $335 at Neiman's and call it a day?
> 
> The first site: http://stores.idressonline.com/-strse-79/MJ-Marc-Jacobs-Black/Detail.bok
> 
> The eBay Listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-478-Star-L...ss-4-LAST_W0QQitemZ380023805237QQcmdZViewItem


 

I would suggest just buying it at Neiman Marcus. That site doesn't look good to me and anyone that ships from Hong Kong is not reputable, too many fakes are made there.


----------



## rachelm

MariaT said:


> Sorry.. That looks fake to me. If you look at pics 1, 2 and 5 tags clearly say "Love P & G" when it should say "Love G & P". Also the inside tags should be light pink and have brown Juicy logo.. these tags should be completely pink and brown.. no other colours (yours have white, blue, red and gold as well)


 
Not going into too many details, your observations are only partially correct. You are describing tags from tracksuits from 2007 or newer.

Before 2007, Juicy Couture tags were color coded with sizes. XL was light blue; Petitte was pink and so on. The tags were rectangular shaped and sewn into the garment using the same color of thread as the garment, not the color of the tag. (Tags on black suits were sewn in using black thread, white with white, pink with pink and so on.).

As for the P&G or G&P issue, in 2006 Juicy Couture had to change the wording of its logo due to issues with Proctor & Gamble. Evidently some people were having issues identifying the difference between Juicy and Proctor & Gamble. (Seriously. It is a tough one.) So, if you see Love P&G, it does not automatically mean that it is fake. (I own quite a bit of Love P&G merchandise that was purchased before the change.) If it is determinded to be authentic, it just means that it was made before 2006.

I know this is not a discussion forum, I just don't want anyone to have the wrong information.


----------



## gooddog

I dont know what I was thinking, this coat seemed good but now that its here I think I made a mistake. Anyone with thoughts on this marc jacobs coat. The font looks off and theres no care label inside,:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220226846268


----------



## gooddog

^^
    Just to follow up I confirmed this was a fake. Bad fonts, too many different fonts, cheap poorly sewn lining, no care label. Seller is accepting a return for full refund.


----------



## True Religion

you3701me said:


> I'm hoping that you girls can help me out!  I have an event to go to in June, so I wanted a cute, fun dress that is dressy but still youthful.  I found this adorable dress by Marc by Marc Jacobs, which is on sale for $335 at Neiman's.  I also found it for around $150 at 2 different sites.  I'm not familiar with replica clothes, I didn't even know they existed until that whole Courtney Love fiasco with the knockoff Chanel dress that she wore last year.  Can you guys authenticate this dress for me?  I've attached a photo of Paris wearing it, 2 photos from Neiman's, and a photo from one of the sites.  The ebay listing doesn't have any pictures of the actual dress, and the seller says her supplier ships from (gasp!) Hong Kong.  I'm worried... Should I just pay the $335 at Neiman's and call it a day?
> 
> The first site: http://stores.idressonline.com/-strse-79/MJ-Marc-Jacobs-Black/Detail.bok
> 
> The eBay Listing:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-478-Star-Love-Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Dot-Dress-4-LAST_W0QQitemZ380023805237QQcmdZViewItem



I wouldn't trust those sellers, especially as the eBay auction didn't post actual photos of the item, and the hem-line on the first dress from IDressOnline looks really bad and uneven. 

While it is often very hard to tell fake dresses from real ones, Marc Jacobs clothing is faked so I'd be very careful


----------



## i_love_yorkie

rachelm said:


> Not going into too many details, your observations are only partially correct. You are describing tags from tracksuits from 2007 or newer.
> 
> Before 2007, Juicy Couture tags were color coded with sizes. XL was light blue; Petitte was pink and so on. The tags were rectangular shaped and sewn into the garment using the same color of thread as the garment, not the color of the tag. (Tags on black suits were sewn in using black thread, white with white, pink with pink and so on.).
> 
> As for the P&G or G&P issue, in 2006 Juicy Couture had to change the wording of its logo due to issues with Proctor & Gamble. Evidently some people were having issues identifying the difference between Juicy and Proctor & Gamble. (Seriously. It is a tough one.) So, if you see Love P&G, it does not automatically mean that it is fake. (I own quite a bit of Love P&G merchandise that was purchased before the change.) If it is determinded to be authentic, it just means that it was made before 2006.
> 
> I know this is not a discussion forum, I just don't want anyone to have the wrong information.


thank you for this info. i was about to run over JC store and  them of selling me FAKES because a buyer accused me so ( my shorts has love "p&g") .


----------



## Nyria

Versace shirt?
I know that the price alone should tell me this is fake but a friend of mine just bought something really similar off ebay for a low price like this and the quality is amazing.
Thanks for your help =) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150247402206&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## foofy12

HI, i hope someone can help me by telling me if these miu miu flats on ebay are authentic?

thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Miu-Miu-Crystal-Peep-Toe-Flat-Metallic-Rosy-Gold-pumps_W0QQitemZ120263837909QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## luckyblonde3295

foofy12 said:


> HI, i hope someone can help me by telling me if these miu miu flats on ebay are authentic?
> 
> thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Miu-Miu-Cryst...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
These are not authentic Miu Miu shoes, she states that in the auction, at the bottom. They merely look like the Miu Miu flats.


----------



## Katerina.

N/M. thanks.


----------



## echo_23

Any thoughts on this Mike and Chris jacket- I didn't notice it until I looked around more but they all look to be stock pics or pics from other people's listings.  I want a Mike and Chris jacket, but not an expensive fake!!!! I'm seriously thinking of emailing the seller and trying to get out of the deal.  What do you think??  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-JESS...ryZ63860QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loveheartSHOP

I don't know if this is the right forum, but can someone authenticate these scarves?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQueen-White-Yellow-Skull-scarf-2007-RARE_W0QQitemZ360055085473QQihZ023QQcategoryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQueen-Must-Have-White-Green-Skull-Scarf_W0QQitemZ220238353663QQihZ012QQcategoryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQueen-in-Original-White-Black-Skull-scarf_W0QQitemZ360055505592QQihZ023QQcategoryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nyria

echo_23 said:


> Any thoughts on this Mike and Chris jacket- I didn't notice it until I looked around more but they all look to be stock pics or pics from other people's listings. I want a Mike and Chris jacket, but not an expensive fake!!!! I'm seriously thinking of emailing the seller and trying to get out of the deal. What do you think?? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-JESS...ryZ63860QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I don't know anything about this particular jacket but if you are thinking that he pics are stolen try emailing and asking the seller for a pic of the back of the jacket before you pay.  Say something like "I noticed that there aren;t any pics of the back of this jacket - could you please send me a full picture of the back just to make sure there aren't any spraypaint marks or grafitti on it LOL" 
I can't find anyone else's listing for this one so not sure where he/she would have stolen them from?


----------



## echo_23

Nyria said:


> I don't know anything about this particular jacket but if you are thinking that he pics are stolen try emailing and asking the seller for a pic of the back of the jacket before you pay. Say something like "I noticed that there aren;t any pics of the back of this jacket - could you please send me a full picture of the back just to make sure there aren't any spraypaint marks or grafitti on it LOL"
> I can't find anyone else's listing for this one so not sure where he/she would have stolen them from?


 
Thanks!  I'm going to do that, but I'm not overly optimistic.  It appears that the pics are from ioffer and alot of sellers are using them.  I guess they could be authentic pics from someplace else being used to sell authentic jackets, but the $200 price tag on these in bulk scares me:
http://www.ioffer.com/i/NEW-Mike-Chris-Jesse-Leather-Hoodie-on-paris-hilton-48863686

Should I ask for pics of anything in particular based on these pics?  Thanks again.  I really didn't think they would make a fake of this jacket, but then I saw this thread and was like  at all the fake stuff out there.  I really really appreciate your help!


----------



## Nyria

loveheartSHOP said:


> I don't know if this is the right forum, but can someone authenticate these scarves?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQueen-White-Yellow-Skull-scarf-2007-RARE_W0QQitemZ360055085473QQihZ023QQcategoryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQueen-Must-Have-White-Green-Skull-Scarf_W0QQitemZ220238353663QQihZ012QQcategoryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQueen-in-Original-White-Black-Skull-scarf_W0QQitemZ360055505592QQihZ023QQcategoryZ1063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
These look good - I don't own one so I'm not an expert but they do look really good and the seller has excellent Feedback.
If you do buy one make sure you do a best offer instead of a buy it now.  If you look at the seller's FB history he has often sold the skull scarves at best offers sometimes $50 below the BIN price =)


----------



## echo_23

They sent me two pics of the Mike and Chris jacket.  Do you think they look okay?  I don't feel like the jacket looks super soft/distressed like it should...what are your thoughts?  Thanks again!


----------



## jacyh

I was walking around one of those malls with small stores in Hong Kong, when I saw this:




I asked the sales lady why it's so cheap for a Prada dress, and she said it was because it was a factory sample or something like that.
I immediately bought it without checking if it's real or not.
Now, ladies, before I wear it, can someone please tell me if it's real or not?


----------



## Geminiz06

^all I know is that it's very cute


----------



## Geminiz06

echo_23 said:


> Thanks! I'm going to do that, but I'm not overly optimistic. It appears that the pics are from ioffer and alot of sellers are using them. I guess they could be authentic pics from someplace else being used to sell authentic jackets, but the $200 price tag on these in bulk scares me:
> http://www.ioffer.com/i/NEW-Mike-Chris-Jesse-Leather-Hoodie-on-paris-hilton-48863686
> 
> Should I ask for pics of anything in particular based on these pics? Thanks again. I really didn't think they would make a fake of this jacket, but then I saw this thread and was like  at all the fake stuff out there. I really really appreciate your help!


 
That may be why so many sellers are selling jesse jackets now


----------



## blushingbaby

jacyh said:


> I was walking around one of those malls with small stores in Hong Kong, when I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the sales lady why it's so cheap for a Prada dress, and she said it was because it was a factory sample or something like that.
> I immediately bought it without checking if it's real or not.
> Now, ladies, before I wear it, can someone please tell me if it's real or not?



That is not the Prada fairy dress. The Prada one is completely different. But it is cute nonetheless! I love it!


----------



## loveheartSHOP

Nyria said:


> These look good - I don't own one so I'm not an expert but they do look really good and the seller has excellent Feedback.
> If you do buy one make sure you do a best offer instead of a buy it now.  If you look at the seller's FB history he has often sold the skull scarves at best offers sometimes $50 below the BIN price =)




Thanks so much! I'll definitely do a best offer.


----------



## Geminiz06

echo_23 said:


> They sent me two pics of the Mike and Chris jacket. Do you think they look okay? I don't feel like the jacket looks super soft/distressed like it should...what are your thoughts? Thanks again!


Can't see the pics sorry


----------



## ChenandlerBong

Hello All!

I was wondering if anyone has purchased any Rachel Pally items from the eBay seller denimkingdom1. Here is a link to his/her eBay store: http://stores.ebay.com/denimkingdom1. He/she has a lot of caftan dresses for around $60, waaayyy below retail. Anyone know if they're the real deal?

Thanks!
Ilana


----------



## loserxstar

ChenandlerBong said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has purchased any Rachel Pally items from the eBay seller denimkingdom1. Here is a link to his/her eBay store: http://stores.ebay.com/denimkingdom1. He/she has a lot of caftan dresses for around $60, waaayyy below retail. Anyone know if they're the real deal?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ilana



i wouldn't trust that seller.  he is selling fake jeans


----------



## ChenandlerBong

loserxstar said:


> i wouldn't trust that seller.  he is selling fake jeans



Thanks very much


----------



## echo_23

Does anyone know if Mackage used this simple label on their earlier jackets?  I know there current label is huge and sewed into the lining, but maybe this is pre-huge popularity? Maybe it's a fake...any thoughts are greatly appreciated! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MACKAGE-MOTORCY...ryZ57988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

does any1 know if these are authentic or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRUE-RELIGION-2...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRUE-RELIGION-2...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


are these authentic? THANKX


----------



## jennylovexo

idk but they are 10,000% authentic according to the seller! 

in order to tell you definitely need more pics, like pics of the inside tags.  plus i wasn't able to click on any of the pics at the bottom of the listing to make them bigger and actually see anything.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

I think that they are fake. 
For one thing, they claim that they are Joey's but the seams are straight, not twisted. And Joeys are suppossed to be flare jeans, but these look straight-leg to me. And, overall they just look a little...wrong....I think it's the back pockets that are bothering me, I think they're bigger than they are suppossed to be.


----------



## mooks

I think they are fake too because TR does not run big, often quite the opposite and they are definitely not Joeys as Joey are always flares


----------



## True Religion

They are totally fake. Real jeans look so much better than that. The wash on this fake pair is yucky. As other people have pointed out, they are not Joeys either, Joeys have a flare and a twisted hem.


----------



## DamierAddict

=(

i really liked them too ...


----------



## DamierAddict

what about these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260245776784&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
?


----------



## luckyblonde3295

DamierAddict said:


> what about these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260245776784&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
> ?


 
I think these are fake too. The zipper is too long and the stitching is all wrong. Plus the top/side part of the horseshoe is curved instead of having straight angles.
If you compare them to the ones on the True Religion website you'll see what I mean.


----------



## DamierAddict

wow i didnt realize that all  TR on ebay is fake =[


----------



## LavenderIce

Damier--If you're looking to purchase a pair of TRs, why don't you see what's available at revolve, shopbop, etc?  I always chose one that is on sale and use a discount code.  That way I know my purchase is authentic and I get somewhat of a deal.  I know it is somewhat limiting because you have to make sure your size is available in the finish and style you want, but I would rather go do that than go through freakbay.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

DamierAddict said:


> wow i didnt realize that all TR on ebay is fake =[


 
Yeah, a lot of it is. But, I managed to buy 2 pairs of authentic ones, granted that was a while ago. 

If you have a Nordstrom Rack or a Saks Off Fifth anywhere near you I would suggest going there for jeans. They are around $89-119 for TR's and cheaper for others.  I just bought a really cute pair at the Rack for $99 (50% off)
Also, check Nordstrom.com, Shopbop and Revolve as they usually have TR's on sale.


----------



## digablebeatz

oooooh! i love this "authenticate apparel" section. i need your guys' opinion on this Mike & Chris jacket:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140236677949&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=004

I already placed a bid b/c the pictures look legit, but i need a second opinion from you guys! i know alot of your are avid M&C fans from the posts about the sample sales so please help me out!


----------



## loserxstar

DamierAddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/TRUE-RELIGION-28-29-womens-jeans_W0QQitemZ220240188318QQihZ012QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> are these authentic? THANKX


 

these are super fake~


----------



## missjayburd

Hi, can anyone check out this Phillip Lim? thnaks!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350065825728


----------



## Geminiz06

echo_23 said:


> Does anyone know if Mackage used this simple label on their earlier jackets? I know there current label is huge and sewed into the lining, but maybe this is pre-huge popularity? Maybe it's a fake...any thoughts are greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MACKAGE-MOTORCYCLE-LEATHER-DESIGNER-JACKET-M_W0QQitemZ250252612056QQihZ015QQcategoryZ57988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I honestly l dont know if the earlier jackets had different tags, all I know is my alix jacket doesnt look like that in the interior. Sorry I probably much help


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300230039033&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020


I SENT A BEST OFFER OF $50 NOT THINKING THAT THE SELLER WOULD EXCEPT.. I JUST WANNA MAKE SURE THAT THEY ARE AUTHENTIC?


----------



## exquisite09

I'm not very good at authenticating Rich & Skinny but the stitching on the embroidered R on the back pocket looks good.

Wait for other opinions though.

ETA: Also, beware of the bait and switch. I don't R&S is heavily faked yet though.


----------



## Ms_Jade

This is kind of a general authentication question. Does anyone know if there are many problems with fake Pucci and Missoni clothes being sold on ebay? Any sellers you would recommend or say to avoid? Thanks!


----------



## ruthieee

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160246959503

hi i was wondering if somebody could authenticate this MC jacket? the leather doesn't look at luxurious as my other leather jackets?


----------



## Rain12

Can anyone help me tell if these sunglasses are authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=320252560568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140236229876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## Nyria

Rain12 said:


> Can anyone help me tell if these sunglasses are authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320252560568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140236229876&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


 
I was going to suggest you put this on the prada forum - but I see you did that 

I would stay away from the Grey ones - I don't like the sellers FB (seems like kind of a jerk too)
http://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=v824b&Dirn=Received+by

Brown ones look better tand seller has better FB - the negs and nutrals he got seem to be for silly reasons (jerky buyers)
http://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=nyiwear&Dirn=Received+by

If you go to the Ebay Guides and Reviews and search 'Prada Sunglasses' or 'designer sunglasses' there are probably lots of guides on how to spot fake sunglasses (I was looking for info on versace clothes last night and just kept coming up with sunglasses info)


----------



## bellapsyd

all juicy couture velour pants and hoodies:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190226967764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280234107016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120268475438&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230258761789&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

I really appreciate it, as I seem to always end up buying fakes!


----------



## mccm

Authenticate this Ed Hardy t-shirt.

129 zlotys = 59 USD.

Thanks!

http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=376139759&msg=Twój+e-mail+został+wysłany


----------



## Nyria

bellapsyd said:


> all juicy couture velour pants and hoodies:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190226967764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280234107016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120268475438&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230258761789&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> I really appreciate it, as I seem to always end up buying fakes!


 
The Blue hoody looks good to me  but there aren't enough pics of the other ones to tell for sure.  Can you contact buyers and ask them to please post close ups of the labels?  (ask them to use their macro setting - little flower- to get a really good close up)

PS - did you notice that the same seller with the blue jacket also has a black one as well as some pants?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ thanks, contacting them now!  I did, it says she does consignment- maybe that is why?


----------



## Nyria

bellapsyd said:


> ^ thanks, contacting them now! I did, it says she does consignment- maybe that is why?


 

Maybe that's why what?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ why she has a couple different juicy's listed?


----------



## Nyria

bellapsyd said:


> ^ why she has a couple different juicy's listed?


 
Oooh - ya, I was just telling you because it looked like you were looking for a black hoody and blue pants and she has some listed and they look authentic


----------



## bellapsyd

^ lol ohhhh! yes, i  have those watched too!  I am actually watching 27 juicy now, LOL..I figure I'll post as end times come near so  I don't completely bombard the board! ahaha- but I def. do have those in my watching!


----------



## ricera

This is a gorgeous chloe dress.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120270101583
The pictures aren't very good, but it is from fall 2004.  What do you guys think?  I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Nyria

ricera said:


> This is a gorgeous chloe dress.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120270101583
> The pictures aren't very good, but it is from fall 2004. What do you guys think? I really appreciate your help.


 
Wow - this is gorgeous!  Post this in the 'Chloe' section of the board.  Yes it's for 'purses' but you can put this there too as the chloe gals should know what to look for


----------



## eliza

Are these photos stolen? It's a Mike and Chris Jesse jacket... I hear there are a lot of fakes going around... The guy has good FB too! ARGH.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120270528350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## Nyria

eliza said:


> Are these photos stolen? It's a Mike and Chris Jesse jacket... I hear there are a lot of fakes going around... The guy has good FB too! ARGH.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120270528350&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


 

I don't know about the authenticity of the jacket but I don' think the photos are stolen - if you look at the FB he has sold other things that he's taken pictures of on the same carpet =)


----------



## luckyblonde3295

ricera said:


> This is a gorgeous chloe dress.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120270101583
> The pictures aren't very good, but it is from fall 2004. What do you guys think? I really appreciate your help.


 
Doesn't look right to me.....


----------



## ricera

ricera said:


> This is a gorgeous chloe dress.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120270101583
> The pictures aren't very good, but it is from fall 2004.  What do you guys think?  I really appreciate your help.



The girls over at the chloe forum think its fake. Just wanted to let you all know.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## sammrox

Did they ever make these w/o the Swarovski crystals???  Thanks for the help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200230569188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## angelie

can someone please authenticate these for me 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Rock-Repub...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tia


----------



## mcb100

does this site sell authentic stuff? http://www.tranquilityalley.com/designer_boutique___clothes__.html


----------



## loserxstar

angelie said:


> can someone please authenticate these for me
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Rock-Republic-FREQUENCY-MERIDIAN-25-24-23_W0QQitemZ250256823904QQihZ015QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> tia



real.  those crystals are gorgeouS!


----------



## loserxstar

mcb100 said:


> does this site sell authentic stuff? http://www.tranquilityalley.com/designer_boutique___clothes__.html



i have no idea but that is a crazy website.  they just sell everything!


----------



## angelie

loserxstar said:


> real. those crystals are gorgeouS!


 thanks a ton for helping me out


----------



## emilu

hello can someone give their 2 cents on these three cavalli pieces--i bought them a while back on ebay in a lot of a bunch of authentic stuff, but was never sure.  I think they are older pieces


this is the first outfit (2 pieces)  there is an RC behind the bead on the skirt--- next post is the dress


----------



## emilu

sorry for the huge pictures, I can't seem to make them smaller =(
there are also RCs on beads at the ends of the tie of the halter


----------



## jo_ee

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this M&C jacket? I scrolled back a few pages to the end of April and didn't see it on here. I've already asked the seller for more pictures of the back but am just hoping to get a general vibe here. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260249279055&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## fettfleck

Does anybody know anything about Alberta Feretti apparel and take a look at this whether it is authentic? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170226415448&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

And this Diane von Fürstenberg Dress

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170226385344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

And this Marc Jacobs dress?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170226383029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## Il Poco

Is this Ebay-store selling authentic clothes?
http://stores.ebay.com/A-Lux-Mode


----------



## bellapsyd

please help with these alexander mcqueen scarves:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-Holly...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bellapsyd

^ to help with the above:


























thanks so much!


----------



## Nyria

jo_ee said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this M&C jacket? I scrolled back a few pages to the end of April and didn't see it on here. I've already asked the seller for more pictures of the back but am just hoping to get a general vibe here. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260249279055&_trksid=p2761.l1259


 
Did you win this?  I hope you don't pay until you get lots of pics -- you can't tell anything from this one pic.
Plus - why would someone who has nothing else for sale on ebay have a manequin at home?  That seems sketchy to me...


----------



## mcb100

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic? I'm seriously thinking about buying it. I love the pink color, and I think it's really cute. Plus I love Juicy. But if it's fake, I don't want it. http://www.amazon.com/Juicy-Couture...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1214337755&sr=8-4


----------



## mcb100

Here's another link. Maybe more accurate a little bit? http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000EZ4DEK/ref=dp_olp_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1214337755&sr=8-4


----------



## DamierAddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260254015482


can someone pleaz help me w/ these ... are they authentic? .. cuz i just placed an offer on them


TIA!


----------



## DamierAddict

and these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMEN-TRUE-RELI...322&_trkparms=39:1|65:16&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## evolkatie

I'm iffy about the first pair but I'm leaning towards fake, the 2nd pair looks auth.


----------



## ilovemylilo

I'm not a denim expert but perhaps you can send your inquiry to www.authenticforum.com.  That forum is very helpful authenticating premium denims.

G'luck!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ They don't look good to me.


----------



## mcb100

Ok, thanks. I'll go with instinct. I do not want to be screwed with a fake. But i do wish Juicy still sold that style


----------



## loveheartSHOP

Can anyone authenticate these scarves?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-Mcqueen-Skull-Scarf-Auth-120x104cm-XL-White_W0QQitemZ270249739882QQihZ017QQcategoryZ18788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Alexander-McQueen-SKULL-SCARF-XL-120x104cm-Red_W0QQitemZ270248418713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ60183QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## echo_23

I bought a pair of Rock and Republic jeans and looked at the tag really closely and saw numbers/letters in the silver thread on the inner tag.  Does that mean they are definitely authentic or have fakes started doing that too?

Many thanks!!


----------



## loserxstar

echo_23 said:


> I bought a pair of Rock and Republic jeans and looked at the tag really closely and saw numbers/letters in the silver thread on the inner tag. Does that mean they are definitely authentic or have fakes started doing that too?
> 
> Many thanks!!


 

post pictures of the jeans (front, back, pockets) and i can help you


----------



## Rain12

Does anyone know if http://www.glassescentre.com sell authentic sunglasses?


----------



## Nyria

loveheartSHOP said:


> Can anyone authenticate these scarves?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-Mcqueen-Skull-Scarf-Auth-120x104cm-XL-White_W0QQitemZ270249739882QQihZ017QQcategoryZ18788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Alexander-McQueen-SKULL-SCARF-XL-120x104cm-Red_W0QQitemZ270248418713QQihZ017QQcategoryZ60183QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


 
I looked up her her history and she's been accused of selling fakes LOTS
http://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=snowwhite9958+&Dirn=Received+by

Also - she says these scarves are from her 'personal collection but she's got a bunch of them on here plus she's sold them in the past (her FB is private so you can't see them but the comments sometimes say what it is).
That 'private' thng bugs me too - I purposely leave up my past listings and I don't take any of my pictures off of photobucket so if someone looks at my FB they can see that I've sold authentic before.

too many sketchy things on this one.


----------



## echo_23

loserxstar said:


> post pictures of the jeans (front, back, pockets) and i can help you


 
Thanks so much! I am out of town right now, but here's the auction link with some photos:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120267517309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002

Btw- I did some research and all the details on the rivets/tags seem to be correct.  The only things making me wonder are that the other interior tag with the model name was cut out (the main one with the size and silver serial number thread is still there) and the stitching doesn't seem _perfect_.


----------



## loveheartSHOP

Nyria said:


> I looked up her her history and she's been accused of selling fakes LOTS
> http://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=snowwhite9958+&Dirn=Received+by
> 
> Also - she says these scarves are from her 'personal collection but she's got a bunch of them on here plus she's sold them in the past (her FB is private so you can't see them but the comments sometimes say what it is).
> That 'private' thng bugs me too - I purposely leave up my past listings and I don't take any of my pictures off of photobucket so if someone looks at my FB they can see that I've sold authentic before.
> 
> too many sketchy things on this one.




Thanks so much for your help! I'm definitely going to stay away from this seller.


----------



## awong10

I just ordered these Seven jeans from shopbop.. i know its a reputable site but I'm not 100% sure about their authenticity..

The tags look really different from what I'm used to.. are they new??
Also, the name of the jeans weren't printed onto the pocket!

So weird.. if anyone could help me out THANK YOU!!

Sorry for the blurry pic.. it was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## Nyria

echo_23 said:


> Thanks so much! I am out of town right now, but here's the auction link with some photos:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120267517309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002
> 
> Btw- I did some research and all the details on the rivets/tags seem to be correct. The only things making me wonder are that the other interior tag with the model name was cut out (the main one with the size and silver serial number thread is still there) and the stitching doesn't seem _perfect_.


 
The denim on R&R jeans is really great - too great infact (I wanted mine to stretch out a bit but the darn things wouldn't) so if you wear them for a bit and they bag out that's a huge sign.  I also noticed that mine had a lot of identifying marks - tags and printing inside the pockets and tons of stuff that said R&R or Rock and Republic.


----------



## loveheartSHOP

Can anyone authenticate this scarf?

http://cgi.ebay.com/EMILIO-PUCCI-green-ARLECHINO-silk-twill-LARGE-scarf-NWT_W0QQitemZ140244102349QQihZ004QQcategoryZ45243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## Nyria

loveheartSHOP said:


> Can anyone authenticate this scarf?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EMILIO-PUCCI-green-ARLECHINO-silk-twill-LARGE-scarf-NWT_W0QQitemZ140244102349QQihZ004QQcategoryZ45243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!


 

Hmmm I'm curious about this one.  This seller has way too many LV scarves for sale (and in the past) for way too cheap.  Good FB for this seller but sketchy stuff ya know.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

loveheartSHOP said:


> Can anyone authenticate this scarf?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/EMILIO-PUCCI-green-ARLECHINO-silk-twill-LARGE-scarf-NWT_W0QQitemZ140244102349QQihZ004QQcategoryZ45243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thanks!



I think this seller is legit. A lot of their feedback says that they are authentic, but who knows.


----------



## loserxstar

echo_23 said:


> Thanks so much! I am out of town right now, but here's the auction link with some photos:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120267517309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002
> 
> Btw- I did some research and all the details on the rivets/tags seem to be correct.  The only things making me wonder are that the other interior tag with the model name was cut out (the main one with the size and silver serial number thread is still there) and the stitching doesn't seem _perfect_.




they were real


----------



## loserxstar

awong10 said:


> I just ordered these Seven jeans from shopbop.. i know its a reputable site but I'm not 100% sure about their authenticity..
> 
> The tags look really different from what I'm used to.. are they new??
> Also, the name of the jeans weren't printed onto the pocket!
> 
> So weird.. if anyone could help me out THANK YOU!!
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pic.. it was taken with my cell phone.




those are real.  they are the newest style tag


----------



## Rain12

Does anyone know any online stores in Europe that sells authentic Prada sunglasses? I have already checked out Raffaello Network and Styledrops, they don't have the style I'm looking for.
What about http://www.glassescentre.com ? Do they sell authentic sunglasses?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

can someone help me with these vintage chanel sunnies?

I love them!!!!

http://sieraden-tassen-uiterlijk.ma...R+DYITc3dmD3+Ptxod0OP5/AWNIIFJ&fta_ind=9&fs=1

Hope some one can help!!!


----------



## brigitte0810

Could this be real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Chloe-sprin...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Thank you in advance!


----------



## sariejack

Hi--can anyone authenticate this DVF wrap?

I have been desperately wanting an all-black one like this--

Thanks,
Sarah 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...97719&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Bidding


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9039&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
Is this okay? Thanks!

And does anyone know where I can buy authentic Chrome Hearts sunglasses online? Thank you!!


----------



## brigitte0810

sariejack said:


> Hi--can anyone authenticate this DVF wrap?
> 
> I have been desperately wanting an all-black one like this--
> 
> Thanks,
> Sarah
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170234897719&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DBidding


Looks good to me!


----------



## flutterby

Does anyone know if this Primp seller is authentic?? or can recommend any authentic Primp sellers on e-bay?

http://stores.ebay.com/designeroverstocks1


----------



## sunburst541

flutterby said:


> Does anyone know if this Primp seller is authentic?? or can recommend any authentic Primp sellers on e-bay?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/designeroverstocks1


 
She sells authentic Primp and she is super nice!  Here are a couple more authentic Primp sellers (not sure if they have any Primp right now though):

Vipfashions 
Esavings247
Dailydenim


----------



## Rain12

Does anyone know if http://www.glassescentre.com sell authentic sunglasses?


----------



## tomato4

does 77panda on ebay sell real merch?

http://stores.ebay.com/77pandas-Store

thanks!


----------



## Nyria

Rain12 said:


> Does anyone know if http://www.glassescentre.com sell authentic sunglasses?


 
They have really good FB on ebay:
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/glassescenter_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

and their stuff looks pretty good.

Maybe get the page for their Prada glasses and get them check on the Prada forum here (or some other designer) so that you have a reference.


----------



## daisyduke947

daisyduke947 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9039&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> Is this okay? Thanks!
> 
> And does anyone know where I can buy authentic Chrome Hearts sunglasses online? Thank you!!



I have a couple more images that the seller sent me about this shirt. If anyone could look at them who has Tory Burch or knows what the original looked like in person, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## juneping

can you guys please help me w/ these Chloe dresses??
TIA!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320271036423
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270251419394
http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-CHLOE-wome...ryZ63861QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tomato4

tomato4 said:


> does 77panda on ebay sell real merch?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/77pandas-Store
> 
> thanks!


 anyone?


----------



## Evening

Anyone know if this Mackage leather jacket is authentic? Thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HOT-MACKAGE...ryZ63862QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## echo_23

loserxstar said:


> they were real


 
Thanks!  Sorry I didn't respond sooner.  I'm on vacation and just remembered the thread.  That makes me feel alot better.  When I get home, I'll see if there's any way to make the jeans shrink without hurting them.  If my tailor or dry cleaner has no suggestion, at least I can sell bring them to the consignment shop with a clear conscience that they are in fact authentic.


----------



## Nyria

tomato4 said:


> anyone?


 
Sorry I can't be of any help here - maybe take some of the listings of the chloe dresses to the chloe forum and see what those gals say


----------



## Nyria

echo_23 said:


> Thanks! Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I'm on vacation and just remembered the thread. That makes me feel alot better. When I get home, I'll see if there's any way to make the jeans shrink without hurting them. If my tailor or dry cleaner has no suggestion, at least I can sell bring them to the consignment shop with a clear conscience that they are in fact authentic.


 
Why don't you resell them on ebay?  
Before you do so though (or to consignment) why don't you post some pics of the tags etc. on here so there's more to go on than just the pockets =)


----------



## loserxstar

echo_23 said:


> Thanks! Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I'm on vacation and just remembered the thread. That makes me feel alot better. When I get home, I'll see if there's any way to make the jeans shrink without hurting them. If my tailor or dry cleaner has no suggestion, at least I can sell bring them to the consignment shop with a clear conscience that they are in fact authentic.


 

if they are only slightly too big, you can have them altered at your tailor.  usually doesn't cost too much--depends on what you do.  i had a pair of jeans hemmed w/ originals and taken in at the waist for $25.


----------



## Nyria

tomato4 said:


> does 77panda on ebay sell real merch?
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/77pandas-Store
> 
> thanks!


 

I think  *xlx vuitton xlx* sells MJ at Saks or something like that - maybe send a pm?


----------



## DamierAddict




----------



## luckyblonde3295

It doesn't look right to me....where did you get it?


----------



## Kawja

I can tell you that it's 100% not authentic, Juicy dont carry any of their items in plastic bags, and the J zipper tag is only found at zipper hoodies who actually has a J zipper, not dresses and whatever. Sorry :\


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Totally fake. There's no zipper on a Juicy dress - why in the world would the faker attach a "Protect your J" tag?? 

Also there is never a Juicy logo on the plastic bag. Actually, with upscale retailers, the plastic bag is usually plain - no logos whatsoever! 

You should post the seller's name so we know to stay away!


----------



## DamierAddict

i flipped out on the seller and im sending it back tomorrow for a full refund

beware of :


http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZ123sxsxjuicy


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Ohh You already purchased it? I am so sorry about that. Wow that seller is horrible..she can't spell right, has horrible grammar and doesn't even guarantee authenticity!!! 

for anyone that likes to buy Juicy on ebay....
The Authenticating Juicy Couture Ebay Guide by Bells and Babies is AMAZING..you will never be fooled again!
http://stores.ebay.com/Bells-and-Babies/How-to-spot-fake-Juicy-Couture.html


----------



## juneping

sorry...i'll start a new thread...i want some answer tonight.


----------



## Biondina1003

Fake for sure!


----------



## Adore

Are these bebe crops authentic??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320269765910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011

I was pretty sure but now I'm not... I never paid much attention to that b style on the backs of their jeans and I'm wondering if they are supposed to be mirrored or if it's okay that they're both going the same way.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Also the price would be my first red flag 
i can't believe there are fakes of everything!! so annoying!


----------



## Veelyn

OMG she is selling many fakes Juicy dresses!


----------



## dkstout

is this dress authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/358-Marc-by-Mar...63861QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## buttercup08

Kawja said:


> I can tell you that it's 100% not authentic, Juicy dont carry any of their items in plastic bags, and the J zipper tag is only found at zipper hoodies who actually has a J zipper, not dresses and whatever. Sorry :\



 I have no idea about Juicy but I was thinking "why would they put a tag for a hoodie on a DRESS?" LOL


----------



## daisyduke947

Is this Tory Burch tunic alright? THANK YOU!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tory-Burch-Tuni...ryZ63868QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## betl

Is this an authentic Chanel dress?

http://i12.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/ff/79/eeb8_1.JPG
http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/ff/79/c9be_1.JPG
http://i7.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/ff/79/b439_1.JPG
http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/ff/79/dcae_1.JPG
http://i14.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/ff/7a/11d9_1.JPG

Seller says it's from the 80's.


----------



## shoppergrl

Oooh, I'm so happy this thread exists!! 

Could someone please authenticate this jacket? http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-LEAT...285188456QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120285188456

TIA!!


----------



## Nyria

betl said:


> Is this an authentic Chanel dress?
> 
> http://i12.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/ff/79/eeb8_1.JPG
> http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/ff/79/c9be_1.JPG
> http://i7.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/ff/79/b439_1.JPG
> http://i19.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/ff/79/dcae_1.JPG
> http://i14.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/ff/7a/11d9_1.JPG
> 
> Seller says it's from the 80's.


 
I would take these pics over to the Chanel board here - put them on the 'Authenticate this' board and hopefully the Chanel experts there can help =)


----------



## Nyria

shoppergrl said:


> Oooh, I'm so happy this thread exists!!
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this jacket? http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-LEATHER-JACKET-JESSE-SIZE-L_W0QQitemZ120285188456QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120285188456
> 
> TIA!!


 

I think others have asked about this seller and we never seemed to get the right answer.  
I also remember reading somwhere about how there were lots of Fake Mike and Chris Jackets out there - but I can't remember where that was - maybe do some searching on this board and the net for 'fake Mike and Chris'.
Seller has sold some sketchy looking True Religion jeans in the past.  
Sorry I can't be more help =(


----------



## shoppergrl

Nyria said:


> I think others have asked about this seller and we never seemed to get the right answer.
> I also remember reading somwhere about how there were lots of Fake Mike and Chris Jackets out there - but I can't remember where that was - maybe do some searching on this board and the net for 'fake Mike and Chris'.
> Seller has sold some sketchy looking True Religion jeans in the past.
> Sorry I can't be more help =(



No - you were very helpful! Thanks for responding! 

I saw the thread talking about all the fake Jesse jackets out there... looks like the seller used the same stock photos as everyone else.  So I'll stay away from this one...


----------



## Nyria

shoppergrl said:


> No - you were very helpful! Thanks for responding!
> 
> I saw the thread talking about all the fake Jesse jackets out there... looks like the seller used the same stock photos as everyone else.  So I'll stay away from this one...


 
Better safe than sorry =)


----------



## shoppergrl

Nyria said:


> Better safe than sorry =)



Yep!  I'm going to try to get one at Saks. Then I know it's authentic, and that it fits!


----------



## DamierAddict

These are pretty good deals i just wanted to double check that they are authentic:



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350081871031&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=022

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-218-J-Brand...hash=item350081957895&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318

http://cgi.ebay.com/220-NWT-RICH-SK...hash=item350081873554&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


----------



## LVLV

Isthis site http://www.brandalley.co.uk/Identification authentic???


----------



## echo_23

Sorry for the long post, but I could really use some Juicy education.  I've researched and researched but everything I see has exceptions for older sweats without detailing how to tell if yours are exceptions.  Please help me!

I just bought a bunch of Juicy sweats from a reputable seller who said they were all purchased at a local boutique.  I'm pretty sure some are authentic based on research, but have my doubts about others.  

Two sets I'm questioning are the velour sweat sets (beige and dark green/blue) that have the rear snap pockets on the pants. On the first two jacket/pants set, the inside tags are the right color for the size and are sewn with the right color string that matches the garmet, but the zippers don't say YKK on them.  

I know some of the older ones haven't always said YKK, but is this style old enough? They say P & G not G& P and have TM on the tag, which hints at an older style.

The beige jacket is style: 20003 and has two tags under the care tag.  One says 28 and one says M.  The back of the zipper has no writing on it but the zipper base reads 3R.

The beige pants are also style: 20003 with two tags under the care tag 34 and M.  Both the jacket and pants have the same care tag with the same CA#, RN# style# and cut#. 

The same exact thing goes for a pair of deep green/blue sweats.  They are the same size and style and have the exact same numbers on the care tag as the beige set.

Another pair of black snap pocket pants in sz. large has the right color tag but it's sewn in with thread the same color as the tag and there is no size tag under the care tag.  The care tag is the same as the other ones except it has a style of 2332 and cut of 610868 and reads LARGE. Unless these are significantly older than the others in the previous sets, I'm thinking these are fake.

The final one I have concerns about is a black skull set (the one with the thermal lining in the jacket and the skulls on the back of the zip-open hood and back of the pants).  The tag in the jacket looks correct but the care tag reads Small (blacked out) instead of medium.  The zipper has 4 and TJ on it instead of YKK.  The pants have the same problem as well as the banner on the main tag where it reads JUICY COUTURE being off-colored.

As far as quality goes, they all seem on-par.  I'm hoping there's some explanation for the inconsistencies instead of winding up with some authentic items and some fakes.  I can post pics later if needed, but I wasn't sure if anyone might know off-hand if they are definitely fake or if there's any hope of them being real.  Many thanks!


----------



## Nyria

Hi Echo - through all your research your probably know this but...  the only 2 things I can tell you are to make sure the puppies on the logo are even and that the gold tag they come with is a 'dull' gold and not shiny.  I bought a pair of fakes once and those are the things that stuck out in my mind =)


----------



## echo_23

Nyria said:


> Hi Echo - through all your research your probably know this but... the only 2 things I can tell you are to make sure the puppies on the logo are even and that the gold tag they come with is a 'dull' gold and not shiny. I bought a pair of fakes once and those are the things that stuck out in my mind =)


 
Thanks Nyria,  only one is new with tags and the tag is matte but with a sheen to it.  I'm going to take pics of all the interior tags tomorrow and hopefully someone will be able to tell from that so I can contact the seller.  Hopefully there are just variations and they are all really authentic (fingers crossed!!!!).


----------



## DamierAddict

anyone?


----------



## laureenthemean

I think you should post these in authenticforum.com.  I do think the R&S are authentic, though.  The label isn't super popular, and the details look like mine.


----------



## echo_23

Here are the tags and zipper pics from the skull hoodie- it is thick black cottom lined with waffle-like thermal shirt material.  I am fairly certain this one is fake because the size on the tag and the care tag don't match up.  Unless there were multiple styles of this jacket made, mine doesn't look like the one on Nordstrom's.  It doesn't have metal pieces on the drawstring pulls and the print on the hoodie is grey not white.  I'm hopeful this was an earlier model and maybe a factory reject, but am not holding my breath!


----------



## echo_23

Here are the matching pants.  The tags also don't match up in terms of stated size.  The logo on the butt also looks smaller than the ones I've seen on current models.  I can take pics of the items if needed, but thought the most insight would come from the tags.  Please let me know if that's not the case.


----------



## echo_23

Here is the dark blue velour hoodie which I have my doubts about because the zipper doesn't say YKK. It is supposed to be an older model though based on the TM on the tag.


----------



## echo_23

Here are the tags on the matching dark blue velour pants with the snap cargo pockets on the back.


----------



## echo_23

Here are the tags on the beige velour hoodie.  It's the same exact hoodie as above but in a different color.


----------



## echo_23

And the tags on the beige velour snap pants...


----------



## echo_23

Lastly, the tag on the black snap pants that strike me as off because the stitching matches the tag and not the black pants....again, I read this is the case with older pants, but I'm not sure if that applies to these.  This is the last thing I'm going to post for a while.  I think the other three items are authentic, so I will wait to hear back.  If these are authentic, I won't bother wasting space with the newer items because I'm fairly certain they are authentic.  If these are all fake, then I'm going to have my doubts with the seller and post the other ones to see if they are ALL fake .  Many many thanks again.


----------



## Nyria

Those dogs don't look good.  Have you seen this guide?
http://stores.ebay.com/Bells-and-Babies/How-to-spot-fake-Juicy-Couture.html


----------



## DamierAddict

thanx laureen .. ill try doing that!


----------



## echo_23

Nyria said:


> Those dogs don't look good. Have you seen this guide?
> http://stores.ebay.com/Bells-and-Babies/How-to-spot-fake-Juicy-Couture.html


 
Eeks, that's not good.  I did see that guide, but I can't even figure out why the top medium tag is authentic and the bottom medium tag isn't.  What exactly doesn't look good about the dogs?

Anyone else have an opinion?  I want to be as sure as possible before confronting the seller (especially since I really want all these juicy sweats and don't want to return them if they're legit).  Thanks so much!


----------



## Nyria

One dog is way bigger than the other and their faces look really squishy - but that doesn't always mean anything


----------



## luckyblonde3295

echo_23 said:


> Here are the matching pants. The tags also don't match up in terms of stated size. The logo on the butt also looks smaller than the ones I've seen on current models. I can take pics of the items if needed, but thought the most insight would come from the tags. Please let me know if that's not the case.


 
These pants look to be fake.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ Actually, they all look to be fake.


----------



## Evening

Is this real?  The price seems too good to be true but I suck at authenticating things.  I was trying to compare them to pics on revolve and the back pockets look off but I'm not sure.. inseam seems weird too, unless they're petites and she didn't mention that or they were hemmed.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Paige-Premium-D...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## elizaperkowska

ANYONE-what do u think about those dresses

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200240876970

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:AAQ:US:1123

i know its not a bag-but maybe anyone could help me;o)


----------



## Nyria

elizaperkowska said:


> ANYONE-what do u think about those dresses
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200240876970
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> i know its not a bag-but maybe anyone could help me;o)


 

Po these on the Marc Jacobs Thread - it's OK if it;s not a bag - the MJ lovers there can help =) 
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-17675-1948.html


----------



## squeak

hello, i was just wondering if anyone had bought from this site or can tell me if this tracksuit is real

http://www.betterncheaper.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=JCT-ROYBLK&CartID=1

thank you very much


----------



## Nyria

squeak said:


> hello, i was just wondering if anyone had bought from this site or can tell me if this tracksuit is real
> 
> http://www.betterncheaper.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=JCT-ROYBLK&CartID=1
> 
> thank you very much


 

I doubt this is real - they also have 'louis vuitton' on there that is super fake!
Also the TRUE RELIGION JEANS are fake !


----------



## Adore

Are these 7's authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-FOR-ALL-MANKI...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is there anything I should look for in particular to help identify a fake pair? I don't own any of these jeans yet.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^There aren't really enough pictures to tell, but they don't look right to me...I'm not really an expert, but they look different from my crystal A-pocket shorts.


----------



## Nyria

Adore said:


> Are these 7's authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/7-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-STUDDED-A-POCKET-FLARES-SZ-26-LN_W0QQitemZ220266222645QQihZ012QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Is there anything I should look for in particular to help identify a fake pair? I don't own any of these jeans yet.


 
I just noticed that the studs on the pockets don't line up properly - I would think they would on an actual pair.
I've posted them on another site that focuses on Jeans.  I'll let you know what they say 
I don't want to post the site here because we are not supposed to discuss other forums on TPF.

Found out   They're Fake - sorry =(


----------



## shad

can someone please authenticate this 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330259279397


----------



## Adore

Nyria said:


> Found out   They're Fake - sorry =(



Ahh, thank you! I started to feel uneasy about those, I'm glad I passed them up in the end.

hmmm I wanted to ask in here since a good handful of you guys know Juciy Couture items.
I just bought this hoodie off eBay. I want to be sure it's authentic... I do think it is to be honest, I found a lot of guides on it and it seemed right and I went with it, but it's my very first Juicy Couture item.

Thanks!!


----------



## LouieLover56

squeak said:


> hello, i was just wondering if anyone had bought from this site or can tell me if this tracksuit is real
> 
> http://www.betterncheaper.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=JCT-ROYBLK&CartID=1
> 
> thank you very much



Stay Away from terry-cloth tracksuits with JUICY on the bottom...

Come now ladies. There are much more attractive jumpsuits that don't say JUICY on the butt.


----------



## Nyria

shad said:


> can someone please authenticate this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330259279397


 

Post it here they can help you =) 
http://forum.purseblog.com/prada-and-miu-miu/authenticate-this-prada-or-miu-miu-30849-965.html


----------



## tflamme

Could someone please take a look at this Burberry Scarf? Do it look real? TIA http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3897&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## oscarcat729

What about this DvF dress? It's gorgeous and cheap:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-70s-BLU...ryZ48870QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## am2022

still need to get my first R and R
Please authenticate this one.

TIA

item number  220268575124


----------



## am2022

another R and R

thanks

item number
 330260284497

sorry my computer at work doesn't show the exact link on the web page so i can cut and paste...

hope the item number will do for now.

thanks.


----------



## loserxstar

amacasa said:


> still need to get my first R and R
> Please authenticate this one.
> 
> TIA
> 
> item number 220268575124


 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...220268575124&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

REAL, great price.  but hemmed kinda short.


----------



## loserxstar

amacasa said:


> another R and R
> 
> thanks
> 
> item number
> 330260284497
> 
> sorry my computer at work doesn't show the exact link on the web page so i can cut and paste...
> 
> hope the item number will do for now.
> 
> thanks.


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...330260284497&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

FAKE


----------



## am2022

Thanks, loxerstar, you are the denim queen..
 I remember seeing your collection and they are TDF.
 How about these ones?

1.  300249617464

2. 250281261809

3.   110279656097

4.  
300248868785

Thanks.


loserxstar said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330260284497&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D330260284497%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1
> 
> FAKE


----------



## loserxstar

1. my work blocked the pic from showing up, but denimlovers is a legit seller so you should be safe   also i've yet to see fakes of moloko crowns.
2.  real
3.  real
4.  i am not sure whether or not these are real--i'm leaning towards real but i'm not 100% sure.  this is a super old style (like circa 2002), and have been heavily faked.  anyway in my personal opinion, they are not worth the $31 they are at now, so if it was me, i would pass on the bidding.





amacasa said:


> Thanks, loxerstar, you are the denim queen..
> I remember seeing your collection and they are TDF.
> How about these ones?
> 
> 1. 300249617464
> 
> 2. 250281261809
> 
> 3. 110279656097
> 
> 4.
> 300248868785
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## am2022

How about these ones???

TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-Seven-CRYSTAL...18&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&timeout=1218819607496

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-R-R-Republ...m?hash=item290252612845&_trksid=p3286.c0.m234

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Republic-K...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218819749216


----------



## am2022

some more please

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCK-REPUBLIC-W...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218819999608

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCK-and-REPUBL...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218820105751

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Republic-K...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218820188364


----------



## am2022

some more please

http://cgi.ebay.com/two-pairs-Rock-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ROCK-REPUBL...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Rock-Republ...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ROCK-REPUBL...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## loserxstar

amacasa said:


> How about these ones???
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/7-Seven-CRYSTAL-for-all-Mankind-A-POCKET-Jeans-29-28-NR_W0QQitemZ290253071542QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290253071542&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&timeout=1218819607496
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-R-R-Republic-COSTELLO-and-Raw-Blue-Jeans-29-28_W0QQitemZ290252612845QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290252612845&_trksid=p3286.c0.m234
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Republic-K...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218819749216


 
all real


----------



## loserxstar

amacasa said:


> some more please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCK-REPUBLIC-Womens-Kiedis-Bootcut-Jeans-Size-29-NWT_W0QQitemZ170249275494QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170249275494&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218819999608
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCK-and-REPUBLIC-womens-jeans-size-29-great-cond_W0QQitemZ120293827468QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120293827468&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218820105751
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Republic-K...18&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218820188364


 
fake, real, real


----------



## loserxstar

amacasa said:


> some more please
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/two-pairs-Rock-Republic-designer-jeans-size-28_W0QQitemZ250281923498QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250281923498&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ROCK-REPUBLIC-VICTORIA-BECKHAM-JEAN-28_W0QQitemZ360079631963QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360079631963&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Rock-Republic-Kiedis-jeans-Krypton-Blue-sz-28_W0QQitemZ330262004793QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330262004793&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ROCK-REPUBLIC-WOMEN-JEANS-KASANDRA-STRETCH-SZ-28_W0QQitemZ280256620701QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280256620701&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 

fake, real, real, fake.


----------



## Missrocks

Authenticate these Hudson's please. Tia~
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290248690358&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## loserxstar

Missrocks said:


> Authenticate these Hudson's please. Tia~
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290248690358&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


 
real


----------



## mcb100

is this authentic? I really really want it....but im not sure if its real or fake, and its a size Small and im a size Petite so I'd have to have it tailored. I can't find it anywhere else. Plz authenticate. http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Juicy...wItemQQimsxZ20080825?IMSfp=TL0808251258r38953


----------



## lithiumpearl

mcb100 said:


> is this authentic? I really really want it....but im not sure if its real or fake, and its a size Small and im a size Petite so I'd have to have it tailored. I can't find it anywhere else. Plz authenticate. http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Juicy-Couture-PRINCESS-PINK-Fur-Jacket-RARE-_W0QQitemZ120298166492QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20080825?IMSfp=TL0808251258r38953



Hmm, this is a really old style and I don't have it so I can't say for sure, but it looks good to me. You should ask for a close-up photo of the care tag (the one on the side of the seam).


----------



## Bitten

Hi ladies, could you lend me your expertise?  I'm interested in the following items:

Prada skirt:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PRADA-stretc...ryZ63864QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Prada dress:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130250651109

Thanks for your help!


----------



## orinoco

designer denim newbie here!!:shame: real or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-FOR-ALL-MANKI...6200754QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

TIA!!!


----------



## mattking2000

Can someone help me authenticate this denim?  it's a seven for all mankind

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-7seven-for-...ryZ11483QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## orinoco

bump?


----------



## mcb100

mcb100 said:


> is this authentic? I really really want it....but im not sure if its real or fake, and its a size Small and im a size Petite so I'd have to have it tailored. I can't find it anywhere else. Plz authenticate. http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Juicy-Couture-PRINCESS-PINK-Fur-Jacket-RARE-_W0QQitemZ120298166492QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20080825?IMSfp=TL0808251258r38953


 
It's actually a size Medium, but it's cropped, and it's a coat/jacket so it can be a little big I suppose. But anyways I won it and when it arrives I'll take pictures of the care tag. I really hope it's authentic, because if it's not it'll have been a waste of $$$, lol. but i trust the seller a little bit, i e-mailed her about the sizing and she seemed polite


----------



## loserxstar

orinoco said:


> designer denim newbie here!!:shame: real or fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/7-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-BLACK-STRAIGHT-LEG-JEANS-SZ-28-NEW_W0QQitemZ320276200754QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> TIA!!!


 

fake


----------



## loserxstar

mattking2000 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this denim? it's a seven for all mankind
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-7seven-for-all-mankind-mercer-standard-jeans-9-34_W0QQitemZ300255775743QQihZ020QQcategoryZ11483QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
real (men's)


----------



## bagpunk

hi, i am new to this subforum, normally in the shoe and bag section. i have just bought this MARNI jacket on ebay. i was told my another MARNI seller, who is reputable (mushroom_city) that this jacket might not be real! it never occur to me that anyone would want to fake MARNI. i am not sure why i was so trusting over this one, i have never dealt with this particular seller before. i guess these days anything is faked!

i have paid this seller via paypal...!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140265491258&_trksid=p2759.l1259

please ladies and gents, if you can help me with this one, i will truly be very grateful!


----------



## bagpunk

MODS: could you help me remove the name of the reputable seller i mentioned above? i don't want to get her into trouble. and did not think about it until now.


----------



## aki_sato

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-7-FOR-ALL-M...5:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#vi-content

This looks good but wants to double confirm 

Many thanks!


----------



## ifariarn

Hi, can anyone authenticate this juicy coat for me?  I really want it but just got burned on another juicy fleece from Ebay that was a total fake.  I'd appreciate any help.  She did send me the picture of the inside tag and it looks good. 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150293878294


----------



## shopalot

Can someone help with these M Missoni items

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:ca

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MISSONI-MULTI-CO...ryZ63866QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## loserxstar

aki_sato said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-7-FOR-ALL-MANKIND-Nakita-CRYSTAL-Straight-Jeans-25_W0QQitemZ250294072239QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250294072239&_trkparms=72%3A1163%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#vi-content
> 
> This looks good but wants to double confirm
> 
> Many thanks!


 
real--they run about .5 to 1 full size small


----------



## aki_sato

loserxstar said:


> real--they run about .5 to 1 full size small


 Thank you! 
and thank you for the note, I have two pairs in this wash already but never the Great China...so pretty familiar with the size


----------



## loserxstar

^ not all NAK run small.


----------



## bagpunk

anybody?



bagpunk said:


> hi, i am new to this subforum, normally in the shoe and bag section. i have just bought this MARNI jacket on ebay. i was told my another MARNI seller, who is reputable (mushroom_city) that this jacket might not be real! it never occur to me that anyone would want to fake MARNI. i am not sure why i was so trusting over this one, i have never dealt with this particular seller before. i guess these days anything is faked!
> 
> i have paid this seller via paypal...!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140265491258&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> please ladies and gents, if you can help me with this one, i will truly be very grateful!


----------



## bagwhore83

Hi everyone, 

Can someone authenticate this MJ dress for me? Not too sure as the seller's feedback is quite low but is selling quite a few designer labels  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Marc-by-Dita...ryZ55578QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## littlerock

Not sure if there is a better place for this but are these TOM FORD sunglasses authentic?

Is anyone familiar with this seller? 

Normally I stay away from sellers with so many of the same items up for sale but their feedback looks good.

Please help!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-TOM-FO...ryZ15736QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fairyztale

can some one authenticate this Rock republic jean thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260285885986


----------



## loserxstar

fairyztale said:


> can some one authenticate this Rock republic jean thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260285885986


 
real.


----------



## jackie100

Does anyone know if their stuff is authentic and legit? I can't find any feedback on them except on eBay where they sell, and they also have a site but their prices on the Nanette Lepore stuff seem a bit too low to be real to me? 

Does anyone know if they are legit? 
http://www.lunaticshopper.com/Shop/C...9009/SFV/32580

The pics look legit but what if the merchandise that is shipped isn't the same as in the picture? 
Has anyone ordered anything from them??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It looks like they're just selling past season stuff; I think it's authentic.


----------



## jackie100

laureenthemean said:


> ^^It looks like they're just selling past season stuff; I think it's authentic.



Ok, thanks... I know its past season stuff but I was a bit suspicious because I see the same Nanette blouses on sale at bluefly (which is already cheap) at $126 and on some other boutiques for $155... Thanks for your advice tho...


----------



## willtaylor

It's definitely authentic.  I bought a pair of jeans from them on eBay and they sent me a coupon to use on their website. Since then, I've just been buying on their website. I talked to the owner a while back and they buy close-outs from the manufacturers and boutiques. They also just started offering free shipping on everything and my stuff usually ships within an hour of ordering.

--Will


----------



## jackie100

willtaylor said:


> It's definitely authentic.  I bought a pair of jeans from them on eBay and they sent me a coupon to use on their website. Since then, I've just been buying on their website. I talked to the owner a while back and they buy close-outs from the manufacturers and boutiques. They also just started offering free shipping on everything and my stuff usually ships within an hour of ordering.
> 
> --Will



Thanks for sharing your experience, I will definitely buy from them in the future if they have stuff that I like...


----------



## xxmahal

I'm new to designer jeans... could someone please authenticate these for me:
TIA! 

COH Faye in Big Sur

Hudson Rogue in Divine

Hudson Bootcut in Vital

Hudson Bootcut in Pegasus


----------



## more_CHOOS

can someone authenticate this Herve Leger dress?  thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-White-Tank-Dress-So-Sexy-SIZE-XXS_W0QQitemZ320305352064QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320305352064&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Milana

Could someone please authenticate this Burberry skirt?  Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BURBERRY-Womens...63864QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## cfred

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-JESSE-HOODED-LEATHER-JACKET-BLACK-MEDIUM_W0QQitemZ360096797910QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item360096797910&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I am curious about this Mike and Chris jacket.  Does it look authentic?  I know there are a lot of fakes out there so how do we know what is real?  Are there telltale things to look for or ask for pictures of?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mcb100

Juicy-lovers, is this authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/Juicy-Couture-white-classic-63-tracksuit-set-xs-P-NWT_W0QQitemZ160290663133QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160290663133&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I really want a royal 63 tracksuit and this is the only one on Ebay in my size. (Petite or XS)


----------



## armanigirl

Hi everyone! I was looking for some shirts for my bf's and came acorss this website..They are in Italy and alot of their Christian Audigier shirts are such good prices..just wondering if this is authenthic..how would i know if it is or not?? 

Thank you for your time!

www.dolcefugo.com 

has anyone shopped here?


----------



## Bloomie08

Hi,

can someone help me authenticate these uggs.  I'm planning to buy my first pair, thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WOMEN-UGG-C...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-AUSTRALIA-W...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mcb100

can someone authenticate this versace cami/top? I know the starting bid is ridiculously low, but it looks kind of real to me. http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-White-Versace-Jean-Couture-tank-top_W0QQitemZ260300659483QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260300659483&_trkparms=72%3A1417%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## candypants1100

1st link- can't tell without seeing the back
2nd link- its a stock pic, so yes, those in the pic are real, but if those are the ones you are going to get, i don tknow.



Bloomie08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone help me authenticate these uggs.  I'm planning to buy my first pair, thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WOMEN-UGG-CLASSIC-SHORT-SHEEPSKIN-BOOTS-CHESTNUT-5_W0QQitemZ150303643754QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item150303643754&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/UGG-AUSTRALIA-WOMENS-CLASSIC-SHORT-CHESTNUT-5-NEW-NIB_W0QQitemZ110294597770QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110294597770&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## IntlSet

I have my doubts since my mantra is that if it's too good to be true, it's usually best to stay away....



http://www.outlets-online.net/


----------



## laureenthemean

It doesn't seem too good to be true to me--seems like a lot of pieces that were less popular and past season.  I checked a few items, though, and it's weird that they all only came in sizes 2, 4 and 6.


----------



## IntlSet

^^^^
Hmm. I have never, ever seen a $95 Philip Lim dress anywhere, no matter how many seasons old it is. Nor have I seen fur-collar Tuleh coats, especially ones with embroidery, for about $200.

I'm tempted just to try, though, because I'm a size 0-2 and finally, I found a place that has sale stuff my size! But yes, that does strike me as very fishy. Like they got a manufacturer to produce just smaller sizes instead of the random range you often find when unsold items go on sale at the end of the season. KWIM?

I guess I can always file a chargeback with American Express if it is fake. Their return policy absolutely sucks.


----------



## IntlSet

Nevermind, now I am convinced this website sells fakes.

This is *NOT* how this style of Marc by MJ dress should look. It won't let me copy the pic but here's the link.

http://www.outlets-online.net/Product.asp?id=15691&Aid=529&Nid=1


----------



## laureenthemean

I believe you, but there are also a lot of brands that I've never heard of.  I'm not crazy into fashion so I'm not sure, but I am thinking that the vast majority of people don't know what "Lafer" and "Tsumori Chisato" are.  I don't like the $25 restocking fee, though.  I don't think I personally would risk it.

ETA:  Oops, wrote this before I saw your most recent post.  Wow, kind of crazy; I would never think that so many designers would be faked.


----------



## DallasSocialite

Haha! They also spell it Marc "JAKOBS" instead of "JACOBS"


----------



## world wanderer

DallasSocialite said:


> Haha! They also spell it Marc "JAKOBS" instead of "JACOBS"


 


hahah! just a MINOR detail! i cant believe that they sell so many brands of fakes. and the prices are insae,  i think you can tell after about 5 seconds what theyre up to


----------



## melisande

^^ Yes, exactly the point I was going to make. And there are a few other spelling errors. Some definite fake Chloe on there, too.


----------



## lantana19

It's really sad that you have to be so wary of places. It almost makes shopping like a job........


----------



## sonya

And this fake Burberry print looks quite suspicious....

http://www.outlets-online.net/Product.asp?id=13543&Aid=639&Nid=1


----------



## sonya

And they misspelled Marni. Not only that, the clothing tag is fake.

http://www.outlets-online.net/Product.asp?id=14949&Aid=635&Nid=1


----------



## sonya

I found this review

http://www.scamclub.com/reports/OutletsOnlinenet-2559.html


----------



## MissHavok

mcb100 said:


> Juicy-lovers, is this authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/Juicy-Couture-white-classic-63-tracksuit-set-xs-P-NWT_W0QQitemZ160290663133QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160290663133&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> I really want a royal 63 tracksuit and this is the only one on Ebay in my size. (Petite or XS)


 
Thats highly faked and real ones are hard to come by.


----------



## L Org

Hi, I got a pair of versace jeans from them about three weeks ago, and I absolutely love them!

L.


----------



## mcb100

MissHavok said:


> Thats highly faked and real ones are hard to come by.


 
Thanks so much, I almost bought it. I feel kind of bad for the person that did buy it because someone did win it. And seventeen people bid on it. Sometimes i wish ebay would do more to clear away the fakes.


----------



## starlux

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120321096423&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002  Another Juicy question!  With the Windows Live cashback this would be a great deal but I'm wary!  TIA for the help!


----------



## maychai76

Hi ladies,is this real?Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Alexander-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## leopardlover!

Is this real??
http://cgi.ebay.com/Roberto-Cavalli...14&_trkparms=72:1417|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Thanks


----------



## Miss 2 A

Marc By Marc Jacob Pants.. authentic?  Does anyone know what is the name of this style and how much it usually goes for? 

What would be a reasonable offer? the seller is saying they were bought for 190 and I have no idea what to offer.


----------



## jtabc

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tulleeh-Fur-Lon...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 

What do you think of this? Looks real or good quality?


----------



## joindc

trying to figure out if this is real- won it on ebay after getting really excited after finding it but I'm having second thoughts about whether or not it's real and wondering if I should complete the transaction...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180302693285


----------



## chelsssea

joindc said:


> trying to figure out if this is real- won it on ebay after getting really excited after finding it but I'm having second thoughts about whether or not it's real and wondering if I should complete the transaction...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180302693285


 
can't say for sure because i don't know mike and chris so well, but i would guess it's real. the leather looks good and buttery like the real deal, and i don't see anything suspicious. i'd wait for a second opinion, but looks good to me.


----------



## gqbomber

Hello.

i recently bought a prada shirt from Loehmanns and i am not sure if it is authentic or not.. please help me authenticate this shirt. 

thanks
jt


----------



## mcb100

isn't the stuff Loehmanns sells always authentic? Sorry, I don't know if this shirt is authentic or not, but I always thought everything they sold was authentic.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Im thinking about buying these True Religions, but I need to know if they are authentic.


----------



## MissHavok

mcb100 said:


> isn't the stuff Loehmanns sells always authentic? Sorry, I don't know if this shirt is authentic or not, but I always thought everything they sold was authentic.


 
Sometimes fake things can get mixed in there.. Not alot, but it happens.


----------



## *bubs

hi are these real? the seller is selling several juicy (different styles)


----------



## *bubs

here are some more: TIA!! 


BTW, there are like 4-5 styles so i asked for a pic of the hoodie and pants and their zippers. thank you!


----------



## mcb100

they look ok but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## swinginstyle

I have two items here from Prada and Miu Miu that I'm trying to authenticate. Whereas there are lots of resources for authenticating purses, I can't find similar information for clothing. They sharing similar RN and CA registration numbers which link them to Prada in those respective databases. However, counterfeiters have been putting those same numbers on their items, so this isn't information isn't conclusive any more.

The zipper on this Prada also isn't anything special. I'm used to seeing Lampo on the purses, for example. It has a 47 stamped on the back with Prada Milano stamped on the front and back of the zipper pull. The Miu Miu below does not have any engraved hardware.

Prada sweater jacket:


----------



## swinginstyle

I appreciate the assistance. Here is the Miu Miu.


----------



## shoulderache

They both get my stamp of approval.  I've seen both fake Prada and Miumiu in person and that is not it.  Those look real to me.


----------



## bellapsyd

well known resaler sold me this PRIMP top...the tag and material is different than my others, but she SWEARS it is auth. Thought I would ask a second opinion in case the newer designs are made differently:


----------



## bellapsyd

A seller sold me these on ebay and SWORE she bought them straight from the store- never seen them so I figured I would ask before I do anything more!


----------



## bellapsyd




----------



## am2022

i just paid for this 2 hours ago.

now im scared its not the real thing.

please help!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350132089925&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## vhsethan

can anyone tell me if these True Religions are authentic?  I bought them yesterday at Plato's Closet for $50!  I really needed new black skinny jeans, but I am nervous.  The quality of pics sucks because I don't have my dig. camera, but MacBook.   Could anyone tell me what to look for?


----------



## mo.space

Please authenticate this miu miu dress:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150311897100

cheers :flower:


----------



## mo.space

ladies if you could authenticate this herve for me as well, it would be much appreciated!





















thanks soo much


----------



## armanigirl

Really? Awesome! Are they authentic and how long did it take to ship to you because they are from europe?? Also, are you located in the USA?

Thanks!!


----------



## pink.couture

Looks Authentic to me! I mean, look at the bottem how it has all the designer names. Also, it has the satisfaction button. It has a FAQ where it explains how they can sell for so cheap!

http://www.dolcefugo.com/faq

The site is nicely put together! Also they leave a way for you to contact them!

http://www.dolcefugo.com/contact_us

I wish you good luck!


----------



## armanigirl

^^Thank you for your input pink.couture!!  Too bad they don't have women clothing here!


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Anyone good with tory burch? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220323804324

Thanks!!


----------



## may3545

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-Black-Herve-Leger-Dress-SZ-M-Orig-1590_W0QQitemZ230311692554QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item230311692554&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

If anyone knows if it's authentic, please lemme know! Thanks!


----------



## lil_lisa

Don't know if this post is in the right place - I don't want just one particular item authenticated but wanted to know if any of these sellers are selling genuine Herve Leger bandage dresses?

First seller's ID is teresahilton 

http://search.stores.ebay.com/TERESA-HILTON_herve_W0QQfciZQ2d1QQfclZ4QQfsnZTERESAQ20HILTONQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ95295594QQsofpZ0

Second is kimsaprincess. Apparently the clothes are being sold by Kim Karadashian... is this for real?! I suppose a lot of people would take this as a confirmed sign of authenticity (just because they once beloged to a celeb) but I'm just double checking! Plus I had never heard of her before lol!  (she's basically unheard of in the UK... sorry Kim!)

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Kims-Closet-Clothing-Store_herve_W0QQfciZ15QQfclZ4QQfsnZKimsQ20ClosetQ20ClothingQ20StoreQQfsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQsaselZ66649521QQsofpZ0


----------



## rvca

Hi. I am trying to figure out if either of these ebayers are selling authentic L.A.M.B.

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-A-M-B-LAMB-GW...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-L-A-M-B-GWEN...ihZ012QQcategoryZ3064QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

The first seller seems to have larger all sizes available of older collections and therefore seem a little shady to me. Plus the tags look different from what I have seen.

Seller number two seems more legit but just wanted to get an opinion from the experts.

Thanks!


----------



## cfred

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-AND-CHRIS-DYLAN-BLACK-LEATHER-JACKET-HOODIE-LARGE_W0QQitemZ260330145326QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Outerwear?hash=item260330145326&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


Hey guys, I am wondering what you think of this Mike and Chris Dylan jacket.  I know the Jesse is widely faked but are the other styles?  I have contacted the seller, she seems nice and obviously says the jacket is authentic and bought at Shopbop.  She is willing to send more pics-- but other than close ups of the leather I don't know what else to ask for.  It is really hard to tell if something is genuine from pictures.  TIA!!


----------



## Lefty84

so did you get the clothes alright?


----------



## pukasonqo

hi,
i am after a skull scarf by alexander mcqueen asnd was wondering which of this is authentic and how can you tell??
cheers!
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...1952&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180315121234


----------



## luxlover

rvca said:


> Hi. I am trying to figure out if either of these ebayers are selling authentic L.A.M.B.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/L-A-M-B-LAMB-GW...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-L-A-M-B-GWEN...ihZ012QQcategoryZ3064QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The first seller seems to have larger all sizes available of older collections and therefore seem a little shady to me. Plus the tags look different from what I have seen.
> 
> Seller number two seems more legit but just wanted to get an opinion from the experts.
> 
> Thanks!



all of the Herve Leger dresses on Ebay right now are authentic from what I've seen. Some of them are older styles that has been around for awhile, but they are all authentic. 

The 2nd seller really is Kim Kardasian's people. Her family does a reality show in the US, and they own a boutique that sells clothing. Supposedly, since they only wear things once, they re-sell the clothes to donate a to charity.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Did a search, found nothing.

Anyone know if xscollection.com carries AUTH jeans?

http://www.xscollection.com/

TIA!


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Can someone help me with these 7FAM, please? I bought these probably 4+ years ago. I can't remember where I bought them but I remember they were online and not from my normal department stores. I just want to know if they're authentic. 

Pics are located here.

Thanks!


----------



## LammieLammmm

oho my first post. hi. = ) 
My best friend got me these pair of "R&R" from a different country and it was on sale. It fits really well but when I saw it I questioned if it was real or not. I know he wouldn't do me wrong but can someone please tell me if it's fake or not. 

http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn5021my7.jpg

http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn5022wd7.jpg


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LadyRacerTRD said:


> Can someone help me with these 7FAM, please? I bought these probably 4+ years ago. I can't remember where I bought them but I remember they were online and not from my normal department stores. I just want to know if they're authentic.
> 
> Pics are located here.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I compaired the tags to the ones i got @ off saks 2 years ago, they all seem to match up =)


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

LammieLammmm said:


> oho my first post. hi. = )
> My best friend got me these pair of "R&R" from a different country and it was on sale. It fits really well but when I saw it I questioned if it was real or not. I know he wouldn't do me wrong but can someone please tell me if it's fake or not.
> 
> http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn5021my7.jpg
> 
> http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn5022wd7.jpg



Those are 100% fake.. I'm sorry


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

PurseXaXholic said:


> I compaired the tags to the ones i got @ off saks 2 years ago, they all seem to match up =)



Thanks!!


----------



## whiteorleander

i have just bought this fendi fur jacket. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230315715088
is it authentic?
thank you


----------



## margaritaxmix

luxlover said:


> all of the Herve Leger dresses on Ebay right now are authentic from what I've seen. Some of them are older styles that has been around for awhile, but they are all authentic.
> 
> The 2nd seller really is Kim Kardasian's people. Her family does a reality show in the US, and they own a boutique that sells clothing. Supposedly, since they only wear things once, they re-sell the clothes to donate a to charity.



I think you meant to quote:



> Don't know if this post is in the right place - I don't want just one particular item authenticated but wanted to know if any of these sellers are selling genuine Herve Leger bandage dresses?
> 
> First seller's ID is teresahilton
> 
> http://search.stores.ebay.com/TERESA-HILTON_herve_W0QQfciZQ2d1QQfclZ4QQfsnZTERESAQ20HIL TONQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ95295594QQsofpZ0
> 
> Second is kimsaprincess. Apparently the clothes are being sold by Kim Karadashian... is this for real?! I suppose a lot of people would take this as a confirmed sign of authenticity (just because they once beloged to a celeb) but I'm just double checking! Plus I had never heard of her before lol!  (she's basically unheard of in the UK... sorry Kim!)
> 
> http://search.stores.ebay.com/Kims-Closet-Clothing-Store_herve_W0QQfciZ15QQfclZ4QQfsnZKimsQ20ClosetQ2 0ClothingQ20StoreQQfsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQsaselZ66649521Q QsofpZ0


----------



## villagegirl

http://www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk

Is this website legit? Has anyone ever shopped with it?


----------



## nessahhh

is this streets ahead roger belt authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Streets-Ahead-Ro...ryZ45214QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## gwendolen

^ No IMO, it doesn't even look the same...


----------



## aki_sato

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170293773541
Is this 7FAM any good?

TIA


----------



## plain jane doe

Mike and Chris Eames?
http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-Eames-Leather-Jacket-pale-grey-Sz-XS_W0QQitemZ260341080909QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ShippingPayment

TIA


----------



## queenp1n

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

I was wondering if this was authentic.  I`ve been looking for it, but never  saw it at any major retailers.  Emma watson wore it in an issue of flare, so they had to have made some.

thanks ladies.


----------



## whiteflorals

Hi everyone, I was looking at these Miu Miu shoes and would appreciate your kind advice on whether they are authentic. Past feedback of the seller had some comments about items being knockoffs, and have heard that some sellers do sell a mix of real and fake items. Thank you  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0584&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## sfgirl67

any thoughts on this dress? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Halo-Keyh...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## HalieB

I say the Miu Mius are real


----------



## loserxstar

aki_sato said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170293773541
> Is this 7FAM any good?
> 
> TIA


 

those are real


----------



## margaritaxmix

plain jane doe said:


> Mike and Chris Eames?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-Eames-Leather-Jacket-pale-grey-Sz-XS_W0QQitemZ260341080909QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ShippingPayment
> 
> TIA


 Look at the seller username "wholesale" Badddd sign and stock photos?


----------



## kamiisamazing

i hope someone can help me with this primp thermal. i've always loved the anchor pattern 
& found this one on ebay... 
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/kamiisamazing/primp2.jpg
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/kamiisamazing/primp1.jpg
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/kamiisamazing/primp.jpg

thanks!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

kamiisamazing said:


> i hope someone can help me with this primp thermal. i've always loved the anchor pattern
> & found this one on ebay...
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/kamiisamazing/primp2.jpg
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/kamiisamazing/primp1.jpg
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/kamiisamazing/primp.jpg
> 
> thanks!



That looks pretty authentic to me, but I'm not a Primp expert...


----------



## kamiisamazing

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> That looks pretty authentic to me, but I'm not a Primp expert...


thanks!


----------



## b*a*s*

Any thoughts as to whether this jacket is real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...06997&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Bidding

Thanks!


----------



## plain jane doe

margaritamix - thanks!! will avoid that one.


----------



## kamiisamazing

can someone take a look at the primp piggy thermal for me. i would appreciate it!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300288832513

thanks.


----------



## lem0n

is this miu miu dress authentic? I've been in love with this for a long time and finally found it. thank you so much ^^
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/8/5/8/5/2/webimg/215703763_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/8/5/8/5/2/webimg/215703751_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/8/5/8/5/2/webimg/215704219_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/8/5/8/5/2/webimg/215706023_o.jpg


----------



## couture diva

Not sure if it is authentic

http://www.edhardydiscount.com/


----------



## MsMae

Yes, I am wondering the same thing! If anyone can give me some input on this site I would appreciate it very much :0)


----------



## enigma*cr

Hi

I am not too sure of this TRUE RELIGION jeans....
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-JEANS-PA...ryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is this seller  or ?

TIA!


----------



## Sean

Hi i was wondering if these hudson jeans are authentic. I am not sure they even make fake hudsons, but i want to be careful. Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Mens-HUDSON-Relaxed-Fit-Signature-Flap-Pockets-32_W0QQitemZ150326936892QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_MC_Jeans?hash=item150326936892&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## ajj

a friend of mine is eyeing this mike & chris leather hoodie jacket on ebay.  i haven't seen this style before and was wondering if anyone could authenticate it.  many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Mike-Chris-...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ZoeyZoo

Does anyone know how to authenticate TSE cashmere?


----------



## cola262

Does anyone know if authenticdiscounters.com is legit? I am looking to buy some maui jim's. TIA!


----------



## poppyseed

Hi,
my first time posting on this forum
would you be able to help with this one please...I don't know much about gucci,but I love this scarf!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/vintage-GUCCI...14&_trkparms=72:1685|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Many thanks!


----------



## mx2000

Can anyone authenticate this VINCE lindsay lohan sweater for me? Many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250380095641


----------



## PurseXaXholic

couture diva said:


> Not sure if it is authentic
> 
> http://www.edhardydiscount.com/


 
I didn't even bother to let the page finish loading. Anything with discount, cheep, sale etc. in the website name is never good. The website looks cheep, and IMO, you can find Ed Hardy at marshalls for $10. Try there.


----------



## margaritaxmix

poppyseed said:


> Hi,
> my first time posting on this forum
> would you be able to help with this one please...I don't know much about gucci,but I love this scarf!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/vintage-GUCCI-wool-scarf-52-x-52-inches_W0QQitemZ360133567426QQcmdZViewItemQQptZVintage_Men_s_Women_s_Accessories?hash=item360133567426&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> Many thanks!


Try posting this in the Gucci forum, there will probably be more knowledgable responses there from the Gucci experts!


----------



## Kirasnts

*True Religion Jean* 
I bought these jeans and I think they are fake! Please help me

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250378876914


----------



## MsMae

I have these exact ones! They are very real! Same numbers and everything... Only thing is mine are Johnny and yours are Bobby...Maybe a dif style. But yours look identical to mine!

Hope I helped



enigma*cr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not too sure of this TRUE RELIGION jeans....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WOMENS-JEANS-PANTS-TRUE-RELIGION-BOBBY-NWT-NEW-27_W0QQitemZ160314288659QQihZ006QQcategoryZ11554QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Is this seller  or ?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## asdjkley

Xscollections does have authentic jeans


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am always suspicious of sites with crappy return policies:

_The 15% re-stocking fee applies to all orders placed on and after 2/3/09
All orders placed prior to this will be subject to the original 10% re-stocking fee. _

And I am suspicious of sites that send their orders from multiple locations:

_How long will it take for me to receive the items?
Most verified orders are processed in house and shipped in 1-2 business days from the order date (not including weekends or national holidays). Items may be shipped separately depending on their warehouse location. *Items shipped from separate locations will have independent tracking information* and customers will receive the tracking information for each package in separate email. All orders are shipped from an East Coast facility so you can calculate the time frame for receiving orders at approximately 4-10 business days from the order date depending on your ship to location._


----------



## lorihmatthews

asdjkley said:


> Xscollections does have authentic jeans



What did you buy and will you post pics please?


----------



## xxsidivaxx

hey, i'm new here so not sure if i'm posting in the right section...

can someone help me figure out if these are authentic?? thanks in advance!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone authenticate this tie? I'd like to know if it's authentic or not so I can get my money  back if it isn't.


----------



## bimmer23

hi i wanted to find out if these louboutin's are real? I will be in a wedding next month and these would be perfect to go with the dress lol

http://www.christianlouboutincom.co...9.html?zenid=35286b3503c0db2c54f8654b1ab12661

christianlouboutincom.com/images/CL0818P010-006.jpg
christianlouboutincom.com/images/CL0818P010-008.jpg


----------



## b00mbaka

bimmer, post that in the christian louboutin subforum here

Is this mcqueen skull scarf authentic: http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-SKULL-MCQUEEN-SCARF-BLACK-VIOLET-SKULLS_W0QQitemZ180339111423QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item180339111423&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## omgsweet

http://cgi.ebay.com/True-Religion-D...0QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWCQ5fJeansQQsalenotsupported

I have a bad feeling about these...


----------



## can008

Dear Ladies,
Is this jacket authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200310857190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
And, how does the sizing for it run? I am a XXS-XS in Herve Leger and usually a size 0 in US sizing. Would this fit me?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sean

Hi, I was wondering if these are authentic
thanks so much

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-for-all-mankind-Mens-Flynt-jeans-size-32-NWOT_W0QQitemZ330316554832QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_MC_Jeans?hash=item330316554832&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## gwendolen

^ The SFAM are authentic Sean.




omgsweet said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/True-Religion-Destroyed-Jeans-NWOT-Size-25_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a1205Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3911Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem160321931660QQitemZ160321931660QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWCQ5fJeansQQsalenotsupported
> 
> I have a bad feeling about these...



These look good but I can't really see the back pocket properly. I don't think they faked this style because it's pretty old.


----------



## omgsweet

Thank you Gwen!  How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160323176300&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## gwendolen

Those look fake but I'm not positive. The flap looks off but it might just be that the jeans are wrinkled.


----------



## Sean

Thanks gwendolen!


----------



## generica

Hi would anyone be kind enough to tell me if these Mike and Chris "Ralston: jackets are authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Mike-Chris-...|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Mike-Chris-...|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting


----------



## kbnkch

What do you think about these TR jeans?  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280328340895
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290307197688
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160326134892


----------



## cjones99

Hello Everyone!

Could some1 authenticate! Also the seller is saying the sizing is a XS, however the tag says "L" and it looks big...or is this just me?

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/JUICY-COUTURE-VE...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## cjones99

Sorry ladies and gents, 
one more! These jeannnnsssss....

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150335997704


----------



## slimcouture

Can someone please authenticate?? Also what # is this dress?? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Herve-Leger...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1308


----------



## weiwei

Who used to buy glasses from this website? Is it *Authenticity Guarantee*? Thanks.


----------



## loopymoi

Can some one please authenticate these http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCK-REPUBLIC-G...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## klng

Stylebug.com sells some really cute dresses at large discounts, but I feel wary about their authenticity because it has a store/warehouse in Delaware that is open by appointment only.  That seems shady to me.  Has anyone bought anything from the website or the stylebug.com seller on eBay?  Does it sell authentic items?  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## *qp*

klng said:


> Stylebug.com sells some really cute dresses at large discounts, but I feel wary about their authenticity because it has a store/warehouse in Delaware that is open by appointment only. That seems shady to me. Has anyone bought anything from the website or the stylebug.com seller on eBay? Does it sell authentic items? Thanks, ladies!


 

I bought many dresses from the store in the past 5 years. Got what I want extremely happy with all my purchases always authentic, the staffs are professional and very helpful, great price you can always make best offer, well packed, if you dont pull out their store tag they offer return(never done it tho). My latest purchase is Giambattista Valli dress I found the same dress on yoox.com this month for $1770 even after discount, I won it from stylebug.com with my $220 best offer in perfect condition !!!


----------



## klng

Thanks, qp!


----------



## samsammimilili

OMG... I just came acrossed the site and was wondering about the exact question.  Pls help!!


----------



## mcb100

Juicy lovers, please authenticate this for me. I'm seriously thinking about bidding just because I need a new tracksuit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270368459113


----------



## luckyblonde3295

mcb100 said:


> Juicy lovers, please authenticate this for me. I'm seriously thinking about bidding just because I need a new tracksuit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270368459113


 
Fake...I couldn't tell by the pictures she put in this listing, so I went to her other juicy track suits for sale and there are some other very blatant fakes she is selling.


----------



## mccm

Is this Armani Exchange t-shirt authentic?

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/1494/70386168.jpg

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/4079/1buriteri7.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/199/39658793.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/9884/86736512.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8537/550994322.jpg

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/1193/5509943221.jpg

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/4080/dsc004271.jpg

http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00426c.jpg


----------



## Toni_

Would love any input on the authenticity of these Sass & Bide "black rats" leggings! Thank you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Toni they look like they've been worn VERY hard.  (Rats are fragile)

Unless these ones are a bootleg/straight leg style that I don't know about, S&B rats are designed to be super skinny ankle grippers and that's how they come from the store.  They're probably authentic but I can't see labelling well enough.


----------



## Toni_

Straight-Laced said:


> Toni they look like they've been worn VERY hard. (Rats are fragile)
> 
> Unless these ones are a bootleg/straight leg style that I don't know about, S&B rats are designed to be super skinny ankle grippers and that's how they come from the store. They're probably authentic but I can't see labelling well enough.


 
Oh!
First of all, thanks for both replies! Very helpful of you!
So these look authentic but all worn out? I've not seen these leggings in real life (don't know any store here that carries them), so I'm not sure how they're supposed to look new. It's a shame, I was all set on getting them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sorry to disappoint but I think you can find better.  They look like they've been worn over the top of boots to me - all bagged out at the ankle.  New rats are ruffled down the sides like your images but as skinny as tights.


----------



## m1nime

I have the Black Rats. And these ones, may be authentic - but they are horrid!! So stretched! I would definetly pass on them, they are just in such bad shape.


----------



## Toni_

Straight-Laced said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I think you can find better. They look like they've been worn over the top of boots to me - all bagged out at the ankle. New rats are ruffled down the sides like your images but as skinny as tights.


 
You're right, I wasn't paying attention to the ankles! They do look really bad. I found different ebay pics of a pair and they looked a lot better, so I could compare too. No no, thanks for helping out! I'd rather pay more/full price for a good pair, I don't want them in a bad condition.



m1nime said:


> I have the Black Rats. And these ones, may be authentic - but they are horrid!! So stretched! I would definetly pass on them, they are just in such bad shape.


 
Thanks! Yes, I've had some replies concerning these and they seem to be authentic but crappy  I'm passing on them. I'll keep looking!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Not sure if this is the right place to post this   Is this scarf authentic..the price seems too good to be true, but I thought I'd give it a try:
http://cgi.ebay.ca/BLACK-GREEN-ALEXANDER-MCQUEEN-SILK-CHIFFON-SCARF-BN_W0QQitemZ170326240645QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Accessories?hash=item170326240645&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

TIA!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^
Princess Cayenne I wouldn't go near that  
1. the price is absurd
2. if it's new with tags, where are the pics of the tags? and how about some good pics of the scarf?
3. seller's negative feedback...
etc.,


----------



## PrincessCayenne

^Thank you! I figured as much  Just needed to hear it from someone else


----------



## floralaura

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-B...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Hi, can anyone tell me anything about this jacket? Thanks..x


----------



## iimewii

Hi,

Is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230340862047&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123












Thanks!


----------



## missbanff

Hi everyone,

I bought some TR's off of citizenblues.com....I noticed that they're 100% cotton (no spandex), they're the Bobby Big T. Sorry I don't have pics right now but I was wondering, if this an older style since there is no spandex? Should I be worried?


----------



## missbanff

http://cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=%22citizenblues+com%22&d=75976899634065&mkt=en-US&setlang=en-US&w=5a00208e,63bc97e0

here's a link to my above inquiry^^


----------



## i_heart_purses

Hi... I hope I am posting this in the right place. The site is still a little new to me. Can anyone authenticate either of these jeans? They have very differant tags but I do not know which, if either are real. Everything seems to be spelled correctly and the denim seems to be very good quality. Stitching also looks nice and clean. Thanks!

EH Tiger Men's Jeans:














EH Love Kills Slowly Men's Jeans:


----------



## rx7girliegirl

Hi, I won this YVES ST. LAURENT dress on ebay but then went back to the listing and saw that the inside tag is missing.  I haven't paid yet.  Was wondering if someone could help me authenticate.  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=320339109643


----------



## letsgo

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260417525426

Can you ladies please kindly authenticate? TIA!


----------



## mcb100

help? can anybody please tell me if the items this seller is selling are authentic or not? I just bid on three of them, and I'm winning, but then I read some horrible feedback that the stuff the people received was fake. And now I'm kind of uneasy but I guess there isn't anything I can do because I already bid on the items? You can't say "I don't want to go through with the transaction because your feedback is making me uneasy, and I do not want to receive fakes like others have from you." Help!
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/newsjunkie80_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## dusty paws

anyone good with mcqueen?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-Black...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## robertsn6534

hi girls has anyone bought from Claire Incorruptible? She sells on eBay under the same name and they're pretty much all vintage pieces but wasn't sure if they were authentic or not..tia!


----------



## lover_girl89

thanksss


----------



## lover_girl89




----------



## lover_girl89

I bought them used, so Im not sure.


----------



## ci7h2ino4

im no expert as i only own one pair... but those look good to me.


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!


Is this dress real?




TIA!


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120431214065


----------



## lvly808

They look fake to me.


----------



## lover_girl89

lvly808 said:


> They look fake to me.


why?


----------



## luckyblonde3295

something about the font on the tags looks off to me, i'll check my TR jeans tomorrow to compare and get back to you


----------



## callire

Oh.. it's been foreeever since I've done an auth... Can you get picks of the back pockets? That should help.


----------



## PurseAddict79

Sorry, I think they're fake. The shape of the flap on the back pocket is off...


----------



## indypup

Those are fake.

Tag is wrong and the horseshoe is shaped incorrectly.

Next time, I think the appropriate place to post this would be in the Authenticate this Apparel thread stickied at the top of the section.


----------



## RaspberryJam

http://cgi.ebay.com/Flattering-Chan...sh=item3c9058cce7&amp;_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Authentic? I've never seen this type of button on Chanel clothing before.


----------



## joeuk77

Hi! Girls 
I want to buy this juicy gloves and many items with this seller on ebay but I don't know this seller is reputable or not? Please help me authenticate this....

1. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120432620548

2. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260382791555

3. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-New-JUIC...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:5|294:30

Thank you so much


----------



## secret_shopper

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-ALEXA...3.l1177&_trkparms=240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Does any of you ladies know it this scarf is authentic?


----------



## roomommy

Anyone have any opinions on this seller, starstylecool?  Has a lot of cute MbMJ from time to time.  Do you think the items are authentic?
Ships from NZ or China.  I bought one MbMJ dress that seems OK to me, but I don't know much about MbMJ clothing.
Thanks!

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...d=starstylecool&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true


----------



## M.Czarina

Hi Ladies!
Please I need your help!!
I want this Alexander Wang motorcycle jacket, but I´m afraid to purchase it.
Does anyone know if is authentic?
Thanks in advance
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-ALEXANDER-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## pro_shopper

Hi Everyone,

Can you please help me authenticate this Herve Leger Gold Foil Dress!

TIA


----------



## Miss 2 A

I didn't get any replies in the other forum, maybe it was for purses.  Anyway I'd like to know about these Dior sunglasses if anyone can enlighten me, thanks.


----------



## pro_shopper

Last pic...

thanks so much!


----------



## countrygirltu

These gloves were inside a Gucci box ... does anyone know what brand they are ? they have no label ,it is missing  or fell off over time.  there is a tag inside with a #751 They have a Gold " V" on each glove. I have no idea what the V stands for . Are they anything I should keep .


----------



## moonwalk

Hi,
I am looking for a forum where Dior clothes can be checked. There is one at ebay and I am thinking of bidding on it, but I am not sure whether it is authentic.
Could anyone help me?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260438823191&viewitem=&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching&salenotsupported


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Hi everyone! I need some answers! Can anyone tell the authenticity of these True Religion Mickey Big T jeans just by the back pocket detailing?? They look odd to me, but maybe it's just a different styling? The whole pocket looks funny, but it's always a good idea to get a second opinion. Thanks in advance!!








oh, and here's a picture of the jeans from the true religion website... 
http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.co...90454932_b.jpg


----------



## indypup

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Hi everyone! I need some answers! Can anyone tell the authenticity of these True Religion Mickey Big T jeans just by the back pocket detailing?? They look odd to me, but maybe it's just a different styling? The whole pocket looks funny, but it's always a good idea to get a second opinion. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and here's a picture of the jeans from the true religion website...
> http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.co...90454932_b.jpg


These are real.  Mickeys used to throw me for a loop because of those pockets.


----------



## chrunchy

Hi,
are these Ray Ban Sungalsses authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=SI%2BUCI&otn=4

Thanks


----------



## twdavis

Hi All! 
I have read all over PF that designerimports sell fake bags. My question is, what about Ed Hardy apparel? Or ANY of it for that matter. Is EVERYTHING on this site FAKE?????
TIA!!!!!


----------



## honeybunch

I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place...I would just like to know what you guys think.  I want to buy something from this site as I have been looking high and low for a particular item and this is the only one that stocks my size.

http://www.designerclothesdeals.com/modules/main/

I thought it looked a bit amateur and it is not easily searchable through google.  I found it by mistake and then it was hard to find it again.  What does everyone think?
TIA


----------



## honeybunch

Anybody?  Please...


----------



## Kami lala

ooh, I don't know.. I have no reason to think it isn't genuine... looks legit to me. Maybe it's just new to the web and trying to look like Intuition. Could be that they don't have a lot of money to be spending on a better web designer yet.


----------



## honeybunch

^^Thanks for your response.  You could be right.  I don't know what to think.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

twdavis said:


> Hi All!
> I have read all over PF that designerimports sell fake bags. My question is, what about Ed Hardy apparel? Or ANY of it for that matter. Is EVERYTHING on this site FAKE?????
> TIA!!!!!


 
Chances are that if they sell fake handbags, everything else is probably fake.


----------



## style seeker

The site is legit. I purchased a couple of Gypsy 05 Tie-Dye dresses from them and received it pretty quickly.


----------



## honeybunch

^^ That's great.  Thanks for that,  it's put my mind at rest because I'd already gone ahead anyway and purchased.


----------



## juicybrat

hey i was just wondering these pair of r&r kassandras are real. the seller says it's a sample size in 25 and the wash is called essential.

from observation, the wash looks pretty real. just not sure if there ever was a colour combination (white/red) on these Rs. also, what do u think about the back logo?


----------



## kweenovharts

I just dropped a size and I wanted to browse some new True Religions online to see what new styles are out. Mind you, I know this place in downtown LA that sells me 100% authentic True Religions for $100 (for those originally $190) and I saw some at Marshalls for a $100 also (originally $200+). Now, when I looked online a website came up and I was wondering if it's legitimate. Here's the link http://www.etruereligionjeans-shop.com
I just wanna know because if this website is good it would save me driving through traffic to downtown everytime I want a new pair of basic jeans, or going through a million racks at Marshall's


----------



## LinaFelina

kweenovharts said:


> I just dropped a size and I wanted to browse some new True Religions online to see what new styles are out. Mind you, I know this place in downtown LA that sells me 100% authentic True Religions for $100 (for those originally $190) and I saw some at Marshalls for a $100 also (originally $200+). Now, when I looked online a website came up and I was wondering if it's legitimate. Here's the link http://www.etruereligionjeans-shop.com
> I just wanna know because if this website is good it would save me driving through traffic to downtown everytime I want a new pair of basic jeans, or going through a million racks at Marshall's


 
I'm 99.9% sure they're fakes.  There was another site going under the url of truereligionjean-shop.com  and they were definitely fake.  I think that "company" just changed their url, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## LinaFelina

juicybrat said:


> hey i was just wondering these pair of r&r kassandras are real. the seller says it's a sample size in 25 and the wash is called essential.
> 
> from observation, the wash looks pretty real. just not sure if there ever was a colour combination (white/red) on these Rs. also, what do u think about the back logo?


 
Hi juicybrat,

I can find out for sure if I have your permission to repost the photos and this info?


----------



## indypup

Juicybrat, those R&R are definitely real.


----------



## juicybrat

thanks indypup!
and LinaFelina - you don't have to ask anyone else anymore =)


----------



## Elissabeta

*juicybrat *...R&R has this color combination , the R looks fine ...what I see an pictures is real , only R&R has this kinde of wash , no other brands  use this jeans.

*kweenovharts*...there is no way , any web cant use same pictures what the orginal TR site has , they even use same style to designe the site. I will stay away  from that .  There is no new style an sale anywhere  ...for me fakes!!! I dont now if you have Nordstrom Rack , but they carry a lot of TR ( 99$ ), try find the outlets in your area too . TR has some in all US. I ma big fun of TR ,  ( 20 pairs , most of them an sale ) , even NM , Saks or Bloomingdales marked down great too. Take a trip to downtown , for sure that save your money!


----------



## robertsn6534

hi ladies

just wondering if anyone has bought anything from ninchimpsky on ebay. They sell a lot of designer apparel but not sure if its authentic. I'm wanting in particular this dress by miu miu. 

tia!


----------



## Jenna51580

Can someone kindly help me?

AMAZING pair of 'Raquel' sunglasses by TOM FORD!!!
Item number:	330345609174
Seller nogginrocket
Link-http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330345609174


----------



## shaver

hello all, can you tell me if my versace coat is real or fake? it was given to me a while back.i've enclosed an image of it.


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=128114&id=565550070&saved#/photo.php?pid=3669134&id=565550070


----------



## shaver

I do apoligise if I have written duplicate posts on this but I have done this because this was still not answered.is it real or fake?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

shaver said:


> hello all, can you tell me if my versace coat is real or fake? it was given to me a while back.i've enclosed an image of it.
> 
> 
> Login | Facebook


 
page can't be displayed


----------



## sarahelizabeth

http://www.atomicmall.com/search.php?q=gucci+iman&x=0&y=0

http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Sonja-Triple-Buckle-Sandal/dp/B001KLHDA8


hope this helps..


----------



## sarahelizabeth

can008 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Is this jacket authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200310857190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> And, how does the sizing for it run? I am a XXS-XS in Herve Leger and usually a size 0 in US sizing. Would this fit me?
> Thank you in advance.





RE: GUCCI  SHOES
http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Sonja-Triple-Buckle-Sandal/dp/B001KLHDA8
http://www.atomicmall.com/search.php?q=gucci+iman&x=0&y=0

hope this helps...


----------



## joeuk77

Hi ! All I like these DIOR tops that is same seller and I am planning to bid on ebay.Could you please authenticate them ?  Thank you

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180388746543

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-TSHIRT_W0QQitemZ180388761216QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item2a00020e80&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-TSHIRT_W0QQitemZ180388757580QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item2a0002004c&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## shaver

sorry about the link not working here are some photographs of the said coat.not sure if it's a genuine versace or a fake.I do appoligise for the link not working by the way.


----------



## suzette_le_chat

I've been reading Purse Blog/lurking Purse Forum for years and I decided to finally join. (Just letting you know I'm not here out of the blue.)

Anyways, I found this Chloe dress on ebay and I'm wondering if it's too good to be true. It's a Buy it Now for $69 and the seller is from China which is where a lot of fakes originate. However, it is a power seller with 100% positive feedback. The pictures of the dress seem to match the runway photo and I don't recognize the dress so it may be a bit older (I believe the model is Vlada Roslyakova and her first Chloe show was in 2005, so it's not TOO old).


http://cgi.ebay.com/Chloe-women-whi...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50

I'm not familiar with the tags and I don't know what else to look for.

I really like this dress, so any help would be appreciated!


----------



## creditcardfire

For some reason I am not allowed to post in the authentication thread (perhaps I don't have enough posts yet?), but I would very much appreciate help authenticating these DSquared jeans: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220455859877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The seller has 100% positive FB but a lot of it is from low feedback buyers. I know there's a TON of fake DSquared on eBay but this person has enough detail in the photos that an expert should be able to authenticate.

I would appreciate any advice! Thanks!


----------



## creditcardfire

Even if you're not 100% sure I'd love some opinions on these...re: authenticty.


----------



## mooks

My instinct is telling me fake. They have a pair of DSquared trousers for sale that are definite fakes as the label is all wrong


----------



## creditcardfire

Thanks very much, Mooks. I saw they're other items but I have no idea about DSquared or how to authenticate. Thank you for replying, you just saved me some $!


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!

Are this dress real?

http://www.tradera.com/Hervé-Léger-...-LEGER-LOUBOUTIN-BALMAIN-auktion_96589231#pic


Shall I ask for more pix?

TIA!


----------



## button

Recently I bought an Alexander Wang dress online and want to make sure this is an authentic item. Is the tag as the same as yours? Many thanks.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Can anyone tell me about these JBrand pencil leg jeans?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-187-J-BRAND...eans?hash=item3a51a86e83&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

the seller is a power seller from North Carolina and those are the only JBrand 912's that he's selling..so no size runs. I'm hoping this is a good deal!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

another pair of JBrand pencils to be authenticated, please: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-J-Brand-Low...eans?hash=item3ca4b66c29&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks ladies


----------



## sincerelycrw

hey guys, im new and i know this is in the wring section but i don't know where to put it!

how can i edit my signature? ive loked everywhere! someone please help, sorry again for the placment of this..
thanks!


----------



## bramble007

can someone authenticate this jacket for me please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-JESS...3ef7776679&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_952wt_1055


----------



## mo.space

Hi! I just came across this seller and I can't believe his prices!!
Does anyone know if these Roberto Cavalli dresses are authentic? Thanks 

http://shop.ebay.com/donpedro1960/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## luvtami

suzette_le_chat said:


> I've been reading Purse Blog/lurking Purse Forum for years and I decided to finally join. (Just letting you know I'm not here out of the blue.)
> 
> Anyways, I found this Chloe dress on ebay and I'm wondering if it's too good to be true. It's a Buy it Now for $69 and the seller is from China which is where a lot of fakes originate. However, it is a power seller with 100% positive feedback. The pictures of the dress seem to match the runway photo and I don't recognize the dress so it may be a bit older (I believe the model is Vlada Roslyakova and her first Chloe show was in 2005, so it's not TOO old).
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chloe-women-whi...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
> 
> I'm not familiar with the tags and I don't know what else to look for.
> 
> I really like this dress, so any help would be appreciated!



The dress is a fake based on the fact that the selling price is so low and it is shipping from China. The reason the seller has positive feedback is that most people don't care if they have a fake -- which depresses me to no end.


----------



## luvtami

mo.space said:


> Hi! I just came across this seller and I can't believe his prices!!
> Does anyone know if these Roberto Cavalli dresses are authentic? Thanks
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/donpedro1960/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=



It's hard to say without seeing pictures of the tags. Remember Roberto Cavalli does have the less expensive Just Cavalli line -- and these pieces may be from the lower priced line.


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! Can someone have a look at this Valentino scarf and let me know if it is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## luv1218

Hi Ladies,
Do any of you know if this Badgley Mischka dress is authentic or not?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BADGLEY-MISCHKA-pink-silk-dress-NWT-650-Sz-8-STUNNING_W0QQitemZ260466988522QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3ca50ad5ea&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you for your help!


----------



## PradaWhore

Hello,

Can someone tell me if this site sells authentic prada wear?

PIC: http://img.inkfrog.com/pix/thehathunter/bn_coal.jpg

http://www.hathunter.com/Prada-Black-Beanie-Winter-Hat-p452.html

Thanks!


----------



## PradaWhore

Double post.


----------



## cstina

Hi everyone - trying to figure out if this jacket is authentic or not - can anyone help verify?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKE-CHRIS-BRYA...kets?hash=item3ef82bba2d&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14

Thanks in advance!


----------



## marie_pink

Hi,Could you please authenticate this 7 for all mankind jeans?Thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320421277047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## PrincessFashion

Is this Anne Klein coat authentic?


----------



## PrincessFashion

Is this heather gray Anne Klein coat authentic?  It's 60% wool, 20% mohair, and 20% nylon.  Lining 100% acetate.


----------



## alice$

I'm so confused!! 
the seller claims this Mike&Chris jacket to be the Ralston style
but isnt it supposed to be all crinkly?
eh?
can anyone help me please
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_540wt_1167


----------



## PradaWhore

Someone please help me authenticate these PRADA denim jeans:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180406159403


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-Blue-...ries?hash=item1c0c668c86&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

can someone authenticate this alexander mcqueen scarf?


----------



## marie_pink

ELECTRONIQUE said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-Blue-...ries?hash=item1c0c668c86&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> can someone authenticate this alexander mcqueen scarf?


 
You can post your question in this thread and i thought everyone can help you .Good luck 
http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...en-scarf-post-your-questions-here-455704.html


----------



## clear.chrissy

http://www.go9shop.com

is it real or is it just a scam?
they have designer clothes really cheap.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Please authenticate the Gloria Vanderbilt Jeans.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Here's the front view of the jeans.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can someone authenticate this tie.  I've done my research, I believe it's authentic, but my knowledge isn't perfect.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This, please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SIWY-ROSE-Super...eans?hash=item1c0cd42ad6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kingkoreaswifey

these mens tr jeans have no row# for some reason. but they were purchased at loehmanns & other than missing the row# they look so real. they better not be fake paid like $150!

http://img44.imageshack.us/i/028qa.jpg/
http://img190.imageshack.us/i/029zm.jpg/
http://img5.imageshack.us/i/030kz.jpg/
http://img5.imageshack.us/i/031nc.jpg/
http://img200.imageshack.us/i/032dw.jpg/
http://img29.imageshack.us/i/033uz.jpg/
http://img200.imageshack.us/i/034dd.jpg/
http://img44.imageshack.us/i/035bo.jpg/
http://img200.imageshack.us/i/036fj.jpg/
http://img200.imageshack.us/i/037nt.jpg/
http://img40.imageshack.us/i/038vhs.jpg/

btw they are mens joeys size 28

thank u in advance!!


----------



## harwitch

I've been dying to buy a mike & chris maxwell leather hoodie in brown for the longest time! I finally caved in ($895 is no small sum) and tried to buy a brown one on singer22 only to get my order canceled because they were out of stock.

I'm scared to buy on ebay but this one actually looks authentic and in great condition with tags. 

What do you think? Should I buy it? I rarely see them on ebay and I'm scared it's going to be sold before I finally decide! Please help!


----------



## mo.space

please authenticate this pucci dress:

















cheers


----------



## PrincessFashion

Is there anyone out there familiar with Anne Klein clothing?  If so, please authenticate this coat.  It's 60% wool, 20% mohair, and 20% nylon. Lining 100% acetate.


----------



## PriscillaW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300355108020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I am pretty sure, but I just want to be real sure. Thanks!


----------



## Mcqueen78

PriscillaW said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300355108020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure, but I just want to be real sure. Thanks!



It looks good to me, I don't believe Marc Jacobs white label is faked since the quality is too hard to duplicate and his couture line isn't that popular (since most can't afford it). I'm just responding but I'm not an expert. Just my opinion. Wait for others. The tag looks good to me, if you receive it just check the quality and durability and you'll know. (also the back zipper should have a lampo, riri or ykk on the back of it)


----------



## PriscillaW

Thank you because that jacket is mine now!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can someone please authenticate this Princess Carvelle rabbit fur jacket.   

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## carl_dreyer

hi! this seller sell real stuff according you: mclabels




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_4859wt_1167


----------



## mo.space

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120480875680

another pucci top/dress
please authenticate
thank u


----------



## kweenovharts

I'm really interested into buying this bikini.. The seller has great feedback but I don't have any Ed Hardy bikini to compare with and the price seems too good.
Please help! TIA

here's the Ebay link .. and I asked the seller for more pix of the inside tag and lining etc. which I posted below

http://cgi.ebay.com/ED-HARDY-SWIMSUIT-ANCHOR-OF-LOVE-LOVE-LOVE-SZ-M-WHT_W0QQitemZ260492673886QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Swimwear?hash=item3ca692c35e


----------



## sweetiemermaid

hello expert, 

please help me authenticate which dress is authentic or they both are...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item27ac6ada51

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-COL...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3ca6b06500

thanks alot


----------



## flungflung83

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140353363208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Can anyone tell if these are authentic by the pictures that are available? Tia!


----------



## miceju

hi! can anyone help me with these two? I'm not good at DVF...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260494784380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220496625867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150380770927&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## loserxstar

flungflung83 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140353363208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Can anyone tell if these are authentic by the pictures that are available? Tia!


 

those are real


----------



## flungflung83

loserxstar said:


> those are real



Thank you!


----------



## hpea

Can anyone tell if this is real:

http://www.tradera.com/Herve-Leger-bandage-klanning-Mode-Trend-Ombloggad-auktion_100804162


----------



## sweetiemermaid

is anybody know this website selling authentic stuffs?

http://www.fabcloset.com/barbara-bui.html?page=2

thanks,


----------



## icecreamom

can anybody help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress.. I've never had one! This would be my first purchase!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230391132085&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## starrySKYE

Could anyone please tell me if this shirt is authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...41083&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2809wt_1167
I know the auction has finished 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## PrincessFashion

I need a second opinion for this child's tuxedo jacket.  I'm not an expert yet.  Thanks . . . !


----------



## PrincessFashion

Another opinion would be helpful since my knowledge isn't perfect.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PrincessFashion

This jacket need authentication.  My instincts tells me that this is authentic, even though I couldn't find much information during my research.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Please let me know if this is authentic.  Thanks


----------



## beezygal

Hi!  I'm just wondering if this is authentic.  

Does anyone know if the size of this hoodie runs smaller ('cuz of all the fur)?  I wear XS/P for all Juicy hoodies/shirt.  Thank you very much!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Juicy-Couture-Re..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?hash=item20add3fc55


----------



## luckyblonde3295

beezygal said:


> Hi! I'm just wondering if this is authentic.
> 
> Does anyone know if the size of this hoodie runs smaller ('cuz of all the fur)? I wear XS/P for all Juicy hoodies/shirt. Thank you very much!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Juicy-Couture-Re..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?hash=item20add3fc55


 
I don't know about the sizing but i'm sure that they would compensate for the fur inside by making it bigger. 

To authenticate, we would need pictures of the labels/tags....


----------



## PrincessFashion

Would someone be so kind as to authenticate the Ralph Lauren shirt.  I'm pretty sure it's genuine, but I would like a second opinion.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can someone please authenticate this shirt for me.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Is anyone familiar with Ying Lai fashions?  If so, I would appreciate your assistance in authenticating this beautiful blouse.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## StephieT224

Can anyone help me authenticate this North Face Jacket? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-NORTH-FACE-..._MC_Outerwear?vti=Size	XL&hash=item7912779bac


----------



## 5TYLISTA

Hi, just wondering if anyone can authenticate these Rock and Republic jeans; not very familiar with this design, so any assistance would be greatly appreciated!  TIA!

http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._1174254271098_1070287824_542742_925304_n.jpg
BACK VIEW OF JEAN

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1175891712033_1070287824_548401_3932586_n.jpg
JEANS WORN

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._1174254351100_1070287824_542744_931578_n.jpg
FRONT OF JEANS

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._1174254311099_1070287824_542743_649155_n.jpg
BACK POCKET


Thanks so much!


----------



## bluemay1

*HELP! Authenticate this MACKAGE coat, please?*

I got this on eBay and something about it screams fake  I don't know if it's the cheapy feeling buttons or what... but

I had two other Mackage coats and none resembled this so just wondering if this could be an authentic older style. Thanks for any input


----------



## lissybee

I know that I shouldn't have, but I love the M&C Jesse jackets and finally took the plunge and got it off of ebay since the seller accepts returns if for any reason there is a problem. I have a couple of M&C cotton jackets and compared them to the leather jacket, and the hardware looks the same to me, but I've never owned a leather jacket before and need a second opinion from a more avid fan.

Please help!!!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Anyone familiar with authenticating Comme des Garcons?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320448050731&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## gelinstar

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/puncturedkat/items/NWT_Alexander_McQueen_silver_and_black_skull_scarf


Hi, 
   Can someone help me with this Mcqueen scarf?? Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## PrincessFashion

After doing my research, I feel that this suit is authentic.  However, I would like a second opinion, please.  

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Here's the full length of the front and rear view of the suit pants.


----------



## PrincessFashion

I believe it's authentic, but I need a second opinion.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Please authenticate.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

I'm having trouble researching Escada items.  Please help if you can.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Black Stretch Pants need authentication.  Thanks!


----------



## Ceciliaarrghh

Hope i'm posting this the right place otherwise I'm sorry 
I'm aware this is a bag forum, but I really need you to authenticate this Prada scarf.
I myself is pretty sure it's a fake, let alone the font but the seller I bought it from at the danish site Trendsales.dk want some kind of proof. I already took it to a Prada store in London, where they were absolutely sure it was a fake, but they wouldn't give me anything in handwriting. Do you know if they do that at all? My guess is no but she insists.
Thank you so much!
Cecilia M. Andersen

http://www.ceciliaarrghh.dk/pradascarf/pradascarf1.jpg
http://www.ceciliaarrghh.dk/pradascarf/pradascarf2.jpg
http://www.ceciliaarrghh.dk/pradascarf/pradascarf3.jpg


----------



## juzluvpink

Is this authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190353345820&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## hellokitty99

please authenticate these herve leger dresses.  i'm looking to buy my first one and don't have any experience with them.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280428445952&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260514111731&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260501713828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270492176024&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## loserxstar

5TYLISTA said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can authenticate these Rock and Republic jeans; not very familiar with this design, so any assistance would be greatly appreciated!  TIA!
> 
> http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._1174254271098_1070287824_542742_925304_n.jpg
> BACK VIEW OF JEAN
> 
> http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1175891712033_1070287824_548401_3932586_n.jpg
> JEANS WORN
> 
> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._1174254351100_1070287824_542744_931578_n.jpg
> FRONT OF JEANS
> 
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._1174254311099_1070287824_542743_649155_n.jpg
> BACK POCKET
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
i know this is late, but if you are still wondering, they are real.  but very old!!


----------



## PrincessFashion

I'm 100 percent sure these are authentic; however, I would like a second opinion.  I have more photos if you need additional proof.

Thanks!


----------



## kitsuneky

Hi, I just bought this Alice + Olivia blazer off ebay, can anyone help me confirm whether it's authentic? If more photos are needed tell me... for example closeups of which areas.


----------



## kewpie1123

Hi,
can anyone authenticate this coat?
I've never seen the coat in person, so I can't really tell.
Your help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/3-1-Phillip-Lim...mQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Outerwear?hash=item3efab7b668


----------



## heiress28

Hi everyone!! 

Is this Juicy Couture velour tracksuit authentic? Was or is "then" an actual color? Please help!! I'm a Juicy newbie! LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-JUICY-COUTU..._Women_s_Athletic_Apparel?hash=item439bdc3902

Thanks much!!!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

heiress28 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Is this Juicy Couture velour tracksuit authentic? Was or is "then" an actual color? Please help!! I'm a Juicy newbie! LOL
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-JUICY-COUTU..._Women_s_Athletic_Apparel?hash=item439bdc3902
> 
> Thanks much!!!


 
Very hard to tell without close pictures of the tags...I would stay away from sellers who don't provide close up pictures.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Would you be so kind as to authenticate these two items for me?  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

I'm wondering if anyone has time to authenticate this suit.  If so, I would appreciate it.  If you need more photos, please let me know.  Thank you very much.


----------



## NZA

Please Authenticate this Nanette Lepore Jacket: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-578-Nanett...mQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Outerwear?hash=item518ec3b138


----------



## Ellie Mae

ALEXANDER WANG

Black Silk Jacket http://cgi.ebay.com/600-ALEXANDER-W..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?hash=item3ca82c78eb

Goddess Gown http://cgi.ebay.com/700-ALEXANDER-W...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3ca825598b

Silver Stud Dress http://cgi.ebay.com/1200-ALEXANDER-...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item3ca8287686

Seller: modern_gentry

Be advised that some of the seller's AW bags have already been removed as counterfeit, which I why I am asking about the clothing.

TIA.  Your help MUCH appreciated!


----------



## PrincessFashion

I need assistance with this sweater vest.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can someone help me with this jacket.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PrincessFashion

I prefer not to rely on my own opinion.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can someone authenticate this for me please.  Thanks!


----------



## Jasterock

Hi! Can somebody help me authenticate these 2 McQueen skull scarves?

Seller: *seamus2211*
Item number:250552032263

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250552032263&_trksid=p2759.l1259


Seller: *ella_tang120115*
Item number:120507880766

http://cgi.ebay.com/McQueen-white-s...QQptZAU_Women_Accessories?hash=item1c0ed4553e

Anyway, is there a McQueen reference library here? I can't seem to find one. 

Thanks a bunch! Merry Xmas!


----------



## venusmoon

Here are the auction pictures of my M&C Jesse jacket. They are off ebay because the jacket is on it's way.

So what do you think? Is it authentic?




http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8111/mc1w.jpg


----------



## eliza

Hi venusmoon... i'm not sure. you should post these pics in the main wardrobe forum so more people can see it. since i don't own a M&C leather jacket, i don't know what to look for.


----------



## aki_sato

You might want to repost the pics of the tags in a more close up shots....

I am not in anyway expert in M & C - but I can help comparing your tag with mine and perhaps it might help answering your authenticity doubt?



venusmoon said:


> Here are the auction pictures of my M&C Jesse jacket. They are off ebay because the jacket is on it's way.
> 
> So what do you think? Is it authentic?


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can someone help me with these.  I would like to have a second opinion.  Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can someone authenticate these?  Thanks!


----------



## malkien12

does anyone know if the eBay seller "teresahilton" sells authentic clothes? has anyone bought from her eBay store? She sells a lot of Herve Leger and BCBG. 

Please let me know.  Thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NEW-HERVE-LEGER-...A_WC_Skirts?hash=item2c525e197f#ht_1466wt_909

http://shop.ebay.ca/teresahilton/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## malkien12

"teresahilton" on ebay is selling this Herve Leger dress but its not the same color as the ones i see in the other pictures or in the store.  The authentic one is Black and cream.  This is black and white:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HERVE-LEGER..._WC_Dresses?hash=item2eaa1da108#ht_1593wt_909


someone give some clarification? thanks!


----------



## bluekisi

Hi
I just bought a pair of TR jeans from Metropark and they said it's new arrivals but I can not find this pair of jeans at the official website of TR...I just don't understand why..it's called Billy Disco Fever...i can't find it anywhere but Metropark website but they said it's not an exclusive item...

http://www.metroparkusa.com/fashion...-Fever-Laredo-Straight-Leg-Denim/new_arrivals

Can anyone help me out?
Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

malkien12 said:


> "teresahilton" on ebay is selling this Herve Leger dress but its not the same color as the ones i see in the other pictures or in the store.  The authentic one is Black and cream.  This is black and white:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HERVE-LEGER..._WC_Dresses?hash=item2eaa1da108#ht_1593wt_909
> 
> 
> someone give some clarification? thanks!



She's a very reputable seller.  The description says the dress is "off white," so it probably just looks white b/c of the flash from the camera.


----------



## Mausi08

Hi!

Could anyone help me with this online-shop:
http://www.fashionstyleonsale.com

I've been searching for an online-shop that sells Moncler - but the prices at this shop are too good to be true... Aren't they?
Does anybody know if they sell authentic Moncler-Jackets?

TIA!!!


----------



## loserxstar

bluekisi said:


> Hi
> I just bought a pair of TR jeans from Metropark and they said it's new arrivals but I can not find this pair of jeans at the official website of TR...I just don't understand why..it's called Billy Disco Fever...i can't find it anywhere but Metropark website but they said it's not an exclusive item...
> 
> http://www.metroparkusa.com/fashion...-Fever-Laredo-Straight-Leg-Denim/new_arrivals
> 
> Can anyone help me out?
> Thanks



metropark definitely sells authentics.  not all current styles are found on the TR website, not sure why.  some washes are exclusive to certain stores, but i don't know if this specific wash is.  hope this helps!


----------



## DulceVida

Hi everyone, will someone please authenticate this herve leger dress from canadian seller fashionsos2010 
the stitching on the top of the dress looked very off to me, compared to other dresses of that silhouette. plus there isnt an herve leger tag in any of the photos. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280444727204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## DulceVida

DulceVida said:


> Hi everyone, will someone please authenticate this herve leger dress from canadian seller fashionsos2010
> the stitching on the top of the dress looked very off to me, compared to other dresses of that silhouette. plus there isnt an herve leger tag in any of the photos.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280444727204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
Nevermind, I contacted the seller and asked if it was a fake, she immediately refunded me and canceled our transaction...soo there goes my answer


----------



## juicy_girl

Seller: tslacewigs 
Item number:110475811499
item: Herve Leger Bandage Tank Dress Size M Jenna/Gossip Girl
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110475811499&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Seller: adska  
Item number:250556956362
item: $1450 New Herve Leger Isabelle Bandage Dress Small NWT 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250556956362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

authentic herve leger dresses. how can you tell. does anyone know how the sizing is for these dresses. I am usually a size 4 or 6 in bcbg dresses. TIA =)


----------



## malkien12

juicy_girl said:


> Seller: tslacewigs
> Item number:110475811499
> item: Herve Leger Bandage Tank Dress Size M Jenna/Gossip Girl
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110475811499&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Seller: adska
> Item number:250556956362
> item: $1450 New Herve Leger Isabelle Bandage Dress Small NWT
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250556956362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> authentic herve leger dresses. how can you tell. does anyone know how the sizing is for these dresses. I am usually a size 4 or 6 in bcbg dresses. TIA =)



"tslacewigs" --> i'm not sure if it is 100% authentic or not but I've emailed this seller a few times with some questions and they have just been very rude to me.  Also, A LOT of this same dress is selling on eBay so maybe there is a factory in china or somewhere selling this dress really cheap to a bunch of people.  You have to watch out for things like that. 

"adska" --> 55% sure it's fake.

when you see a lot of the same item selling on eBay its pretty much fakes.  also, if a NEW Herve Leger dress is $400 or less, its most probably fake.  Also, ask the seller to send you more pictures of the dress... if the seller is cooperative, most probably she is confident in her item and that it is authentic.  

hope this helped!


----------



## evenyc

I just bought one of their HL dresses and I was very clear that I would check for authenticity and I was told that if not authentic I will get a refund. That makes me feel better!


----------



## DulceVida

evenyc said:


> I just bought one of their HL dresses and I was very clear that I would check for authenticity and I was told that if not authentic I will get a refund. That makes me feel better!


 
I just bought a dress too off of ebay, I got it this week, and although the fabric is the same, and the weight of the dress is heavy, the stitching seems a little off at the top of the dress, and the tag that is attached to the dress is black w/herve leger in light purple (its usually white) also the inside tag looks a tiny bit off. The seller told me this was a sample dress that was sent to her store, she said she works in bloomingdales, the last time I knew of any samples being sent to bloomingdales they were sent to corporate and not the store. The seller also told me that its authentic or my money back, but IDK, I dont want to look like a fool taking it to an herve leger. Is anyone good here at pointing out fakes? if so I'll take pics and post them.


----------



## malkien12

DulceVida said:


> I just bought a dress too off of ebay, I got it this week, and although the fabric is the same, and the weight of the dress is heavy, the stitching seems a little off at the top of the dress, and the tag that is attached to the dress is black w/herve leger in light purple (its usually white) also the inside tag looks a tiny bit off. The seller told me this was a sample dress that was sent to her store, she said she works in bloomingdales, the last time I knew of any samples being sent to bloomingdales they were sent to corporate and not the store. The seller also told me that its authentic or my money back, but IDK, I dont want to look like a fool taking it to an herve leger. Is anyone good here at pointing out fakes? if so I'll take pics and post them.



who was the seller you bought it from?


----------



## DulceVida

malkien12 said:


> who was the seller you bought it from?


 
http://myworld.ebay.com/hervedesignersales/

Hervedesignersales


----------



## fashion_mom1

I am getting some shoes second hand. Do you all authenticate shoes here?


----------



## luv1218

*DulceVida*, maybe you could ask the girls in the Herve Leger thread?  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-deux-446245.html


*Fashion Mom*, there is an authenticate those shoes thread in the glass slipper part of the forum.  Hopefully someone can help you there once you get the shoes.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


----------



## fashion_mom1

luv1218 said:


> *dulcevida*, maybe you could ask the girls in the herve leger thread? http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-deux-446245.html
> 
> 
> *fashion mom*, there is an authenticate those shoes thread in the glass slipper part of the forum. Hopefully someone can help you there once you get the shoes. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


 

thanks


----------



## PrincessFashion

Can someone authenticate this suit for me please.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## purses & pugs

I would like to buy some Alexander Mcqueen scull scarves but I don't know much enough to see if they're fake. Can anyone help out? 

item: NewAuth ALEXANDER McQUEEN Chiffon Silk Scarf Skulls Red 
Item number:120514855162
Seller:jghim
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NewAuth-ALEXAND...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0f3ec0fa

Item: black skulls Alexander New With Tags Mcqueen scarf BLUE
Item number:120516080354
Seller:ella_tang120115
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/black-skulls-Al...QQptZAU_Women_Accessories?hash=item1c0f5172e2


----------



## OMGxBecky

purses & pugs said:


> I would like to buy some Alexander Mcqueen scull scarves but I don't know much enough to see if they're fake. Can anyone help out?
> 
> 
> I think this will help you.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...w-to-tell-real-fake-247178-2.html#post5246255


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## DulceVida

btw the herve that I bought ended up being a poor fake  can anyone tell me where I can post fraudy sellers? -hervedesignersales

TIA!


----------



## malkien12

laureenthemean said:


> She's a very reputable seller.  The description says the dress is "off white," so it probably just looks white b/c of the flash from the camera.



oh my bad, now i see the off whitish color. 
the seller (teresahilton) is extremely rude though and she never emails me back when i ask questions about an item.  its really tempting to buy something from her store but i wouldnt want to buy from a seller who ignores me!


----------



## malkien12

you guys, i think i found something and i don't want to accuse anyone if im wrong but take a look at this:

the eBay seller "teresahilton" sells a bunch of BCBG and Herve Leger items and claims that it is authentic.  99.9% of her listings does not show the actual product that she is selling, it usually shows the piece of clothing worn on a model thats from bloomingdales.com, net-a-porter.com, shopbop.com, blueandcream.com etc.  

But this time is you scroll down and click on the last picture of the item not on a model or mannequin you'll see that the skirt is different.  

the two top "bands" (or whatever theyre called) are thicker than the picture of the authentic one.  and the bottom band is thinner. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HERVE-LEGER...A_WC_Skirts?hash=item2c52b89a5a#ht_1417wt_940

this is the one from eBay seller "teresahilton":
http://i.ebayimg.com/12/!BjW0dT!Bmk~$(KGrHqUH-EEEs+GEi5!uBLTOt!MZ)g~~_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007

this is an authentic one:
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=8014928

its a little unusual that "teresahilton" has so many Herve Leger products for much cheaper than they are (50-90% off) which is totally fine with me but its a little fishy. 
also, she's a horrible communicator.  she NEVER replies back to me when I ask a question about her item.  If she does answer back its after the 10th email i sent 2 weeks later.  Its very frustrating dealing with sellers like these.

someone please comment on this and let me know what you think.

have you done business with her? do u think shes a good seller? communicative? 
do you agree with me that her items are a bit fishy and so is she?

xox


----------



## luckyblonde3295

malkien12 said:


> you guys, i think i found something and i don't want to accuse anyone if im wrong but take a look at this:
> 
> the eBay seller "teresahilton" sells a bunch of BCBG and Herve Leger items and claims that it is authentic. 99.9% of her listings does not show the actual product that she is selling, it usually shows the piece of clothing worn on a model thats from bloomingdales.com, net-a-porter.com, shopbop.com, blueandcream.com etc.
> 
> *But this time is you scroll down and click on the last picture of the item not on a model or mannequin you'll see that the skirt is different.*
> 
> the two top "bands" (or whatever theyre called) are thicker than the picture of the authentic one. and the bottom band is thinner.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HERVE-LEGER...A_WC_Skirts?hash=item2c52b89a5a#ht_1417wt_940
> 
> this is the one from eBay seller "teresahilton":
> http://i.ebayimg.com/12/!BjW0dT!Bmk~$(KGrHqUH-EEEs+GEi5!uBLTOt!MZ)g~~_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007
> 
> this is an authentic one:
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=8014928
> 
> its a little unusual that "teresahilton" has so many Herve Leger products for much cheaper than they are (50-90% off) which is totally fine with me but its a little fishy.
> also, she's a horrible communicator. she NEVER replies back to me when I ask a question about her item. If she does answer back its after the 10th email i sent 2 weeks later. Its very frustrating dealing with sellers like these.
> 
> someone please comment on this and let me know what you think.
> 
> have you done business with her? do u think shes a good seller? communicative?
> do you agree with me that her items are a bit fishy and so is she?
> 
> xox


 
The last picture is also from Net-A-Porter, it's not her own picture, and it matches with the Net-a-porter mannequin picture above it....I dont know if she sells authentic items, because this listing only has stock photos, and none from the actual item she has.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Are there any Rick Owens experts in here, or anyone that own a leather jacket that could help me out?


----------



## icecreamom

*malkien12* I made my first purchase from her yesterday.. I asked her a couple of questions and she answered them really fast!... well, now that I read your post I'm praying for my BCBG skirt to look perfectly fine! I will give you the heads up as soon as I get it


----------



## joeuk77

Hello! ladies Please authenticate this J BRAND jeans .Thank you


----------



## miss alice

Item: DVF dress
Seller: azahn09  
Listing: 220548554089
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220548554089

Is it authentic? Thanks!


----------



## flungflung83

Any rock and republic experts out there?  I'd really appreciate it if someone can help authenticate this for me.  TIA!


----------



## malkien12

icecreamom said:


> *malkien12* I made my first purchase from her yesterday.. I asked her a couple of questions and she answered them really fast!... well, now that I read your post I'm praying for my BCBG skirt to look perfectly fine! I will give you the heads up as soon as I get it



thanks so much! keep the forum posted!


----------



## loserxstar

flungflung83 said:


> Any rock and republic experts out there? I'd really appreciate it if someone can help authenticate this for me. TIA!


 

Those are real


----------



## karessday

authentic


----------



## icecreamom

malkien12 said:


> thanks so much! keep the forum posted!


 
*UPDATE ON 'teresahilton"*​ 
I got the skirt from *teresahilton*, the shipping was relatively fast and the skirt was 100% authentic (which is very important!)
Cons... I'm guessing she finds her things on a warehouse that carries returned merchandise from department stores. The skirt had more that 3 "Bloomingdales proof of purchase" stickers and 3 tiny studs on the bottom of the skirt were loose.. I fixed them in 5 minutes, but that gives everybody an idea that her items are not necessarily "Brand New"
I left positive feedback, because the skirt was authentic and the damage was nothing major.. but I will not buy from her again, the whole thing with the "bloomingdales" stickers looks shady.. and I don't know it creeps me out I guess
I hope everybody finds this review helpful!


----------



## flungflung83

loserxstar said:


> Those are real



Thank you loserxstar!


----------



## KD88

Item Name:MEN'S DOLCE&#8482;GABBANA&#8482;D&G&#8482; JACKET 

Item Number:110488997336
Seller ID:leblebi17
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Going to bid soon. Please HELP!


----------



## malkien12

icecreamom said:


> *UPDATE ON 'teresahilton"*​
> I got the skirt from *teresahilton*, the shipping was relatively fast and the skirt was 100% authentic (which is very important!)
> Cons... I'm guessing she finds her things on a warehouse that carries returned merchandise from department stores. The skirt had more that 3 "Bloomingdales proof of purchase" stickers and 3 tiny studs on the bottom of the skirt were loose.. I fixed them in 5 minutes, but that gives everybody an idea that her items are not necessarily "Brand New"
> I left positive feedback, because the skirt was authentic and the damage was nothing major.. but I will not buy from her again, the whole thing with the "bloomingdales" stickers looks shady.. and I don't know it creeps me out I guess
> I hope everybody finds this review helpful!




so it was a little damaged? did it say brand new condition? 
i dont understand why the bloomingdales stickers would be on it. could that mean its stolen?


----------



## icecreamom

*malkien12* All of her listings read:

"All our products are sold new with tags, unless otherwise stated. Due to our relationship with our distributer we are able to sell many of our items at discounts of up to 90% off. In most cases the garments we sell are overstock, or items from previous seasons. In some cases we obtain samples which were created in the garment production process. We also, on occasion, receive garments that were returned back to the manufacture from major department stores *In some cases these items may show signs of shelf life, and have small inperfections such as minor snags/runs. Dirt or possible make-up smudges, or surface dust. These issues are rare, typically mild, and can be easily fixed if washed or dry cleaned properly"


----------



## icecreamom

I don't think is stolen, I think that the person that bought it, returned because the studs were loose, and Bloomingdales marked is as "defective" or something and sent it to a warehouse and that's when "teresahilton" buys them. Anyways, I fixed it and it looks perfect now hehehe


----------



## karessday

This jacket is a fake


----------



## lovetoshop390

Before i pay... is this HERVE LEGER DRESS real!?? PLEASE HELP!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190367868481&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## malkien12

lovetoshop390 said:


> Before i pay... is this HERVE LEGER DRESS real!?? PLEASE HELP!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190367868481&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



i'm pretty sure.


----------



## reuvas

great. No need to ask? Its really authentic


----------



## Stephanie***

What about these AMQ skull scarfes:
1. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-Alexander...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item35a713f75f

2. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-McQ...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item3efce54ab6

3. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ALEXANDER-MCQ...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item335a2ba827

4. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ALEXANDER-MCQ...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item335a2ba826



thank you!!


----------



## Ishino

hi, just wondering is this herve leger dress authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170449537832&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
the way the barecode on the tag is different to my other HL dresses....so am a bit concern!
thank u


----------



## claudis_candy

pls help!  authentic TR Joey?


----------



## claudis_candy

Stephanie*** said:


> What about these AMQ skull scarfes:
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-Alexander...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item35a713f75f
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-McQ...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item3efce54ab6
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ALEXANDER-MCQ...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item335a2ba827
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ALEXANDER-MCQ...ptZWomen_s_Accessories_UK?hash=item335a2ba826
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!





fake!
never buy a mcqueen scarf with a looped black label !


----------



## bubblypeach

Hi!
Could you please help me with these herve leger dresses?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190374977211&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170449537832&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And this Alexander Wang?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140386209237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## IrisCole

Could someone take a peek at this D&G dress? Thank you!!


----------



## KD88

This isnt from an auction site so I dont have seller info or item number. Please let me know what you think. Also is it safe to use a site like this?

http://www.dolcefugo.com/prada-hooded-sport-jacket-new-with-tags-5?manufacturers_id=6


----------



## lvobsessedashle

hello ladies can someone tell me if this is authentic i looked EVERYWHERE and cant find one like it ...iv already purchased it but not for ALOT now im wondering if its authentic...mainly because i also dont like wearing it now lol it shows allll of your back and im not a toothpick but geeze its beautiful! lol thanks ladies!

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/picture030zv.jpg/
http://img202.imageshack.us/i/picture039b.jpg/
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/picture038j.jpg/
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/picture037r.jpg/
http://img408.imageshack.us/i/picture036tm.jpg/
http://img535.imageshack.us/i/picture035r.jpg/
http://img191.imageshack.us/i/picture034u.jpg/
http://img704.imageshack.us/i/picture033i.jpg/
http://img704.imageshack.us/i/picture032gi.jpg/
http://img401.imageshack.us/i/picture031r.jpg/

sorry for so many pics...

thanks to whom can help me!!


----------



## ilovechanel2

what's the verdict on teresahilton ebayer? Do they sell authentic Herve Leger dresses? Anyone had a transaction with them? Their prices are very low and they only have pics from the sites.


----------



## CelticLuv

are these Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses authentic? auction ends in 5 hours. thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Dolce-Gabana-Womens-Sunglasses-D-G-6010_W0QQitemZ140388191720QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Sunglasses?hash=item20afc9cde8


----------



## CelticLuv

and these D&G sunglasses? thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Dolce-Gabbana-Sunglasses-Black-Silver-DD8039_W0QQitemZ380211796291QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Sunglasses?hash=item5886639943


----------



## bimmer23

ilovechanel2 said:


> what's the verdict on teresahilton ebayer? Do they sell authentic Herve Leger dresses? Anyone had a transaction with them? Their prices are very low and they only have pics from the sites.


 
well i have bought 2 bcbg skrits from her and i love them...they are the exact same as my other bcbg skirts plus all the tags match witht he right bands... i am waiting for my herve leger skirts to come in when it does i will test it and let you know.


----------



## bimmer23

ilovechanel2 said:


> what's the verdict on teresahilton ebayer? Do they sell authentic Herve Leger dresses? Anyone had a transaction with them? Their prices are very low and they only have pics from the sites.


 


malkien12 said:


> oh my bad, now i see the off whitish color.
> the seller (teresahilton) is extremely rude though and she never emails me back when i ask questions about an item. its really tempting to buy something from her store but i wouldnt want to buy from a seller who ignores me!


 
wow that is strange when i ask her questions she always emails me back. i guess i am saying that becuz i am very happy with everything i have purchased from her


----------



## KlassicKouture

Hi ladies!

What's up with this one?

Item: Escada gray blazer
Number: 180482145950
Seller: consigndesigneronline
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ESCADA-gray-w-w..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?hash=item2a0592fe9e

Gracias!


----------



## hedy devine

Hi!  Can anyone authenticate these LV scarves?  TIA!

Item: LV Rose Scarf
Number: 110507487109
Seller: kfmkfm-123
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Louis-Vuitton-S...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19bac26f85

Item: LV Leopard Scarf
Number: 270547624140
Seller: vlavlad09
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270547624140&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## hedy devine

hedy devine said:


> Hi! Can anyone authenticate these LV scarves? TIA!
> 
> Item: LV Rose Scarf
> Number: 110507487109
> Seller: kfmkfm-123
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Louis-Vuitton-S...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19bac26f85
> 
> Item: LV Leopard Scarf
> Number: 270547624140
> Seller: vlavlad09
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270547624140&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Nevermind.  I determined they are both fakes based on the tags.


----------



## snoesje

Item name: Burrberry Cotton Blend Trench
Item numer: 270548208520
Seller ID:honeydewhol
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Is this one a fake???? I'm not an Burberry expert, but I noticed differences in the label (colour), when I compared it with the Cotton Blend Trench on Net-A-Porter... But me maybe this one is just from last year??? Help me out please


----------



## snoesje

and here another one

item name: burberry' women's raincoat
i-number: 160413257856
seller id: lyan 8083
link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160413257856&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lvobsessedashle

does anyone work here lol


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I think I got conned on ebay. 

I submitted an obscenely low Best Offer, mostly because I thought it'd get rejected and it was worth a try anyway. The seller accepted it ($45 for a Vince cardi?) but right AFTER bidding I realized a discrepancy with the listing- the description says "3/4" sleeves but the picture is obviously long sleeves. I asked for other pics of the item and asked the seller if they meant it was a different cardi but I haven't gotten any response. I'm already wary of it being made of linen...I don't know if I could handle buying a fake! Help! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160421002146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## shibooms

PLEASE HELP I think I received a fake herve leger!! Could someone confirm if that tags are the appropriate ones??

 please help thank you so much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tia!


----------



## ella&lark

Robyn Loraine said:


> I think I got conned on ebay.
> 
> I submitted an obscenely low Best Offer, mostly because I thought it'd get rejected and it was worth a try anyway. The seller accepted it ($45 for a Vince cardi?) but right AFTER bidding I realized a discrepancy with the listing- the description says "3/4" sleeves but the picture is obviously long sleeves. I asked for other pics of the item and asked the seller if they meant it was a different cardi but I haven't gotten any response. I'm already wary of it being made of linen...I don't know if I could handle buying a fake! Help!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160421002146&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



In this economy, it's not impossible to find things for cheap, but I'm not sure if the seller buys things to sell or is selling their own personal items. I recently bought 2 pairs of Vince pants for $7.99 each (brand new)  . . . and recently saw a cardigan sweater at TJ Maxx for $40 or $50 (final clearance), so it is possible that someone might sell an authentic one for that cheap on eBay (especially if they are desperate for cash). I sell on eBay sometimes, and recently tried selling a pair of Vince pants for $40 and didn't even get a bid. I'm always scared of getting fake things on eBay, but if you receive anything that you think is fake, I think eBay would be good about helping you get your $ back.


----------



## im.eden

can someone help me authenticate this McQueen Scarf?

item: Alexander McQueen Black & Silver Skull Scarf
number: 360256463473
seller: mozzersquiff
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360256463473&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks in advnace


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150437163410&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Help!


----------



## aims2222

Hi all,
Normally I can tell with apparel but this suit has me puzzled. The woman I bought it from said it was authentic-there is no composition tag or size tag still attached (I can see where they were cut off)- The buttons read "Coco Chanel Paris France" with a profile pic of Coco herself- and have "Chanel" engraved on the back. The reason I am questioning this is because there is no chain along the bottom and the skirt has a back zipper (obviously the suit has been hemmed). The suit is silk lined but no logo CC's on the lining. Please help. I apologize for the quality of pics- hopefully you can tell from them. Thanks in advance.
Item: Chanel Skirt Suit
Number: N/A
Seller: N/A
Link- pictures attached.


----------



## Atalie

Ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...472797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Actual dress: http://frillr.com/files/images/versace-cassie.jpg

Seems off, and looking at the seller's other listings...I'm not so sure. Please let me know before 11pm tonight otherwise I'll win the dress over night (I'm the current highest buyer) and I dont have 500+$ to waste on a fake dress....especially one I've wanted for 2 years!

So, please check the link out and authenticate the dress. Thank you soo much!


----------



## Atalie

Pleeeease! It's urgent. I already won the item, but I can't pay for it until I know that it's authentic so please check it out


----------



## co0kiee

Itemhillip Lim Pleated SILK dress size 4
Number: 400118555575
Seller: buci_baby
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400118555575&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!!


----------



## devoted7

not sure if this is where i get this authenticated but is this alexander mcqueen scarf authentic? TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...Accessories&hash=item414f1d97ac#ht_4227wt_913

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cad24fa51#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ah! I posted this in the Love Quotes thread, but then found this fab thread. 

Wondering if anyone can help.

I just bought this scarf and was wondering if I should be concerned about authenticity

item: Moonbeam Lurex/Linen Eyelash Scarf
seller: fashionquenn99
number: 190394648286
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4648286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_677wt_857

I have another that I bought at ShopBop, but I already removed the tags, so I can't compare.

Thanks so much!


----------



## heroesgirl88

http://cgi.ebay.com/1980-Brand-new-...em&pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3effc20102

Hi I'm not so confident about sellers from Hong Kong.. any thoughts?


----------



## chakeli

I have recently bought a couple Herve Leger dresses but I'm not sure if they are authentic. 

Could one of you Herve Leger experts authenticate these dresses to put my mind at ease?

Thank you

First dress:












Second dress (seller relisted the same dress): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370375387993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## KimOH

Hi, Is this authentic? Thanks!


----------



## jackyluxury

hi ladies,
i opened this tread as i noticed many of you have questions about weather or not an herve leger dress on ebay (or anywhere else) is or is not authentic. 
i work with herve leger (authentic that is) everyday and as i part of that i also authenticate professionally.

i don't really ask you to follow these strict rules as in the other authenticate this treads as i find them so unfriendly and unnecessary sometimes  but please do put the info of the hl item you want to have authenticated as following so i will be able to help you out:


****************
Item: 
Listing number:
Seller: 
Link: 
Comments:
*****************

if the hl item you want to have authenticated is not on ebay please just add all the information you have including clear photo's

please note that i authenticate for free and that you might get a reply sometimes later then a few days.
i always try to check this everyday but am also busy so situations might occur where it might take longer.
please understand


----------



## neoh2006

Pls help!

Is this MC skull scarf authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160436677303


----------



## robynchoi

Item: Dresses
Listing number: no listing but they have many dresses which they post as Herve Leger
Seller: herveleger website?
Link: http://www.herveleger2010.com/herve-leger-banded-tank-dress-p-78.html
Comments: Are these fakes?

Item: Dresses
 Listing number: no listing but they have many dresses which they post as  Herve Leger
 Seller: herveleger website?
 Link:http://www.hervesale.com/buy-herve-leger-dresses-13.html
 Comments: Are these fakes?


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi, jackyluxury

Thanks for opening this thread!
I hope you can help me with this dress:

item: HL Agatha bandage dress
listing number: 220602192001
seller: lissack123
link: http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...92001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1093wt_1139


----------



## jackyluxury

robynchoi said:


> Item: Dresses
> Listing number: no listing but they have many dresses which they post as Herve Leger
> Seller: herveleger website?
> Link: http://www.herveleger2010.com/herve-leger-banded-tank-dress-p-78.html
> Comments: Are these fakes?
> 
> Item: Dresses
> Listing number: no listing but they have many dresses which they post as  Herve Leger
> Seller: herveleger website?
> Link:http://www.hervesale.com/buy-herve-leger-dresses-13.html
> Comments: Are these fakes?




hi robynchoi 
all fakes from the first to the very last.
these are many more sites like these, i think perhaps from the same person. 
all fakes.


----------



## jackyluxury

Amsterdam said:


> Hi, jackyluxury
> 
> Thanks for opening this thread!
> I hope you can help me with this dress:
> 
> item: HL Agatha bandage dress
> listing number: 220602192001
> seller: lissack123
> link: http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...92001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1093wt_1139



i am leaning towards authentic
but to be 100% certain i´d actually need more pictures for this one. i have not seen this model being faked yet but i am thrown off by the blanc hanging straps and it appears there is some poor stitching going on as well. if this would have been a vintage piece the hanging straps without hl print would have been possible but other then that i have never seen them before. 

if you can get me more pics i can tell with more certainty

(btw it does appear it has a large stain on the back that the seller did not mention in the listing)


----------



## redney

Hi! Did you guys know there's an apparel authentication thread in the Wardrobe section of the PF?

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html

You may want to PM a mod to ask them to move this thread to that section or to combine this thread into the existing authentication thread.


----------



## Amsterdam

Jackyluxury, thank you for the reply, I'll try to post more pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## Amsterdam

Never mind about the dress, there're to may things that just don't seem right...

What about this one:


item:  Auth.Herve Leger beige off shoulder dress XXS
listing number:160441202935
seller: ilovesummernights


----------



## Amsterdam

O,sorry, I forgot the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160441202935#ht_5234wt_1139

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jackyluxury

amsterdam said:


> o,sorry, i forgot the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=160441202935#ht_5234wt_1139
> 
> thanks in advance!!!



authentic


----------



## jackyluxury

Good price btw!


----------



## Amsterdam

Thanks jackyluxury!


----------



## Suzanelk

Please authentic. sorry i suck at taking pictures!


----------



## Suzanelk

Please authenticate.

Thanks!


----------



## jackyluxury

Suzanelk said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Thanks!



hi 
99% sure authentic from what i can see now.
but for all certainty could you send me a picture of the careleble?
and also...is the color of the hanging straps brownish? or white?


----------



## Suzanelk

jackyluxury said:


> hi
> 99% sure authentic from what i can see now.
> but for all certainty could you send me a picture of the careleble?
> and also...is the color of the hanging straps brownish? or white?



What is a careleble? Hanging straps are on the inside brownish and on the outside where the writing is, they are cream.


----------



## jackyluxury

Suzanelk said:


> What is a careleble? Hanging straps are on the inside brownish and on the outside where the writing is, they are cream.



hi, careleble is the lable inside the dress that states how the dress should be cleaned, what material it is made of etc. but i reviewed the pictures again carefully and with the extra info you just provided me with i am 100% sure this dress is authentic. you can rest asured


----------



## Suzanelk

jackyluxury said:


> hi, careleble is the lable inside the dress that states how the dress should be cleaned, what material it is made of etc. but i reviewed the pictures again carefully and with the extra info you just provided me with i am 100% sure this dress is authentic. you can rest asured



Thanks! _I appreciate ur attn to this _


----------



## classicsgirl

Hi All,
Can anybody say if this seller serlls authentic McQueen scull scarves:
Seller: xndlovu2009
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320537908533
Item no.:320537908533

Low feedback but positive feedback in the past for selling scarves and explicitly states they are authentic in the listing. Thanks!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Can somebody authenticate for me?

Seller: arenillas
Item: Blue V-neck bandage dress.
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
Listing: 300433526999

Comment: it looks good to me, but I'm not an expert. Seller even changed it to BIN for me, so I'd appreciate it if someone could authenticate it for me before someone purchases it. TIA!!


----------



## iMunz

Hi everyone can you authenticate this?
Seller: laladybug1
Item: Bandage Stretch Gown
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-350...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4832c2cc16
TIA


----------



## jackyluxury

iMunz said:


> Hi everyone can you authenticate this?
> Seller: laladybug1
> Item: Bandage Stretch Gown
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-350...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4832c2cc16
> TIA



authentic


----------



## maebymarni

Can anyone please authenticate this dress?
Seller: ali-babe
Item: Herve Leger strapless Insert dress
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-str...WC_Dresses&hash=item4838b9a662#ht_2219wt_1002

thanks!


----------



## jackyluxury

maebymarni said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this dress?
> Seller: ali-babe
> Item: Herve Leger strapless Insert dress
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-str...WC_Dresses&hash=item4838b9a662#ht_2219wt_1002
> 
> thanks!



looking at the pictures provided and based on the sellers status i´d say authentic but to be certain you would need more pictures of the inside of the dress like the stitching, hanging straps, care label and paper tags to be certain.


----------



## jackyluxury

more_CHOOS said:


> Can somebody authenticate for me?
> 
> Seller: arenillas
> Item: Blue V-neck bandage dress.
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Listing: 300433526999
> 
> Comment: it looks good to me, but I'm not an expert. Seller even changed it to BIN for me, so I'd appreciate it if someone could authenticate it for me before someone purchases it. TIA!!



listing has been removed so i am guessing it was a fake


----------



## love_miu

Hi can someone pls help me with this? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/2010-Marc-Ma...m&pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&hash=item5ada18c5a9


----------



## jooriargh

Can someone authenticate this please?!

Seller: jeddah1612  
Item: Herve Leger purple strapless dress
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNWT-Herve-L...m&pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&hash=item3cae274905
Listing: 260619847941

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jackyluxury

jooriargh said:


> Can someone authenticate this please?!
> 
> Seller: jeddah1612
> Item: Herve Leger purple strapless dress
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNWT-Herve-L...m&pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&hash=item3cae274905
> Listing: 260619847941
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



would need more pictures of the label, hanging straps and carelable to be 100% sure about this dress but i am pretty sure it is a fake. also by looking at the other hl she sold, which were 100% sure fake.
would stay away


----------



## Slavisa

http://s608.photobucket.com/albums/tt169/im_gomez/

Can someone please take a look at this Pucci dress. I won it in auction on eBay and when I got it, it definately does not appear to be real. The seller refused to aknowledge it (she has 100% feedback) and I have opened a claim with paypal but they require something from a 3rd party stating it is not real. Has anyone used mypoupette??

I paid $200 for this fake lycra!!!!!
thanks ladies


----------



## andso

Authentic Hugo Boss? (I also posted this elsewhere asking if anyone recognizes the logo or the jacket, assuming it isn't, hope that's ok.)  

Bought at an outlet(so could be 1-2 seasons older), and it came labeled as Boss Hugo Boss(black) but I have doubts -- never seen the metal logo decoration, design isn't their typical style, the finish is rougher than expected... 

Anyone?
I don't know how to add images to this reply... my other question with images are here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/match-this-logo-on-leather-jacket-brand-label-599369.html


----------



## DieselBoy

Please help me out thank you very much!


----------



## LadyCajun

Please authenticate!!!! TIA

item: herve leger pink bandage dress
item number: 270595162490
seller I'd: blaqbeauty
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5162490&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_920


----------



## jackyluxury

ladycajun said:


> please authenticate!!!! Tia
> 
> item: Herve leger pink bandage dress
> item number: 270595162490
> seller i'd: Blaqbeauty
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dl...5162490&sspagename=strk:mewnx:it#ht_500wt_920



fake


----------



## hermestohubohu

hi jacky, i am from holland and here there is a place called marktplaats where people can buy and sell things. now a sertain seller (tyarofashion) sells fake hl around the clock...she also sells on ebay. i used to work in the us for quite some time at the hl department in a large department store (i am not sure if i am alowed to mention it on here) now her pieces are FAKE . i know for fact and thus i placed an ad on marktplaats warning people about it. after only one day i got 2 emails from people. one saying she indeed also bought a fake dress from her and also fromsomeone else stating she was going to buy a scarf from vuitton from her but ended up being fake and that the seller got really aggresive. anyhow. i got an angry email from her...if you don't remove yatyyatiyata i don't sell fake yatiyatiyata. so can you pls authenticate officialy as confirmation

here is a link of one of them
the others she was smart enough to take off

http://kleding-schoenen-dames.markt...EI9gXm9sUdjEWG78%2FnD7wYVZc%3D&fta_ind=3&fs=1


----------



## hermestohubohu

hermestohubohu said:


> hi jacky, i am from holland and here there is a place called marktplaats where people can buy and sell things. now a sertain seller (tyarofashion) sells fake hl around the clock...she also sells on ebay. i used to work in the us for quite some time at the hl department in a large department store (i am not sure if i am alowed to mention it on here) now her pieces are FAKE . i know for fact and thus i placed an ad on marktplaats warning people about it. after only one day i got 2 emails from people. one saying she indeed also bought a fake dress from her and also fromsomeone else stating she was going to buy a scarf from vuitton from her but ended up being fake and that the seller got really aggresive. anyhow. i got an angry email from her...if you don't remove yatyyatiyata i don't sell fake yatiyatiyata. so can you pls authenticate officialy as confirmation
> 
> here is a link of one of them
> the others she was smart enough to take off
> 
> http://kleding-schoenen-dames.markt...EI9gXm9sUdjEWG78%2FnD7wYVZc%3D&fta_ind=3&fs=1




btw this is not for myself i know 1000000% sure they are fake but this is just as a second opinion. i can't stand that people do this sort of thing....just uuuugly


----------



## marinegf

item: Herve Leger Magenta Pink Colorblock Bandage Dress XS
item number: 130402454239
seller I'd: sprater16
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130402454239&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

item: HERVE LEGER Blue Black Bandage Dress S Small
item number: 130399945540
seller I'd: martin_cz
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130399945540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

tem: HERVE LEGER red stripe BANDAGE celebrity dress XS 0 2
item number: 380243802359
seller I'd: Seller info 
Member idnamebrandoutlet4320  
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380243802359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

tem: Herve Leger Ombre Bandage Dress Size XS
item number: 300438074962
seller I'd: jibuyer
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300438074962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ladymissjo

Hi, There are a few people selling J Brand Houlihans on US ebay. Can anyone work out if they're real or not please? Thanks very much.

http://tiny.cc/6mylc
http://tiny.cc/z0117
http://tiny.cc/qoe9t


----------



## hermestohubohu

marinegf said:


> item: Herve Leger Magenta Pink Colorblock Bandage Dress XS
> item number: 130402454239
> seller I'd: sprater16
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130402454239&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> item: HERVE LEGER Blue Black Bandage Dress S Small
> item number: 130399945540
> seller I'd: martin_cz
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130399945540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> tem: HERVE LEGER red stripe BANDAGE celebrity dress XS 0 2
> item number: 380243802359
> seller I'd: Seller info
> Member idnamebrandoutlet4320
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380243802359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> tem: Herve Leger Ombre Bandage Dress Size XS
> item number: 300438074962
> seller I'd: jibuyer
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300438074962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



hellow, i am new around here and not as experienced as the others but from the best of my knowledge
1. Item number:	130402454239       FAKE
2. Item number:	130399945540       FAKE
3. Item number:	380243802359    authentic
4. Item number:	300438074962    authentic


----------



## hermestohubohu

herve leger i would personally only buy from business sellers with a hell of a selling record...a good one.  because for all i know a someone could use a picture of an authentic herve leger dress and send a fake one. be careful


----------



## jackyluxury

marinegf said:


> item: Herve Leger Magenta Pink Colorblock Bandage Dress XS
> item number: 130402454239
> seller I'd: sprater16
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130402454239&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> item: HERVE LEGER Blue Black Bandage Dress S Small
> item number: 130399945540
> seller I'd: martin_cz
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130399945540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> tem: HERVE LEGER red stripe BANDAGE celebrity dress XS 0 2
> item number: 380243802359
> seller I'd: Seller info
> Member idnamebrandoutlet4320
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380243802359&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> tem: Herve Leger Ombre Bandage Dress Size XS
> item number: 300438074962
> seller I'd: jibuyer
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300438074962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



like another tpf´er already said...first 2 fake second 2 authentic


----------



## BostonBrownie

Any folks visit here that work for any of the brands in question? I know foolproof ways for the Brand Owner to enable the consumer to _prove_ authenticity for pennies. Consumers seem interested, but not Brand Owners... I'd like to discuss this with someone who knows the "inside"? Can it be that Brand Owners really don't mind "knock offs"?


----------



## chynaxdawl

item: Herve Leger Bandage Dress XS
item #260520062014
seller id: fashionandu
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Ade...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3ca834ac3e

tia!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Hi! Ok I'm super excited I just found this jacket because I've been searching for a lamb leather thick-ish jacket thats cute and can help fend off the cold here in Germany. It just seems like either the price is way too low or they're just not expensive to begin with? Can someone check out this listing and the pictures before I pay to see if you feel something fishy??

Thanks soo much

Item: Members Only Women's Lambskin Faux Fur Lined Jacket 4
Seller: zippdog
Item Number: 370380700956
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0700956&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_726wt_911
Comment: TIA!!  yayy


----------



## mopritt

ladymissjo said:


> Hi, There are a few people selling J Brand Houlihans on US ebay. Can anyone work out if they're real or not please? Thanks very much.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/6mylc
> http://tiny.cc/z0117
> http://tiny.cc/qoe9t


 
First and last look okay, I'd stay away from the middle. Such a lack of pictures isn't usually a good thing.


----------



## jackyluxury

chynaxdawl said:


> item: Herve Leger Bandage Dress XS
> item #260520062014
> seller id: fashionandu
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Ade...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3ca834ac3e
> 
> tia!



authentic


----------



## chynaxdawl

jackyluxury said:


> authentic


 
thanks!


----------



## ChirpyGirl

Hi! I'm new here, so hopefully I'm following the proper format! I'm hoping someone might be able to help me in discerning whether these are genuine or fake Herve Leger dresses. Thanks!!

Item: Used Nude Gray Herve Leger Strapless Bandage Dress S
Seller: asap_fashions
Item Number: 230492862450
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...62450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2717wt_1061

Item: &#9829;HERVE LEGER Fushia Pink Strapless Bandage Dress Small
Seller: applegirl8888 
Item Number: 120588745543
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...45543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6525wt_1038


----------



## jackyluxury

ChirpyGirl said:


> Hi! I'm new here, so hopefully I'm following the proper format! I'm hoping someone might be able to help me in discerning whether these are genuine or fake Herve Leger dresses. Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Used Nude Gray Herve Leger Strapless Bandage Dress S
> Seller: asap_fashions
> Item Number: 230492862450
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...62450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2717wt_1061
> 
> Item: &#9829;HERVE LEGER Fushia Pink Strapless Bandage Dress Small
> Seller: applegirl8888
> Item Number: 120588745543
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...45543&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6525wt_1038





as to the one from asap_fashions....run away! same seller as omos.closet , heavensenttrend , babygirltemi , wardrobe_999 . sells fakes and fakes only


the second link is also from a fake

sorry


----------



## ChirpyGirl

jackyluxury said:


> as to the one from asap_fashions....run away! same seller as omos.closet , heavensenttrend , babygirltemi , wardrobe_999 . sells fakes and fakes only
> 
> 
> the second link is also from a fake
> 
> sorry



shucks, i thought they might be. thanks so much for your help! and the extra info about which sellers to avoid!!


----------



## mimidu

Do you think this is authentic? TIA!

Item: Nwt HERVE LEGER Max Azria Classic Black BANDAGE Dress
Seller: lookhere777
Item Number: 270598849302
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270598849302

Attached some more pictures the seller sent me. The front top part looks a bit off...?


----------



## jackyluxury

mimidu said:


> Do you think this is authentic? TIA!
> 
> Item: Nwt HERVE LEGER Max Azria Classic Black BANDAGE Dress
> Seller: lookhere777
> Item Number: 270598849302
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270598849302
> 
> Attached some more pictures the seller sent me. The front top part looks a bit off...?



fake


----------



## LadyCajun

Thanks so much Jacky!!! You are a blessing

Item: Herve Leger halter mini dress navy
Seller:madison5th
Item Number: 110551243954
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-HAL...s=63&clkid=7493715801858681843#ht_4529wt_1139


----------



## mimidu

jackyluxury said:


> fake



Thanks Jacky!!


----------



## jackyluxury

LadyCajun said:


> Thanks so much Jacky!!! You are a blessing
> 
> Item: Herve Leger halter mini dress navy
> Seller:madison5th
> Item Number: 110551243954
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-HAL...s=63&clkid=7493715801858681843#ht_4529wt_1139



you're welcome  this one is authentic


----------



## cjones99

Could someone please authenticate this for me:
Thank you!!!!


----------



## jiawerntt

Hi,

i need help authenticating this herve leger dress.

Item: Herve Leger Extra Small xs Dress Strapless Brand NWT
Seller:lucy10319
Item Number: 260624809062
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=260624809062&Category=63861&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2#ht_500wt_1154

here are links to the photos she sent me.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746451752/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4745811073/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4745808741/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746449330/


Thanks a bunch!!!

Carmen


----------



## LadyCajun

Please help Jacky!

Item: Herve Leger strapless gold dress
Seller: shoegal8910
Item Number: 160448302909
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-MET..._WC_Dresses&hash=item255b76cf3d#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## LadyCajun

Whoopsi!! This one too... Sorry

Item: Herve Leger strapless pink dress
Seller: shoegal8910 
Item Number: 160450382493
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-ESS..._WC_Dresses&hash=item255b968a9d#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## jackyluxury

LadyCajun said:


> Please help Jacky!
> 
> Item: Herve Leger strapless gold dress
> Seller: shoegal8910
> Item Number: 160448302909
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-MET..._WC_Dresses&hash=item255b76cf3d#ht_500wt_1154



fake


----------



## jackyluxury

LadyCajun said:


> Whoopsi!! This one too... Sorry
> 
> Item: Herve Leger strapless pink dress
> Seller: shoegal8910
> Item Number: 160450382493
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-ESS..._WC_Dresses&hash=item255b968a9d#ht_500wt_1154



fake


----------



## jackyluxury

jiawerntt said:


> Hi,
> 
> i need help authenticating this herve leger dress.
> 
> Item: Herve Leger Extra Small xs Dress Strapless Brand NWT
> Seller:lucy10319
> Item Number: 260624809062
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=260624809062&Category=63861&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> here are links to the photos she sent me.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746451752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4745811073/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4745808741/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746449330/
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!
> 
> Carmen



to be a 100% sure on weather or not this one is authentic i'd need  a picture of the hanging straps, the care lable, the zipper and the front of the tags


----------



## jiawerntt

jiawerntt said:


> Hi,
> 
> i need help authenticating this herve leger dress.
> 
> Item: Herve Leger Extra Small xs Dress Strapless Brand NWT
> Seller:lucy10319
> Item Number: 260624809062
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=260624809062&Category=63861&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> here are links to the photos she sent me.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746451752/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4745811073/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4745808741/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746449330/
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!
> 
> Carmen



here is the pictures that she sent me again.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746985041/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4747626218/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746983909/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746983331/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746982667/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746451752/

thanks again...

Carmen


----------



## jackyluxury

jiawerntt said:


> here is the pictures that she sent me again.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746985041/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4747626218/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746983909/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746983331/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746982667/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/coachcoach/4746451752/
> 
> thanks again...
> 
> Carmen



fake


----------



## kissmyace108

These are my dream BCBG runway dresses please help me authenticate!!!!! THANKS!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/378-NEW-BCBG-MAX...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f00ed68c8

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270598497771&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

^^^ Is it weird that its sort of listed twice? What do you guys think? And these too....

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370395194259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220625416192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ChirpyGirl

Hi Jacky! If you wouldn't mind helping me to authenticate these two dresses when you have a chance, I'd be so grateful! In advance, thanks so much!!

Item: HERVE LEGER FUCHSIA PINK STRAPLESS BANDAGE DRESS SMALL
Number: 320555133741
Seller: elmito1962
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...133741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_981wt_1011

Item: HERVE LEGER GRAY OMBRE DRESS SIZE SMALL RETAILS $1,550
Number: 110552925223
Seller: 2010chika
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...925223&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1026


----------



## jackyluxury

ChirpyGirl said:


> Hi Jacky! If you wouldn't mind helping me to authenticate these two dresses when you have a chance, I'd be so grateful! In advance, thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: HERVE LEGER FUCHSIA PINK STRAPLESS BANDAGE DRESS SMALL
> Number: 320555133741
> Seller: elmito1962
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...133741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_981wt_1011
> 
> Item: HERVE LEGER GRAY OMBRE DRESS SIZE SMALL RETAILS $1,550
> Number: 110552925223
> Seller: 2010chika
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...925223&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1026





no problem  happy to help...unfortunately they are both fake though


----------



## ChirpyGirl

jackyluxury said:


> no problem  happy to help...unfortunately they are both fake though



Thanks, Jacky! You're such a lifesaver!=)


----------



## itsferlove

Love this. no clue if it's real though, help? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BCBG-GENERATION-BLACK-BANDAGE-MINI-PENCIL-SKIRT-S-/300440958596?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item45f3ad3684


----------



## hervelegerlucy

hi ladies, i hope someone can help me out here ASAP. i bought this herve leger dress many months back on ebay from a trusted seller with many feedbacks and it looks 100% A ok and i own many hl pieces that i bought in store so i hope you don't find me a big fat cry baby but i just want to be 100% sure it is authentic.
why have it authenticated now after months? because i just sold it again and this morning i was looking at the feedback of the seller and saw she sold the same dress again. of course she could have sold the other one for a friend but then i went to google and saw this particular model has been faked so much and i just got really scared. i just do not want to be selling a fake.
again the seller has many good feedbacks on her herve leger dresses and she sold many.also, it looks good to me and i know quite a few things about hl owning many pieces. also i did not get the dress for a to good to be true price. i just want to be sure, since i HATE fakes, do not buy them and most surely do not want to sell them 
ofcourse i alsways have a 100% authentic or full money back guarantee but still...what if it is fake and the buyer would not see it then we'd both never know and she's be stuck with a fake dress that i then sold to her. don't want that to happen since i consider it my responsibility to be 100% sure about it's authenticity. up until this point i always have been but now i am more 99% sure.
again you will probably say don't be such a cry baby it is fine but i just want to be 100% sure not 99%. i just got really scared all of a sudden after seeing she sold another and then seeing that is a much faked model. hope you gals understand.
could you please help out asap since i promised to ship it out this afternoon


----------



## jackyluxury

hervelegerlucy said:


> hi ladies, i hope someone can help me out here ASAP. i bought this herve leger dress many months back on ebay from a trusted seller with many feedbacks and it looks 100% A ok and i own many hl pieces that i bought in store so i hope you don't find me a big fat cry baby but i just want to be 100% sure it is authentic.
> why have it authenticated now after months? because i just sold it again and this morning i was looking at the feedback of the seller and saw she sold the same dress again. of course she could have sold the other one for a friend but then i went to google and saw this particular model has been faked so much and i just got really scared. i just do not want to be selling a fake.
> again the seller has many good feedbacks on her herve leger dresses and she sold many.also, it looks good to me and i know quite a few things about hl owning many pieces. also i did not get the dress for a to good to be true price. i just want to be sure, since i HATE fakes, do not buy them and most surely do not want to sell them
> ofcourse i alsways have a 100% authentic or full money back guarantee but still...what if it is fake and the buyer would not see it then we'd both never know and she's be stuck with a fake dress that i then sold to her. don't want that to happen since i consider it my responsibility to be 100% sure about it's authenticity. up until this point i always have been but now i am more 99% sure.
> again you will probably say don't be such a cry baby it is fine but i just want to be 100% sure not 99%. i just got really scared all of a sudden after seeing she sold another and then seeing that is a much faked model. hope you gals understand.
> could you please help out asap since i promised to ship it out this afternoon




YIKES,  i hate to be the barer of bad news......... but........that is a fake. the gold foil ones are actually easiest to spot since they don't have the foil over them. they are just gold toned with a glitter in them. may i ask how long ago you bought it exactely? did you pay with paypal using creditcard? i'd make sure i'd do a chargeback if i were you. i don't find you a ''cry baby''  it is good that you care so much. many sellers just would have send it out. unfortunately ebay is full of such sellers. obviously.


----------



## hervelegerlucy

jackyluxury said:


> YIKES,  i hate to be the barer of bad news......... but........that is a fake. the gold foil ones are actually easiest to spot since they don't have the foil over them. they are just gold toned with a glitter in them. may i ask how long ago you bought it exactely? did you pay with paypal using creditcard? i'd make sure i'd do a chargeback if i were you. i don't find you a ''cry baby''  it is good that you care so much. many sellers just would have send it out. unfortunately ebay is full of such sellers. obviously.



oh my!? are you sure? is it not possible there are more versions? not that i doubt your opinion i just kind of expected a ''authentic, what are you worrying about, chill''  pfff i paid 576 pounds for it. i just wanted it so badly that i thought what the hack. i also that that if they were priced a little on the higher side that would be a guarantee of authenticity. it has been about 5 months. i did pay with paypal but i did not use a credit card i used my paypal funds. i don't think it is still possible to file a claim it this point anymore? any suggestions on what my options are to get my money back. also there is the buyer to whom i sold it. this sucks for her too. this whole transaction went kind of awful already due to a mistake that i made. i listed it but then i had to go to bahrain unexpectedly for business so was not able to ship it out in time so it took me over a month to get back and now this. obviously i will refund her but is there something else that would be appropriate to do? maybe pay her a little extra. i don't know i have never been in a situation like this. any advise would be great.
thanks for the fast responce!


----------



## jackyluxury

hervelegerlucy said:


> oh my!? are you sure? is it not possible there are more versions? not that i doubt your opinion i just kind of expected a ''authentic, what are you worrying about, chill''  pfff i paid 576 pounds for it. i just wanted it so badly that i thought what the hack. i also that that if they were priced a little on the higher side that would be a guarantee of authenticity. it has been about 5 months. i did pay with paypal but i did not use a credit card i used my paypal funds. i don't think it is still possible to file a claim it this point anymore? any suggestions on what my options are to get my money back. also there is the buyer to whom i sold it. this sucks for her too. this whole transaction went kind of awful already due to a mistake that i made. i listed it but then i had to go to bahrain unexpectedly for business so was not able to ship it out in time so it took me over a month to get back and now this. obviously i will refund her but is there something else that would be appropriate to do? maybe pay her a little extra. i don't know i have never been in a situation like this. any advise would be great.
> thanks for the fast responce!



i am sure. there is only one version of the authentic gold foil. this one is without any doubt fake. i'm sorry, i wish i could tell you otherwise.
i can't tell you what you should do when it comes to the buyer besides refunding the paid amount. personally when this would have happened to me i'd just refund the paid amount and apologize and leave it at that. after all unlike you she does not have any damages. at 576 pounds?!?! loss this situation is far worse for you then it is for her i'd say
of course it is something for everyone on their own to decide. if you feel more comfortable giving something in return for the situation then you should but especially in this situation i'd say a refund and an apology should be more then enough and if she is a reasonable person i don't think she would ask for more. 
i am not really that familiar with normal paypal claims as i always pay with credit card via paypal and do a charge back when an item turns out to be fake or whatever. what you could do if you cannot file a claim anymore is contact the seller nicely first. explain the situation and tell her you'd like to return the dress for a refund. who knows maybe she will just take it back? 
if she won't and you've tried it the nice way then threaten to report her to ebay and also threaten to make note of her illegal selling activities on the purse forum and many other forums so that when people google her they will see she sells fake and also say you will report her to herve leger and that they might sue her if worse comes to worse. perhaps she then might find it easier to take back the dress. in that case though be careful that you send it back insured and with a tracking number. that is unfortunately the best advise i can give you. maybe other ladies on here can help give more info on the paypal situation, maybe there are possibilities left in that department too?


----------



## jooriargh

Needing your help ladies!!

Item: HERVE LEGER black bandage dress XS
Number: 260628332541
Seller: toyedabinc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Viv...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3caea8bffd

TIA


----------



## jamandhoney

Hi all,

Please help me authenticate this Alexander Wang dress. This seller seems to sell lots of AW items.  

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNWT-Alexand...pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&var=&hash=item800f090720

Thanks so much


----------



## jackyluxury

jamandhoney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Alexander Wang dress. This seller seems to sell lots of AW items.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BNWT-Alexand...pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&var=&hash=item800f090720
> 
> Thanks so much



haha i actually bought that dress from harmony8808 for the same price. it arrived today. i absoluely love it. looks authentic too. i also did some searching on the web,was not able to find that model in fake


----------



## jackyluxury

jooriargh said:


> Needing your help ladies!!
> 
> Item: HERVE LEGER black bandage dress XS
> Number: 260628332541
> Seller: toyedabinc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Viv...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3caea8bffd
> 
> TIA




hi there 
would need more pictures (front of tag, hangingstrapes, carelabel)


----------



## jamandhoney

jackyluxury said:


> haha i actually bought that dress from harmony8808 for the same price. it arrived today. i absoluely love it. looks authentic too. i also did some searching on the web,was not able to find that model in fake




Thanks jacky . That sounds promising. I might go ahead and purchase this dress then. Is it true to size btw?


----------



## jackyluxury

airbrushmenow said:


> Hi all. From the UK here... I have never bought a Herve Leger dress and was wondering if any of you experts out there could authenticate or not these dresses...
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150461884424
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150461886870
> 
> 3. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280529045717
> 
> 4. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320556921798
> 
> The blue one with the panels is the one I really would really like to get. There are 2 there. I am suspicious as it appears both sellers also sell Abercrombie and Fitch items?
> 
> Any ideas.
> 
> Thanks




SORRY I MISSED YOUR POST....totally overlooked it. 
these 2 dresses are without any doubt fake: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150461886870#ht_819wt_1137
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150461884424#ht_819wt_1137&autorefresh=true

for this one i´d  need more pictures to be 100% sure
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320556921798#ht_2909wt_1137


this one is authentic:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280529045717#ht_500wt_1154



. sorry . actually a lot of sellers just bluf. they just don´t care because they know 99 out of a 100 pleople will not see it anyway and if they get a negative feedback they just make a new account or deny whatever they are accused of.


----------



## jackyluxury

airbrushmenow said:


> Thanks a lot.  Unfortunately I am a uk 8/US 4 so I think the one that is definitely real would be too big as a medium
> 
> This one I am hoping is real?!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110555369369
> 
> Thanks for the information.  I didn't even think about fakes when I went to ebay to buy one now I am paranoid
> 
> I might be just as well as to pop in to Harrods and buy one there!
> 
> NB: Ebay is not tight enough on fakes there is so much on there it is ridiculous... I mean what does it take for them to throw somebody off there some are selling thousands of fakes!



hi, you´re very welcome 

the one in the link you sent is authentic 

i think ebay should do more too. it is funny because with hermes items they are very STRICT. even the good fakes get deleted if they see them. i think they probably hire experts for it.
but that is only because hermes sued ebay once already and ebay had to pay so that explains that. perhaps if herve leger will do the same the situation will improve for herve leger lovers on ebay too.
who knows


----------



## bebefuzz

Can anyone authenticate the following:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...333864&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...074962&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2293wt_1026

Thank you!


----------



## bebefuzz

Can someone help me authenticate:


----------



## bebefuzz

this purple off the shoulder authentic? :


----------



## bebefuzz

Is this green dress authentic? :


----------



## bebefuzz

Is this ombre authentic?


----------



## bebefuzz

I know that was a lot to authenticate, but I REALLY thank whoever/everyone  can give me insight as to whether they think these are authentic.

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## jackyluxury

bebefuzz said:


> I know that was a lot to authenticate, but I REALLY thank whoever/everyone  can give me insight as to whether they think these are authentic.
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!



all of what you posted is authentic


----------



## bebefuzz

Thanks so much Jacky!


----------



## bebefuzz

One last one:


----------



## bebefuzz

I was unsure about this one because the fabric content tag is so small... and different from the other ones. :weird:


----------



## kimmij

Hi All,
Would you mind giving your opinion on the following items?
I'm interested in item 1, but the second and third from the same seller look suspicious to me.

Item 1: HERVE LEGER black bandage dress XS
Number: 150463783861
Seller: taren8715
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150463783861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

item 2: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-XS-NAVY-CRYSTAL-ACCENT-DRESS-1950-RETAIL-/150465379316?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item23086f7bf4#ht_500wt_1154

Item 3: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-XS-GREEN-W-BEADING-AROUND-WAIST-/150463784442?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item23085725fa#ht_514wt_1138

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bebefuzz

I want to say that the first and second are real, third is fake. Even though the seller is the same. I'm 95% sure that the last is fake. 

But best to wait and see other's opinions... like Jacky's


----------



## jennyx0

Item: Herve Leger grey bandage skirt XS, New
Number: 180531223418
Seller: bashink
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180531223418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


There isn't enough pictures huh? I asked for the front of the tag, carelabel and something else that was posted a few pages back lol. (I cut and paste)


----------



## jackyluxury

kimmij said:


> Hi All,
> Would you mind giving your opinion on the following items?
> I'm interested in item 1, but the second and third from the same seller look suspicious to me.
> 
> Item 1: HERVE LEGER black bandage dress XS
> Number: 150463783861
> Seller: taren8715
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150463783861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> item 2: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-XS-NAVY-CRYSTAL-ACCENT-DRESS-1950-RETAIL-/150465379316?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item23086f7bf4#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Item 3: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-XS-GREEN-W-BEADING-AROUND-WAIST-/150463784442?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item23085725fa#ht_514wt_1138
> 
> Thanks in advance!





indeed
first and second are authentic for the third i´d need more pictures to be 100
% sure
(picture of front of tags, picture of  hangingstraps inlc view of inside the hanginstraps) picture of the carelebel)


----------



## jackyluxury

jennyx0 said:


> Item: Herve Leger grey bandage skirt XS, New
> Number: 180531223418
> Seller: bashink
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180531223418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> There isn't enough pictures huh? I asked for the front of the tag, carelabel and something else that was posted a few pages back lol. (I cut and paste)



indeed not quite enough pictures to be 100% sure


----------



## jackyluxury

quick update on this seller to look out for:
asap_fashions, omos.closet , heavensenttrend , babygirltemi , best-quality-4u  , rukaruka1983 . ALL THE SAME SELLER.
sells fakes and fakes only
she sure is taking this to a whole new level. i guess she is making it her profession.
She must be selling at least 10 a week of these hl fakes ...is giving herself good feedback too with her different accounts.
bad bad bad BAD SELLER 
be ware


----------



## bebefuzz

hi Jacky, 

Would you verify my Sabine Red with yellow accent dress? I don't feel comfortable until you give me the thumbs up.


----------



## jackyluxury

bebefuzz said:


> One last one:
> View attachment 1150615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150618



sorry forgot  the one in the pictures looks  authentic


----------



## pro_shopper

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger Dress:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-HERVE-LEGE...wItem&pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item20b20e75d8

Thanks so much!


----------



## bebefuzz

pro_shopper, 
To me, it doesn't look authentic, but I could be wrong. 

Jacky is the real expert however, so wait to see what she says. 

What does everyone think of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...29051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1165wt_1137
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320560648298&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_1165wt_1137

SAME SELLER. One is obviously fake... I'm really interested in what everyone thinks. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## bebefuzz

pro_shopper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger Dress:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-HERVE-LEGE...wItem&pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item20b20e75d8
> 
> Thanks so much!



This is FAKE!!! 100% sure.


----------



## loveaddict

hi,
i am totally forgetting that tpf has this wonderful thread, i need your kind help with this herve leger, http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-ONE...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a049c770

please do let me know if its authentic or not. thank you very2 much in advanced


----------



## jackyluxury

pro_shopper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger Dress:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-HERVE-LEGE...wItem&pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item20b20e75d8
> 
> Thanks so much!



fake


----------



## jackyluxury

loveaddict said:


> hi,
> i am totally forgetting that tpf has this wonderful thread, i need your kind help with this herve leger, http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-ONE...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a049c770
> 
> please do let me know if its authentic or not. thank you very2 much in advanced



fake


----------



## pro_shopper

Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------



## finer_woman

Please authenticate this HL. Thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320561094480


----------



## nguoidep

HI EVERYONE,I AM A NEWBIE TO HL DRESSES.
I AM NOT SURE IF I AM IN TROUBLE OR NOT. I JUST BOUGHT THIS HL DRESS.I CHECKED WHAT SHE IS SELLING AND SHE HAS 100% FEEDBACK.HOWEVER, STUPID ME I MISSED THAT FEEDBACKS ARE AS BUYER,AND NOT AS SELLER. I JUST PAID HER.
WOULD YOU LADIES PLEEEEEEEEEEZE HELP ME TO AUTHENTICATE THIS DRESS? IF IT'S NOT AUTHENTIC,CAN I CALL PAYPAL NOW AND CANCEL THE TRANSACTION OR CALL EBAY. I AM PANICKING..
PLEEEEZE HELP ME GALS ASAP

ITEM: HL RUNWAY POWER DRESS
SELLER: GLAMAZON-ROCKS-ETRADING8877
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170509412070&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
COMMENTS:  DUMB ME I WAS BUSY LOOKING AT THE FABRIC,AND FORGOT THAT SHE DIDN'T HAVE PICS OF THE INSIDE TAGS.

NEED HELP IMMEDIATELY PLEEEZE,ANYONE OR EVERYONE
MANY THANKS
i know i supposed to ask 1st,but i totally forgot that TPF can auth. HL TOO UNTIL I BOUGHT IT ALREADY..SIGH


----------



## nguoidep

HI IT'S ME AGAIN. PLEASE HELP ME TO AUTHENTICATE THIS ONE TOO.
I DON'T KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING??? I SHOULD ASK 1ST,AND NOT AFTER..SIGH...

ITEM: HL CROSS OVER BANDAGE DRESS
SELLER: ani402
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190415609625&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123
COMMENTS: I AM NOT SURE NOW THAT I'VE READ MOST POSTS HERE.IT'S SO SCARY HOW MANY FAKES OUT THERE.
PLEEEEZE HELP ME..
MANY THANKS LADIES.

PLEEEEZE HELP EVERYONE ESPECIALLY JACKY---TO AUTHENTICATE THIS,AND ESPECIALLY THE ONE ABOVE


----------



## jackyluxury

nguoidep said:


> HI IT'S ME AGAIN. PLEASE HELP ME TO AUTHENTICATE THIS ONE TOO.
> I DON'T KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING??? I SHOULD ASK 1ST,AND NOT AFTER..SIGH...
> 
> ITEM: HL CROSS OVER BANDAGE DRESS
> SELLER: ani402
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190415609625&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123
> COMMENTS: I AM NOT SURE NOW THAT I'VE READ MOST POSTS HERE.IT'S SO SCARY HOW MANY FAKES OUT THERE.
> PLEEEEZE HELP ME..
> MANY THANKS LADIES.
> 
> PLEEEEZE HELP EVERYONE ESPECIALLY JACKY---TO AUTHENTICATE THIS,AND ESPECIALLY THE ONE ABOVE



hi no worries at all that dress is authentic  and lovely too!


----------



## jackyluxury

finer_woman said:


> Please authenticate this HL. Thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320561094480



for as i can see in the 2 pictures it looks authentic but to be 100% sure i'd need close up pictures of the labels,  hangingstraps, care labels(s) and zipper


----------



## nguoidep

nguoidep said:


> :dhi everyone,i am a newbie to hl dresses.
> I am not sure if i am in trouble or not. I just bought this hl dress.i checked what she is selling and she has 100% feedback.however, stupid me i missed that feedbacks are as buyer,and not as seller. I just paid her.
> Would you ladies pleeeeeeeeeeze help me to authenticate this dress? If it's not authentic,can i call paypal now and cancel the transaction or call ebay. I am panicking..
> Pleeeeze help me gals asap
> 
> item: Hl runway power dress
> seller: Glamazon-rocks-etrading8877
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=170509412070&sspagename=adme:x:rtq:us:1123
> comments: Dumb me i was busy looking at the fabric,and forgot that she didn't have pics of the inside tags.
> 
> Need help immediately pleeeze,anyone or everyone
> many thanks
> i know i supposed to ask 1st,but i totally forgot that tpf can auth. Hl too until i bought it already..sigh


 
hi jacky, you meant both are authentic right???


----------



## nguoidep

nguoidep said:


> :dhi everyone,i am a newbie to hl dresses.
> I am not sure if i am in trouble or not. I just bought this hl dress.i checked what she is selling and she has 100% feedback.however, stupid me i missed that feedbacks are as buyer,and not as seller. I just paid her.
> Would you ladies pleeeeeeeeeeze help me to authenticate this dress? If it's not authentic,can i call paypal now and cancel the transaction or call ebay. I am panicking..
> Pleeeeze help me gals asap
> 
> item: Hl runway power dress
> seller: Glamazon-rocks-etrading8877
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?
> 
> viewitem&item=170509412070&sspagename=adme:x:rtq:us:1123
> comments: Dumb me i was busy looking at the fabric,and forgot that she didn't have pics of the inside tags.
> 
> Need help immediately pleeeze,anyone or everyone
> many thanks
> i know i supposed to ask 1st,but i totally forgot that tpf can auth. Hl too until i bought it already..sigh


 
calling jacky pleeeze!!!!!!!
Hi jacky, you mean this one is authrntic too right???

Many thanks.:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## jente

item:Herve leger dress
seller:designer-babe 
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RARE-HERVE-LE..._s_Clothing&hash=item41511e80d6#ht_4659wt_930

Can you pls authenticate this dress.

Have a great day!

Jente


----------



## jente

her is another one

item:herve leger dress
seller:mchermitage
link:http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Herve-L...m&pt=Kleider&hash=item3a5cdcd42d#ht_969wt_930

Many thanks!
jente


----------



## bebefuzz

nguoidep, both are authentic. 

Everyone else's I cannot tell.


----------



## loveaddict

thank you so much jacky, omg i hope i can get my money back.
may i know how can u differentiate the real one and the fake one? just in case the seller need some prove *sob* once again here is the auction that i have purchased http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-ONE-...item43a049c770


----------



## jackyluxury

loveaddict said:


> thank you so much jacky, omg i hope i can get my money back.
> may i know how can u differentiate the real one and the fake one? just in case the seller need some prove *sob* once again here is the auction that i have purchased http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-ONE-...item43a049c770



hi, in this case i can tell by the colors of this dress.
the brown on the authentic is much darker.
the brown on the fake is more of a, sorry to say it like this, poop brown.
also the color of the bandage under the breast line is supposed to be more grayish pink metallic. now i never look only at the colors because that also can appear to be slightly different depending on in what light the dress was photographed and with what lens etc.
this dress also has messy stitching. you have to remember these are 1000+  dollar dresses. the stitching on the authentic looks very neat and clean. nothing like the stitching on this dress.

 hope you get a refund.
normally when you inform the seller about the situation and ask to return the dress for a refund they will accept it. at least if they are honest.
remember it is possible that she bought it from someone else on ebay or another platform who told her it was authentic. who knows...

GOOD LUCK! 




just compare
http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-ONE...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a049c770#ht_1086wt_1137

http://theglamourouslife.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/herve.jpg


----------



## bebefuzz

omg. I am going through the  worst headache. 
A seller posted pictures of an authentic Herve Leger on Ebay even though she is selling the fake version.

I contacted the seller shortly after winning and paying for the listing if she can indeed guarantee authenticity. 

She tells me that she didn't realize that Herve Leger was faked. And, that her sister bought it from Amazon and to be rest assured. 

Then, after winning, she posts a FAKE Herve Leger, that she declares authentic in her listing. I ask her about this... 
Then she tells me that she is without a job and has a disabled child. And, asks if I can wait for a refund. 
So, I feel pretty bad for her situation and agree. But, then I look at her completed listings and she's sold like 5 FAKES!!!

OMG. You have no idea the sad situations she described to me about her life! But, I feel pretty darn cheated as a lot of what she says don't coincide with each other AND she proceeded to send me pictures of carelabels that are CROPPED out so I can't see the dress it's actually attached to. I cannot believe that she didn't think I wouldn't notice. 

It is really amazing how deceitful some people are. Most people would not be able to lie like that. 

Needless to say I've opened a dispute with Paypal. No response or refund yet. BUt, if it is not resolved by Paypal, my credit card co. will be investigating!!!


----------



## kiwi0926

Hi I was wondering if anyone has ever purchased from shadesemporium.com before?  Do they sell authentic items?


----------



## nguoidep

bebefuzz said:


> nguoidep, both are authentic.
> 
> Everyone else's I cannot tell.


 hi BEBEFUZZ,thank yoy. i was worried  after checkingher feedback,and and didn't see that she didn't post the inside label. don't knwow what it was thinking??? 
love you all.


----------



## kimmij

kimmij said:


> Hi All,
> Would you mind giving your opinion on the following items?
> I'm interested in item 1, but the second and third from the same seller look suspicious to me.
> 
> Item 1: HERVE LEGER black bandage dress XS
> Number: 150463783861
> Seller: taren8715
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150463783861&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> item 2: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-XS-NAVY-CRYSTAL-ACCENT-DRESS-1950-RETAIL-/150465379316?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item23086f7bf4#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Item 3: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-XS-GREEN-W-BEADING-AROUND-WAIST-/150463784442?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item23085725fa#ht_514wt_1138
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Just wanted to thank Bebefuzz and Jacky for their help on this.
Item 1 is now shipping. Will let you know how things are once the dress has arrived.


----------



## chynaxdawl

Seller has 0 feedback and this is probably fake, but a girl can hope!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HERVE-LEGER...637081068QQcategoryZ63861QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nguoidep

HI JACKY,PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS DRESS:

ITEM: HL NOVELTY CORAL
SELLER: cafashioncloset
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220637768471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
COMMENTS: IT LOOKS PROMISING

MANY THANKS


----------



## jackyluxury

nguoidep said:


> HI JACKY,PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS DRESS:
> 
> ITEM: HL NOVELTY CORAL
> SELLER: cafashioncloset
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220637768471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> COMMENTS: IT LOOKS PROMISING
> 
> MANY THANKS



authentic


----------



## jackyluxury

chynaxdawl said:


> Seller has 0 feedback and this is probably fake, but a girl can hope!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HERVE-LEGER...637081068QQcategoryZ63861QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem



ooohh please read back. this seller is the same as omos.closet, babygirltemi, heavensenttrend and the list goes on. sells only fakes
beware of this seller


----------



## nguoidep

jackyluxury said:


> authentic


 
thanks so much Jacky..


----------



## itsferlove

has anybody authenticated anything from http://stores.ebay.com/JTandCompany?
I'm interested in this skirt http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BCBG-BLACK-...wItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item53e255119f
TIA :]


----------



## bebefuzz

Jt&co is reputable.


----------



## bebefuzz

nguoidep said:


> HI JACKY,PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS DRESS:
> 
> ITEM: HL NOVELTY CORAL
> SELLER: cafashioncloset
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220637768471&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> COMMENTS: IT LOOKS PROMISING
> 
> MANY THANKS



Please note that the pictures have this as a size small and do not reflect the listing of an xs dress.


----------



## jackyluxury

bebefuzz said:


> Please note that the pictures have this as a size small and do not reflect the listing of an xs dress.



i already pointed it out as authentic but please note that the seller is using pictures of a different dress then she is selling as she is selling one in xs but the pictures are of a size small so i am only saying the dress is the pictures appears to be authentic not per se the dress she is selling


----------



## chynaxdawl

jackyluxury said:


> ooohh please read back. this seller is the same as omos.closet, babygirltemi, heavensenttrend and the list goes on. sells only fakes
> beware of this seller


 
as i suspected...thanks!


----------



## finer_woman

Please authenticate this herve leger. I messaged the seller asking if they had purchase receipts to verify the authenticity but they said they didn't since they work for a Herve Leger store and purchased the dress at a showroom sale. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150467981025&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## bebefuzz

finer_woman, 

It looks authentic to me. 

arggh... however, I am weary about every seller on Ebay now regardless of pictures. I'm dealing with a seller that used authentic pictures to sell a fake! This takes it to a whole new level! And, she has 100% feedback. 

It is PAINFUL waiting for dispute results from paypal!


----------



## finer_woman

thanks!


----------



## nguoidep

bebefuzz said:


> please note that the pictures have this as a size small and do not reflect the listing of an xs dress.


 
oh no, so it can mean that if i were to buy it she can send me a fake one,and i can't fight it????

Thanks


----------



## bebefuzz

This is about the worst experience ever. The seller keeps trying to get me to cancel the dispute. I'm obviously not dumb. 

Then, she is using different Ebay accounts to bid on my items, so she can blackmail me later. I've blocked her different ebay accounts. She is really vindictive.

I guess when you deal with people who will sell fake items as authentic, that's what you're up against.


----------



## bebefuzz

Right now, it seems there are more fake than real on Ebay... I should just be happy with the ones I have and stick to buying from reputable sites.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello,

Would you please take a look at this HL and let me know your thoughts on authenticity?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220636772353&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_3469wt_1139

Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please take a look at this HL and let me know your thoughts on authenticity?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220636772353&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_3469wt_1139
> 
> Thanks!



Hello.... is anyone out there? I am in desperate need of advice....


----------



## jackyluxury

BellaShoes said:


> Hello.... is anyone out there? I am in desperate need of advice....



hi  would need to see more pictures to be sure
pictures of the label, the hangingstraps (incl. view of inside of the hangingstraps) and carelabels 

somehow i do not have a very good feel about this dress though


----------



## bebefuzz

Bella, My guess is fake?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies..... I am glad I waited to hear your thoughts.


----------



## BellaShoes

I found another possibility, authentic? TIA!


----------



## jackyluxury

BellaShoes said:


> I found another possibility, authentic? TIA!



authentic


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much jacky!


----------



## nguoidep

hi everyone,please authenticate this HL dress,many thanks.

item: HL COCTAIL DRESS
SELLER: illiumineart
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120594961795&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
COMMENTS: I AM NOT SURE.SHE SOLD QUITE MANY,BUT THEY WERE QUITE CHEAP EXCEPT FOR THIS ONE.

THANK YOU .


----------



## bebefuzz

Nguoidep, I would not bid on that. I do not believe any of those bandage dresses are authentic. sorry...


----------



## nguoidep

bebefuzz said:


> nguoidep, i would not bid on that. I do not believe any of those bandage dresses are authentic. Sorry...


 
:d hi bebefuzz,thanks for your reply. I asked her for more photos.she sent them to my email address,but i don't know how to link them to here. I know this one is new,not sure how new..saw it about 3 weeks on neiman or berdorf..can't remember. Anyway, hl really mess me up because some labels has serial number sewned right beside the hl tag,and some don't.i called hl company, and wanted to ask when did they started the serial no. Thing,but the so called product service rep was not there/???.
I'll go and compare to the others.there's another listing by another seller,but then who knows which is authentic..lol..:d


what do think jacky?


----------



## bebefuzz

Believe it or not, but there are fakes for this style already. 

Jacky, what do you think?


----------



## bebefuzz

To link photos, save the photos she sent on your computer somewhere, and click on the paperclip to attach. 
If the photos are too large, crop, stretch or skew to make them smaller in paint.


----------



## nguoidep

bebefuzz said:


> To link photos, save the photos she sent on your computer somewhere, and click on the paperclip to attach.
> If the photos are too large, crop, stretch or skew to make them smaller in paint.


 
GOODMORNING BEBEFUZZ, THERE ARE FAKE STYLE FOR ALMOST ALL HL.I'LL TRY.
THANKS BEBEFUZZ.
WHAT DO THINK OF THIS ONE.THERE WAS A POST ALREADY ABOUT THIS DRESS,BUT THE LINK GOT LOST/DELEDTED SOMEHOW.IT SHOWS UP AGAIN UNDER THE SAME SELLER NAME.
ITEM: HL GREY V-NECK
SELLER: arenillas
LINK: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300443790714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
COMMENTS:NOT SURE.
 THE " HL" ON THE TAGS ARE WHITSIH INSTEAD OF PURPLISH/?YOUR OPIONION.

WHAT DO YOU,AND ESPECIALLY JACKY THINK? 
I KNOW I'VE AN OBSESSION FOR HL DRESS NOW...NOT GOOD FOR THE POCKET..LOL.
MANY THANKS LADIES


----------



## nguoidep

bebefuzz said:


> To link photos, save the photos she sent on your computer somewhere, and click on the paperclip to attach.
> If the photos are too large, crop, stretch or skew to make them smaller in paint.


 
ok,thanks bebefuzz.see what you and Jacky think?hopefully it'll work.what's paperclip?
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\My Pictures
ok,bebefuzz.it didn't work. where is the paperclip? sorry,i know this forum is not about computer tutoring,but please help.
thanks bebefuzz.


----------



## bebefuzz

It's a paperclip icon. If you row over it with your mouse, it says attachments.


----------



## bebefuzz

nguoidep. 

This last dress is really confusing. I am unsure about this one. Can she provide pictures of the herve leger hanger straps, price tag with size side up?

Here are my concerns... 
1.Comparing to Herve Leger v-neck essentials, all the bands are sewn together individually, this doesn't look to be the case.
2. Zipper doesn't go down far enough. 
3. Main tag placement seems different from the v neck essentials that I've seen... 
4. top of strap maybe a little different, can't tell... 
Having said that I am NOT sure this is a knockoff. It can very well be authentic... but ask her for the above photos to be sure. 

When someone is trying to sell something this expensive on Ebay, they will get back to you.


----------



## jackyluxury

nguoidep said:


> hi everyone,please authenticate this HL dress,many thanks.
> 
> item: HL COCTAIL DRESS
> SELLER: illiumineart
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120594961795&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> COMMENTS: I AM NOT SURE.SHE SOLD QUITE MANY,BUT THEY WERE QUITE CHEAP EXCEPT FOR THIS ONE.
> 
> THANK YOU .



all  items from that seller are fake, even though there are not enough pictures in this listing for me to be 100% about this exact dress i am pretty sure it is fake too since the seller does not sell anything authentic as the shoes he/she is selling are fake too
my advice: stray far away from this seller


----------



## jackyluxury

nguoidep said:


> GOODMORNING BEBEFUZZ, THERE ARE FAKE STYLE FOR ALMOST ALL HL.I'LL TRY.
> THANKS BEBEFUZZ.
> WHAT DO THINK OF THIS ONE.THERE WAS A POST ALREADY ABOUT THIS DRESS,BUT THE LINK GOT LOST/DELEDTED SOMEHOW.IT SHOWS UP AGAIN UNDER THE SAME SELLER NAME.
> ITEM: HL GREY V-NECK
> SELLER: arenillas
> LINK: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300443790714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> COMMENTS:NOT SURE.
> THE " HL" ON THE TAGS ARE WHITSIH INSTEAD OF PURPLISH/?YOUR OPIONION.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU,AND ESPECIALLY JACKY THINK?
> I KNOW I'VE AN OBSESSION FOR HL DRESS NOW...NOT GOOD FOR THE POCKET..LOL.
> MANY THANKS LADIES




bebefuz is 100% right, this is a fake so i refer to her comment for the reasons why  -->

This last dress is really confusing. I am unsure about this one. Can she provide pictures of the herve leger hanger straps, price tag with size side up?

Here are my concerns... 
1.Comparing to Herve Leger v-neck essentials, all the bands are sewn together individually, this doesn't look to be the case.
2. Zipper doesn't go down far enough. 
3. Main tag placement seems different from the v neck essentials that I've seen... 
4. top of strap maybe a little different, can't tell... 
Having said that I am NOT sure this is a knockoff. It can very well be authentic... but ask her for the above photos to be sure. 

When someone is trying to sell something this expensive on Ebay, they will get back to you.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, sorry if this is not in correct format but is this seller of HL authentic? 

seller: sombree
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Col...wItem&pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item43a07e2503
item: 290455430403

I'm skeptical because multiple sizes and color options are given, but I just want to make sure. thank you!


----------



## bebefuzz

Dezy, 
Unfortunately,
HECK NO!
This is FAKE. 
warehouse for HErve Leger??? 
need your cellphone??? 

Holy cow, I just had the worst Ebay experience in regards to fake Herve Leger and I am AFRAID of leaving any negative feedback as the seller is literally a PSYCHO. Please be careful. Once you pay, they have your address. I know it sounds so dramatic, right?


----------



## bebefuzz

jackyluxury said:


> bebefuz is 100% right, this is a fake so i refer to her comment for the reasons why  -->
> 
> This last dress is really confusing. I am unsure about this one. Can she provide pictures of the herve leger hanger straps, price tag with size side up?
> 
> Here are my concerns...
> 1.Comparing to Herve Leger v-neck essentials, all the bands are sewn together individually, this doesn't look to be the case.
> 2. Zipper doesn't go down far enough.
> 3. Main tag placement seems different from the v neck essentials that I've seen...
> 4. top of strap maybe a little different, can't tell...
> Having said that I am NOT sure this is a knockoff. It can very well be authentic... but ask her for the above photos to be sure.
> 
> When someone is trying to sell something this expensive on Ebay, they will get back to you.



I don't say fake unless I'm a 100% sure. Thanks Jacky!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bebe- *thank you so much I knew it was too good to be true. I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. I dont understand *bay seems to be getting stricker, but all the rules seem to be making everything easier for fraudulent sellers to claim items are authentic when they aren't.


----------



## nguoidep

bebefuzz said:


> It's a paperclip icon. If you row over it with your mouse, it says attachments.


 hi bebefuzz,am technologically challenge.lol.i saved it to document,but i don't see any icon that say paperclip? i don't think it's real either,but i wants you ladies to check the pics.
should i move the file to desktop? what's paperclip under? thanks


----------



## nguoidep

jackyluxury said:


> bebefuz is 100% right, this is a fake so i refer to her comment for the reasons why  -->
> 
> This last dress is really confusing. I am unsure about this one. Can she provide pictures of the herve leger hanger straps, price tag with size side up?
> 
> Here are my concerns...
> 1.Comparing to Herve Leger v-neck essentials, all the bands are sewn together individually, this doesn't look to be the case.
> 2. Zipper doesn't go down far enough.
> 3. Main tag placement seems different from the v neck essentials that I've seen...
> 4. top of strap maybe a little different, can't tell...
> Having said that I am NOT sure this is a knockoff. It can very well be authentic... but ask her for the above photos to be sure.
> 
> When someone is trying to sell something this expensive on Ebay, they will get back to you.


hi Jacky,and bebefuzz,i've not asked her for anything yet? i'll do it now.


----------



## nguoidep

jackyluxury said:


> all items from that seller are fake, even though there are not enough pictures in this listing for me to be 100% about this exact dress i am pretty sure it is fake too since the seller does not sell anything authentic as the shoes he/she is selling are fake too
> my advice: stray far away from this seller


hi Jackie, SHOES ARE FAKE TOO?? I DIDN'T CHECK  THE SHOES. THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## markc3678

I've been there, Bebefuzz! And this seller sells ALOT of items. I questioned the authenticity of my purchase and she totally went off on me. Left scathing remarks on feedback. I never once said anything unprofessional or "attacking". eBay reimbursed me all of my costs but I'm worried about her bidding on one of my items as well. If she wins and leaves an obvious neg. then I will definitely follow up with eBay and I'm sure they will remove her feedback. We all have to remember that eBay is a trading venue for sellers to have the opportunity to reach more buyers. We don't hold the landlord of a consignment store liable for a counterfeit item sold. I believe they do have some accountability, and for their own success, they have to maintain a trustworthy reputation. I think setting up VERO was an excellent idea and I believe eBay has allowed buyer and seller input to make the trading experience as positive as possible. I don't really worry too much since all of my purchases are done through Paypal so I am protected through them (note-not international sales) and eBay's buyer protection program. Just make sure you go the distance to authenticate before putting down big bucks! Luckily, we have The Purse Forum! I am addicted already! I have learned so much in such a small amount of time, it's addicting!


----------



## bebefuzz

Mark,
I like Ebay as well for selling and buying, but there are a lot of things that they can implement that would make it better such as:

1. strikes from sellers. It doesn't show up publicly until they've racked a certain amount to protect buyers. I know for a fact that the seller that I dealt with had 3 accounts. 
one account to only use to buy and leave very negative feedback for sellers. I think she gets a lot of partial refunds this way!
2 other accounts to sell/cheat from.

2. Better authenticators for HL!

Anyway... I'm sorry that you had to go thru the same thing... the amount of stress a person goes through is pretty surprising. 

My seller was a small time seller, like feedback around 30 on the account she did her listing on. A mixture of fake herve Leger with other really cheap stuff.


----------



## bebefuzz

Mark, 

If you want, you can pm me and I can give you the 3 accounts (that I know of) to block her from your listings...


----------



## KoutureKitty

Hello,

Item: Herve Leger Dress
Seller:connieo0
Item Number: 320561685671
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...85671&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

How does this dress look?

Thanks for you help


----------



## bebefuzz

KoutureKitty,

Love the name and picture. lol... makes me laugh. 

Anyway, it looks good from what I can see... but ask for pictures of the carelabel to be sure. 

I need to be working rather than being on tpf!! ok back to work...


----------



## KoutureKitty

bebefuzz said:


> KoutureKitty,
> 
> Love the name and picture. lol... makes me laugh.
> 
> Anyway, it looks good from what I can see... but ask for pictures of the carelabel to be sure.
> 
> I need to be working rather than being on tpf!! ok back to work...




Will do. Thank you so much!


----------



## hervelover

HI! can some one please tell me if these are real??

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290455499457

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Ban...wItem&pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item43a0784c93

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Viv...wItem&pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item43a07f10f3

These are some of the very few items that i have been able to find that have the size xxs... i checked the Herve Leger website, and even many department stores... the just dont have the xxs in stock :cry:
Hopefully these are real!

Thaaaank youu!


----------



## bebefuzz

Hervelover, 
All fake.  sorry


----------



## luxlover

hi, could you ladies check out this Herve Leger for me and let me know http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160451350846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thanks!


----------



## jackyluxury

luxlover said:


> hi, could you ladies check out this Herve Leger for me and let me know http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160451350846&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> thanks!



pls read back this seller has been discussed many times already....same as omos.closet, heavenesenttrend, babygirltemi and the list goes on....sells only fakes
 sorry


----------



## bebefuzz

wow... that fake went off for a lot! 
yikes. I feel sorry for whoever purchased it!


----------



## chynaxdawl

haha this thread is like hl exclusively almost!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Ade...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3ca834ac3e how's this one?


----------



## bebefuzz

chyna, 

This looks authentic to me. It's much more rare to see fakes sell for over $500. But, that's not the reason why I think it's authentic. Everything looks right about this piece. 

Gosh, how do these sellers have so many Herve Leger to sell at discounted prices?


----------



## valin_one

Hi super ladies does anybody know to authenticate an Herve Leger dress? Please take a look at this link and tell me because i am the winner of this dress and i don't know if it is original Herve Leger!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280535015162
Thank you very very much!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

valin, fake. sorry.


----------



## bebefuzz

valin, there may be a possibility that the seller was lazy and did not take her own pictures. Have her send you pics of the carelabel. good luck.


----------



## hervelover

okay, i feel like ive read about 'tullulahgrace' on here before, but i cant find the post.. are her items legit? Browsing through her store, i see some dress that look real.. while others are questionable at best:

1.http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...C_Dresses&hash=item3caf338d1a#ht_11968wt_1120


I also feel like ive seen 'fashionandu' on here.. but im not sure..

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Pin..._WC_Dresses&hash=item5191a5dbb4#ht_3873wt_894

So many ebayers have such similar names, its become a challenge to just keep up with that, let alone items for sale! What do you all think? real/legitimate sellers?


----------



## hervelover

ohhh one more

3. http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-Rai...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a5d02fcfa


----------



## itsferlove

has anybody authenticated apparel from joemohayous1? They sell a lot of bcbg items
http://myworld.ebay.com/joemohayous1/
http://cgi.ebay.com/138-BCBG-BRAND-..._WC_Skirts&hash=item3f00d18158#ht_2224wt_1137


----------



## valin_one

Hi my friends please help me with those dress are authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290455918874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260638030093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you girls


----------



## bebefuzz

itsferlove said:


> has anybody authenticated apparel from joemohayous1? They sell a lot of bcbg items
> http://myworld.ebay.com/joemohayous1/
> http://cgi.ebay.com/138-BCBG-BRAND-..._WC_Skirts&hash=item3f00d18158#ht_2224wt_1137



I believe so. I love these skirts even more than my Herve Leger dresses! My husband's opinion likes these skirts better too. They are extremely versatile too. I actually purchased 2 from this seller recently. Should have them soon. But, I think that they are authentic, otherwise, I wouldn't have purchased them. 

I have so many of these in all sorts of colors. It really is amazing how different the effect is based on the color. 
You can pull them down for the office if it's navy or black, or hike it up and stuff a filmy blouse for a modern sexy night look. needless to say, LOVE THESE!


----------



## itsferlove

They sell them for dirt cheap, even the buy it now price is a fraction of what the item goes for. Also, they have a lot of colors in many different sizes, yet don't show the tags. Some of the tags they have shown for "proof of authenticity" doesn't match up to the actual item. Which could just be from sloppy auctioning


----------



## bebefuzz

itsferlove,

I can update for you once I get them. My first one will be here in a couple of days. 

To tell you the truth, I'm not worried. It's weird, but I think I can tell most of the time just by looking at a picture of the fabric. <--of course, when I authenticate, that's not the only thing I look at. Believe me, I know WAY too much on authenticating. I should be on that show Pawn Stars. LOL Oh, and I have bought from bloomingdale's and other stores, so I have skirts that I can compare side by side. 

Have you tried one of these skirts? They are great... obviously, I'm obsessed with these..


----------



## bebefuzz

I have bought a bcbg bandage skirt from TeresaHilton and received and made sure they are authentic. So, if you want reassurance, you can purchase from her instead.


----------



## valin_one

Hi my friends please please help me to authenticate those dress pleaseeeeeeee?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you girls


----------



## bebefuzz

Reason why I didn't respond is because I was unsure. 

First one looks good. 

Second one I wouldn't bid purely based on the fact of seller feedback. For expensive items, I require at least 99% positive feedback with at least 20 seller feedback. Plus, I'm not familiar with this style and there aren't enough pictures in the post to prove authenticity.


----------



## bebefuzz

I don't like to accuse "fake" unless I'm sure... so I don't respond to all questions about authenticity... or if Jacky gets to it first.


----------



## bebefuzz

For bcbg bandage skirts, they have a very good sale on them at 6pm.com which is a very reputable site if you don't want to use Ebay. Skirts are $55 for many of the colors.


----------



## purse-nality

hi there!

need help authenticating this HL dress... seller has only 1 feedback 

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220641044281&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


thanks thanks!


----------



## jackyluxury

purse-nality said:


> hi there!
> 
> need help authenticating this HL dress... seller has only 1 feedback
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220641044281&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> thanks thanks!



please read back seller has been reviewed many many many times...sells only fake


----------



## jackyluxury

valin_one said:


> Hi my friends please please help me to authenticate those dress pleaseeeeeeee?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you girls




first ine is authentic second looks authentic too but she uses different pictures so it could be that she uses pictured taken from the internet and not of the actual dress


----------



## purse-nality

jackyluxury said:


> please read back seller has been reviewed many many many times...sells only fake




omg... no wonder listing was just closed! thanks so much!


----------



## alyssa08

hi there  can anyone authenticate this HL for me? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-NWT-Herve-...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f01b2008d


----------



## bebefuzz

wow... this one will take a true expert to decide... Jacky, what do you think?


----------



## bebefuzz

Alyssa, 
ok. I think it is fake. There are a few reasons why I think so. I'm not going to list them just in case there are people who help counterfeiters. But, one of the most obvious is it described sunburst on one of the tags. This dress is not sunburst color.

Jacky, please let me know if you agree/disagree.


----------



## karolinec1

hervelover said:


> okay, i feel like ive read about 'tullulahgrace' on here before, but i cant find the post.. are her items legit? Browsing through her store, i see some dress that look real.. while others are questionable at best:
> 
> 1.http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...C_Dresses&hash=item3caf338d1a#ht_11968wt_1120
> 
> 
> I also feel like ive seen 'fashionandu' on here.. but im not sure..
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Pin..._WC_Dresses&hash=item5191a5dbb4#ht_3873wt_894
> 
> So many ebayers have such similar names, its become a challenge to just keep up with that, let alone items for sale! What do you all think? real/legitimate sellers?


 
Both are considered legitimate sellers.


----------



## ::Nicole::

hi ladies,

i'd like to purchase my 1st HL.. saw this and i'd like to know if it looks good to you.. TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4aa32820b5

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-HERVE-LEGER...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4cf0629d61


----------



## bebefuzz

Nicole, 
The pink round neck is for sure 100% authentic. Not sure about the other one.


----------



## ::Nicole::

thanks *bebefuzz*


----------



## alyssa08

thanks bebefuzz. I emailed the seller and she said sunburst refers to the style and not the color. I have no idea... I don't own any HL. is that true?


----------



## bebefuzz

I'm sorry, but I don't believe that. 

I'm not familiar with that type of tag on HL, never seen it before, but it looks VERY similar to bcbg tags. I have a lot of bcbg bandage skirts and that tag matches it to a T, and at that spot is the color. This I know for sure. Also, style is usually a number on the tag, not a name. 

Anyway, I really wish Jacky was online so she can give her input on this one. I've seen this dress a lot now on Ebay. 

If that dress is authentic, they have changed a LOT as far as tags go. HL tags do differ from season/style, but I've never seen tags like these....


----------



## bebefuzz

I just did a google. Sunburst is a Herve Leger color, NOT style

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0450338525841


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Is this dress authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Vio...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3caf5d717e


----------



## hervelover

glamourgirl--im sure thats a fake.


----------



## blusilv

Hi guys would really appreciate your help with this. Is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-100-authentic-bandage-dress-XS-RRP-950-/200497457891?cmd=ViewItem&pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&hash=item2eae946ae3#ht_1133wt_919

Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

blusilv, authentic


----------



## chynaxdawl

these are probably all fakes...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160460926182&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150472735966&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
i requested more photos for this one:














http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260641788336&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290457269444&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

can you tell i really want this style? i was so bummed out when it sold out right before i was about to buy it.


----------



## bebefuzz

All fake


----------



## bebefuzz

If you really want a one shoulder authentic, take a look at the below. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-One..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3caed79023#ht_2528wt_912
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...WC_Dresses&hash=item41518e41d9#ht_2758wt_1136
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-ban..._WC_Dresses&hash=item51913996bf#ht_2512wt_912
http://cgi.ebay.com/2190-NWT-HERVE-...C_Dresses&hash=item3ca902faca#ht_18638wt_1136
There are no authentic dresses of the style that you posted. Sorry.


----------



## chynaxdawl

yea didn't think so... 
thanks for finding some real ones though...very sweet of you, *bebefuzz*!


----------



## lubird217

i think i found a real one, can anyone confirm?:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...47423&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1049wt_887


----------



## ::Nicole::

hi ladies,

i'd like to know if this looks good






TIA


----------



## finhuang

Please help to auth this juicy couture tracksuit jacket. Thank you!


----------



## bebefuzz

lubird, 
Looks good.

Nicole, 
I do not believe this is authentic. I hope this was not purchased.


----------



## ::Nicole::

bebefuzz said:


> Nicole,
> I do not believe this is authentic. I hope this was not purchased.



nope.. didn't buy it.. how can you tell? the tag? but it looks so real


----------



## bebefuzz

I believe the tag is the thing that's wrong. The color is the mistake. I believe that's why it's crossed out. A lot of times, the copycats will use the same tag on many dresses and that's why the color will say fuschia when the dress is blue. 

To prohibit illegal returns, they cut the inside tag or mark the inside tag. I just see no reason to cross out the color...


----------



## bebefuzz

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-HERVE-LEGE..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1c14619a9d#ht_499wt_1156

What do you ladies think? Authentic? Fake?


----------



## blusilv

*bebefuzz:* Oh thanks for the reply! Unfortunately, I didnt manage to catch the auction in time before it ended, deathly afraid of paying that amount of money for something that may not be authentic. Thanks so much for your help though bebe, really appreciate it!


----------



## angiesc08

I've been looking for this gorgeous coral Herve Leger dress everywhere but can't find, I am guessing this is from an older collection (i have seen it in black in the current season) and i happened to find it on ebay..was hoping someone could help determine if it's authentic or fake? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320568576397&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item #: 320568576397

Thanks so much!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

i posted this in another thread, sorry, just wondering..would Neiman Marcus Last Call sell fake stuff? Sorry if this is such an ignorant question, I just bought a pair of Billy TR's and can't find them anywhere online!


----------



## ::Nicole::

hi ladies,

i need your help again  is this color a bit off to you? does HL has this color?


----------



## nguoidep

Hi,please help to authenticate this dress:

item: HL pink bandage
seller: strawberrydes
item#: 270615705472
link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Herve-Leger-Pink...Item&pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f01f3f780
comments: not sure.it looks good.hanging straps look authentic.she does sell a gold foil one too,but this one does not look authentic so essentially if one is not then the pink is likely not too. However, i need a second opinion because the pink does look kind of authentic.
many thanks


----------



## rsvarela

Hi! I just want to know if someone recognizes this Herve Leger... I want to know if it was actually part of a collection, which collection or if Herve Leger actually never made this pattern?!?!?!http://www.tianyimaoyi.com/herve-leger-oneshoulder-ombre-dress-green-p-1038.html


----------



## loveaddict

hi ladies and jacky, may i know is this authentic? i know it has ended, just wanna know haha =)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150467981025&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thank youuuu so much you guys saved me once before!


----------



## that_girl

Hi All,

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Herve-Leger-...m&pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&hash=item1c145e2bbf

Fake? The seller has great feedback, but I am a little unsure!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi ladies,
Need help with this HL dress.  I've attached some photos, please let me know if it's authentic.  
Thank you


----------



## canyongirl

Can you please authenticate this Nanette Lepore dress?  http://cgi.ebay.com/Nanette-Lepore-...-Dress-4-s-/230503227650?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses

Thank you in advance.


----------



## valin_one

Hi girls pleaseeeee help me to authenticate those Herve Leger dress pleaseee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220648748222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250676628613&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270617450851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Thanks for your help girls!!!


----------



## nexisfan

Hi, ladies! I tried a search for sublime*couture (ebay seller) but nothing came up. These HLs are all fake, aren't they? 

http://stores.ebay.com/sublime-culture-boutique


----------



## chynaxdawl

i just won this and i think it's real since i haven't seen any fakes of it yet; but i'm not 100% sure though...can someone please authenticate for me? i don't want to pay unless i know it's real:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1&autorefresh=true

thank you so much!


----------



## bebefuzz

chynax, it's real. 

nexis, seller is a cheat. 

There are too many dresses to authenticate. really overwhelming. It would be great if more people would join in on authenticating. 

Valin, not sure about that first coral one. But the other two are fake.


----------



## chynaxdawl

thanks, *bebefuzz*!
i really appreciate you taking the time to authenticate for us because i have no clue; if i did i'd help you out...


----------



## valin_one

Hi my friends please help me to authenticate those Herve Leger dress pleaseee

1st:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220648897601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2s:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150475563860&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3s:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220650302476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4s:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180544334080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very very much for your help


----------



## nexisfan

bebefuzz said:


> chynax, it's real.
> 
> nexis, seller is a cheat.
> 
> There are too many dresses to authenticate. really overwhelming. It would be great if more people would join in on authenticating.
> 
> Valin, not sure about that first coral one. But the other two are fake.




I'm just starting to look in to the HL dresses but I'm pretty good at authentication in general. If you'd like to PM me some of the things you have noticed (real v. fake), I'd love to help out with the auth'ing.


----------



## valin_one

nexisfan said:


> I'm just starting to look in to the HL dresses but I'm pretty good at authentication in general. If you'd like to PM me some of the things you have noticed (real v. fake), I'd love to help out with the auth'ing.


 

Hi my friend thank you very much for your help!!I have many brand name dresses but i did not have any Herve Leger dress yet and i really want to buy one but i cant' understand how is an authentic HL dress because i did not see any in a store because in Greece we don't have a HL boutique!!In my opinion the 3dly and the last one are authentic but i don't know for the others if you find something for those dresses that i posted it please send me a msg!!Thank you very much again!!Kind regards!!


----------



## blusilv

Hi Herve Leger experts, would like to know if this is authentic, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-HERVE-LEGER-Ash-Bandage-Off-Shlder-Dress-XS-1590-/270620092317?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses#ht_3419wt_1204


----------



## valin_one

hi girls please please help me with this dresses i want to buy an HL dresss

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220650302476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180544334080&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks very much for your help!!!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Herve Leger dress.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-bandage-dress-Sz-XS-/290462347535?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses

Please help me authenticate


----------



## chloeheartsme

hi ladies,

can someone please help me authenticate this herev leger dress
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Herve-Leger-G...10572199595?pt=Women_s_Clothing#ht_4952wt_913
There are other dresses from this seller, and the prices are unbelievable.

Thanks xx


----------



## bebefuzz

Chloe, 

It is fake


----------



## bebefuzz

Nikoline,

Not enough pictures on the post...


----------



## bebefuzz

Valin, 

The black one looks authentic. 

On the second one, I never buy Herve Leger from the UK. There are a lot of fakes that are sold from there.


----------



## kohckamyxa

Could you tell me if this HL is  real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-RED...NEW-NWT-HL-/320574195557?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses


----------



## bebefuzz

kohck,

Looks real.


----------



## bebefuzz

Just to help out:
These are some of the FEW designs that are faked: 
http://www.hervelegershop.net/categories/Herve-Leger-Dress/?sort=featured&page=1
http://hervelegerdresssale.com/

These dresses in the links are NOT authentic.


----------



## coconuttiger

Hi Ladies
can someone please authenticate this HL dress?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320574135651&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
thank you


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, 
looks like post 1194 got overlooked.  Is it real?

TIA


----------



## bebefuzz

There are not enough pics.  soleilbrun


----------



## ::Nicole::

hi ladies,

i need your help again  is this color a bit off to you? does HL has this color?


----------



## bebefuzz

This doesn't look real to me... The zipper looks light pink? and the color is not one that I've seen,  AND bands do not seem to correspond in same number/pattern as the real one.


----------



## jente

hi there,

Would you girls have any opinions about this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Red...0657696843?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses#ht_3455wt_930

Thank you!


----------



## bebefuzz

jente, 
Does not look real, imo


----------



## jente

bebefuzz,

Thank you! You are brilliant! Could not do without you!


----------



## jooriargh

Needing your help on a Herve...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200510322805&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Joo, the purple is authentic.


----------



## PrincessFashion

Is there a high end designer or moderate brand list for apparel and shoes that I can check my own list against?  I always have to be sure that my items are authentic, which I don't mind doing, but I just want to get an all inclusive high end designer list.  There are some apparel items out there that could be faked, but may not be on my list.

I've been gradually adding names on my list as I do my research, but there could be names on my list that shouldn't be on it.  I refer to threads from this forum, which is helpful.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> There are not enough pics.  soleilbrun


 
Thank you.  What more or what parts of the dress should I photograph?


----------



## bebefuzz

Take a picture of the carelabel inside the dress, tag with fabric content, also dress turned inside out with zipper facing camera.


----------



## ghostdog

please help authenticate this ebay :
Item Name:Vintage Gucci Jacket folds into an interior pocket s. 54
Item Number:310237541122
Seller ID:dresslikeamoviestar 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## shanghai_lily

Hello ladies, can I please get some opinions on this dress?  Seen so many Herve fakes, it's worrying me now!

Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...PageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:1123#ht_2101wt_1128


----------



## ghostdog

ghostdog said:


> please help authenticate this ebay :
> Item Name:Vintage Gucci Jacket folds into an interior pocket s. 54
> Item Number:310237541122
> Seller ID:dresslikeamoviestar
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...X:eRTM:US:1123




link is end... 
but check this seller
dresslikeamoviestar
this seller sell real or fake item?


----------



## T.J.

i need your help. is this authentic???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290468272536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## stassy

Please tell me this one is real! I have been wanting this dress to wear to a wedding for some time.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/488-NEW-BCBG-MAX...ESS-SIZE-2-/270616477052?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses


----------



## bebefuzz

shanghailily, Last two pictures on the posting are of a fake.

stassy, it's Authentic.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

Can someone please help authenticate this dress by this eBay seller?

Brand: Herve Leger
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Herve-Leger-Cocktail-Dress-Size-Small-NWTs-/120614434153?pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2#ht_1645wt_911

Thanks


----------



## bebefuzz

luckyhorseshoe
Fake.


----------



## T.J.

i need your help. is this mike and chris leather jacket authentic??? do i need more pictures???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290468272536&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bebefuzz

This forum thread has almost become exclusively Herve Leger. Unfortunately, I'm not informed enough for most brands to authenticate... only know the brands that I absolutely love like Paige, Frankie B, HL, etc.  
I hope someone else will be able to help you out but recently there have not been any other authenticators answering.


----------



## T.J.




----------



## luckyhorseshoe

bebefuzz said:


> luckyhorseshoe
> Fake.



Thanks bebefuzz- thought the prices were too good to be true


----------



## Ladybug^^

Please kindly authenticate the Herve Leger dress for me...
I just won this morning and didnt find out this thread until now...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280553304926&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much


----------



## itzme

Hi,  can i get some help on this HL dress?  All your words of wisdom appreciated


----------



## bebefuzz

itzme, ladybug, 
Need more pics. 

Both of these dress styles have been faked. So, to be sure, it would be nice to have pictures of the carelabel and dress turned inside out laid flat....


----------



## itzme

bebefuzz said:


> itzme, ladybug,
> Need more pics.
> 
> Both of these dress styles have been faked. So, to be sure, it would be nice to have pictures of the carelabel and dress turned inside out laid flat....


 

Thanks Bebe!  I'll ask the seller for more photos.


----------



## coconuttiger

hello
please authenticate these dresses 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Herve-Leger-...9316?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item255d0aa7a4

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Herve-Leger-...7276?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item255d0a789c

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2010-NWT-Her...9619?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4152662323
thank you!


----------



## bebefuzz

coconut, 
The first two are authentic. I am not sure about the 3rd.


----------



## coconuttiger

thank you


----------



## loverundercover

*











Hi, can someone give me feedback on this dress please? Also, does this style run small or large? Thank you 
*


----------



## loverundercover

Oh wow sorry the pics are so huge!


----------



## beeb

Could someone please help me authenticate these Paige jeans? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f5467a8&itemid=290449746232&ff4=263602_263622

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...f5467a8&itemid=200407680799&ff4=263602_263622

I only have one pair of Paige (definitely authentic, bought at Nordstrom's) so as far as I can tell the second ones look good though I want to be sure, & the first pair looks off to me. 

Thanks!


----------



## dkli14

I'm interested in purchasing this skirt.  Please let me know if its authentic. TIA!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thecatwalkcats/items/Herve_Leger_Essentials_Bandage_Skirt_Dress_Black_XS_BNT


----------



## graywolf

Can someone plz help me authenticate this herve leger dress?

Ebay seller: jigma5
Title of Auction: NEW Herve Leger V neck Black Bandage Dress - XS
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Herve-Leger-V-neck-Black-Bandage-Dress-XS-/330471147088?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4cf19d8650

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bebefuzz

graywolf, fake

donna, authentic photos

beeb, both jeans are authentic


----------



## mo.space

Is this herve authentic?

http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/3657/dsc0930c.jpg
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4466/dsc0931e.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/4084/dsc0933m.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/5820/dsc0935n.jpg
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/7080/dsc0936e.jpg
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/111/dsc0937l.jpg
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7863/dsc0940p.jpg
thank you so much


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Bebefuzz, I know you're doing this alone, so sorry to burden you further.

Can you help with this HL?  Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

More pics attached.

Let me know if you need more or different shots.

Again, thank you so much for all your hard work in helping us!


----------



## thegoldencage

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-NWT-M...ltDomain_2&hash=item3f0300f6fe#ht_4264wt_1026

help please? thank you!


----------



## bebefuzz

bulletproof. I believe this is fake. The workmanship is poor.


----------



## bebefuzz

mo.space,

Rest assured, you just got a really good deal.


----------



## shopgirl23

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-ONE..._WC_Dresses&hash=item27b51373b3#ht_500wt_1154

Could you please authenticate?


----------



## bebefuzz

shopgirl, fake


----------



## glamourous1098

Can someone authenticate this Chanel dress for me?  Thanks! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2#ht_3132wt_913


----------



## shopgirl23

thx bebefuzz you are so helpful!


----------



## mo.space

bebefuzz said:


> mo.space,
> 
> Rest assured, you just got a really good deal.



thank you so very much bebefuzz


----------



## nikki312

Please, is this a real Gucci sweater.

Thanks


----------



## beeb

bebefuzz said:


> graywolf, fake
> 
> donna, authentic photos
> 
> beeb, both jeans are authentic



Thanks bebefuzz!


----------



## Australienne

Hi Ladies,

I am keen to get an expert opinion on this Alaia shirt dress;

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....#ht_724wt_1139

Thank you in advance x


----------



## luna12345

www.monclerspace.com
this shop is orginal or fake?


----------



## beveledglass

I purchased this skirt on ebay last year or earlier this year, can't remember and the person selling it stated it was authentic and that they were a TPF member.  I figured since no skirts of this type/ style could be found on any of the replica Herve Leger sites that it was most likely authentic.  I never wound up wearing the skirt and then just resold it on eBay.  The person I sold it to is claiming that it's a cheap fake and wants a full refund.  I'm of course refunding the amount they paid etc. but really would like to know if someone else agrees that it's fake.

Thanks!


----------



## valin_one

hi girls please help me to authenticate this HL dress i want to buy one but i dont know how can i authenticated it so please check it and tell me
item:Herve Leger Style Bandage Cocktail Dress black Size M
item number:170541847474
seller:ladybella123
please help meeeeeee


----------



## evamikee

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and posted this in 21st Sept no reply as yet. I hope I've done this right. If not my apologies. I would like to buy this dress. Could someone please authenticate for me? I've had a look at the KM store and it looks to be authentic but if someone could verify? Thank you very much.

http://www.picturehosting.org/u/4176/ged2mul3.zq.jpg

http://www.picturehosting.org/u/4176/ged2mwge.t7.jpg

http://www.picturehosting.org/u/4176/ged2mz59.ul.jpg

http://www.picturehosting.org/u/4176/ged2mzwg.i0.jpg


----------



## shopgirl23

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280564865316

one hour left! please authenticate..


----------



## bebefuzz

Beveledglass, 

Do not issue a refund!!! I believe this to be authentic. 

Ask the buyer why they think this is fake.


----------



## beveledglass

Hi Bebefuzz!

Thanks so much for your reply.  I'm pretty much forced to issue a refund due to eBay policies etc.  I just got the skirt back today.  I can attempt to sell it again I suppose.  Know anyone who wants one? hehe.

The buyer claims that they have 4 other Herve Leger items and that this one looks cheaply made in comparison.  I have other Herve Leger items myself and they're all sort of different so it's really hard for me to say.  One thing that bothered the buyer is that there is a small area around the waist band where the stitching has come undone.  I hadn't noticed this before posting it.  I have other Herve Leger items that I am positive are authentic and I've had issues with the stitching on those in stress areas so I don't necessarily consider this an absolute method of confirming that the skirt is fake.

The buyer also believes that the hook and eye closure looks cheap compared to her other Herve Leger items.  I don't see any problem with it myself.

Now that I have the skirt back I can take more pics of it.  Is there something else I could show you that would help you determine whether or not it is indeed a replica or authentic?

Thanks so much again for providing such an awesome service!!!

Oh also, I was thinking of taking it in to the Herve Leger boutique in San Francisco (close to me) to see what they thought.  What do you think about this?


----------



## bebefuzz

yea. take it to the san fran store just to have it verified. But, I really think this is authentic. 

Good for you that you got it back though!

Seriously, though, if you have other authentic Herve Leger, just compare the Herve Leger tag.  The fakes are not quite as glossy and smooth. The fake tags are also slightly smaller. easiest way of comparing if you have an authentic on hand.


----------



## beveledglass

Thanks so much bebefuzz!  I really appreciate your help!  I'm going to be selling some other Herve Leger items so I'll take a look at those and compare the tags with my known authentic ones.  I'll probably post them here as well before listing just to see what you think.  I was fairly certain that all the ones I had were authentic but thanks so much for the great tip on the tags!

Ugg this was such a horrible eBay experience that I really don't want to have happen again! 

Anyway, you're the best!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## evamikee

Hi,

I got these forum details from eBay and would really appreciate some help with my earlier post.

Time is running out.... I need your help ladies, buy or not buy?

Am I posting in the right forum?


----------



## galwaygirl007

Hello Ladies, 

Would appreciate your opinions on the authenticity of this HL dress? There are so many fake hl on e-bay these days! Seller is stating it was used "at a shoot" - usually a red flag!

In the sellers feedback one buyer accuses the seller of selling a fake HL.

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260668476210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Thank You!


----------



## evamikee

There are only a few hours to go and so far lots of views to my question but no reply. I really wanted to buy the dress for my partner (the nearest KM store to me in the UK is around two hours drive). Last ditch attempt. Can anyone help me with this dress?


----------



## liran87

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Black-T-Shi...32966?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&hash=item43a1db9c26

is it DOLCE&GABBANA or D&G 
these are two different things
why do they appear together on shirt?

and what about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Black-Sweat...459?pt=US_CSA_MC_Sweaters&hash=item3361096fab


----------



## Australienne

Australienne said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am keen to get an expert opinion on this Alaia shirt dress;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....#ht_724wt_1139
> 
> Thank you in advance x



Anyone have any insight on this one? thank you!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Seller sent me additional pics (attached)

Item: Herve Leger Ombre Dress
Item Number: 260668476210
Seller: Pac200999

Would appreciate your opinions. (I have already bought it!).




galwaygirl007 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would appreciate your opinions on the authenticity of this HL dress? There are so many fake hl on e-bay these days! Seller is stating it was used "at a shoot" - usually a red flag!
> 
> In the sellers feedback one buyer accuses the seller of selling a fake HL.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260668476210&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank You!


----------



## Australienne

OOPS sorry here is link
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220659721506#ht_724wt_1139
images

I'd love an opinion, I purchased it on a whim and am now confused


----------



## bebefuzz

beveledglass, 

Yea... Ebay is a pain sometimes. Selling and buying. 

Once a seller tried to sell me a fake and then before even shipping the item started making threats. As the seller was from a nearby state, I never left a negative feedback. However, through a LONG and STRESSFUL process with Ebay and my credit card company, I got my money back. 

Plus, the seller had multiple Ebay accounts and started harrassing me with the items that I was trying to sell. 

The seller never even sent the fake dress and insisted upon keeping the cash. Some people are unbelievable! 

Outnet and Hautelook sometimes have great sales on previous seasons, but that takes patience. 

Good luck to you. I feel for honest sellers/buyers.


----------



## beveledglass

beveledglass said:


> Thanks so much bebefuzz!  I really appreciate your help!  I'm going to be selling some other Herve Leger items so I'll take a look at those and compare the tags with my known authentic ones.  I'll probably post them here as well before listing just to see what you think.  I was fairly certain that all the ones I had were authentic but thanks so much for the great tip on the tags!
> 
> Ugg this was such a horrible eBay experience that I really don't want to have happen again!
> 
> Anyway, you're the best!!! Thanks so much!!!



Hi Again Bebefuzz!

You were totally right about the skirt.  I took it to the HL boutique today in SF and they confirmed that it *IS *authentic.  I also took a dress I'm planning on selling and they authenticated that for me as well.  The woman at the store just stated that the skirt is an older model and that's why it has some slight differences from the newer items they're selling.  Anyway you were totally correct!  Keep up the good work!

-BeveledGlass


----------



## beveledglass

Hi Bebefuzz,

Just saw your reply!  Yeah eBay is a pain but mostly worth it.  Giltgroup is a good one for HLs too BTW!  So sorry to hear about your crappy eBay experience!  I value my positive feedback so don't want my buyers to be unhappy and I think this buyer really just didn't know about the skirt because it's an older model.  I was questioning it myself.  I'm just going to relist it and state that the HL boutique confirmed its authenticity and welcome anyone to post here to have it authenticated again.

Thanks so much for your really awesome help with this!


----------



## valin_one

Hi girls pleaseee help me to authenticity those dress i want to buy an authentic Herve Leger dressPleaseeee help me!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1450-nwt-Herve-...2119?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27b54265f7


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180565991809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330476913305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very very much!!!!Many kisses!!!


----------



## lizr

Hello everyone -- Has anyone purchased from this ebay store - shopaholics10? I'm interested in buying this dress, but I am concerned about authenticity. Would you worry over a top rated seller? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/484-ALICE-OLIVI...5543?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item41533968c7


----------



## ochie

Item:Herve Leger
Seller:conashchan
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger-Gray-Ombre-Bandage-Dress-Size-S-/330480372677?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4cf22a4bc5

Thank you in advance!


----------



## queenbee80

Hello everybody,

I don't want to open a thread just for a little question so I decide to post it here. I saw a nice Just Cavalli jacket on Ebay but it looks similar to the one offered by Hong Kong seller which I though replica. The seller confirmed the authenticity and say she has the dust bag to go with the coat. Have anybody ever seen a dust bag for a down jacket? 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Rose100

Good morning. This looks fake to me, but I wanted to check here to make sure, if you are so kind to take a  look:

Item Authentic Louis Vuitton Leopard Stole Wrap Shawl Scarf
Seller: hanjoumaicichi

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Louis...433?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4153479d11


----------



## Charmosa

Hi ladies,
I'm hoping someone can let me know if this website is selling fake True Religion jeans.  A colleague from work wants to buy from them and I told her I thought the prices were too good to be true and highly doubted they were authentic TR jeans at those prices.
http://www.cheaptruereligion-jeans.com/

Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## cherrylollipops

*Hello!

I would really appreciate some help in authenticating this HL dress. THanks so much in advance!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...43567&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1297wt_1129


----------



## jooriargh

Can someone please help me out with this Herve skirt? Thanks in advance! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Bla...64519?pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item53e3ff9947


----------



## Lizzie8686

Hi ladies! I am so glad that I found this site! Could someone please authenticate these Herve leggier dresses for me? I have already bought the first one. I received it today and it seems to be very good quality, but I have nothing to compare it to.   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3732874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...845777&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2250wt_922 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8770700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_922 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180571798398&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270646611407&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lovetoshop390

This price seems to good to be true?
Please help authenticate this HL dress!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-HERVE-LEGER-Bandage-Stripped-Multi-Color-Dress-XS-/200528363853?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb06c014d#ht_1699wt_950


----------



## evamikee

Is there anyone on the forum that knows about Karen Millen dresses? I posted an authenticity question weeks ago but have had no replies. Is it only Herve Leger in this forum?


----------



## ellacoach

.


----------



## peppamint

Hi!
Can anyone authenticate this Tory Burch belt? I got it from a consignment shop.

Thanks!


----------



## piperita

Hi, 
Can anyone help me authenticate this jacket?

Item: Loro Piana Mens Vest Jacket
Listing number: 350403199693
Seller: morigimilano
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ghostdog

please help me
this seeler have real od fake vuitton clothing?

Item Name: AUTH LOUIS VUITTON MENS BLACK PINK T-SHIRT XL
Item Number: 380280746917
Seller ID:linda*s***stuff
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-LOUIS-VUIT...46917?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&hash=item588a7fb3a5


----------



## maja.perdida

bebefuzz said:


> This is FAKE!!! 100% sure.



Can anyone please take a look at these two dresses?
Thanks in advance,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1684wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...843179&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Row

Hi Ladies!

Can someone look at this Woolrich coat?
Its a Woolrich arctic parka, but I saw in shops that the fur color is different en the buttons are more like beige.
The seller is saying its real but I need to know for sure..
I need to let her know tommorw
Someone knows?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Row

http://link.marktplaats.nl/390509353 this is the link sorry.

Please can someone look?

thanks thanks!!


----------



## fanta_lemon

Hi, Ladies and Gentlemen : )

Can anyone help me authenticate this Moncler K2 Jacket? 
*Link*: eBay: Moncler K2 Jacket, Size 1











Thank youuu : )


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> Take a picture of the carelabel inside the dress, tag with fabric content, also dress turned inside out with zipper facing camera.


 
It's been ages since you asked for these photos to authenticate.  Sorry for the delay.  I hope these help, if not I can send others. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/HL/


----------



## kara_n

Anyone here familiar with Stella McCartney clothing? Like the labels etc. I am interesting in purchasing a dress from someone. They sent photos but I'm not sure if it's totally authentic...I don't want to be quick to judge but I need to be sure.

So if you can help me, please PM me, I would prefer it that way..

Thanks...


----------



## runshantirun

Please authenticate this Moncler jacket. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authenthic-Monc...94?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2c588984ee

TIA


----------



## designerdesire

Hello,

I'd like to buy this Gucci scarf. It's available on Saks.com here (for reference): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...&bmUID=iMswo73

These are the pictures from the seller I'd like to buy from. I appreciate your responses!


----------



## IconScent

Hello Ladies , 
I have a general inquire about miu Miu composition tags : i saw very often on ebay tags like this one . .. and it's 100 % different from a composition tag on an Miu Miu apparel bought in Europe !. When i ask about, sellers usully say that their apparel was made by Miu Miu for the Asian or Japanese market ... Hong Kong is Miu Miu's single largest market in terms of sales,so i can figure a different composition tag only for this market ... But can someone please give me a clue about  it ?

Thank You !


----------



## Love-Vintage

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5fhS40s%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://feelway.com/ifv_Moncler_294194.html

http://feelway.com/ifv_Moncler_294321.html

I have 3 links to the same jacket. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Stephanie***

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160501426775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

HERVE LEGER DRESS


----------



## nexisfan

Haven't seen anyone authenticating in this thread in a while. If anyone knows some tips for HL and would like to PM me, I'd love to help out. I've been trying to figure it out for myself, but I'm not completely comfortable auth'ing yet for others. Speaking of which, this may be my first purchase, please let me know if it's fake! I know they make fakes of this dress, but this looked good to me. Appreciate it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=270661079409&si=1O3e%252B89iIw%252FMcM6VR1Cj3Am59j8%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## Stephanie***

nexisfan said:


> Haven't seen anyone authenticating in this thread in a while. If anyone knows some tips for HL and would like to PM me, I'd love to help out. I've been trying to figure it out for myself, but I'm not completely comfortable auth'ing yet for others. Speaking of which, this may be my first purchase, please let me know if it's fake! I know they make fakes of this dress, but this looked good to me. Appreciate it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3Am59j8%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



You could ask HL owners directly via pm.


----------



## liran87

Is it looking authentic? gucci shirt

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320608904436&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## hybridctr

I was looking around for a potential gift and came across this site... it seems too cheap... Any reviews or warnings? 

http://www.hervestore.com/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lyn2005

Does anyone have an opinion on this Herve Leger dress? I impulse bought it, got excited over my purchase, then came to purseforum and realized that they made fakes of HL dresses as well *le sigh*

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290498798283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## nexisfan

hybridctr said:


> I was looking around for a potential gift and came across this site... it seems too cheap... Any reviews or warnings?
> 
> http://www.hervestore.com/
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Those are definitely all fakes. 



Lyn2005 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this Herve Leger dress? I impulse bought it, got excited over my purchase, then came to purseforum and realized that they made fakes of HL dresses as well *le sigh*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290498798283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




I was watching that dress, too. I am not sure you can tell on black dresses like that unless you have pics of the size tag, the fabrication tag, and the straps. You'll be able to tell when you get it, though, if you've ever tried on an HL before. They can't fake that tight suck-you-all-in feeling!


----------



## Stephanie***

What about this HL dress?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

TIA!


----------



## nexisfan

Lyn2005 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this Herve Leger dress? I impulse bought it, got excited over my purchase, then came to purseforum and realized that they made fakes of HL dresses as well *le sigh*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290498798283&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT





nexisfan said:


> I was watching that dress, too. I am not sure you can tell on black dresses like that unless you have pics of the size tag, the fabrication tag, and the straps. You'll be able to tell when you get it, though, if you've ever tried on an HL before. They can't fake that tight suck-you-all-in feeling!



Well, this doesn't look too promising... the actual pics in that auction are stolen from a site that sells nothing but fakes: http://www.dressesdesign.com/black-sweetheart-bandage-dress_p3113.html. Wait until you get it and have it auth'ed I suppose. I'm leaning toward fake though.  


*Stephanie****, you'd probably need better pics of the inner tags and hanging straps.


----------



## Stephanie***

Thank you nexisfan, I've left the seller a message!

What about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Herve-Leger-Dress-Neu-/140478424307?pt=Kleider&hash=item20b52aa4f3


----------



## nexisfan

^ Wish I could help you! I don't think the V cut looks right, but it could just be that model. I'm not sure.

I actually am in *desperate* need of my own authentication help. I got this dress in the mail and I am almost certain that it is authentic, but I'd like some reassurance. For some reason I remember the dress I tried on at HL being MUCH tighter on me and less easily stretched. Could this dress be this way because it was worn? It was advertised as new with tags but the tags weren't attached, PLUS the bottom band is no longer a pencil shape, it's warped, and the bust is a little too big also. Idk what to do here, but if the dress is fake, I need to file a paypal claim within the next 35 days! Thanks much to anyone who can help!!


----------



## Stephanie***

Maybe you should ask somebody who purchases HL often... I'd love to help you but I can't


----------



## IconScent

IconScent said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> I have a general inquire about miu Miu composition tags : i saw very often on ebay tags like this one . .. and it's 100 % different from a composition tag on an Miu Miu apparel bought in Europe !. When i ask about, sellers usully say that their apparel was made by Miu Miu for the Asian or Japanese market ... Hong Kong is Miu Miu's single largest market in terms of sales,so i can figure a different composition tag only for this market ... But can someone please give me a clue about  it ?
> 
> Thank You !



Nobody knows?


----------



## nexisfan

Stephanie*** said:


> Maybe you should ask somebody who purchases HL often... I'd love to help you but I can't




Thanks, Stephanie! Piggy was dear enough to authenticate for me, but I'm still having trouble getting info on exactly how to tell so I can help everyone else here! There seems to be entirely too many fake HLs floating around the internet.


----------



## Charmosa

I found an Ella Moss top I really liked on the website of a store called Shop LA Style, website is www.shoplastyle.com.  Can anyone confirm whether this is an authentic retailer?  Any experiences???


----------



## bebefuzz

Nexisfan, 

This one is tough to give a 100% certainty as I'm really not familiar with this particular style.... If it is a fake, it is a very good one. 

If you find out, please let me know... 
Sorry that I could not be of better help. If I were to give my best guess: I would say that it's authentic.


----------



## bebefuzz

Nexisfan,

What did piggy say? Did she say it was authentic? I hope you don't have to go through painful STRESSFUL ebay/paypal dispute!


----------



## nexisfan

^ *bebefuzz*, thanks, Piggy said it was authentic! 

It just doesn't feel quite as tight as the other one I tried on, but I have a sneaky suspicion that it was actually worn and is not nwt, by a woman bigger than me. Just a guess. But I love it anyway, it is awesome!


----------



## joann

I recently purchased a dress off of the outnet and want to just make sure it is authentic. The dress looks very oddly shaped and does not flatten out as expected by others experiences. I dont know if I order too big and that might be a reason why. My measurements are 36C-30-40. I'm pretty sure I'm a size Large. I just wish I was able to experience the tightening/bandaging-up feeling that is famous of HL dresses. Maybe it's this style that's more loose? Could it be that someone else purchased it and returned it and may have stretched it out? If I got it laundered/dry clean could it shrink back? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## joann

more pics:









































Please let me know if more detailed pics are needed.


----------



## nexisfan

^ Joann, I think that dress is fine. Based on your measurements, though, I would have gone with a medium. Those are almost my measurements and I don't feel like the medium I have hugs me enough!


----------



## shoplastyle

Hi Charmosa,

Yes, we are a legitimate online boutique.  We've been in business for 7 1/2 years and have been carrying brands such as Ella Moss for years.  We are even listed on ellamoss.com as one of their online retailers. If you have any questions please feel free to call us on our toll free number.

Liz


----------



## voilasabine

Hey! 

Please Help me authenticate this HL dress, haven't come across over this style yet 

NAme: NWT authentic Herve Leger bandage dress Sz. xs
Item :250730529753
SEller: grindil 
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-authentic-H...9753?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a60b443d9

Looks good to me, but you never know with so many fakes floating around..... 

TIA


----------



## bebefuzz

Voilà, it is authentic


----------



## valin_one

Hi girls please i want your help i want to buy one Herve Leger dress for Xmas and i don't know if it is authentic i have 5 dresses that i like but i dont know if someone is authentic pleaseeeeee help me :cry: 
1st:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-HERVE...4289?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item230bd29081

2:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170568164894&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

3:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220701612341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180592247061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

5:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-HERVE-LEGE...5187?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a371d533

Please please my friends help me i want to have on Herve Leger i don't have anyone yet 
Thank you very very much for your time and your help!!!!


----------



## brooklynbarbie

item: FENDI QUILTED GOAT SKIN RUST FITTED JACKET SZ IT 44(10)
item #: 250730078666
seller: *v*****ka* 
listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123

Hey everyone. Happy holidays. I'd appreciate your opinion on this jacket. Thanks


----------



## threedogeggs

Can you authenticate this HL please...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Unique-Vintage-Mohair-Wool-Couture-Coat-/130458225908

Item # 130458225908


----------



## valin_one

valin_one said:


> Hi girls please i want your help i want to buy one Herve Leger dress for Xmas and i don't know if it is authentic i have 5 dresses that i like but i dont know if someone is authentic pleaseeeeee help me :cry:
> 1st:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-HERVE...4289?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item230bd29081
> 
> 2:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170568164894&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 3:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220701612341&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 4:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180592247061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 5:http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-HERVE-LEGE...5187?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a371d533
> 
> Please please my friends help me i want to have on Herve Leger i don't have anyone yet
> Thank you very very much for your time and your help!!!!


nexisfan can you pleaseee help me!!


----------



## valin_one

nexisfan said:


> ^ Joann, I think that dress is fine. Based on your measurements, though, I would have gone with a medium. Those are almost my measurements and I don't feel like the medium I have hugs me enough!




nexisfan can you pleaseee help me!!I see you know how to authenticate an Herve Leger dress please i need your help!!!Thank you!!


----------



## Lyn2005

Does anyone have an opinion on the Herve Leger dresses this ebay seller has for sale?

bellabella604

I'm tempted because I can meet up with her (same city), but I still have no clue on what to look for regarding authenticity. Thanks in advance


----------



## chynaxdawl

i just bought this coat because i've been DYING for this ever since it came out but couldn't afford it...as far as i know, there aren't any good fakes of it, but i just want to make sure. unfortunately there aren't a lot of good photos but i hope someone can help evaluate it anyways:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%2FJsaU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

here are a few more images the seller provided:










thanks in advance!!!


----------



## nexisfan

*valin_one*, sorry, I have been in finals and I'm also not quite positive all of the time on authenticity. I believe all but the last dress are real. The last listing is no longer valid, but from what I remember, I had questions about it.


----------



## BarbieChanel

Hi Ladies can youplease help me authenticate this HL!!??


----------



## graywolf

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## junzi

anyone bought from ebay sellers tamular and stylebug.com before?


----------



## bebefuzz

Graywolf, Chanel,   
I believe both are fake


----------



## valin_one

hi girls i want your help is this dress authentic HL please harry up times over for this action 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320626150767&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Thanks for help!!!


----------



## poppers986

item namerada Leather Jacket Never Been Worn
item number: N/A
link:http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/clo/2109015327.html


http://www.flickr.com/photos/39051793@N02/5255850105/


----------



## victorialee13

Hi,
I just won the auction for this dress on eBay but haven't paid for it yet because after doing some investigating and comparing, I have a funny feeling about it... Can someone please authenticate it for me before I pay? Thanks so much!


----------



## graywolf

Thank you soo much bebefuzz! You just saved me a bundle! :urock:


----------



## bebefuzz

Victoria, think that it is a fake


----------



## victorialee13

bebefuzz said:


> Victoria, think that it is a fake




Thanks so much Bebe! I cancelled my purchase, you just saved me!


----------



## victorialee13

How about this one? Is it authentic? 
I'm on the hunt but don't want to pay retail $$ 
Thanks again!

Item: Auth. HERVE LEGER Gold Sequin inset Bandage Dress sz M
Listing #: 260707898843
Seller: cainhughes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Auth-HERVE-LEGER-Gold-Sequin-inset-Bandage-Dress-sz-M-/260707898843


----------



## flowerying

What about this HL dress? Is it authentic?

Item: HL black dress
Listing #: 190479111436
Seller: alsov1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190479111436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## monica.s.gal

I bought a HL skirt on ebay it didnt come with the tags attached, but it came with an authentication card and care instructions for the garment but on the skirt itself there was no serial number what do u guys think


----------



## bebefuzz

Gold one is authentic


----------



## victorialee13

bebefuzz said:


> Gold one is authentic




Thanks again!


----------



## victorialee13

Okay one more  
Is this black one authentic? (fingers crossed)  TIA!

Item: HERVE LEGER Black Bodycon Bandage Tank Dress NEW S
Listing #: 370466822230
Seller: mirao
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/HERVE-LEGER-Black-Bodycon-Bandage-Tank-Dress-NEW-S-/370466822230


----------



## NikolineSofieK

From a norwegian selling site. Please help!

http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=25137103


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Item: NWT Herve Leger / BCBG Bandage Mini Skirt XS
Listing: 220715739492
Seller: sche4789
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220715739492&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Spinachgirl

Hey Ladies,
could you please help me with this dress?

Item: Herve Leger gold dress Josephine
#: 310281788254
Seller: maggymaggy
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310281788254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Item: Herve Leger Dress XS
Item number: 220717218737
Seller: 5inchheels28
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Dress-XS-/220717218737?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3363c57bb1
Comment: Please help me, even if it is no longer active (hopefully it will be re-listed)


----------



## zumi78878

This is a White Canada Goose Expedition Parka.

This guy said it's real.  To me, it looks real, but I just want to make sure.

http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00522.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00521.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00520.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00519.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00518.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00517.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00516.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00515.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00515.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00513.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00512.jpg
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/z...e/DSC00511.jpg

Thanks a lot guys!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

I have this jacket in black and bought it from an offical outlet. From the photographs it looks good enough, but my labels are a tiny bit different but I am based in Europe. 

Can't you buy it from an offical retailers? That way you know you are definatley getting the real thing?


----------



## loogirl

They have fake parkas now? omg....craziness..


----------



## iceflower

^ Yes, they are faked quite a bit....

Zumi, I would post those pics on Canada Goose's facebook page. They can tell you for sure.

http://www.facebook.com/CanadaGoose


----------



## MACsarah

It looks good from what I can see. How does the hood's fur feel? Does it feel synthetic? 

I'm completely serious here, but put a little water on the exterior of the coat. The water should fall right off.


----------



## Perfect Day

the coats looks fabulous and I would say genuine.


----------



## Blue Sapphire

Item: Herve Leger Bandage Dress in Purple Silver XS
Item number: 160530612325
Seller: ministryofashion 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Victoria-Herv...ps=63&clkid=6378537259271389880#ht_1942wt_198
Comments: I've asked for more pictures from the seller but they are not replying. Am not positive, but really like the dress. Would really appreciate any help in autheticating the dress. TIA!


----------



## nexisfan

Spinachgirl said:


> Hey Ladies,
> could you please help me with this dress?
> 
> Item: Herve Leger gold dress Josephine
> #: 310281788254
> Seller: maggymaggy
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310281788254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



I believe this is authentic, but would like to see pics of the tags/inside.



NikolineSofieK said:


> Item: NWT Herve Leger / BCBG Bandage Mini Skirt XS
> Listing: 220715739492
> Seller: sche4789
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220715739492&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123





NikolineSofieK said:


> Item: Herve Leger Dress XS
> Item number: 220717218737
> Seller: 5inchheels28
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Dress-XS-/220717218737?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3363c57bb1
> Comment: Please help me, even if it is no longer active (hopefully it will be re-listed)



Both of your links are no longer active, but the pink dress in your sig, I would need more pictures to be able to tell, I think.



Blue Sapphire said:


> Item: Herve Leger Bandage Dress in Purple Silver XS
> Item number: 160530612325
> Seller: ministryofashion
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Victoria-Herv...ps=63&clkid=6378537259271389880#ht_1942wt_198
> Comments: I've asked for more pictures from the seller but they are not replying. Am not positive, but really like the dress. Would really appreciate any help in autheticating the dress. TIA!



The pictures they are using are of fakes, and they are the same pic every seller on ioffer uses. You know what that means. 


Ladies, I would really like some help. If anyone has access to a known FAKE Herve Leger dress, would you mind taking some detailed pics for me? I would really like to learn how to authenticate these dresses since there is such a huge need for it here, and I need a fake to compare to. I really don't want to have to buy one, but I may have to if no one has access. :/


----------



## Spinachgirl

nexisfan said:


> I believe this is authentic, but would like to see pics of the tags/inside.



Thank you. The auction has already ended and I didn't bid, because I didn't know, if it is authentic.

Can you tell me, what you think about this dress? Thank you very much!
Link:http://cgi.ebay.de/BNWT-AW10-11-Herve-Leger-bandage-dress-xs-Uk-8-1590-NR-/290522093721
Seller: saltom0
#: 290522093721


----------



## Blue Sapphire

Thank you nexisfan. 

If the dress was $100, I would buy it for you, what a pity it isn't


----------



## ericanjensen

These are my own pictures. Thanks for the help authenticating!

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/440524844_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/440523704_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/440525006_o.jpg


----------



## ShimmyChick

You can email the pics to anti-counterfeit@canada-goose.com -- that's what I was told to do when I posted some photos of a Goose I got to CG's Facebook page.  It took them a few weeks to get back to me, but it was around Christmastime so it's possible that they were very busy at the time.


----------



## Flip88

The coat does look genuine and I love it.  I own a similar one and it is so warm it is untrue.  Congratulations.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

I LOVE YOU!!! Thanks for finally answering!! I got more pictures, I will upload ASAP.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Item: BNWT Herve Leger Pink Alexis Bandage Dress XS Front Zip
Number: 290523858307
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Herve-Leger-Pink-Alexis-Bandage-Dress-XS-Front-Zip-/290523858307?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a4924583
Seller: happiegluckie

Item: Black Herve Leger dress
Number: no auction, threw a norwegian sales site
Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=25137103
Seller: Sandra

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Regarding the PINK HERVE LEGER DRESS
More pictures attached.
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/XS-PINK-HERVE-LEGER-DRESS-/170590713783?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27b7ffb7b7


----------



## nexisfan

NikolineSofieK said:


> Item: BNWT Herve Leger Pink Alexis Bandage Dress XS Front Zip
> Number: 290523858307
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Herve-Lege...8307?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a4924583
> Seller: happiegluckie
> 
> Item: Black Herve Leger dress
> Number: no auction, threw a norwegian sales site
> Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/tilsalgs/annonse?finnkode=25137103
> Seller: Sandra
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!



The pink one is good, I think. I think the black one is fake, though.



NikolineSofieK said:


> Regarding the PINK HERVE LEGER DRESS
> More pictures attached.
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/XS-PINK-HERVE-LEGER-DRESS-/170590713783?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27b7ffb7b7



This looks ok to me, nothing looking off, but I'd like to have other opinions.


----------



## nexisfan

Spinachgirl said:


> Thank you. The auction has already ended and I didn't bid, because I didn't know, if it is authentic.
> 
> Can you tell me, what you think about this dress? Thank you very much!
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.de/BNWT-AW10-11-Herve-Leger-bandage-dress-xs-Uk-8-1590-NR-/290522093721
> Seller: saltom0
> #: 290522093721



I believe that is authentic. 



ericanjensen said:


> These are my own pictures. Thanks for the help authenticating!
> 
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/440524844_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/440523704_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/3/0/9/4/9/0/webimg/440525006_o.jpg



I really can't say. Can you take a pic of the front white part of the tag with the writing on it? Would like *more opinions, please.*


----------



## NikolineSofieK

nexisfan said:


> The pink one is good, I think. I think the black one is fake, though.
> 
> Are you serious about the black?  I am literally going to meet the seller this Saturday. Would it help if I got more pictures from the seller? Or are you positive that it is fake?!


----------



## Spinachgirl

nexisfan said:


> I believe that is authentic.



Thank you


----------



## janesmith2000

I need to find out if a dress I have bought is fake or not. What pictures should I upload?
Thanks for your help, 
Janesmith2000.


----------



## NANI1972

Please help me make sure my first HL purchase is not a fake one. Is the tag inside suppose to say "made in china" Thanks for the help!


----------



## nexisfan

NikolineSofieK said:


> nexisfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pink one is good, I think. I think the black one is fake, though.
> 
> Are you serious about the black?  I am literally going to meet the seller this Saturday. Would it help if I got more pictures from the seller? Or are you positive that it is fake?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually not positive. More pics would probably help, and maybe ask *bebefuzz* to comment?
> 
> 
> 
> NANI1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me make sure my first HL purchase is not a fake one. Is the tag inside suppose to say "made in china" Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure about this, the thing bugging me is that the tag looks like it's some sort of rougher fabric than the smooth sateen that it should be. I will say that the small "Made in China" tag is supposed to be there. New HLs are all made in China (since BCBG bought them out). Do you have the dress in your possession? If so, can you take another pic of that inside tag, and also see if you can lift it and get a pic of behind it. Also take a pic of the whole dress including the bottom band, from front and back.  More Opinions?
Click to expand...


----------



## janesmith2000

Can anybody help me with giving me advice by letting me know if this dress is authentic or a fake (good copy). 

I've pasted the links of 12 different pictures that I have taken of this dress. If you require more pictures let me know. 

This dress is a black paillette dress which was brought in 2008 from what I am aware of. But I have no idea if it is fake or real as I'm quite new to Herve Leger.

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-1.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-2.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-3.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-4.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-5.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-6.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-7.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-8.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-9.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-10.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-11.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-12.jpg

Thank you for helping me. 

Janesmith2000


----------



## NANI1972

nexisfan said:


> NikolineSofieK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually not positive. More pics would probably help, and maybe ask *bebefuzz* to comment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure about this, the thing bugging me is that the tag looks like it's some sort of rougher fabric than the smooth sateen that it should be. I will say that the small "Made in China" tag is supposed to be there. New HLs are all made in China (since BCBG bought them out). Do you have the dress in your possession? If so, can you take another pic of that inside tag, and also see if you can lift it and get a pic of behind it. Also take a pic of the whole dress including the bottom band, from front and back. More Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the dress on hand, but I will try to get more pics. Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## nexisfan

janesmith2000 said:


> Can anybody help me with giving me advice by letting me know if this dress is authentic or a fake (good copy).
> 
> I've pasted the links of 12 different pictures that I have taken of this dress. If you require more pictures let me know.
> 
> This dress is a black paillette dress which was brought in 2008 from what I am aware of. But I have no idea if it is fake or real as I'm quite new to Herve Leger.
> 
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-1.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-2.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-3.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-4.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-5.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-6.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-7.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-8.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-9.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-10.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-11.jpg
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x350/janesmith2000/Black-Pic-12.jpg
> 
> Thank you for helping me.
> 
> Janesmith2000



That's good, congrats. Beautiful!


----------



## janesmith2000

nexisfan said:


> That's good, congrats. Beautiful!


 
Hi Nexisfan, so does that mean it's an authentic dress?

Thanks for looking at the pictures and responding to my question!!!

Jane


----------



## NANI1972

Here are more pics of the dress in question in post # 1389. Thank you!






Bottom band


----------



## Nieners

I hope someone can tell me if this is an authentic E.P. scarf?


----------



## kaitlynt526

*Item:* PRADA PLEXI LD'S WATCH 100%AUTHENTIC BLACK VERY ELEGANT

*Listing number:* 300515983353

*Seller:* stopandshop71

*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1028

*Comments:* i have never seen a black on black plexi watch ... any knowledge is greatly appreciated!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Please help me authenticate

Item: 100% Authentic Herve Leger dress Sz. XS Pink Fuchsia 
Seller: goofachka
Listing number: 170592730457
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170592730457&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Chidori

Might be too late... but anyone have any idea about this one?

Item: Herve Leger Purple Mini Dress, XXS, 0, XS
Seller: unicon84
Listing number: 140501583627
http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Pur..._WC_Dresses&hash=item20b68c070b#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bebefuzz

Pink dress is authentic. So is the purple mini. I have that off shoulder one too.. It is short, a very risqué one


----------



## bebefuzz

Nani, do u have pictures of the carelabel? The one with washing directions? This particular style is faked very often... Post that up, and someone should be able to assist


----------



## bebefuzz

nani,

If you don't have other pics, I would guess that it's a fake based on what I see.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Need help fast, is this authentic? http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Dress-XS-/220726090987?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item33644cdceb


----------



## NikolineSofieK

bebefuzz said:


> nani,
> 
> If you don't have other pics, I would guess that it's a fake based on what I see.



I sent you a message would be great if you would answer


----------



## bebefuzz

Nikoline, 

sorry didn't check this in time. 

I believe the white is authentic. It concerns me that the same seller sold a fake too... but the white one is authentic. 

sorry... i don't check purseforum authenticate thread often enough.


----------



## bebefuzz

Niko,
Thanks for leaving a comment on my blog. Last time I checked, they have xs. It's a steal, and it was one of the female SA's favorite and I have to agree!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

bebefuzz said:


> Niko,
> Thanks for leaving a comment on my blog. Last time I checked, they have xs. It's a steal, and it was one of the female SA's favorite and I have to agree!



Its absolutely amazing!! I really need a dress for prom, and HL is stuck on my brain.. Got any tips? It would be amazing if you could buy one for me in xs. And I'll pay thru paypal of course before you buy it


----------



## bebefuzz

The store accepts international purchases. Just call them


----------



## NikolineSofieK

bebefuzz said:


> The store accepts international purchases. Just call them



Oh, in that case


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Could you please help me with this dress
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260726883034&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Kati Elizabeth

Could someone please help me authenticate this Betsey Johnson Mini Tea Party dress? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Betsey-Joh...7230?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35af7b1a9e

It would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## merekat703

I have a pair of True Religion jeans that I need to get authenticated but what do I need to take photos of to be sure? THanks


----------



## nexisfan

^ I can authenticate true religion. Just take a pic in a well lit area of both the full front of the jeans, full back of the jeans, and a shot with just the back pockets and the back belt label.


----------



## nexisfan

NikolineSofieK said:


> Could you please help me with this dress
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260726883034&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123




That dress is authentic. Gorgeous! I want!!!


----------



## merekat703

Heres the True Religion jeans. I have a few more pics coming.


----------



## merekat703

Here are the rest for mens size 31 TR jeans. Thank you!!


----------



## nexisfan

^ Oy. That pair is very old school which is a bit tougher for me. I'm leaning toward real, but I can't be positive. The stitching on the back tag is what's making me wonder, plus I can't find that wash in any of my guides.


----------



## merekat703

I compared them to my authentic womans TR and to me there is nothing that seems out of place but I am no expert, fabric feels good and stitching seems good but I wanted to make sure before I sell them.


----------



## ionaa123

Hello, ladies 
I don't know if I am on the right thread but looking to see if this Alexander Mcqueen scarf is authentic, I'm pretty sure its a fake due to price but if anyone can help,
thank you
item number 120676372273
link http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-Mqu...pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item1c18df4f31
the-fashion-room


----------



## designerdesire

Hello!

I missed this beanie on Gilt's men's Missoni hats & scarves sale. The scarves have popped up at a ton of other sample sales...but I want the matching beanie still!!! Any idea if this one is auth?!

Thanks 

Item: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350406997196#vi-content
Item #: 350406997196
Title: MISSONI ZIGZAG WOOL LANA KNITTED HAT NWT
Seller: fashionandu

The seller has many authentic Chanel listings, but I haven't seen any Missoni listings authed on the forum.

Thank you!!


----------



## hindelicious

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180619415127&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Authentic??? Thanks!!


----------



## junzi

anyone here familiar with lanvin?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lanvin-silk-top-/320650357604?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item4aa8402b64


----------



## purse-nality

help w/ this *Vince* leather jacket pls! something about it doesn't look right compared to the listing's stock model pics (nordies)... i dunno. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-995-VINCE-P...C_Outerwear&hash=item588c721ee1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Lyn2005

Does anyone have any thoughts on this silver/white Herve Leger dress?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180618952222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

She seems to have sold some HL in the past, but her "aaa" username throws me off, because it reminds me of "aaa" goods... Also, no retail tags included, so I wouldn't be able to enter the serial number on the HL website to check it out


----------



## nexisfan

Lyn2005 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on this silver/white Herve Leger dress?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180618952222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> She seems to have sold some HL in the past, but her "aaa" username throws me off, because it reminds me of "aaa" goods... Also, no retail tags included, so I wouldn't be able to enter the serial number on the HL website to check it out




That's real IMO. The seller has other dresses for sale that look authentic too.


----------



## vanfall

im trying here

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-lanvin-skirt-660384.html#post17942001

any idea?
tia


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Seller: frenchmongolia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160542254571&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Number: 160542254571

What do you guys think? Anyone familiar with this style?


----------



## hands-on-stance

Could someone help me authenticate these please?

1)  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-Wan...resses&var=&hash=item905b7e48b6#ht_9000wt_976

2)  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Alexander..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4aa84a575d#ht_6236wt_883

3)  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390278688774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Nikoline, 

I find it suspicious that the seller states black but then the dress in the pic is ORANGE!!!


----------



## nexisfan

^ Not to mention I've never seen a zipper that short and weird on an HL. Not that I've seen a whole hell of a lot of them, but ... it looks weird to me.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

bebefuzz said:


> Nikoline,
> 
> I find it suspicious that the seller states black but then the dress in the pic is ORANGE!!!



Yeahh.. The color is actually salmon pink. I dont like that color, but I love the style of the dress.


----------



## snottypanda

http://www.fastsunglass.com/prada-pr...ient-lens.html

http://www.glassesonweb.com/SPR60M_Prada_sunglasses/PR_162990.html#detailsDescription

thanks it advance


----------



## Teany123

Hi girls! 
Just bought this dress off ebay. 
I'm not sure if this dress is real or not ! Can anyone help ? 
The seller has 100% feedback and is a verified paypal member. I contacted her about where she previously purchased the item. 
It is brand new with tags but im still not 100% sure. 
Here are some pictures. Let me know what you think. 

If anyone knows where I can get this checked out. Please let me know.


----------



## nexisfan

Teany123 said:


> Hi girls!
> Just bought this dress off ebay.
> I'm not sure if this dress is real or not ! Can anyone help ?
> The seller has 100% feedback and is a verified paypal member. I contacted her about where she previously purchased the item.
> It is brand new with tags but im still not 100% sure.
> Here are some pictures. Let me know what you think.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get this checked out. Please let me know.




Fake IMO.


----------



## cherryluvsshoes

Does anyone know about this dress? Help please!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140509765316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## cherryluvsshoes

can someone PLEASE authenticate the dress in my link, the auction ends in less than two days.



cherryluvsshoes said:


> Does anyone know about this dress? Help please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140509765316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Spinachgirl

Hello, what do you think about this dress? Does this dress need to have a serial number?

http://cgi.ebay.de/NWT-Herve-Leger-dress-sz-S-/260736224795

I'm a litte bit critial, because the seller sold one Herve Leger dress without picture 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260705618191

and I think that this is the same seller, because of the same floor, description and location: http://cgi.ebay.de/NWT-Herve-Leger-dress-sz-M-/140511330410

Thank you!


----------



## nexisfan

cherryluvsshoes said:


> can someone PLEASE authenticate the dress in my link, the auction ends in less than two days.




Need more pictures. Not looking great so far.


----------



## IslandSpice

I just won this item. Would someone kindly authenticate before I pay? I am concerned because I think this season's dress should have a serial number, no? Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110645497787&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## nexisfan

Spinachgirl said:


> Hello, what do you think about this dress? Does this dress need to have a serial number?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NWT-Herve-Leger-dress-sz-S-/260736224795
> 
> I'm a litte bit critial, because the seller sold one Herve Leger dress without picture
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260705618191
> 
> and I think that this is the same seller, because of the same floor, description and location: http://cgi.ebay.de/NWT-Herve-Leger-dress-sz-M-/140511330410
> 
> Thank you!



That pink dress looks good. It was relisted by the same seller, must have had an NPB. Maybe the seller just took the pics down from the 2nd auction? BUT you're right, the floor does look the exact same and that red ombre dress is for sure fake. 



IslandSpice said:


> I just won this item. Would someone kindly authenticate before I pay? I am concerned because I think this season's dress should have a serial number, no? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110645497787&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT




I already answered you in the other thread, but I'll post it here too. Authentic.


----------



## Spinachgirl

nexisfan said:


> That pink dress looks good. It was relisted by the same seller, must have had an NPB. Maybe the seller just took the pics down from the 2nd auction? BUT you're right, the floor does look the exact same and that red ombre dress is for sure fake.



Thank you! I have to think about, if I will bid on it or better stay away.


----------



## javaboo

Can someone help authenticate this dress:

item: Alexander Wang Asymmetric draped jersey mini dress
seller id:sea022orangecat
link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/595-Alexander-Wa...pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&var=&hash=item905b457394

Thank you in advance!


----------



## nexisfan

javaboo said:


> Can someone help authenticate this dress:
> 
> item: Alexander Wang Asymmetric draped jersey mini dress
> seller id:sea022orangecat
> link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/595-Alexander-Wa...pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&var=&hash=item905b457394
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I can't be of much real help on the dress, but the fact that the seller has sold 16 of them can't be good. But I really don't know. Sorry!


----------



## javaboo

nexisfan said:


> I can't be of much real help on the dress, but the fact that the seller has sold 16 of them can't be good. But I really don't know. Sorry!



Thank you!


----------



## bibiklondon

Hi there, could some help with my query? What is the reputation of this ebay seller - runwaycity? I like the Herve Leger dress but not sure if it is a fake. The price is too good. 

I thank you in advance and really appreciate your comments.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Herve-Leg...9632?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1c1943d310


----------



## nexisfan

bibiklondon said:


> Hi there, could some help with my query? What is the reputation of this ebay seller - runwaycity? I like the Herve Leger dress but not sure if it is a fake. The price is too good.
> 
> I thank you in advance and really appreciate your comments.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Herve-Leg...9632?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1c1943d310




I believe all that seller's HLs are authentic. The prices really aren't that good, considering the ridiculous sales that just ended.


----------



## bibiklondon

Thank you nexisfan for your comment. I really appreciate it. What is the approximation for a HL dress?


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Anyone want to help me with this dress? Its no nice!!
Link: http://acquisitionsofanaesthete.blogspot.com
Seller: colorstrand
Item number: 280631178353


----------



## nexisfan

bibiklondon said:


> Thank you nexisfan for your comment. I really appreciate it. What is the approximation for a HL dress?




Retail is from $730, the average I would say is about $1000, and then of course the more ornate dresses go up and up from there. The tank dress you linked to retails for $730. These were recently on sale up to 70% off, so on eBay, the dresses go for around $300-500 IMO. Used dresses, depending on the rarity, typically sell for around $300-600.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Anyone want to help me with this dress? Its so nice!!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260738382133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: jdadorediorx
Item number: 260738382133


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Anyone want to help me with this dress? Its so nice!!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280631178353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: colorstrand
Item number: 280631178353


----------



## Lyn2005

Could someone please take a quick at this one for me?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160547360507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Item number: 160547360507 
HERVE LEGER Gold Bandage Ribbed Zip Stretch Dress S

Thank you 

I also have a couple of Herve Leger dresses I'm thinking of letting go on ebay, but before I do, I would like to double check their authenticity. Can I post up a link to my photo album of their pictures here?


----------



## nexisfan

NikolineSofieK said:


> Anyone want to help me with this dress? Its so nice!!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260738382133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: jdadorediorx
> Item number: 260738382133



I'd like more pics, but it looks ok to me.



NikolineSofieK said:


> Anyone want to help me with this dress? Its so nice!!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280631178353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: colorstrand
> Item number: 280631178353



Again, I'd like better pics, but so far it's looking okay to me.



Lyn2005 said:


> Could someone please take a quick at this one for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160547360507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Item number: 160547360507
> HERVE LEGER Gold Bandage Ribbed Zip Stretch Dress S
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I also have a couple of Herve Leger dresses I'm thinking of letting go on ebay, but before I do, I would like to double check their authenticity. Can I post up a link to my photo album of their pictures here?




I don't have a good feeling about that one. Not sure why, just don't.

And yes, you can post a link to your own photobucket, just no selling here.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Thanks, *nexisfan*


----------



## ionaa123

Hello Lovely ladies,

I wonder if you could have a look at this alexander scarf I purchased from ebay and let me know if it is authentic, I have posted on A McQ page but nobody has been around for we while, 

Kind regards x

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...der mcqueen/


----------



## snottypanda

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BURBERRY-LT...ress_Shirts&hash=item4cf214f963#ht_1599wt_728

Can someone authenticate that shirt for me please? Thank you in advance


----------



## rnsmelody

NikolineSofieK said:


> Anyone want to help me with this dress? Its so nice!!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260738382133&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: jdadorediorx
> Item number: 260738382133



It looks like it has double care tags, can you ask the seller for more clear pictures of the dress, showing the seams around the zipper, clear pictures of the care tags, pictures of the chevron v that is in front of the dress inside out.


----------



## rnsmelody

cherryluvsshoes said:


> Does anyone know about this dress? Help please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140509765316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Late response, but just in case this dress gets relisted again. This dress is the newer version of the magenta dress I have in the same style. The dress should have a serial number. The tags are screaming fake. Good thing you didn't purchase the dress.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Hi there! I bid and won on this item: http://******/hqLMUv

I just want to verify authenticity before I pay. Thanks!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Already paid for this dress (and I think it's authentic) buttttt can anyone authenticate this HL dress for me? 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true#ht_1493wt_1141
Seller: simonesato
Item number: 290534863503

Thank youuuuu


----------



## nexisfan

dirtyaddiction said:


> Already paid for this dress (and I think it's authentic) buttttt can anyone authenticate this HL dress for me?
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true#ht_1493wt_1141
> Seller: simonesato
> Item number: 290534863503
> 
> Thank youuuuu




Yes, that's authentic.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

nexisfan said:


> Yes, that's authentic.



yayy! thanks nexisfan!


----------



## Crista513

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Bla...7477?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c5b04e135
Seller: slosher54
Item number: 190505607477

Can you ladies authenticate this for me?  Thank you so much!


----------



## nexisfan

Crista513 said:


> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Bla...7477?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c5b04e135
> Seller: slosher54
> Item number: 190505607477
> 
> Can you ladies authenticate this for me?  Thank you so much!



Nothing looks off so far, but I'd prefer better tag pics and pics of the hanging straps.


----------



## talfriedman

just ordered it today, here is the listing.
thank you very for you help

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=220742651498&si=iKo7J61NSUhSZPh%252B%252FxdajoN00XI%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_850wt_1126


----------



## talfriedman

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220742651498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thanks again


----------



## talfriedman

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=220742651498&si=iKo7J61NSUhSZPh%252B%252FxdajoN00XI%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT#ht_850wt_1126


----------



## Blue Sapphire

Hi there, I really want to own my first Herve! Is this any good?

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-1300-Herve-..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a639c52c1#ht_4078wt_881

Seller: faithia2011

TIA

Item no: 250779292353


----------



## rnsmelody

Blue Sapphire said:


> Hi there, I really want to own my first Herve! Is this any good?
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-1300-Herve-..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a639c52c1#ht_4078wt_881
> 
> Seller: faithia2011
> 
> TIA
> 
> Item no: 250779292353



I would ask for more pictures of the dress, care tags, & zipper, pictures of the dress inside out & pictures of the hanger straps. 

I don't ever recall seeing this dress in a different color or it coming with an authenticity card since it's from around 2007. The serial number should be on the main tag of the dress. Also the made in china mini tag is on the left hand side, where it's on the right. Unless HL changed it. The price tag on the left looks fake compared to the real tags on the right which is the authenticity card pocket and the certificate of authenticates. Compares the two logos, it's off and the color should be light purple. 

Hopefully someone with a 2007 season dress can help you with the authenticity. The tags, serial number is sketchy for me. (I think she took the authenticity cards from a different dress to list it with this one on ebay) The ebay dress looks much like this dress. http://www.loveinfashion.net/pages/product/8/388.html#0

Btw authenticity cards & serial number didn't come out until around fall 2009. 

Sorry I couldn't be much help.,


----------



## TaishasMan

Hi there.

Could anyone please tell me if this is an authentic Herve Leger dress or not? Thank you so very much!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi!

I actually looked at that dress too.... but there was a listing before

http://cgi.ebay.de/NWT-Herve-Leger-dress-sz-S-/260736224795#ht_500wt_1156

And I think it's suspicious that this seller is also conveniently from belgium... used the same pics, same dress... different size (and such a low starting bid!) and has ZERO feedback. I'm waiting on an opinion too ladies!



TaishasMan said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Could anyone please tell me if this is an authentic Herve Leger dress or not? Thank you so very much!


----------



## nexisfan

Blue Sapphire said:


> Hi there, I really want to own my first Herve! Is this any good?
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-1300-Herve-..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a639c52c1#ht_4078wt_881
> 
> Seller: faithia2011
> 
> TIA
> 
> Item no: 250779292353



Super fake.



TaishasMan said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Could anyone please tell me if this is an authentic Herve Leger dress or not? Thank you so very much!





dhampir2005 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I actually looked at that dress too.... but there was a listing before
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NWT-Herve-Leger-dress-sz-S-/260736224795#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> And I think it's suspicious that this seller is also conveniently from belgium... used the same pics, same dress... different size (and such a low starting bid!) and has ZERO feedback. I'm waiting on an opinion too ladies!




I agree. This seller looks shady. I'm not sure why she's using the same pics to sell different sizes. I'd stay away.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi!

I contacted the seller questioning authenticity. She claims it's authentic, but those pictures are still bothering me. I'm just wondering to the ladies here, what do you think of the pics? Real or fake?



nexisfan said:


> Super fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. This seller looks shady. I'm not sure why she's using the same pics to sell different sizes. I'd stay away.


----------



## dhampir2005

Oh snap! Don't all HL dresses have 2 or more of the hook devices atop the zipper? This one has one!



dhampir2005 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I contacted the seller questioning authenticity. She claims it's authentic, but those pictures are still bothering me. I'm just wondering to the ladies here, what do you think of the pics? Real or fake?


----------



## nexisfan

dhampir2005 said:


> Oh snap! Don't all HL dresses have 2 or more of the hook devices atop the zipper? This one has one!




That's not true. 

The pictures she's using are of a real dress I believe, but what bothers me is that nowhere in the pics is anything indicating the size. Lovely how on the tag pics she conveniently covered up the size on the garment tag. Anyway. I'd stay away, but you're welcome to purchase at your own risk... just make sure you post pics of the dress you receive here.


----------



## Spinachgirl

I was interested in this dress, but everything ist very curios. I guess, that the seller doesn't have this dress or could maybe deliver a fake. So I've stayed away.


----------



## Spinachgirl

What do you think about this dress?
http://cgi.ebay.de/100-Genuine-Herv...74454?pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item41573e4af6
Seller: janey123black
#: 280636574454
Thanks!


----------



## dhampir2005

I'm going to stay away... international sellers are a hassle to deal with if the item isn't as described, while ebay is good with fake items and such, I don't want to deal with the hassle of sending the dress back. If seems too good to be true then it probably is too good to be true!




nexisfan said:


> That's not true.
> 
> The pictures she's using are of a real dress I believe, but what bothers me is that nowhere in the pics is anything indicating the size. Lovely how on the tag pics she conveniently covered up the size on the garment tag. Anyway. I'd stay away, but you're welcome to purchase at your own risk... just make sure you post pics of the dress you receive here.


----------



## nexisfan

Spinachgirl said:


> What do you think about this dress?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/100-Genuine-Herv...74454?pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item41573e4af6
> Seller: janey123black
> #: 280636574454
> Thanks!




I'd like to see pics of the inside tag and straps, but it looks okay so far.


----------



## Lyn2005

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130488344108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_820wt_922

Hi again! Could someone please have a quick look at this Herve Leger dress? Ends in an hour... Any thoughts? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## nexisfan

^ Sorry, I'm not well versed enough to auth the vintage stuff.


----------



## cico

auth this moncler please





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://cgi.ebay.it/Moncler-Duvet-Pi...Giacconi_e_Cappotti_donna&hash=item3a639905bf


----------



## dhampir2005

Oh jeez. I think my dress is fake. The hanging tags are golden on one side with the herve leger name and squares and it is golden on the other side. I remember bebefuzz mentioning that there were matching colors but they didn't have script or squares on them. Also the Herve Leger tag is sewn onto the dress all the way across the top rather than one stitch in each corner. God I am so angry. The front of the dress is also missing the pleats found in a real Herve... ARRGGGHHH


----------



## nexisfan

dhampir2005 said:


> Oh jeez. I think my dress is fake. The hanging tags are golden on one side with the herve leger name and squares and it is golden on the other side. I remember bebefuzz mentioning that there were matching colors but they didn't have script or squares on them. Also the Herve Leger tag is sewn onto the dress all the way across the top rather than one stitch in each corner. God I am so angry. The front of the dress is also missing the pleats found in a real Herve... ARRGGGHHH




Which dress? Post pics.


----------



## BagObession

Hey fabu ladies!!

Is this belt fake or real?

Title: LV Belt
Item:200581457132
URL Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...57132&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Comments: Thank you in advance


----------



## dhampir2005

It was the one shoulder beige gradient dress? I already ran it by bebefuzz.... it's fake.


----------



## echo_23

I am concerned about this Rick Owens jacket. It came with original tag but the zipper pulls are off, the interior zipper base is off, the font on the tag is off, the signature is slightly off and the lining is different from my store-purchased jackets. I'm just not sure if RO made this for Barneys a while back and the details were different or if this is a very good fake. Any thoughts (at all) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## echo_23

Zipper pics


----------



## echo_23

Here is a comparison with a known authentic jacket from recent years.


----------



## dhampir2005

Whoo hoo, just won a dress on ebay, it's the shadow grey v-neck dress that's on the saks website http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0450346703439

I have some pics from the seller, which I think look pretty good, will you ladies confirm? Thanks!

Btw this was the listing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1117


----------



## nexisfan

dhampir2005 said:


> Whoo hoo, just won a dress on ebay, it's the shadow grey v-neck dress that's on the saks website http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0450346703439
> 
> I have some pics from the seller, which I think look pretty good, will you ladies confirm? Thanks!
> 
> Btw this was the listing
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1117



Looks good. I would like those boobs to go along with my dresses! dayamn!


----------



## dhampir2005

I know *Nexisfan* me TOO!!!!



nexisfan said:


> Looks good. I would like those boobs to go along with my dresses! dayamn!


----------



## melissateece

I have just bought a herve leger dress on ebay and it said it come with a receipt which has not come with it! i have been offered a copy by the seller but i am still worried. it is a lovely dress but i am worried about the sizing i am a UK size 12 or a US 8 and it is a small and fits like a glove i have never been a small in anything!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156 

could you please tell me what you think jackyluxury? 

Mel x


----------



## alice87

http://monclercoatssale.net/
I am wondering if jackets sold here are authentic?


----------



## alice87

http://www.modemoncler.com/Moncler-Women-Long-Down-Coats-Black--cp-356.htm
there are so many sites selling moncler jackets for 200 or 300 something. Are Moncler jackets popular items for conterfiters?


----------



## Blue Sapphire

nexisfan said:


> Super fake.


 
Didn't mean to be rude, but I somehow missed the post as no alerts were coming in via the email 

But thanks a lot nexisfan!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Crista513

Hi ladies, can anyone authenticate this dress for me?  Thanks in advance!
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=250786035241&index=3&nav=WATCHING&nid=38984899807


----------



## nexisfan

Crista513 said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone authenticate this dress for me?  Thanks in advance!
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=250786035241&index=3&nav=WATCHING&nid=38984899807




Leaning toward fake. Would like to see pics of the garment tags and hanging straps and zippers to be certain.


----------



## alice87

Anyone about Moncler websites? Any experience?


----------



## rnsmelody

are these authentic or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/XS-Herve-Leger-..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb3b6ec65#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-HERVE-LEGER..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb3b195c5#ht_500wt_1156

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item19c3a37e75#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## nexisfan

rnsmelody said:


> are these authentic or fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/XS-Herve-Leger-..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb3b6ec65#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-HERVE-LEGER..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb3b195c5#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item19c3a37e75#ht_500wt_1156




Need way more pics for all.


----------



## rnsmelody

Oops sorry!  I accidently posted that before I had the chance to finish writing everything. 

I won the auction below on ebay. Since I had 2 of those dress in a different color/size. I thought I would know what the real deal is. The seller had sent some pictures of the dress taken with her camera. All the pictures listed in the album below are from my camera.

The seller bought the dress a few weeks before from another seller on ebay. Now I am thinking this dress might not be authentic. My reasons are listed below. I'm no sure if my seller knows she had purchased a (maybe)counterfeit HL.. (sigh so much to tell but I will save it, if this dress is fake for the eBay side.)

http://cgi.ebay.com/XS-Herve-Leger-Dress-/200583605349?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb3b6ec65

Please compare the pictures from this ebay HL lilac dress to the authentic HL coral poppy dress. Is my eye playing tricks on me? With the liliac dress everything looks great on the outside, except when I turn the dress inside out...

-The seams and the stitching around the fabric looks a bit off. 
-There are some loose threads. 
-The hook & eye closure is sewn on backwards!
-The right shoulder has an open seam on the inside as shown in the pictures. It looks like someone took a sewing needle and sewn up that area on both sides. You can't tell in the pictures but in the naked eye you can see it. 
-Some areas of the lilac dress, the bandage is flapping/lifting. While the coral poppy dress is flat, 
-On the coral poppy dress all the seams are sewn up tight. There are no loose stitching comapred to the lilac dress. 

lilac dress - http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad291/mel_ebay/hL_lilac/

coral poppy dress - http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad291/mel_ebay/HL_coral_poppy/

please let me know what you gals think =)


----------



## nexisfan

*rnsmelody*, Haha I see now!  

That lavender dress does look fake to me.  But gosh, I really don't know. I'm trying to find pics of a fake version of that dress on ioffer, but I can't seem to. That's how I usually know for sure. Particularly by counting the bands on the dress - the fakes always seem to get that wrong. Here, there is clearly a disparity in the bands, and the stitching looks awful. But also, the hanging straps are dead on. Sorry I'm really no help for sure either way until I find the fake version of that.


----------



## rnsmelody

nexisfan said:


> *rnsmelody*, Haha I see now!
> 
> That lavender dress does look fake to me.  But gosh, I really don't know. I'm trying to find pics of a fake version of that dress on ioffer, but I can't seem to. That's how I usually know for sure. Particularly by counting the bands on the dress - the fakes always seem to get that wrong. Here, there is clearly a disparity in the bands, and the stitching looks awful. But also, the hanging straps are dead on. Sorry I'm really no help for sure either way until I find the fake version of that.



LOL! WE do the same thing!! I always go on the fake HL sites to check on the styles to make sure I don't bid/buy any of them. I haven't found a falsie of this style. I am so stumped also. Unless it's real but poorly made. If you view the pictures of the arm seams at around 100% You can clearly see the double threads holding all of it together on both sides. The area around the cleavage on the inside. All the seams are wrinkled compared to the coral poppy which is straight and flat. oHHH the top shoulder caps of the lilac dress doesn't connect at the armpits but it does in my coral poppy & black dress!! 

black dress - http://s945.photobucket.com/albums/ad291/mel_ebay/HL_black/


----------



## Crista513

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-HERVE-LEGE...5543?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a0ee59d97

Hi!  Could anyone authenticate this for me?  I'm not 100% positive if it is authentic Herve Leger or not....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nexisfan

Crista513 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-HERVE-LEGE...5543?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a0ee59d97
> 
> Hi!  Could anyone authenticate this for me?  I'm not 100% positive if it is authentic Herve Leger or not....
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I just looked at that earlier. I'd need more pics to be able to say one way or the other. Close ups of the halter top, better full-length pics, the inside tags, hang tags, care tag, etc.


----------



## rnsmelody

^^ here is the original seller of the dress whom she brought it from. Looks like she did a charge send for the dress from the HL store in NY


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280609719392


----------



## Crista513

nexisfan said:


> I just looked at that earlier. I'd need more pics to be able to say one way or the other. Close ups of the halter top, better full-length pics, the inside tags, hang tags, care tag, etc.



Ok!  Here is a link to more photos!  Hope these help!http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n549/Crista513/


----------



## Avril

Hey girls, I posted on the HL thread about this but maybe I should've posted it in here??? 

Here's the link to my post:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-iii-659013-37.html#post18321884

I bought a HL dress (black with cap sleeves) and there was no Made in China tag on it, just a black small tag where the Made in China tag should've been? I'm a bit worried? Please help, thanks so much


----------



## James Yeoh

Could you please help me to authenticate this prada cap? Thanks!

Itemrada Mens Cap
Listing number:130497272918
Seller:timspacecowboy
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Prada-Mens-Ca...cessories_UK&hash=item1e623e5c56#ht_655wt_905


----------



## poohbear0930

can someone authenticate this dress please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...7374?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20b7da679e

Thank you!


----------



## nexisfan

Crista513 said:


> Ok!  Here is a link to more photos!  Hope these help!http://s1139.photobucket.com/albums/n549/Crista513/



I think that is good.



Avril said:


> Hey girls, I posted on the HL thread about this but maybe I should've posted it in here???
> 
> Here's the link to my post:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-iii-659013-37.html#post18321884
> 
> I bought a HL dress (black with cap sleeves) and there was no Made in China tag on it, just a black small tag where the Made in China tag should've been? I'm a bit worried? Please help, thanks so much



I think that's fine, but it would be most helpful to have full well lit pics of the back and front. 



poohbear0930 said:


> can someone authenticate this dress please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Herve-Leger...7374?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20b7da679e
> 
> Thank you!



Fake.


----------



## Avril

nexisfan said:


> I think that's fine, but it would be most helpful to have full well lit pics of the back and front.


 
Thanks so much for replying!    I'll get my SO to take pics of the dress as he's got a good camera.  The pics I took were just really quick ones on my blackberry.  I'll see if he can take pics either tomorrow or Thurs and I'll put them up here then. Thanks so much again!


----------



## bebefuzz

Crista513,
I believe the pink is a fake! 

Avril,  I agree with Nexis; it's authentic.

Poohbear, once again, agree with Nexis, Fake!


----------



## Avril

bebefuzz said:


> Avril, I agree with Nexis; it's authentic.


 
Thanks bebefuzz!  I was getting all paranoid coz I was reading up on the blog ya have on your signature regarding tags, and then I was just freaking out since mine didn't have that one tag on it!  And I'd no reason to believe that it wasn't authentic, other than that!  Silly me, just being totally paranoid! :shame:  I'll still post pics up anyway just so ye can see the dress!


----------



## bebefuzz

Avril said:


> Thanks bebefuzz!  I was getting all paranoid coz I was reading up on the blog ya have on your signature regarding tags, and then I was just freaking out since mine didn't have that one tag on it!  And I'd no reason to believe that it wasn't authentic, other than that!  Silly me, just being totally paranoid! :shame:  I'll still post pics up anyway just so ye can see the dress!



Hey Avril,

Sorry for making you worried! 

Yea that feature is not common at all, but it happens every once in awhile.. totally weird. but the dress is AUTHENTIC! Congrats!


----------



## blueaspen

Ok, so I really want to purchase these jeans, but I'm so skeptical of the authenticity. Please someone help! Any experience with this seller? 
Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Also, the item # is: 260749937807

This price seems too good to be true. Am I being paranoid?


----------



## schmitti80

Hi I bought a dsquared jacket but the sign on the back look not that good so please authenticate it, the seller says he has bought it in italy in an online store. The Serialnumber starts with 71, that always at dsquared man items as far as I know.


----------



## schmitti80

Can somebody see the pics? I hope I will get an answer, im really not sure if it is authentic but the Buyer says it is. I know that Dsquared had a Jacket like this but a Leatherjacket with red Silk inlay but never heard of a Nylon Jacket in this style


----------



## pro_princess

Can someone authenticate this dress? I bought it, and now am a little worried as I jumped the gun and didn't get pics of the tags. Hoping someone can at least confirm this is a style Missoni made, or if there are even fake Missoni dresses out there?

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## candyapples88

Can someone please authenticate this dress

Item: Herve Leger Bandage Dress
Seller: runway2racks
Item #: 200589224688
Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Red-...ht_4772wt_1038


----------



## smarties1960

Hi help me authenticate this dress please. Through this link: It says $999. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/FAMOUS-BANDAGE-...7785?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item51984630a9


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies,
Does this dress look authentic?

item: NEW Herve Leger Fuchsia dress size Medium!!!
Item no: 170618688283
Seller: lina4218
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Herve-Leger...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item27b9aa931b#ht_753wt_976

Comment: I´m not sure what my HL size is, are there any guidlines? Does this one run small?

Thank you so much!


----------



## nexisfan

smarties1960 said:


> Hi help me authenticate this dress please. Through this link: It says $999.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FAMOUS-BANDAGE-...7785?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item51984630a9



Authentic



Miss T. said:


> Hi ladies,
> Does this dress look authentic?
> 
> item: NEW Herve Leger Fuchsia dress size Medium!!!
> Item no: 170618688283
> Seller: lina4218
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Herve-Leger...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item27b9aa931b#ht_753wt_976
> 
> Comment: I´m not sure what my HL size is, are there any guidlines? Does this one run small?
> 
> Thank you so much!



This looks good as well. Not sure how it runs.


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you, *nexisfan*!


----------



## soleilbrun

item: HL dress
seller: lovedresses2010
item number: 200589564227
link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=20058956422

Ending like real soon. TIA


----------



## soleilbrun

^realized there's only one blurry photo.  I guess that doesn't help anything.


----------



## nexisfan

^ Says link has been removed, anyway.


----------



## annieholly27

can someone help me with this dress please? thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Herv...14916?pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item2eb41bc704


----------



## nexisfan

annieholly27 said:


> can someone help me with this dress please? thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-Herv...14916?pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item2eb41bc704




I'd like better pics of the dress with flash laying flat so that the entire front and back is in the picture. Also better pics of all the inside tags including hanging straps and care tags. But I would NOT trust it off of those pictures - that is a very heavily faked dress.


----------



## candyapples88

candyapples88 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this dress
> 
> Item: Herve Leger Bandage Dress
> Seller: runway2racks
> Item #: 200589224688
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Red-...ht_4772wt_1038



Reposting...I think it got missed!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
I received my dress today after 2 long months of waiting!  Can someone please authenticate it for me. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/purple HL/


----------



## schmitti80

Hi can somebody give me a replie for the Dsquared jacket? If not, where else could I ask, and whats with this Gucci Scarf on ebay, can you authenticate it?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GUCCI-SCHAL-PASCHMINA-BLACK-GG-LOGO-100-ORIGINAL-NEU-/180642364907?pt=Mode_Accessoires_Damenaccessoires_Damenschals_T%C3%BCcher&hash=item2a0f1fbdeb


----------



## egglet

Could someone please help with this dress? TIA! 

item: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC HERVE LEGER V-NECK DRESS XS
Item no: 25713174
Seller: hellokitty00
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/hello...AND_NEW_AUTHENTIC_HERVE_LEGER_V_NECK_DRESS_XS


----------



## nexisfan

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I received my dress today after 2 long months of waiting!  Can someone please authenticate it for me. TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/purple HL/



Looks good!



candyapples88 said:


> Reposting...I think it got missed!



The listing has been removed.



egglet said:


> Could someone please help with this dress? TIA!
> 
> item: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC HERVE LEGER V-NECK DRESS XS
> Item no: 25713174
> Seller: hellokitty00
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/hello...AND_NEW_AUTHENTIC_HERVE_LEGER_V_NECK_DRESS_XS



Looks good!


----------



## candyapples88

nexisfan said:


> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> The listing has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!



Hmmm...it shows as still posted. Try this link...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...24688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4772wt_1038


----------



## soleilbrun

Thank you nexis.  I appreciate everything you do!


----------



## egglet

Thanks nexis!


----------



## Apursuer

Has anyone bought off of

www.famousdress.net? 

are they real?


----------



## gymangel812

i don't think so


----------



## soleilbrun

item: HL dress
item num: 180644715187
seller:  nybabeme 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180644715187&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

comments:  I am sure this is fake but want to confirm before I report.  How do I report?  There is some poor soul bidding on this horrible thing!


----------



## titica

Can anyone tell if this Moncler jacket is authentic?
Certilogo would be an easy way but it was only adopted by Moncler from spring/summer 2009 collection and the seller claims the jacket is 2008 fall/winter.
Any comments would be appreciated! Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%2BflGo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Renze

Can someone please have a look at this for me?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....08281&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_500wt_1145

Thanks!


----------



## liran87

is that DSQUARED dress authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.de/RUNWAY-DSQUARED-...-/250796653715?pt=Kleider&hash=item3a64a53c93


----------



## mmmoussighi

I've never bought DVF off eBay.  Can someone please authenticate these pieces?  Thanks!

item: DIANE VON FURSTENBERG BLACK WRAP SPRING DRESS SIZE 2
item num: 160556602788
seller: zeldariley
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160556602788&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

item: Diane Von Furstenberg Vintage Silk Jersey Wrap Dress 2
item num: 230603714249
seller: poiduts
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230603714249&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

item: Vintage DIANE vonFURSTENBERG size 2 Wrap dress
item num: 320678193877
seller: bocabargainbox
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320678193877&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vanessamber

Could someone please authenticate this Dolce&Gabbana coat?  This is a vintage coat, so the labels are really different from those of recent years:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140497405869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CwR

can anyone authenticate this moncler alpes please? http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1569/products_id/23541

this store is based in Tokyo and I read for other thread about this store's bags but not about their moncler.

Please let me know.

thanks,


----------



## holly9283

the alexander mcqueen scarf thread is pretty dead so i hope you dont mind me trying here...

Alexander Mqueen/mcqueen skull scarf 100% Authentic! T
member: the-fashion-room
Item number: 120705863736
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT 


Alexander McQueen Dark Pink scarf
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
seller: 1963trudie


----------



## phiphi

appreciate any help with this jacket please?

Burberry Brit Diamond Quilted Jacket Coat
item number: 170624572108
seller: slashretail
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Burberry-Brit-D...08?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item27ba045acc

thank you in advance!!


----------



## glamourous1098

Balenciaga Knits Sweater
member: little-baby-kitty
Item number: 160566308994
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-KNIT...s=63&clkid=8263441505818693827#ht_2838wt_1141


----------



## tatsu_k

Name: *Alexander McQueen Yellow  & White Silk Skull Scarf NWT

*
Seller:*zmaxl*

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...79870?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item588d7383be

Hello Ladies, i really wanna buy the auth McQueen scars for months now. Is this one authentic? Could you help?

Thank you very much


----------



## alwaysadira

Are the Herve Leger dresses on this site authentic:

http://www.thecelebritydress.net/


----------



## echo_23

Item: Prada Black Zip Up Leather Hooded Sweatshirt Top M
Item number: 350446253803
Seller: shopsociale
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Prada-Black-Zip...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item51983976eb

I know most Prada is made in Italy but I was told some red label items have been outsourced to China and Tunisia. Is this sweater authentic?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## bitharvest

please help! i've wanted this dress when it came out but missed out... this one looks good to me, but i don't want to accidently buy a fake. what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110671732437&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dani1213

Item: PRADA RED BOYFRIEND JACKET.
Listing number: 130498348076
Seller: lizlstore
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130498348076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: I got this, and the black label tag looks way off.  The font of PRADA doesn't look like what it's supposed to.  Thoughts ??   Sorry, I couldn't take better pictures because the tag was so dark.






















Thank you so much


----------



## ct462

Item: Herve Leger Sugar Plum Dress Size XS
Seller: schat777 (0 feedback)
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-SUGAR-PLUM-..._WC_Dresses&hash=item20b86eb49b#ht_500wt_1156

Please advise on authenticity. Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Can someone please authenticate this dress for me.  These are photos taken by me. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/purple HL/


----------



## mlm4485

Can anyone confirm authenticity?  Thank you!! 

Item: NEW NWT Herve Leger Gold Bandage Strapless Dress XS
Seller: runwaycity 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360358602517&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## rnsmelody

alwaysadira said:


> Are the Herve Leger dresses on this site authentic:
> 
> http://www.thecelebritydress.net/



fake. 

this is the official list where you can purchase authentic herve leger 
http://www.herveleger.com/spring2011/?page=stores


----------



## rnsmelody

ct462 said:


> Item: Herve Leger Sugar Plum Dress Size XS
> Seller: schat777 (0 feedback)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-SUGAR-PLUM-..._WC_Dresses&hash=item20b86eb49b#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Please advise on authenticity. Thank you!



fake, BTW all the dress this seller has listed is fake. It has been reported.


----------



## rnsmelody

mlm4485 said:


> Can anyone confirm authenticity?  Thank you!!
> 
> Item: NEW NWT Herve Leger Gold Bandage Strapless Dress XS
> Seller: runwaycity
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360358602517&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



real


----------



## ct462

Thank you !



rnsmelody said:


> fake, BTW all the dress this seller has listed is fake. It has been reported.


----------



## mlm4485

Can you check authenticity?  Hope you are having a wonderful Sunday!

Item: NEW NWT Herve Leger Geometric Jacquard Bandage Dress XS
Seller: runwaycity 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360358778041&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## rnsmelody

mlm4485 said:


> Can you check authenticity?  Hope you are having a wonderful Sunday!
> 
> Item: NEW NWT Herve Leger Geometric Jacquard Bandage Dress XS
> Seller: runwaycity
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360358778041&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



real


----------



## dani1213

dani1213 said:


> Item: PRADA RED BOYFRIEND JACKET.
> Listing number: 130498348076
> Seller: lizlstore
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130498348076&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> Comments: I got this, and the black label tag looks way off.  The font of PRADA doesn't look like what it's supposed to.  Thoughts ??   Sorry, I couldn't take better pictures because the tag was so dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



Could anyone comment on the authenticity of this Prada Jacket based on the tag itself?  I'm guessing the tag is either a vintage one or it's fake since it doesn't look like the tags of today, but I don't know enough about vintage Prada to know  thanks!!


----------



## nexisfan

bitharvest said:


> please help! i've wanted this dress when it came out but missed out... this one looks good to me, but i don't want to accidently buy a fake. what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110671732437&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sorry I've been a little MIA. This is fake.



soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please authenticate this dress for me.  These are photos taken by me. TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/purple HL/




I don't know if you want more opinions, but I believe I already authenticated that dress? It still looks good to me.


----------



## soleilbrun

nexisfan said:


> Sorry I've been a little MIA. This is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you want more opinions, but I believe I already authenticated that dress? It still looks good to me.



It did not come up when I did a search.  Thank you for your authentication.  I placed it on ebay and they removed it saying it had been reported as fake.


----------



## Panfilova

Hallo, want to buy herve leger dress, is it original?
http://img683.imageshack.us/i/1136vq.jpg


----------



## rnsmelody

Panfilova said:


> Hallo, want to buy herve leger dress, is it original?
> http://img683.imageshack.us/i/1136vq.jpg



Just from looking the dress looks off, the bands are crooked unless the dress is too big for the model.
Would need more clear pictures of the dress, tags, care label, zipper & dress location.  Thanks!


----------



## ct462

Item: Herve Leger xs
Item number: 160569313081
Seller: bcbyc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-xs-...Shirts_Tops&hash=item2562ad4739#ht_500wt_1156

Could you please authenticate? Thank you


----------



## dirtyaddiction

What do you guys think? 

Item: Herve Leger One Shoulder Dress: Teal w/ Blk Accents XS
Item number: 300544574253
Seller: natashae143 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...574253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Spinachgirl

Hi, could you please check this Herve Leger dress? Thank you!

Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Herve-Leger-Dres...60137?pt=DE_Damen_Kleider&hash=item1c1ad08f89
Seller: tweetybbe1984
#: 120708960137


----------



## ESQ.

item: herve leger skirt
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

i bought this and wanted to know if what i purchased was authentic


----------



## lovechanelpurse

Hello,
I am not familiar with Herve Leger. Would someone please be so kind and help me authenticate this dress? Thanks in advance for your time and attention.
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180652822180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
ID: 180652822180
Seller: Barton91
Item: Cap sleeved dress


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this HL. The photos were taken by me. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/maroon HL/


----------



## Childern Bags

Do you know something about Boutique T-shirts. I dont have any information regarding these so if you are having any updates plz provide the same.


----------



## boyoverboard

Hello authenticators.

I'm wondering whether someone can help me with this scarf. I have no idea whether or not it's genuine. It isn't from a recent sale so I have no auction info, nor do I know anything about the scarf. I just have pictures. TIA for any info!


----------



## Nolia

Please authenticate this Herve Leger! TIA!!

ID: 230613273519
Seller: amelya87
Item: HERVE LEGER DRESS LIGHT BLACK
http://cgi.ebay.ca/HERVE-LEGER-DRES..._WC_Dresses&hash=item35b19f4baf#ht_935wt_1139


----------



## rnsmelody

Nolia said:


> Please authenticate this Herve Leger! TIA!!
> 
> ID: 230613273519
> Seller: amelya87
> Item: HERVE LEGER DRESS LIGHT BLACK
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/HERVE-LEGER-DRES..._WC_Dresses&hash=item35b19f4baf#ht_935wt_1139



Fake. All her HL listings are fake.


----------



## liljake

what do you guys think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Herve...5030?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27ba80e936


----------



## Garbeaux

Pictures are kind of far away and blurry, but anyone have any insights? Is this what the label looks like on the Herve Leger Bow Dress? Listing says it was purchased in the Gilt sale a while back. It seems risky but I have been looking for a Magenta Bow Dress in XXS forever and I can never find one....


Seller: mdboykin82
Item #: 270742825586
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-XXS...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f0987aa72#ht_500wt_934

Alternatively, has anyone bought from this seller before?


----------



## rnsmelody

Garbeaux said:


> Pictures are kind of far away and blurry, but anyone have any insights? Is this what the label looks like on the Herve Leger Bow Dress? Listing says it was purchased in the Gilt sale a while back. It seems risky but I have been looking for a Magenta Bow Dress in XXS forever and I can never find one....
> 
> 
> Seller: mdboykin82
> Item #: 270742825586
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-XXS...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f0987aa72#ht_500wt_934
> 
> Alternatively, has anyone bought from this seller before?




 Yeah, the pictures are too small. If you can get some high resolution's. Even if she purchased the dress from Gilt group a while ago. It will always have a copy of her order history online. You can ask her for a screenshot of that order. Just asked for her personal information to be censored & if she can show her first name, city & state, to compare with her ebay information. I have done it before with someone that sold their item from Gilt.

Sorry I never purchased from her. She sold an xxs red/black strapless dress a few months ago that was from gilt also.


----------



## fireblader

Hi all, may anyone try to authenticate following item please? Its is Versace shirt, but may be not .-).

Seller: s-c-h-u 
Item: 150599283671
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150599283671&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello All,
i received a second chance offer on this dress, could someone please authenticate it for me?  TIA

item: HL strapless dress
seller: cshellyg 
item num: 150596093187
link: http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150596093187&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## skiing

Can anyone help me authenticate this one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BCBG-ONE-SHOULD...esses&var=&hash=item99acb45f6e#ht_5737wt_1139


----------



## vanessamber

Can someone please help me authenticate this herve leger? TIA
Seller: vegasglamgirl
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Gol...0813?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cb782a75d
Item #: 260776830813

*http://myworld.ebay.com/vegasglamgirl/?_trksid=p4340.l2559*


----------



## random22

I hope one of you kind people can help me by authenticating these two Herve Leger dresses...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250816933816
and
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEXY-BLACK-HERVE-LEGER-BANDAGE-BODY-CON-DRESS-S-/320694407786

x


----------



## CelticLuv

Item: TORTOISE HAVAVA PRADA SUNGLASSES SPR 22M 2AU6S1
Listing number: 280638117139
Seller: sunglasseswarehouseau 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TORTOISE-HAVAVA-PRADA-SUNGLASSES-SPR-22M-2AU6S1-/280638117139?pt=AU_Sunglasses&hash=item415755d513

Item: Prada PR 22MS Sunglasses
Seller: ezcontactsusa
Link: http://www.ezcontactsusa.com/prada-pr-22ms-sunglasses.html#utm_source=google-feed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Prada_PR_22MS_Sunglasses
_*comments: is this a legit website to purchase from?*_

Item: Prada PR 22MS Sunglasses
Seller: dreamshades
Link: http://www.dreamshades.com/p-29353-prada-pr-22ms.aspx
*comments: is this a legit website to purchase from?*

I also posted in Prada forum.
thank you!!


----------



## random22

I am no sure anybody is around to authenticate at the moment


----------



## CelticLuv

is there anyone around to authenticate these please? much appreciated!



CelticLuv said:


> Item: TORTOISE HAVAVA PRADA SUNGLASSES SPR 22M 2AU6S1
> Listing number: 280638117139
> Seller: sunglasseswarehouseau
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/TORTOISE-HAVAVA-PRADA-SUNGLASSES-SPR-22M-2AU6S1-/280638117139?pt=AU_Sunglasses&hash=item415755d513
> 
> Item: Prada PR 22MS Sunglasses
> Seller: ezcontactsusa
> Link: http://www.ezcontactsusa.com/prada-pr-22ms-sunglasses.html#utm_source=google-feed&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Prada_PR_22MS_Sunglasses
> _*comments: is this a legit website to purchase from?*_
> 
> Item: Prada PR 22MS Sunglasses
> Seller: dreamshades
> Link: http://www.dreamshades.com/p-29353-prada-pr-22ms.aspx
> *comments: is this a legit website to purchase from?*
> 
> I also posted in Prada forum.
> thank you!!


----------



## Ronja

Could someone tell me if this site sell real Mcqueen scarfs?

http://www.theskullery.com/


----------



## JuneNg

To all,
I am crazily in love with this Theory Dress, please help me authenticate this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Theory-NEW-Tali...k-Ruched-4-/370505322600?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses

thanks a bunch!


----------



## JuneNg

To all,
I am crazily in love with this Theory Dress, please help me authenticate this 

Seller: *bhexpress*
Item number:370505322600

http://cgi.ebay.com/Theory-NEW-Tali...k-Ruched-4-/370505322600?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses

thanks a bunch!


----------



## LKD

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Missoni-croch...26?pt=UK_Women_s_Swimwear&hash=item35b2287d96
230622264726
Mission crochet knit kaftan/beach cover up
shopping_addict79

I'm really not sure what signs to look out for here nor even if fake mission dresses exist, but I'd be very grateful for opinions  thank you!


----------



## nikki312

Can someone authenticate these 7FAMK jeans?

Thanks

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/D4ynKqyz0F4iHlkoQtxBoUlQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Qcr_BmOtDgJo45nfsvioQElQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink

[URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8lC5L_AprLRaRkK3Zg9XPUlQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink"][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Gx2pUVFqtk2qqdXZaaSNnUlQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink"]https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/V932XGaabJrvxwrRVvfyKElQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink[/URL][/URL]


https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/m8-VGc5JdeTkessEGCk_wklQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/yW9OHfCmOgc-VvfbZs6orUlQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8lC5L_AprLRaRkK3Zg9XPUlQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/V932XGaabJrvxwrRVvfyKElQ4VfWEQ0xsG52axPdPHc?feat=directlink


----------



## random22

Hello. I am hoping somebody can help with this HL dress and let me know if it is real? I think it is but I am no expert... also what do you think it is worth? As I know it is not current season

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Herve-Leger-xxs-deep-red-dual-strap-/180668989896


----------



## rnsmelody

4UandMe said:


> New to tpf and just started trolling Herve Ledger. I found this site with this Herve black dress. The deal seems too good? Could someone authenticate?




 it's good


----------



## rnsmelody

random22 said:


> Hello. I am hoping somebody can help with this HL dress and let me know if it is real? I think it is but I am no expert... also what do you think it is worth? As I know it is not current season
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Herve-Leger-xxs-deep-red-dual-strap-/180668989896




seller needs to provide more clearer pictures of the dress & tags


----------



## Ronja

Fakes right?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-Alexander-L-McQueen-Black-Classic-Skull-Scarf-/330565377641?pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item4cf73b5e69

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-Mqueen-Mcqueen-skull-scarf-White-Blue-REAL-/110688672108?pt=Women_s_Accessories_UK&hash=item19c58f196c


----------



## PrincessFashion

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## bgdm007

Hello,
Pls authenticate this Herve Leger dress
http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-bur..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4159f92d00#ht_842wt_1141

TIA!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

bgdm007 said:


> Hello,
> Pls authenticate this Herve Leger dress
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-bur..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4159f92d00#ht_842wt_1141
> 
> TIA!!!



There's really not enough photos... and I'm always paranoid that the pictures may not be the sellers. Here's a Herve Leger Authentication guide should you want to take a look at it after you request more photos.


----------



## bgdm007

bbefuzz, thank you so much for quick response!


----------



## daisy999

Are there fake Catherine Malandrino dresses?  I feel in love with this one a few years back and was super excited when I found it on e-bay.  Now I'm concerned that my over-enthusiasm may have lead me to buy a fake since it looks like the seller has sold several other of these dresses.  Thanks in advance for your help!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5&si=kplsNAfJIZ2YMNMlOaq08fdLlkc%3D&viewitem=

Seller: marobison
Item ID: 160584033845*

*http://myworld.ebay.com/marobisons/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Hi there ladies, just trying my luck with this gorgeous pink HL although listing is ending in 24 hours. Thanks 

Seller: techartis
Item #: 160591450449
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....450449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_646wt_1139


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Title: AUTH HERVE LEGER SKIRT HOT PINK BANDAGE STRETCH XS X S
Item number: 290559915010
Seller: itmustbeit
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-HERVE-LEGE...A_WC_Skirts&hash=item43a6b87402#ht_3517wt_830

TIA


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Hi there ladies, just trying my luck with this gorgeous pink HL although listing is ending in 24 hours. Thanks
> 
> Seller: techartis
> Item #: 160591450449
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....450449&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_646wt_1139



looks good to me


----------



## kmd1_123

I'm looking to buy this old style chilliwack Canada Goose parka. Seller has lost the fur lining, so it makes it harder for me to tell if its authentic.
TIA!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

dirtyaddiction said:


> looks good to me



Thank you dirtyaddiction!


----------



## babytgg

can somebody help me authenticate this John Galliano jeans.
thanks.

Seller: markendiscount24
Item #: 290570576606
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123#ht_3155wt_1167


----------



## random22

Hi ladies.. 2 HL dresses for your expertise! The first one ends in 24hrs

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190531868248&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_837wt_1141

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190539268260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Nieners

Hello ladies,
I need your help.. I really need to know if this dress is fake or not. 

All your help is highly appreciated


----------



## bagsforme

Doesn't look it but I would ask for more detailed photos.  
The same dress but different color combo was just on sale at Nordstroms for $354


----------



## atty2de

Here it  is a Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...&cpncode=20-80510337-2&site_refer=CSE_TheFind


----------



## CindyKay

hmm... the labels on all my M Missoni dresses say "Made in Italy" right on top of the M... so I'm a bit hesitant to judge the genuine quality of your dress (although it could very well be authentic)...  May I ask where you bought the dress from?


----------



## Nieners

I didn't get it. Didn't feel right, it was on a Dutch auction site


----------



## CindyKay

How much is the dress selling for?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Nieners said:


> Hello ladies,
> I need your help.. I really need to know if this dress is fake or not.
> 
> All your help is highly appreciated






atty2de said:


> Here it  is a Saks
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...&cpncode=20-80510337-2&site_refer=CSE_TheFind



if thats supposed to be this dress then that one's fake.


----------



## medievalbun

Hi all, does anyone know if the McQueen samples that seller *zonkers0* is selling are indeed authentic? Here is an example:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190541647323&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## lucegoose

Hi, my brother and I were wondering if this pair of Prada shades are real or not. Thanks!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/trades003.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/trades001.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/863/trades002.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/glass002.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/glass001.jpg/ (ignore the case - it's just a random one, nothing to do w/ Prada at all)


----------



## heididun

Hello all,

I need some help authenticating a pair of Laguna Beach Mens Jeans.  I'm sure they're the real deal because I purchased them from a large reputable store but unfortunately ebay's Vero has made a claim.  This is the 1st time this has happened to me and I'm not entirely sure of the process.  Thanks!

http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/heididun/

also, does anyone know where I should go for advice on countering a VERO claim?


----------



## heididun

I forgot to add, they are the Laguna Beach Men's Redondo style


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies,
Can anyone please authenticate a dress for me?

Item number: 300565186814
Seller ID: danalyzethis
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5186814&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_560wt_770
Comment: How does this dress run, is it TTS?

Thank you!


----------



## Crista513

Item number: 270761251751
Seller ID: el-tel40
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-ultramarin...1751?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f0aa0d3a7

I love this dress but I don't know if it is authentic or not.  Thank you so much in advance for the help!


----------



## Lily Rose

Anyone who can help me with this scarf?

Itemnumber: 270760441237
Seller ID: ms_treasure 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...441237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_522wt_1141


----------



## Suzanelk

Please Help Authenticate this Herve Leger Dress!
Item number: 170650173003
Seller ID: elitelilynyc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1450-NWT-HERVE-...I&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=530075707433680519

Please help me!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Suzanelk said:


> Please Help Authenticate this Herve Leger Dress!
> Item number: 170650173003
> Seller ID: elitelilynyc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1450-NWT-HERVE-...I&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=530075707433680519
> 
> Please help me!



need more pics


----------



## mlm4485

Can you please authenticate this Rick Owens leather jacket?  Many thanks!  

Item number: 120735996349
Seller ID: runwaycity
Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120735996349&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## lucegoose

actually, did i even post this (the prada shades) in the right thread, lol. sorry if bumping isn't allowed hah.


----------



## TaishasMan

Hi there!

Can anyone please authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me?

...there's only 10 more hours left in the auction 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...251751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1104

Seller ID: el-tel40
Item number: 270761251751

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

TaishasMan said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me?
> 
> ...there's only 10 more hours left in the auction
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...251751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1104
> 
> Seller ID: el-tel40
> Item number: 270761251751
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!



looks good to me


----------



## random22

Hello, can somebody authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-MULTICOLOUR-BANDAGE-DRESS-SIZE-S-/330573715311

Thank you


----------



## dirtyaddiction

random22 said:


> Hello, can somebody authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-MULTICOLOUR-BANDAGE-DRESS-SIZE-S-/330573715311
> 
> Thank you



fake


----------



## bebefuzz

Suzanelk said:


> Please Help Authenticate this Herve Leger Dress!
> Item number: 170650173003
> Seller ID: elitelilynyc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1450-NWT-HERVE-...I&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=530075707433680519
> 
> Please help me!



This was fake.  sorry... I'm a bit late answering... I usually do not check this thread.


----------



## mona_lise

Hello everyone!
I've been told to come over here to have authenticated my old YSL shirt.
It's a Saint Laurent Rive Gauche one and it's gorgeous, it's a great fit but I wanna make sure it's ok.
It's written "100% SOIE" on the little tag, and there is no marking on the button.
The tag is only red and not pink&red so I'm a little concerned about this.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img8503p.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/img8504tb.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/img8505si.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/img8508bq.jpg/

Thank you so much!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hi, can someone please authenticate these Herve Leger dresses for me?

Item Number: 260798187767
Seller: kikir3
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-DRE...7767?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cb8c888f7

Item Number: 320714762799
Seller: anniesnoah
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320714762799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Number: 180635682421
Seller: allchicladiesshop 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180635682421&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rnsmelody

1. fake
2. fake
3. real



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate these Herve Leger dresses for me?
> 
> Item Number: 260798187767
> Seller: kikir3
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-DRE...7767?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cb8c888f7
> 
> Item Number: 320714762799
> Seller: anniesnoah
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320714762799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item Number: 180635682421
> Seller: allchicladiesshop
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180635682421&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ilikepenguins

If someone could authenticate this HL dress for me, I'd appreciate it! Just want to make sure it's real.  Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessFashion

Hello:

I'm wondering if these are real.  I can't seem to find any information on them.

Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hi, can someone please authenticate this HL dress, thanks!


----------



## rnsmelody

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this HL dress, thanks!



fake


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

rnsmelody said:


> fake


 
thanks


----------



## PrincessFashion

PrincessFashion said:


> Hello:
> 
> I'm wondering if these are real. I can't seem to find any information on them.
> 
> Thanks for your expertise!


 

Oops!  Sorry!  It's been a long time since I posted shoes.  I put them in the wrong place.


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi !

I need help authentificating this Herve Leger Dress !
TIA !

Item number: 140565246733
Seller ID: *donziebee* 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140565246733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> i received a second chance offer on this dress, could someone please authenticate it for me?  TIA
> 
> item: HL strapless dress
> seller: cshellyg
> item num: 150596093187
> link: http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150596093187&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


 
Hi,
This turned out to be fake and she sells nothing but fake HLs.  FYI. Yes, I report all her auctions. Apparently on ebay it is ok to sell fakes if you state in the auction it is fake.


----------



## Lily Rose

Can anyone please authenticate this scarf? Tia 

Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Louis-Vuitton-Scarf-Shawl/36732000
Seller: BackstreetBoutique
Item number: 36732000
Item name: Louis Vuitton Scarf Shawl


----------



## christymarie340

item: J Brand lovestory jeans
seller: jujubeauty
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%2FdKFU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
comments: I just received these and they seem thinner than my other pair of J brand...but maybe its a different color denim? TIA!


----------



## minhasa

item: D&G top
seller:cavalli_outlet
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400184385278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:  Has anyone ever bought from this seller?  I sooo want them to be legit, They ship from Ohio...dunno if that is good or bad.


----------



## merekat703

I bought this scarf a long time ago at Goodwill and have used it as a decorative table cover but I just saw that it maybe a Oscar scarf. Could some one tell me if its authentic. Thanks!
The second photo is on the back where it looks like a tag was removed.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi authenticators,
Is this HL dress the real thing?
Item: XS HERVE LEGER CYRILLE OMBRE DRESS (Excellent)
Seller: a$$ie
Item n: 170659057695
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...057695&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1018

Thank you!


----------



## poppers986

any missoni experts?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MISSONI-Orange-...729188235QQcategoryZ63861QQvarZQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Garbeaux

Authentic HL?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3687wt_802


----------



## Garbeaux

Garbeaux said:


> Authentic HL?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3687wt_802


Whoops, I probably should have included more info! 

Seller: laladybug1
Item #: 310130769685
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...c0.m619#ht_3687wt_802&clk_rvr_id=246312978517

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!!


----------



## Miss T.

Miss T. said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Is this HL dress the real thing?
> Item: XS HERVE LEGER CYRILLE OMBRE DRESS (Excellent)
> Seller: a$$ie
> Item n: 170659057695
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...057695&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1018
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you *nexisfan*! I read your reply, but it has disappeared in cyberspace. I am so glad I didn´t dare bid on the dress, not knowing if it was authentic or not. I really appreciate your help, thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Can someone authenticate this dress?  The photos were taken by me. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/burberyy dress/


----------



## lovetoshop390

Hi authenticators,
Is this HL dress the real thing?
Item: HERVE LEGER NWT DRESS XS/S BEIGE BROWN IVORY 2011
Seller: cocoatena 
Item n: 260819957412
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-NWT-DRESS-XS-S-BEIGE-BROWN-IVORY-2011-/260819957412


----------



## nexisfan

lovetoshop390 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Is this HL dress the real thing?
> Item: HERVE LEGER NWT DRESS XS/S BEIGE BROWN IVORY 2011
> Seller: cocoatena
> Item n: 260819957412
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-NWT-DRESS-XS-S-BEIGE-BROWN-IVORY-2011-/260819957412




This is fake.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hi, are these dresses authentic?

Item Name: Herve Leger beige/brown bandage dress
Item Number: 320728340578
Seller ID: pb02181956
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320728340578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name: Herve Leger green bandage dress
Item Number: 290590222476
Seller ID: gramercygrl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290590222476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name: Herve Leger Melanie black bandage dress
Item Number: 260588527667
Seller ID: fashionandu
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260588527667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## j.lee

hi guys..
can you help me authenticate this roberto cavalli?..
item name: ROBERTO CAVALLI WOMAN'S DRESS SIZE M
item no: 280713018517
seller: s_999star
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280713018517&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you so much


----------



## nexisfan

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Hi, are these dresses authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger beige/brown bandage dress
> Item Number: 320728340578
> Seller ID: pb02181956
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320728340578&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger green bandage dress
> Item Number: 290590222476
> Seller ID: gramercygrl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290590222476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger Melanie black bandage dress
> Item Number: 260588527667
> Seller ID: fashionandu
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260588527667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





First (beige one-shoulder) is fake. I am fairly positive the last two are real, but more opinions couldn't hurt.


----------



## Suzie

If anyone could help me authenticate this Rick Owens jacket that would be great.
Item Name:Rick Owens Leather jacket
Item Number:320732229734
Seller IDinkorchid09
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320732229734&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CelticLuv

Please authenticate when you get a chance.

Item Name: NWT DIANE VON FURSTENBERG HUAHINE WRAP COTTON DRESS 4
Item Number: 230653126774
Seller ID: u-baybiz 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-HUAHINE-WRAP-COTTON-DRESS-4-/230653126774?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35b3ff6876

thank you!


----------



## joboca

I need help knowing if this dress is real. Im getting more pics sent to me later on. Thanks girls! Auction ends tomorrow! 

Herve Leger ColorBlock Knit Halter Dress XS

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-ColorBlock-Knit-Halter-Dress-XS-/270790356731


----------



## nexisfan

joboca said:


> I need help knowing if this dress is real. Im getting more pics sent to me later on. Thanks girls! Auction ends tomorrow!
> 
> Herve Leger ColorBlock Knit Halter Dress XS
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-ColorBlock-Knit-Halter-Dress-XS-/270790356731




Can't tell from that one pic, but I certainly wouldn't take a chance, especially with a seller who only has one super-grainy photo and ZERO feedback. JMO! GL.


----------



## JerMeow

I just won an auction on ebay for Alexander McQueen chiffton silk scarf, now I am a little worry about the authenticy.  Can someone please help me take a look before I pay?  Thanks a bunch!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150637305498


----------



## CelticLuv

anybody please? thank you!



CelticLuv said:


> Please authenticate when you get a chance.
> 
> Item Name: NWT DIANE VON FURSTENBERG HUAHINE WRAP COTTON DRESS 4
> Item Number: 230653126774
> Seller ID: u-baybiz
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DIANE-VON-F...6774?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35b3ff6876
> 
> thank you!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Hi ladies! Could you please authenticate this jacket for me?

Item: MARC JACOBS beige cotton hooded sweatshirt 
Seller: linda*s***stuff 
Listing number: 380350033857
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...33857&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5294wt_1270

TIA!


----------



## CAGirlInDC

Please Help Authenticate this Herve Leger Dress!
Item number: 270790113422
Seller ID: iluvhoustonthntc 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270790113422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## Stephanie***

Item: Herve Leger dress
Number: 230654339390
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230654339390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: planetmarsh79

Item: Herve Leger skirt
Number: 190561160672
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190561160672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: hew105 

Item: Herve Leger dress
Number: 290594831016
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290594831016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Seller: bacheloress 

Please help


----------



## Shoppaholic11

Hi, I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place. But I was wondering if anyone has ever bought any swimsuits from this site? It seems too good to be true almost. The prices are on par with other retailors but it has such a HUGE selection of lulifama and other designer swimsuits...especially for a Canadian website.

It lists themselves as located in Winnipeg and is also listed on Luli Fama's website as an authorized web store. I guess it actually is authentic??

www.kayokokoswimwear.com

TIA!!


----------



## nexisfan

Stephanie*** said:


> Item: Herve Leger dress
> Number: 230654339390
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230654339390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: planetmarsh79
> 
> Item: Herve Leger skirt
> Number: 190561160672
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190561160672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: hew105
> 
> Item: Herve Leger dress
> Number: 290594831016
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290594831016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: bacheloress
> 
> Please help




sorry, I would need more pictures for all of those.  The first is one of the most faked dresses, so without more pics, I hope you didn't bid!! Good luck!


----------



## jenayb

I think I won and paid for a fake but the seller seems willing to refund. This looks off to me, can someone help? My other HL dresses didn't have a card...?  I cannot post the listing information because eBay removed it for being counterfeit.  ... But the seller is c780.


----------



## rnsmelody

CAGirlInDC said:


> Please Help Authenticate this Herve Leger Dress!
> Item number: 270790113422
> Seller ID: iluvhoustonthntc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270790113422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!



sorry this one is fake


----------



## rnsmelody

jenaywins said:


> I think I won and paid for a fake but the seller seems willing to refund. This looks off to me, can someone help? My other HL dresses didn't have a card...?  I cannot post the listing information because eBay removed it for being counterfeit.  ... But the seller is c780.



the dress is fake, if it came with authenticity cards, it would have a serial number. Plus in her current auction she has a counterfeit dress and also in her completed listings.


----------



## rnsmelody

Stephanie*** said:


> Item: Herve Leger dress
> Number: 230654339390
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230654339390&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: planetmarsh79
> 
> Item: Herve Leger skirt
> Number: 190561160672
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190561160672&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: hew105
> 
> Item: Herve Leger dress
> Number: 290594831016
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290594831016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Seller: bacheloress
> 
> Please help





nexisfan said:


> sorry, I would need more pictures for all of  those.  The first is one of the most faked dresses, so without more  pics, I hope you didn't bid!! Good luck!



 I agree with *nexisfan *For the skirt, I have seen it listed on the outnet, if you can ask the seller for more pictures of the tags and labels.


----------



## jenayb

rnsmelody said:


> the dress is fake, if it came with authenticity cards, it would have a serial number. Plus in her current auction she has a counterfeit dress and also in her completed listings.


 
Thank you... I already filed with PP and got a refund. 

I appreciate it!


----------



## nexisfan

CAGirlInDC said:


> Please Help Authenticate this Herve Leger Dress!
> Item number: 270790113422
> Seller ID: iluvhoustonthntc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270790113422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!





rnsmelody said:


> sorry this one is fake




Are you sure? She sent me pics of the white part of that dress, and it has the three bands as it should.


----------



## monica.s.gal

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Authentic-Herve-Leger-Batik-Print-Bandage-Dress/38381473

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Herve-Leger-Reversible-Bandage-Zip-Dress-size-XXS/35084927


----------



## nexisfan

monica.s.gal said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-Authentic-Herve-Leger-Batik-Print-Bandage-Dress/38381473
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Herve-Leger-Reversible-Bandage-Zip-Dress-size-XXS/35084927




Both good IMO. Wouldn't hurt to get second opinions though.


----------



## monica.s.gal

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-...Dress/38381473

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Herv...e-XXS/35084927


----------



## nexisfan

monica.s.gal said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-...Dress/38381473
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Herv...e-XXS/35084927





Neither link works for me.


----------



## Nadin22

Please help authenticate this Herve Leger dress! TIA!
Item: Herve Leger Metallic Black Colorblock Foil Dress
Listing number: 260830591393
Seller: num376
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Leg...n_s_Dresses&hash=item3cbab6f9a1#ht_500wt_1076


----------



## nexisfan

Nadin22 said:


> Please help authenticate this Herve Leger dress! TIA!
> Item: Herve Leger Metallic Black Colorblock Foil Dress
> Listing number: 260830591393
> Seller: num376
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Leg...n_s_Dresses&hash=item3cbab6f9a1#ht_500wt_1076




I think that's fine, but more than one actual pic would be more definitive!


----------



## emmanuelle r

hi ladies. can someone tell me if this is authentic. thanks in advance =)

Item: PRADA Butterfly Acetate Sunglasses
Listing number: 260833458079
Seller: hancyu
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tegory=312&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Nadin22

nexisfan said:


> I think that's fine, but more than one actual pic would be more definitive!



Thank you nexisfan!


----------



## GlassOrganelle

I've been dying for a pair of RO wedges, are these authentic? Thanks 

Item: Rick Owens wedges
Listing number:320743826570
Seller: rosenrot-vintage
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RICK-OWENS-Classic-Black-Leather-Wedges-Boots-IT39-UK6-/320743826570?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item4aadd2648a


----------



## GlassOrganelle

Also! 

Item: Rick Owens black leather wedge ankle boots
Listing number: 120762031173
Seller: kkl323
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120762031173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hi, can someone please authenticate this dress for me, TIA

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
Item Number: 270788982243
Seller ID: shopdesigner611
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270788982243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Please authenticate these dresses also, TIA

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
Item Number: 140575554191
Seller ID: lottamoss
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140575554191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
Item Number: 290595012480
Seller ID: mashapo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290595012480&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Last dress

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
Item Number: 320655969978
Seller ID: wisteriahan
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320655969978&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nexisfan

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this dress for me, TIA
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 270788982243
> Seller ID: shopdesigner611
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270788982243&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Real.



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Please authenticate these dresses also, TIA
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 140575554191
> Seller ID: lottamoss
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140575554191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 290595012480
> Seller ID: mashapo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290595012480&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



First teal dress is real. Second purple bow dress is almost definitely fake. No pics of the real dress and the tags look fake to me. 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Last dress
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 320655969978
> Seller ID: wisteriahan
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320655969978&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Leaning toward real, but I'd like more pics of the tags, including inside labels.


----------



## ilektram

It's supposed to be an Oscar de la renta...... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Nadin22

Can someone please authenticate these 4 HL dresses for me? TIA! 

Item Name: Herve Leger TWO TONE BANDAGE DRESS
Item Number: 180714533669
Seller ID: celebrityclosets7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a136cf325#ht_500wt_1076

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Herve-Leger-Monique-Dress-Medium-Retail-1-900-SALE-/39100839

Item Name: HERVE LEGER CREAM BANDAGE DRESS
Item Number: 220837060575
Seller ID: lissack123
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEG..._s_Dresses&hash=item336aea1fdf#ht_1257wt_1059

Item Name: Herve Leger dress Cyan Colour-Block Size M *USED*
Item Number: 170675627964
Seller ID: galwaygirl007
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Leg..._s_Dresses&hash=item27bd0f67bc#ht_1878wt_1059


----------



## nexisfan

Nadin22 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these 4 HL dresses for me? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger TWO TONE BANDAGE DRESS
> Item Number: 180714533669
> Seller ID: celebrityclosets7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a136cf325#ht_500wt_1076
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Herve-Leger-Monique-Dress-Medium-Retail-1-900-SALE-/39100839
> 
> Item Name: HERVE LEGER CREAM BANDAGE DRESS
> Item Number: 220837060575
> Seller ID: lissack123
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEG..._s_Dresses&hash=item336aea1fdf#ht_1257wt_1059
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress Cyan Colour-Block Size M *USED*
> Item Number: 170675627964
> Seller ID: galwaygirl007
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Leg..._s_Dresses&hash=item27bd0f67bc#ht_1878wt_1059



First green is fake.


Second appears okay, but I'd like better inside pics of hanging straps and fabric tags.


Third cream-colored looks fine to me.

Leaning toward fake on the last. Would like more opinions.


----------



## Nadin22

nexisfan said:


> First green is fake.
> 
> 
> Second appears okay, but I'd like better inside pics of hanging straps and fabric tags.
> 
> 
> Third cream-colored looks fine to me.
> 
> Leaning toward fake on the last. Would like more opinions.



Thank you nexisfan for your quick reply!


----------



## misskia

Can someone please authenticate this Herve Leger Dress please? TIA

Item: Herve Leger Dress xs
Seller: shecdoggy
Item number:	190571068617


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190571068617#ht_854wt_87


----------



## galwaygirl007

nexisfan said:


> First green is fake.
> 
> 
> Second appears okay, but I'd like better inside pics of hanging straps and fabric tags.
> 
> 
> Third cream-colored looks fine to me.
> 
> Leaning toward fake on the last. Would like more opinions.


 
Nexisfan,

Excuse me but I'd better speak up as the dress you are 'leaning towards fake' is mine and authentic!  

Item Name: Herve Leger dress Cyan Colour-Block Size M *USED*
Item Number: 170675627964
Seller ID: galwaygirl007
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Lege...ht_1878wt_1059

The listing has ended. I just don't want anyone thinking I would sell a fake dress!


----------



## shoe_shopper21

Hi there! I want to purchase a dress for my 21st birthday bash and want to make sure it's authentic. Any help is much appreciated for the following dresses! Thanks!

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
Item Number: 170691470086
Seller ID: elitelilynyc 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HERVE-L...0086?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be012306
Comments: Did a search and this seller has sold fake in the past. Not very hopeful with this one. 

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
Item Number: 280733170919
Seller ID: mhctango 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...0919?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item415d003ce7
Comments:


----------



## Nadin22

shoe_shopper21 said:


> Hi there! I want to purchase a dress for my 21st birthday bash and want to make sure it's authentic. Any help is much appreciated for the following dresses! Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 170691470086
> Seller ID: elitelilynyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HERVE-L...0086?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be012306
> Comments: Did a search and this seller has sold fake in the past. Not very hopeful with this one.
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 280733170919
> Seller ID: mhctango
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...0919?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item415d003ce7
> Comments:



Hi, I would stay away. The second seller did also sell a fake to a TPF member.  About the first seller you can also read something at http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/
It's a site from a TPFer.


----------



## designerclothez

Please help me authenticate this Rick Owens Jacket:

Item Name: Rick Owens Jacket
Item Number: 260843622156
seller id: jessica.pleasure
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rick-Owens-...56?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3cbb7dcf0c


----------



## laceyan

Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate this DvF wrap dress?

Item Name: NWT DIANE VON FURSTENBERG JEANNE WRAP PINK DRESS SZ 4
Item Number: 320753201823
Seller id: candyflavouredblonde 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32075320182...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_528wt_1396

Thank you in advance!


----------



## random22

Item Name: Herve Leger Monique Black Bandage Dress XS
Item Number: 200649183326
Seller id: darrenazgard
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Leger-Monique-Black-Bandage-Dress-XS-/200649183326


----------



## nexisfan

galwaygirl007 said:


> Nexisfan,
> 
> Excuse me but I'd better speak up as the dress you are 'leaning towards fake' is mine and authentic!
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress Cyan Colour-Block Size M *USED*
> Item Number: 170675627964
> Seller ID: galwaygirl007
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Lege...ht_1878wt_1059
> 
> The listing has ended. I just don't want anyone thinking I would sell a fake dress!




So sorry! Thanks for clearing that up.  I was thrown off because in all the pictures I've seen of that dress, there are four grey bands at the waist, and the number of bands is what counterfeiters always get wrong.


----------



## nexisfan

random22 said:


> Item Name: Herve Leger Monique Black Bandage Dress XS
> Item Number: 200649183326
> Seller id: darrenazgard
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Leger-Monique-Black-Bandage-Dress-XS-/200649183326




Authentic


----------



## nexisfan

shoe_shopper21 said:


> Hi there! I want to purchase a dress for my 21st birthday bash and want to make sure it's authentic. Any help is much appreciated for the following dresses! Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 170691470086
> Seller ID: elitelilynyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HERVE-L...0086?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be012306
> Comments: Did a search and this seller has sold fake in the past. Not very hopeful with this one.
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 280733170919
> Seller ID: mhctango
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...0919?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item415d003ce7
> Comments:





Nadin22 said:


> Hi, I would stay away. The second seller did also sell a fake to a TPF member.  About the first seller you can also read something at http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/
> It's a site from a TPFer.




yes, both are fake.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Item Name: Alexander Wang Silky Army Skirt 100% Authentic BNWT OAK NYC Barneys 4 S Downtown
 Item Number: 320757150162
 Seller ID: frictionfiction 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320757150162?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: I have seen this skirt on retail sites and it had pockets. This one doesn't.  

Any assistance in determining whether this is an authentic Alexander Wang item would be appreciated.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Can someone authenticate this dress for me please?

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
Item Number: 260855924220
Seller ID: threedogeggs
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260855924220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bebefuzz

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Can someone authenticate this dress for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 260855924220
> Seller ID: threedogeggs
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260855924220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Fake


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

bebefuzz said:


> Fake


 
Thanks


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Can someone authenticate this dress for me please?

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
 Item Number: 350493063932
 Seller ID: powerupvideogames
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350493063932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## juicy_girl

Item Name: Herve Leger dress
Item Number: 260855543279
Seller ID: ggn011
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...3279?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cbc33b5ef

authentic HL dress?


----------



## nexisfan

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Can someone authenticate this dress for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 350493063932
> Seller ID: powerupvideogames
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350493063932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Legit



juicy_girl said:


> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 260855543279
> Seller ID: ggn011
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...3279?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cbc33b5ef
> 
> authentic HL dress?



Would like to see inside tags and hang tags, but it doesn't look awful to me from those pics. However, none of the pics look like they were taken in the same place, plus the buyer has zero feedback, so I advise to proceed with caution.


----------



## voilasabine

Hello LAdies!! 

Please help me authenticate this dress I don't know why but something bothers me about them, maybe it is the pictures or the lighting in them I feel that the SErial number has a weird bold font and the tags are too bold as well. I have also looked at the others dressed of the seller... and the same weird tag, maybe I am over analyzing 

Would appreciate your opinion  

Item Name: HL Dress
Item Number:270821054509
Seller ID: lelia1957 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-He..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3f0e31582d#ht_833wt_1113

And also this dress, something bothers me about it  

Item Name: HL dress 3/4 sleeve 
Item Number: 160654592762
Seller ID: chicforvintage
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-AUTH-H...ltDomain_2&hash=item2567c28afa#ht_1923wt_1113


TIA


----------



## bebefuzz

juicy_girl said:


> Item Name: Herve Leger dress
> Item Number: 260855543279
> Seller ID: ggn011
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...3279?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cbc33b5ef
> 
> authentic HL dress?



This is fake.


----------



## bebefuzz

voilasabine said:


> Hello LAdies!!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this dress I don't know why but something bothers me about them, maybe it is the pictures or the lighting in them I feel that the SErial number has a weird bold font and the tags are too bold as well. I have also looked at the others dressed of the seller... and the same weird tag, maybe I am over analyzing
> 
> Would appreciate your opinion
> 
> Item Name: HL Dress
> Item Number:270821054509
> Seller ID: lelia1957
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-He..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3f0e31582d#ht_833wt_1113
> 
> And also this dress, something bothers me about it
> 
> Item Name: HL dress 3/4 sleeve
> Item Number: 160654592762
> Seller ID: chicforvintage
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-AUTH-H...ltDomain_2&hash=item2567c28afa#ht_1923wt_1113
> 
> 
> TIA



both fake.


----------



## voilasabine

bebefuzz said:


> both fake.



Thanks a tonn!! So my doubts were reasonable 

How about this one? 
It is not an ebay listing, but i bought it and seller sent me the pictures

Looks good to me 

Item: Color Block HL


----------



## galwaygirl007

nexisfan said:


> So sorry! Thanks for clearing that up. I was thrown off because in all the pictures I've seen of that dress, there are four grey bands at the waist, and the number of bands is what counterfeiters always get wrong.


 
no problem nexisfan,

galwaygirl


----------



## nexisfan

voilasabine said:


> Thanks a tonn!! So my doubts were reasonable
> 
> How about this one?
> It is not an ebay listing, but i bought it and seller sent me the pictures
> 
> Looks good to me
> 
> Item: Color Block HL




Looks good to me, too.


----------



## voilasabine

nexisfan said:


> Looks good to me, too.



Many thanks Nexisfan!!!


----------



## Browntown

Hi everyone. I am a bit puzzled by this item. I purchased it second-hand. This looks nothing like the current "Marc Jacobs" labels, but i am wondering if it is an older or earlier design.
lh5.googleusercontent.com/-QtwIP8WT14w/ToFF-M-DIAI/AAAAAAAABzo/b40LOFzfre4/s144/gingtag2.jpgFrom Drop Box"

lh4.googleusercontent.com/-45p7rEZZESs/ToFGzKPaMaI/AAAAAAAABzw/GemYNfDWbh4/s144/gingtag.jpglh4.googleusercontent.com/-45p7rEZZESs/ToFGzKPaMaI/AAAAAAAABzw/GemYNfDWbh4/s144/gingtag.jpg
https://picasaweb.google.com/shahed...thkey=Gv1sRgCKHG3Jua78Wq_gE&feat=embedwebsiteI appreciate your expertise!!


----------



## Mozbjork

Hello Everyone,

I have never owned a pair of Hudson's so I cannot tell if these Collin jeans in Elm wash are real. I purchased them from Ebay for $90. Here is the link:

Seller:i*love*hot*fashion link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/270821877549...84.m1429.l2649

If you guys can let me know I would REALLY appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## nexisfan

Mozbjork said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have never owned a pair of Hudson's so I cannot tell if these Collin jeans in Elm wash are real. I purchased them from Ebay for $90. Here is the link:
> 
> Seller:i*love*hot*fashion link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/270821877549...84.m1429.l2649
> 
> If you guys can let me know I would REALLY appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks




Link not working and/or has been removed.


----------



## Mozbjork

Oh sorry about that! She is selling another pair. Here is the link...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WOMEN-H...161971?pt=US_CSA_WC_Jeans&hash=item415d5ba773

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## darcychn

Hello, i purchased this dress online from ebay. 
This Herve Leger cut-out sleeve dress was said to be purchased from net-a-porter.com sale & seller snipped off the hanging strips as she folded it to prevent stretching. 
I couldn't get the 'Made in China' tab to stay down. The green paper attached on it is from dry-cleaning.

Here are some pictures i took, what do you think?

Thank you ladies once again, much appreciated!


----------



## nexisfan

Mozbjork said:


> Oh sorry about that! She is selling another pair. Here is the link...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-WOMEN-H...161971?pt=US_CSA_WC_Jeans&hash=item415d5ba773
> 
> I really appreciate your help!



If they are the jeans pictured, they are good.



darcychn said:


> Hello, i purchased this dress online from ebay.
> This Herve Leger cut-out sleeve dress was said to be purchased from net-a-porter.com sale & seller snipped off the hanging strips as she folded it to prevent stretching.
> I couldn't get the 'Made in China' tab to stay down. The green paper attached on it is from dry-cleaning.
> 
> Here are some pictures i took, what do you think?
> 
> Thank you ladies once again, much appreciated!



This looks fine to me.


----------



## prettycat2011

Dear all.

I purchased one dolce and gabbana jean from ebay seller that name " *e-fashiongroup* ", they are top rate seller and state that they sell only authentic items.

http://stores.ebay.com/EFASHIONGROUP...id=p4340.l2563

But when receive jean, the tag inside look like this jean was washed in washing machine, it not clear as new one, and the tag include leather look not professional.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230662085946...D1&_rdc=1#shId

So do you know that they sell authentic dolce and gabbana or not?

If anyone know, please let me know.

Many thanks


----------



## Tiffany123

Maybe put this in the ebay thread.


----------



## prettycat2011

i put it to ebay, but they said i should post it here....

so anyone know, please help. thanks


----------



## bebefuzz

darcychn said:


> Hello, i purchased this dress online from ebay.
> This Herve Leger cut-out sleeve dress was said to be purchased from net-a-porter.com sale & seller snipped off the hanging strips as she folded it to prevent stretching.
> I couldn't get the 'Made in China' tab to stay down. The green paper attached on it is from dry-cleaning.
> 
> Here are some pictures i took, what do you think?
> 
> Thank you ladies once again, much appreciated!


I do not think this is authentic unfortunately. The banding on this style should look different particularly around the bodice and sleeve, ALSO the top part is faux banded which I believe is wrong. 

Also, the spacing on the carelabel is incorrect. 

However, the location of the tag and the smoothness of the tag looks ok, but this is always very unreliable through photographs. 

Please assist in more opinions!! I am really curious as to what everyone else thinks as well on tricky ones like this.


----------



## Swanky

I asked you to post it in the thread stickied above 
I'll merge it this time.


----------



## abc_kj

Hi ladies,

Can anyone help me out with this one:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Alexande...92631?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2567e29597

TIA


----------



## aliciac09

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Mini-...t=UK_Women_s_Dresses&var=&hash=item8265380d47

Please help me to authenticate this Zara dress. Thanks!!


----------



## voilasabine

Hi there! 

I came across this really interesting HL, but I have never ever seen this model before. I remember seeing something similar on Emmanuelle Chriqui at the 2011 Espy Awards, but otherwise I am clueless  

Could someone please help me authenticate it? 
TIA 

Item: HL Strapless A-line 
Item Number: 160660433776
Seller ID: pcg19 
LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item25681bab70#ht_500wt_1128


----------



## grasshopper

Hello, Please help me authenticate these lovely Prada sunglasses.
ItemRADA PR 27NS 2AU6S1 BROWN SUNGLASSES BAROQUE EURO DESIGN LIMITED MINIMAL RARE

Listing number:350496899450
Seller:shopinourcloset
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-PR-27N...item519b3e417a
Comments: I actually want them in Black and emailed them to send me more pictures because for the listing for the black pair, she only have 1 stock photo.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nexisfan

voilasabine said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I came across this really interesting HL, but I have never ever seen this model before. I remember seeing something similar on Emmanuelle Chriqui at the 2011 Espy Awards, but otherwise I am clueless
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate it?
> TIA
> 
> Item: HL Strapless A-line
> Item Number: 160660433776
> Seller ID: pcg19
> LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item25681bab70#ht_500wt_1128




Nothing looks off to me, but I also haven't seen that.


----------



## andy2154

Could someone please help me authenticate this dress?

Item: HL bandage dress
Item Number: 260863689590
Seller ID: bellechoses11
LInk: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260863689590
Many Thanks, Andy


----------



## darcychn

Hi everyone, what do you think about this skirt?

Item: Chanel Skirt
Item Number: 150671558453
Seller ID: meadow_bay 
LInk: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/260863689590


----------



## Jaann6

Hi 
Item: shirt Dolce Gabbana, and jeans.
Link: http://allegro.pl/nowa-koszula-dolce-gabbana-dg-dg-gold-i1846554110.html 
http://allegro.pl/dolcegabbana-oryginalne-rurki-l-xl-i1859242692.html
Is it fake or orginal? Thanks.


----------



## Jaann6

And one more thing.
item: coat dolce & gabbana
Item Number 1867504597
Seller ID KUWAIT-1
link http://allegro.pl/dolce-gabbana-rewelacja-100-oryginal-i1867504597.html
I think it is fake, because WPaca what is it? Maybe in factory was a mistake? Thanks.


----------



## ibezj

Can someone please authenticate this coat for me? Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180736168843&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## medicbean

hi ladies,

wondering if anyone could help me out with this item

Alexander McQueen Skull Scarf, Black, White and BLue beautiful silk mqueen
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alexander...ies_UK&var=&hash=item84b8dab15a#ht_591wt_1270
seller: danetboo
Item number: 270831759239

thank you!!


----------



## medicbean

and this one!!


BRAND NEW WITH TAGS ALEXANDER MCQUEEN SKULL PRINT SCARF -UNISEX
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...ltDomain_3&hash=item4aaef8e121#ht_3273wt_1270
seller: jessica10035
Item number: 320763126049


----------



## Gina123

Hello girls,

Need some help here... I've bid & won this Herve Leger Red Bandage dress against my personal rules (seller has no previous ebay auction history & this is an oversea transaction) I really like this dress but unsure if this is authentic and she will not provide a refund.

Any HL experts here?

Apology in advance if I've posted this in a wrong forum and thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190584179815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## hunniesochic

I tried locating a Herve Leger authentication thread for you but there's none. I hope someone experienced can help you.

Honestly, there's so many red flags with the auction. I would not bid on anyone with zero feedback (yes I know new people have to start somewhere) but I wouldn't buy something that's hundreds or thousands of dollars on a zero FB account that's overseas.


----------



## oceansportrait

Is that the same dress? B/c the dress in the pictures taken of celebrities wearing it seems to be longer than the one that the seller took a picture of (the celeb pic has the dress hitting the knee, whereas the one in the listing looks like it'd be a mini).


----------



## mashanyc

I have a very similar dress (mine has little more shoulder coverage) and what is missing are the numbers on that lavender tag. But this dress/style is from couple of years ago so i am not sure if they put numbers there then. Your seller has another HL listed now and if those are HER pictures the dress looks legit. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Herve-L...8029?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c5fdb4a9d


----------



## Apricot Summers

Wow my response got removed when the thread was moved.  

Red flags that cause serious consideration:

New seller in China has listed 5-6 expensive Herve Leger dresses.  All with stolen photos.  I believe that if the seller is willing to steal photos and violate copyright, they are dishonest.  And I don't deal with dishonest sellers.

The same dress was sold twice.

She is selling 5-6 different expensive dresses, listing them for bare bones prices, in multiple sizes (small and extra small).

If you do pay - make sure you use a credit card.  Then it doesn't matter what the seller says, if you get a fake then you can file with your cc company.


----------



## Gina123

Thank you all for the advices! 
I'm more suspicious about the authenticity of this dress since she has listed another HL dress after the previous posting closed. I'll ask her to cancel my bid.





Gina123 said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Need some help here... I've bid & won this Herve Leger Red Bandage dress against my personal rules (seller has no previous ebay auction history & this is an oversea transaction) I really like this dress but unsure if this is authentic and she will not provide a refund.
> 
> Any HL experts here?
> 
> Apology in advance if I've posted this in a wrong forum and thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190584179815?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## nexisfan

^ Just to confirm, the HL dress is fake.


----------



## nexisfan

mashanyc said:


> I have a very similar dress (mine has little more shoulder coverage) and what is missing are the numbers on that lavender tag. But this dress/style is from couple of years ago so i am not sure if they put numbers there then. Your seller has another HL listed now and if those are HER pictures the dress looks legit. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Herve-L...8029?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c5fdb4a9d




This dress is also fake.


----------



## mashanyc

nexisfan said:


> This dress is also fake.


Ok. Tell me how do You know? because I have the SAME EXACT dress in XS BNWT that has all the same tags except the one the top (thats kinda open)and the 1 with print design on the bottom.


----------



## mashanyc

Apricot Summers said:


> Wow my response got removed when the thread was moved.
> 
> Red flags that cause serious consideration:
> 
> New seller in China has listed 5-6 expensive Herve Leger dresses.  All with stolen photos.  I believe that if the seller is willing to steal photos and violate copyright, they are dishonest.  And I don't deal with dishonest sellers.
> 
> The same dress was sold twice.
> 
> She is selling 5-6 different expensive dresses, listing them for bare bones prices, in multiple sizes (small and extra small).
> 
> If you do pay - make sure you use a credit card.  Then it doesn't matter what the seller says, if you get a fake then you can file with your cc company.


I am not trying to defend  the seller but I just want to know: where do you see all these listings? I only see 1 HL when i click on her items. And i dont see what she sold in the past. Are you searching Goofbay?  Also how do You know photos are stolen? Thank You


----------



## Apricot Summers

Click on completed auctions.

The sizing chart is stolen from HL website.   The photos of celebrities are owned by Getty Images and were NOT taken by the seller.  Those are stolen.


----------



## mashanyc

Apricot Summers said:


> Click on completed auctions.
> 
> The sizing chart is stolen from HL website.   The photos of celebrities are owned by Getty Images and were NOT taken by the seller.  Those are stolen.


OK. I was confused. Everybody uses those pictures. Powersellers/toprated sellers. Totally legit sellers use celeb/stock pictures. I dont see anything wrong with that. I much rather see that than some stranger modeling (and stretching)the dress that doesnt fit her. In her dirty basement. Same with sizing chart. whatever. I thought the picture with all the tags was stolen.


----------



## calliope17

Hello!! I've recently purchased these items. Could I possibly please please get some help in authenticating them? I have yet to receive them!! So I'm using the pictures from ebay!!  

PS: Forgive me if I posted in the wrong forum!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25090568581...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1202

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150668117807?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## nexisfan

calliope17 said:


> Hello!! I've recently purchased these items. Could I possibly please please get some help in authenticating them? I have yet to receive them!! So I'm using the pictures from ebay!!
> 
> PS: Forgive me if I posted in the wrong forum!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25090568581...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150668117807?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




No idea on the Cavalli, but the Herve Leger is fake. Sorry.


----------



## calliope17

Can you please explain why? Thanks


----------



## calliope17

nexisfan said:


> No idea on the Cavalli, but the Herve Leger is fake. Sorry.



Actually.. How can you tell if a HL dress is fake or not? ><


----------



## lovetoshop390

Item: HERVE LEGER ONE SHOULDER DOVE BLACK BANDAGE DRESS XS
Item Number: 370550470296
Seller ID: spicy75 
LInk: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370550470296


----------



## bebefuzz

calliope17 said:


> Actually.. How can you tell if a HL dress is fake or not? ><



It's always tough receiving bad news, but nexisfan is right. 

The price tag is wrong. The banding is wrong, the closure is wrong. Authenticating can be done when someone is very familiar with the dress styles, tagging associated with each season... basically the same way one authenticates designer bags, jeans, etc. 

Hope you get your money back.


----------



## calliope17

bebefuzz said:


> It's always tough receiving bad news, but nexisfan is right.
> 
> The price tag is wrong. The banding is wrong, the closure is wrong. Authenticating can be done when someone is very familiar with the dress styles, tagging associated with each season... basically the same way one authenticates designer bags, jeans, etc.
> 
> Hope you get your money back.




Oh dear... That's terrible.  I haven't received the item yet to be honest. I haven't gotten a hold of her the entire week!! How about this one then? I think I might have bought several non-authentic ones!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120794131084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## bebefuzz

calliope17 said:


> Oh dear... That's terrible.  I haven't received the item yet to be honest. I haven't gotten a hold of her the entire week!! How about this one then? I think I might have bought several non-authentic ones!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120794131084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



hmmm... the style as seen on catherine zeta jones (which is an essential dress) is a low scoop with no singular band across the back. The dress on sale is of a style I've never seen before (which is kind of rare), but doesn't mean it's not authentic.

The seller really needs to put more photos of the actual dress like tags, etc.


----------



## calliope17

bebefuzz said:


> hmmm... the style as seen on catherine zeta jones (which is an essential dress) is a low scoop with no singular band across the back. The dress on sale is of a style I've never seen before (which is kind of rare), but doesn't mean it's not authentic.
> 
> The seller really needs to put more photos of the actual dress like tags, etc.



I do have the picture of the tag! If this will help. ><

PS: Oh!! The picture actually can't be pasted!


----------



## rnsmelody

calliope17 said:


> Oh dear... That's terrible.  I haven't received the item yet to be honest. I haven't gotten a hold of her the entire week!! How about this one then? I think I might have bought several non-authentic ones!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120794131084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648




It looks like the seller had someone add the band across the back of the dress. Do you know why the dress was relisted? The seller sold the same exact one on 10/8..


----------



## morabbiton

HiHi! 

First time posting so I hope I have the right thread. Can anyone help me authenticate this item? I've asked for better photos but haven't received a response yet. The price is so low and the quality seems so good that I'm slightly suspicious. Any help would be great. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250912512730&category=63862&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## heidifarris23

The price is too low to be the real deal. If you would have some photos of the inside stiching or of the tags then you would be able to tell if it's real or not.


----------



## darcychn

1.
Item: CHRISTIAN DIOR Black Runway Halter Top $1550 Retail NWT
Item Number: 200506555390
Seller ID: runwayrunaway
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/200506555390?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2.
Item: Runway! VALENTINO $8,000 Sequined CHIFFON SKIRT SUIT
Item Number: 350501806441
Seller ID: bluedragonflies 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/350501806441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3185wt_1139

3.
Item: BALMAIN &#9733; MOST WANTED waxed ribbed biker jeans
Item Number: 190592012946
Seller ID: balmainiac2010 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/190592012946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you everyone!


----------



## mango99au

hello i hope some one can authenticate this prada dress for me
Prada 2011 Runway Look Cotton Green&Monkey printed Dress IT38
seller name: fancyapril_ren
Item number:170716423000
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-2011-R...ht_1284wt_1208

i'm juts a bit worry this dress could be a good fake.
please some one help me with this because i really like this dress. thank you


----------



## mango99au

hello i hope some one can authenticate this prada dress for me
Prada 2011 Runway Look Cotton Green&Monkey printed Dress IT38
seller name: fancyapril_ren
Item number:170716423000
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-2011-R...ht_1284wt_1208

i'm juts a bit worry this dress could be a good fake.
please some one help me with this because i really like this dress. thank you


----------



## jente

hi,

Do you mind having a look at this HERVE LEGER dress,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300613449...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1096


many thanks
jente


----------



## lightdays

Anyone here authenticate Gucci clothing?


----------



## LKKay

Is this Mackage jacket authentic?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...with-Real-Fur-Hood-Fog-XXS-W0QQAdIdZ328125730

TIA


----------



## morabbiton

Still looking at Mike & Chris jackets. 

Can anyone authenticate? The style looks familiar (in line with the aesthetic) but I can't find any images.  3 picture including one close up of the sleeve but haven't gotten a reply from the seller as to requests for pictures of tags/lining. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mike-and-Ch...ps=63&clkid=4057673205179908773#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## nexisfan

jente said:


> hi,
> 
> Do you mind having a look at this HERVE LEGER dress,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300613449...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1096
> 
> 
> many thanks
> jente




Sorry, haven't been here for a while and I see this has already ended, but it appears fine to me.


----------



## calliope17

Heya! Can anyone see if any of these are authentic? Thanks!! xx

PS: I got my $$ back for the fake one! >< 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEG...645?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item3cbe24060d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger-Dress-/120807592796?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1c20b1935c

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Herv...870?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item3a6c9dacbe

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEG...536?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item27c0234178

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STUNNING-...419?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item3a6c96c173


----------



## random22

Hi all. If somebody can authenticate this dress I would be grateful (ends in 18hrs)
Item: Herve Leger silver dress like Alaia- size small
Item No: 160682804193
Seller ID: queensgate68
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Leger-silver-dress-like-Alaia-size-small-/160682804193


----------



## random22

Also this one
		 		Hi all. If somebody can authenticate this dress I would be grateful (ends in 18hrs)
Item:Herve Leger Knit Bandage Dress uk size 6 BNWT
Item No: 230700489978



 Seller ID: yokel67
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Leger-knit-bandage-dress-uk-size-6-BNWT-/230700489978


----------



## Suzanelk

Please authenticate

Item: Herve Leger Front Zip Dress XXS
Item Number: 320796770318
Seller: wmar750 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320796770318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## mirandarawson

Is this a very old Moncler or a fake?  I notice the zippers are very different from any recent jackets I've seen.  And please hurry, the auction ends in 4 hours!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## bitharvest

Please authenticate. You're help, as always, is greatly appreciated!!!

Item: NWT $1,590 Herve Leger Halter Bandage Dress to Die For! XS 
Item #:220900054205
Seller: redfashionboutique
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-590-00-HERVE-LEGER-BANDAGE-HALTER-DRESS-DIE-FOR-XS-/220900054205?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item336eab54bd#ht_6258wt_865


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on this jacket, please?

Many thanks!

GENUINE MONCLER PUFFA JACKET WITH DETACHABLE HOOD.
rhubarb555
260901920774
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260901920774


----------



## mlm4485

Can someone please authenticate this Burberry London coat?  The seller states that it is from 2 years ago.  Many thanks!!!  

Item: LEATHER SHEEPSKIN JACKET BY BURBERRY----SIZE S
Item #: 170733270935
Seller:  sebe8578 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEATHER-SHE...35?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item27c07ef797


----------



## catwalkkittys

I am looking for someone to help me authenticate these chanel jeans.  Any help would help.  I appreciate the person who directed me to the clothing section.  I originally posted under just Chanel in general.  So, thanks for leading me to the right place I hope.


----------



## catwalkkittys

I need help authenticating a pair of Chanel jeans.  Attached are photos, thanks for your help.


----------



## lightdays

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html
and/or
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...el-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689647.html


----------



## catwalkkittys

Thanks I did and I posted all the pics it would allow.  I have more if anyone needs to see more.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Can someone please authenticate this moncler jacket? TIA!


----------



## Love-Vintage

more pictures!


----------



## jente

Good morning from Cyprus,

Do you mind having a look at this HERVE LEGER dress:

Item: LHERVE LEGER
Item #: 280778183944
Seller: camlali 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280778183...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1096

many thanks
jente


----------



## Malvina_85

Item: prada sunglasses
Listing number: 320802785230
Seller: *m.a.r.k.s*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-Sungla...item4ab15607ce

Comments: i hope u can help me with this sunglasses, thank u so much in advance


----------



## catwalkkittys

I have posted 3 or 4 different times and no one has bothered to authenticate my Chanel jeans.  What is the problem?  Is there anyone on this site that can authenticate these???


----------



## catwalkkittys

I have posted several times here and no one has even bothered to help with authenticating these Chanel jeans.  So, one last ditch effort, is there anyone there who can authenticate these Chanel Jeans for me.  Otherwise this is a waste of time.  I posted last on December 4th  Pics are here.


----------



## catwalkkittys

Please help, authentic or not???


----------



## Myrkur

I know how you feel catwalkkittys, but it's really hard to find someone who can authenticate this, since most people who authenticate Chanel, are specialized in bags and small leather accessories. So don't blame them, but maybe it's better if you ask in Chanel sub forum to get a faster respond.


----------



## tptvproductions

Can you please give us some advise on this Prada Baseball Cap, thanks in advance

<br>


----------



## tptvproductions

catwalkkittys said:


> Please help, authentic or not???


 
can you read me the back of the zipper pull, are there any insignias or names?

I'm not a professional but give an collectors opinion based on that

J


----------



## Annina13

Please authenticate this woolrich coat:
http://www.facebook.com/groups/3142....120851481355316.23773.100002913944875&type=3


----------



## kiwanja

I'm obsessed with getting a Max Mara coat and saw a few on eBay...

Can someone take a look?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beauty-Max-...C_Outerwear&hash=item3f10afea80#ht_4196wt_778


I've noticed a lot of Max Mara coats being sold on eBay by sellers from HK and that general region.

The feedback for these sellers are pretty good, but I'm not convinced the coats they are selling are genuine just yet...

For example, this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Max-Ma...resses&var=&hash=item76bff30e7e#ht_6051wt_778

Any opinions? Thank you!


----------



## catwalkkittys

tptvproductions said:


> can you read me the back of the zipper pull, are there any insignias or names?
> 
> I'm not a professional but give an collectors opinion based on that
> 
> J


There are no zippers.  The pants button down the fly with Chanel logo buttons.


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi experts!

do you authenticate Prada sunglasses? i have one below please.. tia! 

Item Name: Brand NEW Auth PRADA SPR 23M Sunglasses&#8482;
Listing number: 170749075596
Seller ID: sjion_mi
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/170749075596?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## love4hermes

Thanks for looking! 
http://www.list4all.com/hello/Authentic_Juicy_Couture_zipup_szp_i30.php


----------



## dj.liang

Item1 Name: Oversize Round Sunglasses
Product number: SPR 17N 1AB-3M1
Comments:
I tried to look for the special letter "R" in the logo on the outside of the arms. But I don't think these sunglasses have it, so does the case. (sorry, I don't really know how to directly post photos here >_<)

s6.postimage.org/jp5zamrfx/CIMG0080.jpg

s6.postimage.org/5k068tiel/CIMG0081.jpg

s6.postimage.org/r7p4j9ist/IMG_1727.jpg

s6.postimage.org/qjga0bk31/IMG_1728.jpg

s6.postimage.org/7secq5pil/IMG_1729.jpg

Item2 Name: PRADA SUNGLASSES SPR 21N
Product number: SPR 17N 
Comments: I circled the parts I was not sure about. But the biggest concern was inside the letter "P" and the logo on one side of the arm. This was the last pair they got in store. I don't know if it's just because people wore them before so it faded or what. 

s6.postimage.org/csgebukj1/IMG_1721.jpg

s6.postimage.org/4o8a73y3x/IMG_1722.jpg

s6.postimage.org/ivxyvrast/IMG_1734.jpg

s6.postimage.org/m42g8sx2l/IMG_1732.jpg

Hello, 

I am pretty new to this site so I can't create a new thread and I don't know if I can authenticate sunglasses here. I am also pretty new to the brand, so I really need help in authenticating these Prada sunglasses. I bought them at the sunglass hut for $250 and they were buy one get one free (I think they are kinda too cheap for Prada products). And when I asked about the authenticity card, the guy said there's no need to fill in them, which made me wonder as well. 

Thank you very very much and HAPPY HOLIDAY!!!!! BTW, plz ignore my room, I know it's really messy. LOL


----------



## dj.liang

tatiana6909 said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> do you authenticate Prada sunglasses? i have one below please.. tia!
> 
> Item Name: Brand NEW Auth PRADA SPR 23M Sunglasses&#8482;
> Listing number: 170749075596
> Seller ID: sjion_mi
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/170749075596?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

Hey, I just posted the picture of prada sunglasses I bought from sunglass hut (just two posts below u  The color of care my instruction book is the same color as the authentication card holder? I don't know if it's from different year or what . 
s6.postimage.org/jp5zamrfx/CIMG0080.jpg
I'm pretty new to the brand and I don't even know if mines are authentic LOL~ It could be just a clue


----------



## Naomi80

Can someone authenticate this please? Thank you!

http://imageshack.us/g/857/0q2o7746.jpg/


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Naomi80 said:


> Can someone authenticate this please? Thank you!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/857/0q2o7746.jpg/



Not an expert but it looks good to me, if the fabric is good quality and the stitching everywhere, even on the inside of the dress, is good and consistent then I'd be inclined to believe it is real. 

With dresses it is always better to get it physically authenticated, there aren't as many telltale signs of fakes on them as there would be on a handbag for example. 

Obviously you need to take into account where/how did you get it? How much did you pay for it? A simple google search would tell even a stranger to these dresses that they are worth a lot of money.


----------



## smokinhot

Please have a look at this drees!!
Thanks in advance!

http://thumbp7-gq1.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_7015086&partid=4&f=659&fid=Inbox

http://thumbp7-gq1.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_7015086&partid=5&f=659&fid=Inbox

http://thumbp7-gq1.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_7015086&partid=7&f=659&fid=Inbox

http://thumbp7-gq1.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_7015086&partid=2&f=659&fid=Inbox


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi there, is this Chloe dress auth? Feel a bit weird with the label. Please give opinion! Thank u so much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18078585790...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

smokinhot said:


> Please have a look at this drees!!
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://thumbp7-gq1.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_7015086&partid=4&f=659&fid=Inbox
> 
> http://thumbp7-gq1.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_7015086&partid=5&f=659&fid=Inbox
> 
> http://thumbp7-gq1.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_7015086&partid=7&f=659&fid=Inbox
> 
> http://thumbp7-gq1.thumb.mail.yahoo...&midoffset=1_7015086&partid=2&f=659&fid=Inbox




I can't access those links, can you try putting another on?


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

tatsu_k said:


> Hi there, is this Chloe dress auth? Feel a bit weird with the label. Please give opinion! Thank u so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18078585790...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1361



I'd be a bit worried about the apparent bad craftsmanship, although it is possible that it has just not been 100% well taken care of. 

The label to me looks odd, I have three Chloe dresses and I'm a bit obsessed and that one just doesn't look quite right to me although it might just be to do with when it was made and changes in marketing. This guide has a tag picture which is the same as the ones on my dresses, it also has information about serial numbers so I would suggest asking the seller for a close up of the tag. http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Avoid-a-Fake-Chloe?ugid=10000000002554049 

All in all, I'd avoid it but to be honest, if you love the dress and couldn't afford or get hold of a real one then you should maybe just get it and enjoy it.


----------



## smokinhot

TheDesignerGirl said:


> I can't access those links, can you try putting another on?



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Auth-Her...WC_Dresses&hash=item1c22822716#ht_1089wt_1185

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## smokinhot

TheDesignerGirl said:


> I can't access those links, can you try putting another on?



Pls have a look at this as well! thanks!
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14067493...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1033wt_983


----------



## tatsu_k

Thanks so much for your reply TheDesignerGirl! I was a bit concerned about the dress and wanted opinion of someone who knows the stuff. I will probably pass on that one, i also felt weird about label, im kinda obsessed with Chloe (my mother has two dresses and i myself am trying to score, i love most of the clothes). I didn't care much about price, i just really liked the dress, but for sure i dont want fake one


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

smokinhot said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Auth-Her...WC_Dresses&hash=item1c22822716#ht_1089wt_1185
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I'll deal with these both at once seeing as they're pretty similar and from the same person. These dresses are always difficult seeing as they never sit correctly on a mannequin as they would on a real person. 

The main thing that sparks issues with me is that the seller has hundreds of expensive dresses, mostly BNWT, so I would be inclined to ask where the seller gets the dresses from. If they have nothing to hide they'll tell you outright. 

Herve Leger dresses are some of the most commonly faked. A great bonus is the fact that these are both described as 'authentic' so if you went to a store which specialises in Herve Leger or got it privately authenticated and it turned out to be fake, you would qualify for a full refund (minus return shipping costs) if you filed a dispute with Ebay. I think this is unlikely however, as the seller does have 100% feedback, and it's likely that people have got other items authenticated. 

Honestly, if I were you I would just go for it, this is definitely one of the best looking sellers feedback-wise that I've seen, not one person claims that their goods are fake.



EDIT: I've sent a message to the seller making some general enquiries about how they source the dresses and the procedure if I was not 100% satisfied they were real and will post again when they reply


----------



## smokinhot

TheDesignerGirl said:


> I'll deal with these both at once seeing as they're pretty similar and from the same person. These dresses are always difficult seeing as they never sit correctly on a mannequin as they would on a real person.
> 
> The main thing that sparks issues with me is that the seller has hundreds of expensive dresses, mostly BNWT, so I would be inclined to ask where the seller gets the dresses from. If they have nothing to hide they'll tell you outright.
> 
> Herve Leger dresses are some of the most commonly faked. A great bonus is the fact that these are both described as 'authentic' so if you went to a store which specialises in Herve Leger or got it privately authenticated and it turned out to be fake, you would qualify for a full refund (minus return shipping costs) if you filed a dispute with Ebay. I think this is unlikely however, as the seller does have 100% feedback, and it's likely that people have got other items authenticated.
> 
> Honestly, if I were you I would just go for it, this is definitely one of the best looking sellers feedback-wise that I've seen, not one person claims that their goods are fake.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I've sent a message to the seller making some general enquiries about how they source the dresses and the procedure if I was not 100% satisfied they were real and will post again when they reply



Thank you for your feedback!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

smokinhot said:


> Thank you for your feedback!!!!!!!



No problem at all, here's the reply I got: 

Thanks so much for emailing.  All items from our store are guaranteed authentic, and were either purchased direct from designer or from large U.S. department stores that are distributors of that designer.

We do privately authenticate all items that are known to be counterfeited, including Herve Leger.  That includes the posted dress.  If you would like to authenticate the dress, this can be done easily at a site such as the Purse Forum (http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-iii-659013.html), or by sending a message to HerveLegerObsessed.com (http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/contact).  They will direct you how to authenticate the dress.

We do stand behind all items we sell and can always back up authenticity with a copy of the purchase receipt should there be any question, all personal information blacked out.  Due to the amount of counterfeits, we do not take back any type of returns for Herve Leger.


----------



## nexisfan

TheDesignerGirl said:


> No problem at all, here's the reply I got:
> 
> Thanks so much for emailing.  All items from our store are guaranteed authentic, and were either purchased direct from designer or from large U.S. department stores that are distributors of that designer.
> 
> We do privately authenticate all items that are known to be counterfeited, including Herve Leger.  That includes the posted dress.  If you would like to authenticate the dress, this can be done easily at a site such as the Purse Forum (http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-iii-659013.html), or by sending a message to HerveLegerObsessed.com (http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/contact).  They will direct you how to authenticate the dress.
> 
> We do stand behind all items we sell and can always back up authenticity with a copy of the purchase receipt should there be any question, all personal information blacked out.  Due to the amount of counterfeits, we do not take back any type of returns for Herve Leger.




Runway city is a reputable seller. The dress is authentic.


----------



## lyndysf

I love this vest but am not sure if it's authentic.  I would appreciate your collective wisdom.  The link is below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120838599471...84.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## beduina

Hi ladies
Wondering if you could give me your advice on these Herve Leger dresses, what do you think? 
Thanks


----------



## smokinhot

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10000-Ne...gs_Handbags&hash=item2a180a7002#ht_631wt_1143

I need your advise!!! thanks in advance


----------



## jettsett

this is possibly my first HL bandage dress purchase!  i need help!!!!  is this authentic?  buyer has excellent feedback, 100% authenticty stated in her description, and she has a history of selling lots of high ticket items.  although...i have no idea how to spot a fake!  help!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370574112681?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Jaann6

HI
http://allegro.pl/ralph-lauren-purple-label-48r-i2046821982.html
I heard tags of american and european are different.
Thanks.


----------



## FashionNovice22

I am posting because I wanted your help with respect to a recent postcard chelsea coat purchase that I bought at Saks. I know this sounds super paranoid, but i noticed that the postcard coat that i got had a slightly different logo accessory on the arm than the other postcard coats i have seen both in person and online. The little logo on the arm i think is normally colored (like in the typical red, white and black), but the the one in the coat i got it was all grey and made out of steel-like material only. Does anyone know whether this is a new thing that postcard has been doing?

I know Saks is a respectable venue, but I don't trust the people who make returns to the store as much. Again, sorry for the paranoia, but it was a really expensive purchase!!! (and for my mom!!) 

Please help!! Thank you!!


----------



## sillygooose

ITEM: Prada 27NS Black 1AB3M1 Sunglasses
ITEM NUMBER: -
SELLER ID: Eye Wear Palace 
LINK: http://www.amazon.com/Prada-SPR-27N-Black-1AB3M1/dp/B0051GV7G4/ref=lh_ni_t

Hi ladies, please let me know if this is an authentic retailer. thanks!


----------



## ShinyCquin

I normally am not stumped with DVF...but this one got me on the inner tag. It was a gift from my old boss' wife. She used to give me clothes she no longer wore so I could sell online to help me reach my goal of being debt free. 

It's hard to see the name of dress. I googled....searched ebay...and can't find anything that looks like this. 

It's gorgeous and the collar/neckerchief is removeable. Very pretty silk fabric. 

Can anyone help me with this? Is it real? And what is the name? It looks like it says Jedi...but there is no Jedi dress to my knowlege...plus Jedi makes me think Yoda from Star Wars! ha ha! 

Any help would be appreciated. I would hate for it to be a fake...but the inner tag is what got me! It looks like something from the late 90s...but I could be totally off!

Thanks!

http://s1130.photobucket.com/albums/m527/crystalsecretcloset/Authenticate DVF Dress/


----------



## ice_minnie

hi, can someone confirm if this moncler jacket is authentic? thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=63862&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1461wt_1328


----------



## sploucha12345

hello, can anybody please aunthenticate this Alexander McQueen sweater?? Thanks! i purchased it already, and it hasn't arrived, but i took a look at the seller feedback, and people were complaining about recieveing unauthentic items from this seller, made by a designer called monarchy, which i an unfamiliar with. this raised some concern with me. for the mostpart, this seller seems good, but the few negative complaints she's gotten were very severe. i am quite concerned. the two main things that concern me are the stitching on the tags, and that i am an avid McQueen fan, and have seen most of his shows, and i have never seen this sweater before. Although, this might not be a serious concern due to the fact that the shows of his i've seen were all womenswear and womens haute couture. so PLEASE!!!!!!!! help me!!!!

HERE IT IS:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370569534776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## lenamarie

HEY EVERYONE 

I'm a newbie here! I really want to buy this swimsuit... can someone help me authenticate it? It's an Herve Leger bandage swimsuit. 

What concerns me is how the "Made in China" is sewed on the left side of the tag. I usually see the "Made in China" on the right side.

TIA!

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q14/funkiienfresh/Herve Leger/photo1.jpg
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q14/funkiienfresh/Herve Leger/photo2.jpg
http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q14/funkiienfresh/Herve Leger/photo3.jpg


----------



## monica.s.gal

Can someone please help me authenticate this moncler?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32083627045...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_499wt_1416

Seller info
happymoo99 ( 110)  
New Authentic Moncler Black Puffer Jacket S


----------



## karineex3

are these true religion jeans real?
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ue-Religion-Julies-size-26-W0QQAdIdZ344370087
thanks


----------



## jente

hi, 

Just wonder if somebody is authenticating here or not.....

It seems to be very quiet here.

anyway, have a nice day.


----------



## bebefuzz

beduina said:


> Hi ladies
> Wondering if you could give me your advice on these Herve Leger dresses, what do you think?
> Thanks



Hope these aren't your photos because both dresses are counterfeit.


----------



## beduina

bebefuzz said:


> Hope these aren't your photos because both dresses are counterfeit.



Thanks for the reply, they were *bay auctions, since i never got advice i didn't bid on them


----------



## cola262

Can someone help authenticate this burberry London trench? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...WC_Outerwear&hash=item3cbd8f59aa#ht_977wt_689


----------



## voilasabine

Hi! I've just won an auction and I would love your help with authenticating it! 
Many thanks in advance!!! 

Item: Herve Leger Two tone Assymetrical Dress 
Item number: 150757503441
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ESINDXX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_499wt_1416
Seller: burn0412out


----------



## msohm

Hi! I'm going through an ebay authentication problem with a new buyer I re-sold this item to. Here is the original listing though:

Item: Herve Leger skirt
Item number: 140684714147
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140684714147?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_635wt_907
Seller: laluxeshop

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## relax159

It is a cotton/spandex mens sport coat I found in a consignment shop. 
Please help!!!


----------



## relax159

relax159 said:


> It is a cotton/spandex mens sport coat I found in a consignment shop.
> Please help!!!


Never mind, I found out it is real


----------



## lily2331

Any one knows if this alexander mcqueen scarf is real or fake?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-L...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6560149335458882333


----------



## purses.r.babes

Hi all fashion lovers,

Recently purchased this Max Mara coat second hand online at a pretty good price, but it looks a bit off to me  The lining is plain without MaxMara logo all over and the tag indicates it is made in China. Can anyone authenticate this for me by reviewing the pics?? I guess at the end you get what you pay for...>_<" Thanks a bunch!! V


----------



## monica.s.gal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11083297088...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1416

http://www.ebay.com/itm/33069399408...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1416

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32085649654...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1416

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12086853159...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1158


----------



## myahoo

Hi! Could you, guys, help me with this dress?



















It seems to be ok for me but just to make sure!

Thanks a lot)


----------



## myahoo

Regarding these ones I have concerns (especially dress):


----------



## masteritsa

Hello! I was sent here from authenticate Prada.
Hopefully someone here could help me authenticate these sunglasses on ebay
Item # 220964690808
Name PRADA SPR 27N 2AU-6S1 HAVANA SPR27N DESIGNER SUNGLASSES
Seller authenticglasses
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/220964690808?redirect=mobile

Thank you!


----------



## Lyn2005

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress that I have in my possession??


It is a Size S, I am not sure if the loose threads are because the previous owner bought too small a size, or if it's bad quality aka FAKE. Shoulder straps have been cut. Any help would be appreciated  It will determine what I do with it in the future, could involve scissors, lol.


----------



## random22

ITEM: BNWTs Authentic Herve Leger Bandage Dress - RRP over £250.00
ITEM NUMBER: 220965750068
SELLER ID: goodtastedealer 
LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWTs-Authentic-Herve-Leger-Bandage-Dress-RRP-over-250-00-/220965750068

And this one

ITEM: Herve Leger Dress Size XS
ITEM NUMBER: 200721403025
SELLER ID: liquoricenicola1955 
LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200721403025


----------



## magdalinka

Hi. I was wondering if anyone could pitch in and help me figure out if these women's True Religion Billy jeans are authentic. I got them at a local consignment and took the pictures myself. 
TIA!


----------



## magdalinka

Sorry, I have a couple more pics


----------



## magdalinka

Wow, the Budda picture does not want to cooperate


----------



## txgrl

Hi!!  Was wondering if somebody could help authenticate this DvF dress??  TIA!!  

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC00324.jpg
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC00321.jpg


----------



## yonzanlama

item - prada jacket
bought in auction
picture-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















thanks!


----------



## yonzanlama

not sure what happened but can't see picture is uploaded or not. let me give another try. sorry if double post. i need to return it soon if it is fake, so desperately trying to find.


----------



## yonzanlama

one more try for posting pic.
http://s1050.photobucket.com/albums/s408/hopingforbest/?action=view&current=012.jpg
http://s1050.photobucket.com/albums/s408/hopingforbest/?action=view&current=012.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1050.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fs408%2Fhopingforbest%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D010.jpg
http://s1050.photobucket.com/albums/s408/hopingforbest/?action=view&current=012.jpg#!oZZ3QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1050.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fs408%2Fhopingforbest%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D006.jpg




http://s1050.photobucket.com/albums/s408/hopingforbest/?action=view&current=012.jpg#!oZZ5QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1050.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fs408%2Fhopingforbest%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D001.jpg
hope this time it works!
really appreciate if someone can help me in this. thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

Lyn2005 said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress that I have in my possession??
> 
> 
> It is a Size S, I am not sure if the loose threads are because the previous owner bought too small a size, or if it's bad quality aka FAKE. Shoulder straps have been cut. Any help would be appreciated  It will determine what I do with it in the future, could involve scissors, lol.



Hi Lyn. 

really wish there were more pics like the other side of the carelabel... this dress looks "rough." I don't think any Herve is made in that kind of quality.. maybe it was altered? and not by a professional imo.


----------



## Lyn2005

bebefuzz said:


> Hi Lyn.
> 
> really wish there were more pics like the other side of the carelabel... this dress looks "rough." I don't think any Herve is made in that kind of quality.. maybe it was altered? and not by a professional imo.



Hi there! Thank you for taking the time to have a look. I have it in my possession, so I can take more pics of care label. Any other pics that would help? If it isn't real, I may just cut it into a skirt instead of selling it.


----------



## zippy14u

Itemrada Sunglasses
Item number :N/A
Seller: Goodwill Indust.

Could you please authenticate these for me


----------



## kateincali

hey there. i picked these up today because i thought they look OK, but if someone could confirm either way, it would be much appreciated

Item: D&G Dolce & Gabbana safety pin jeans


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

Please help to authenticate Prada eyeglass frame for me.  
Thanks!
Name: PRADA EYEGLASS FRAMES Model PR 52M 1BI101 Bronze
Item number: 290655915129
Seller: jdianeskadoosh
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## nosmoking230322

Hi! Please girls could you authenticate this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEG...0204?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e6c1b7f0c


----------



## nosmoking230322

and this one please girls http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEG...354?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item2a1b0ad1e2


----------



## mishybelle

Hi, just wondering about a few Herve Leger dresses:

1. I know the auction ended, but I was thinking of contacting the seller. What do you think?
http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=260977622782&nma=true&rt=nc&si=DabW4K1NJRmRC7ul4o30Zrkk6PM%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

2. Should I ask for more pics? The hanger straps and logo tag look okay.
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/170804579845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

3. No idea why this dress is inside out. Should I ask for more pics?
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/270935560558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Hi, Could someone please authenticate these Herve Leger Dresses?
 Thanks in advance!

Item: NEW with tags! Gorgeous Authentic Herve Leger Size S Deep Green Dress!
Seller: janey333
Item #: 120879555797
Listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-tags...WC_Dresses&hash=item1c24fba4d5#ht_5616wt_1344

Item: NEW with tags! Sexy Authentic Herve Leger S Bandage Plum Dress Leona Lewis!
Seller: janey333
Item #: 120877892052
Listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12087789...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4601wt_1344

Item: Herve Leger Black White Bandage Dress Size S $1450
Seller: suzis-closet 
Item #: 320868462174
Listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/32086846...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1361

Item: Celebrity Herve Leger Irina Shayk Dark Green Bandage Cocktail Bodycon Dress Sz S
Seller: rose1683
Item #: 260982586955
Listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26098258...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1050wt_1344


Item: NEW Herve Leger Blue Bandage Stretch Tank Scoop Neck Dress fitted Bodycon Small
Seller: ooshopgrloo 
Item #: 320870928491
Listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/32087092...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4563wt_1344

Item: Authentic Herve Leger Black Bandage Stretch Cocktail Dress Size S (Worn once!)
Seller: sillylexi 
Item #: 260984017089
Listing: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26098401...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1361

Sorry theres so many,
 Your help is very much appreciated! xD Thanks again!


----------



## monica.s.gal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32087121647...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1416

New Authentic Moncler Down Jacket Small 1

Item number:	320871216475

Seller info
happymoo99 ( 110)  
100% Positive feedback


----------



## mary123

faith_ann said:


> hey there. i picked these up today because i thought they look OK, but if someone could confirm either way, it would be much appreciated
> 
> Item: D&G Dolce & Gabbana safety pin jeans


 

I am not an expert, but i did own over 100 dolce gabbana pieces, the hologram seems real, however, the inner care tag has 27, 41, does not have the italian size. To be able to give u a better idea on this one, i would like to see if there is a code inside the wash&care tag, plz fold the one wrote 27,41 and tell me. 
For even more information, i would like to see the stiching.
I also want have a look on the D&G Dolce&Gabbana logo on the front pockets. 

Sometimes its hard to authenticate a D&G piece tho..


----------



## mary123

*Plz help authenticate this ysl pair of jeans* 
Hi, I had this pair of jeans and really need help on that. I posted it on ysl forum however the experts were unable to authenticate it for me since they were not familiar with wordable and clothing, so i was wondering if anyone here can help

I was suspicious about 1. the size using 30 instead of italian sizing scale.
2.the other is it is a "pour homme", that is not suppose to be a jeans? 
3.the third is the stiching.. 
thx soo much if any one can help


----------



## kateincali

mary123 said:


> I am not an expert, but i did own over 100 dolce gabbana pieces, the hologram seems real, however, the inner care tag has 27, 41, does not have the italian size. To be able to give u a better idea on this one, i would like to see if there is a code inside the wash&care tag, plz fold the one wrote 27,41 and tell me.
> For even more information, i would like to see the stiching.
> I also want have a look on the D&G Dolce&Gabbana logo on the front pockets.
> 
> Sometimes its hard to authenticate a D&G piece tho..


there were actually determined to be fake elsewhere (hologram tag is misspelled, which i didn't notice) but thank you for taking a look


----------



## mary123

faith_ann said:


> there were actually determined to be fake elsewhere (hologram tag is misspelled, which i didn't notice) but thank you for taking a look


 
which part of the hologram is misspelled? just curious


----------



## kateincali

mary123 said:


> which part of the hologram is misspelled? just curious


it says autenticity rather than authenticity on the english translation line. apparently that line also shouldn't have a hologram that peels off, which the one on the jeans did.


----------



## Naomi80

Is this authentic?
TIA


----------



## mizuvo

can someone help with these auctions 
first time buying HL for my gf. Hoping not to screw it up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22094418702...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5204wt_1185

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27094900687...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Naomi80 said:


> Is this authentic?
> TIA



looks good, but pics of the dress?


----------



## marie1990

Can anyone help me identify the dress print attached?


----------



## bebefuzz

mizuvo said:


> can someone help with these auctions
> first time buying HL for my gf. Hoping not to screw it up.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22094418702...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_5204wt_1185
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27094900687...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1202



First one is ok. Second is not.


----------



## mizuvo

Thanks for the reply. Hope she likes it.


----------



## magdalinka

Hi everyone. I picked up this Versace scarf second hand and now I am doubting it's authenticity. I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help me with it's authentication. 

Thanks in advance 

View attachment 1673176

Not hand rolled


----------



## Nolia

Herve Leger:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120888625194...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1266wt_1163

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120889109259?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

Thanks in advance!


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> Herve Leger:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120888625194...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1266wt_1163
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120889109259?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I'm no expert but I believe the second to be fake based on the hanging strips.


----------



## Nolia

soleilbrun said:


> I'm no expert but I believe the second to be fake based on the hanging strips.



The "Made in China" tag?  I tried on an HL at Holt Renfrews today and it had the same tag on it.


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> The "Made in China" tag? I tried on an HL at Holt Renfrews today and it had the same tag on it.


 
I am not talking about the "MIC" tag. The loop tag on the sides of the dress, it is wrong.


----------



## aimee0474

Hi! Wanted to be sure this HL dress is authentic. 

I had someone who I trust look at it and tell me it is an early 90's pre-Max Azria body-con dress. 

Then someone told me the tag looks suspicious. 

Thanks in advance for looking at it! 

Aimee


----------



## emilu

Can anyone advise as to these two HL dresses?  TIA!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beige-Authe...7878?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc4d80006
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1570-H...1289?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc4b0fd59


----------



## Nolia

Herve Leger.  Ending in less than an hour!!
Please authenticate!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Herve-L..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc48d26a3#ht_500wt_1413

Comment: I asked for more photos and asked for one with hanging straps.  Seller told me the straps were cut off? Is this a red flag?


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> Herve Leger. Ending in less than an hour!!
> Please authenticate!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Herve-L..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc48d26a3#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Comment: I asked for more photos and asked for one with hanging straps. Seller told me the straps were cut off? Is this a red flag?


 
This is not a red flag, happens often.  Red flag is that the seller doesn't post the HL tags on the dress only the paper tags.  Also seller does not have a history of buying or selling higher priced items.  This is not fatal in itself but is a cummulative red flag factor. Good luck finding something!


----------



## Nolia

soleilbrun said:


> This is not a red flag, happens often.  Red flag is that the seller doesn't post the HL tags on the dress only the paper tags.  Also seller does not have a history of buying or selling higher priced items.  This is not fatal in itself but is a cummulative red flag factor. Good luck finding something!



Thanks so much for the response.  I've asked for a photo of the inner tag, we'll see what she says. Can't tell from just the pics to far if it's authentic right?


----------



## bebefuzz

Nolia said:


> Thanks so much for the response.  I've asked for a photo of the inner tag, we'll see what she says. Can't tell from just the pics to far if it's authentic right?



this dress screams fake.  everything was wrong about it.


----------



## Nolia

bebefuzz said:


> this dress screams fake.  everything was wrong about it.



Thank you.  I just read your blog comparing the tags (with the pink stripe on it) and along with soleil's comment, it definitely screams fake.  The seller is talking to me via messaging like it's real though. =/

Totally sucks for whoever is thinking of bidding on it.


----------



## emilu

any thoughts?  bump =)



emilu said:


> Can anyone advise as to these two HL dresses?  TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beige-Authe...7878?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc4d80006
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1570-H...1289?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc4b0fd59


----------



## bebefuzz

Nolia said:


> Thank you.  I just read your blog comparing the tags (with the pink stripe on it) and along with soleil's comment, it definitely screams fake.  The seller is talking to me via messaging like it's real though. =/
> 
> Totally sucks for whoever is thinking of bidding on it.



Maybe they don't know it's fake. These days, there are way more counterfeit HL than authentic on eBay. It's pretty sickening really; I'm quite disappointed in BCBG; they've made no efforts to decrease the amount of counterfeiting on their brand. 

So basically, all these fakes are out there making people think less of the HL brand.


----------



## tiggy_baby

Please help me to authenticate this dress.







 This is a Vietnamese celebrity. She claimed that the dress she wore was an authentic Balmain despite the fact that there are a lot of obvious differences between hers and the famous Balmain sequin dress that everyone knows. I thought her dress was fake and decided to emailed Balmain to ask about it. This is there answer (in French):

 "Bonjour,
merci de controler la robe! peut être s'agit il de Balmain Asie
Cdt
edith"

 I'm not good at French so I'm not sure what they mean. Do they mean they made a different version of that sequin dress for Asian market and the dress that celebrity wore was an authentic, too? I'm so confused because I can't find any information about "Asian version" of that dress. 

 Please help me to figure out. Thank you so much


----------



## minniebrad

Can anyone authenticate this? 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayI...320880577112&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:3160

or this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## globalgoddess

Can someone please let me know if the following Herve Leger dresses are authentic or fake? It would be helpful if you could let me know what you based your decision on either way. Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230773981551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350537669854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251025282468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## soleilbrun

tiggy_baby said:


> Please help me to authenticate this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Vietnamese celebrity. She claimed that the dress she wore was an authentic Balmain despite the fact that there are a lot of obvious differences between hers and the famous Balmain sequin dress that everyone knows. I thought her dress was fake and decided to emailed Balmain to ask about it. This is there answer (in French):
> 
> "Bonjour,
> merci de controler la robe! peut être s'agit il de Balmain Asie
> Cdt
> edith"
> 
> I'm not good at French so I'm not sure what they mean. Do they mean they made a different version of that sequin dress for Asian market and the dress that celebrity wore was an authentic, too? I'm so confused because I can't find any information about "Asian version" of that dress.
> 
> Please help me to figure out. Thank you so much


 
Hello,
They did not really answer your question.  They said perhaps it is a Balmain made for the asian market. They don't say if it is authentic or not and do not say it is indeed an asian market dress.  They answered with a question. If those are the only photos you have, I guess it's not enough to authenticate here either.  Do you have pictures of the tags on the dress?


----------



## tiggy_baby

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> They did not really answer your question.  They said perhaps it is a Balmain made for the asian market. They don't say if it is authentic or not and do not say it is indeed an asian market dress.  They answered with a question. If those are the only photos you have, I guess it's not enough to authenticate here either.  Do you have pictures of the tags on the dress?



 Unfortunately I can't show you the tags because I don't own that dress. What makes me confused is that if there is really a "Asian version" of that Balmain sequin dress, why can't I find any information about it on the Internet? So I can't help thinking the dress she wore is just a knock-off/an inspired Balmain dress.


----------



## soleilbrun

tiggy_baby said:


> Unfortunately I can't show you the tags because I don't own that dress. What makes me confused is that if there is really a "Asian version" of that Balmain sequin dress, why can't I find any information about it on the Internet? So I can't help thinking the dress she wore is just a knock-off/an inspired Balmain dress.


 
You want it authenticated to buy it or just to know if she wore a fake? I have no balmain knowledge to help you out in either case.  Good luck.


----------



## SweetLady08

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Herve Leger dress? 
History: Purchased from Craigslist 2 days ago
Who took the pictures: Me
Link: It is down now

Thank you!


----------



## nikki312

Please, can anyone authenticate this Moschino Cheap and Chic sweater?

Thanks


----------



## sarahwj

I've been wanting these sunnies for awhile now and would love to make sure they're authentic prior to purchasing them. Any feedback is appreciated!

Item Name: 
PRADA SPR 27N SUNGLASSES Baroque 1AB3M1 Black PR 27NS PR 27N

Listing number:230775987910

Seller ID: oculioptics

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-SPR-27...ht_1642wt_1398

Comments:Any feedback would be appreciated!!!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## icecreamom

Can you ladies help me authenticate this HL? Thanks in advance
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...0846?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item256f6af67e


----------



## random22

Hi guys. This is a dress I just bought can somebody authenticate it for me?

Thanks a lot


----------



## nexisfan

icecreamom said:


> Can you ladies help me authenticate this HL? Thanks in advance
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...0846?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item256f6af67e



I think this one was ok, but I'd need more pics to be certain. I was watching that auction, too. 



random22 said:


> Hi guys. This is a dress I just bought can somebody authenticate it for me?
> 
> Thanks a lot




This is authentic.


----------



## nexisfan

SweetLady08 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Herve Leger dress?
> History: Purchased from Craigslist 2 days ago
> Who took the pictures: Me
> Link: It is down now
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry, I've been gone for a while, going back in time. This dress is fake. Sorry.


----------



## SweetLady08

nexisfan said:


> Sorry, I've been gone for a while, going back in time. This dress is fake. Sorry.




Oh no. I thought for sure it was authentic because the material is so thick and it holds so well.  Thank you. I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Designer: Gryphon
Style: Francesca dress
Seller: harmony8808 
Link to listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2012-51...pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&var=&hash=item5ae6589949

Does anyone know if they even fake Gryphon?? TIA!


----------



## mishybelle

Help on this HL dress would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180875411086?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Nolia

These HL dresses please and thanks in advance!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19067193489...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_706wt_1396

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29070663054...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_904wt_1163

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26095566992...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3604wt_1163

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130690823268#ht_1894wt_1163


----------



## crazycutie

Can someone Please authenticate this herve leger skirt ??


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies - can you please authenticate this HL dress, I've already won it do wanna make sure before I pay :/ - thx for the help  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221014243...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_754wt_922


----------



## efraimsdotter

Hi, I would be very happy if someone out there can advice me on this blouse!

Item Name: Prada Silk Blouse
Designer: Prada
Listing number: 120903487551
Seller ID: pinkypinkypoo
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1209034875...=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Nolia

Just purchased.  Can someone authenticate please?  Thanks in advance!!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251053898086...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1158wt_1396


----------



## lilcram

Another HL check.  Pics are crap.  Someone mentioned to me that they think the real style has 4 black stripes, not 3. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ame=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true#ht_607wt_922


----------



## mashanyc

Nolia said:


> Just purchased.  Can someone authenticate please?  Thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251053898086...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1158wt_1396


Authentic. I have this in 2 colors. 1 of my fav


----------



## bagLoVera

Can you please authenticate these 7 for all mankind jeans I bought off eBay? http://www.ebay.com/itm/160797737581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bagLoVera

Can you please authenticate these pairs too? I bought them from Linda's Stuff.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310397974459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200755445118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

These pairs I got from twiceclothes:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261020014596?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

https://www.liketwice.com/item/jeans/citizens-of-humanity/5877739250

Thanks in advance! I'll try to take pictures of another pair I got with my iPhone tonight.


----------



## *want it all*

bagLoVera said:


> Can you please authenticate these 7 for all mankind jeans I bought off eBay? http://www.ebay.com/itm/160797737581?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Authentic IMO.  Pink A pockets are notoriously faked, but this pair looks good.



bagLoVera said:


> Can you please authenticate these pairs too? I bought them from Linda's Stuff.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310397974459?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200755445118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> These pairs I got from twiceclothes:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261020014596?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
> 
> https://www.liketwice.com/item/jeans/citizens-of-humanity/5877739250
> Thanks in advance! I'll try to take pictures of another pair I got with my iPhone tonight.


Close up shots of the inner tags are necessary to substantiate.  I'm not all that familiar with Juicy jeans though, just as a heads up.


----------



## lilcram

*want it all* said:


> Authentic IMO.  Pink A pockets are notoriously faked, but this pair looks good.



Those are fake


----------



## bagLoVera

*want it all* said:


> Authentic IMO. Pink A pockets are notoriously faked, but this pair looks good.
> 
> Close up shots of the inner tags are necessary to substantiate. I'm not all that familiar with Juicy jeans though, just as a heads up.


 
Thanks! Yes, I was fooled too! I found out from another forum that they are indeed fake


----------



## *want it all*

lilcram said:


> Those are fake





bagLoVera said:


> Thanks! Yes, I was fooled too! I found out from another forum that they are indeed fake


Good to know...glad I put "IMO" in my post.    Hope you'll be getting your $ back from the seller!


----------



## bagLoVera

*want it all* said:


> Good to know...glad I put "IMO" in my post.  Hope you'll be getting your $ back from the seller!


 
Yes, she said she's in shock, she's going to pay for the return shipping. Lesson learned, I'll have to shop more carefully on eBay.


----------



## *want it all*

bagLoVera said:


> Yes, she said she's in shock, she's going to pay for the return shipping. Lesson learned, I'll have to shop more carefully on eBay.


That's such a relief to hear she is not giving you any grief re: the return!  Hopefully she is also paying for your return shipping cost.    Counterfeiters are getting scarily good with passing things off as authentic...it's not the usual tell-tale signs any more.


----------



## Nolia

Listing was confirmed authentic.  I've received the HL dress, please confirm authenticity for me~ I got it at a decent price!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Nolia

.


----------



## Capucine

Hi there!
Can you please authenticate this for me ?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
Very important! its ending soon!

and also this one I already bought:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## mashanyc

Capucine said:


> Hi there!
> Can you please authenticate this for me ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Very important! its ending soon!
> 
> and also this one I already bought:
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance


Both are fake in my opinion. Not good pictures but just looking at the tag: tag should have numbers on it. These are newer styles and tag should have tag with numbers stitched to it


----------



## Capucine

mashanyc said:


> Both are fake in my opinion. Not good pictures but just looking at the tag: tag should have numbers on it. These are newer styles and tag should have tag with numbers stitched to it



Oh no  The orange one looks so authentic, its amazing how fakes can look so real..


----------



## Capucine

So.. Someone told me athat the first one (orange) might be authentic, I just need an extra opinon, to be sure since I hace two different answer


----------



## soleilbrun

Capucine said:


> So.. Someone told me athat the first one (orange) might be authentic, I just need an extra opinon, to be sure since I hace two different answer


 
Hello,
I'm no expert but I think it might be fake. Not enough detailed photos of the tag or banding to be sure. I don't like the fact that the zipper is "purple-ish" on an orange dress.  Normally the zipper and dresses are color matched.
If you purchased both dresses or even one, I suggest you post your own photos to be sure.


----------



## mainguyen504

Hello! I saw this in a 2nd hand shop, but didn't pick it up because I'm afraid it isn't authentic. I've tried researching the tag, but can only find her "carolina herrera new york"  and "CH" line. It also says "made in china" so it raised some red flags. Can anyone please help?


----------



## bobolo

hi guys 
has anyone had any dealings with this seller 
Seller info 
Member id designer-on-demand ( Feedback Score Of 321)  
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Plunge-Neck-...095?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item46035e7a6f

item number 300704234095
they have several dresses listed 

thanks


----------



## Tashakasha

PinkPudding said:


> i think the items there are all fake!
> coz they don't even their own pictures, just grab some from another web, such as neiman marcus.
> well, that's what I think


That's a definite tell! If they can't even show you a picture of the actual product that you will be buying, its probable that it doesn't look like it  sorry


----------



## LoVeChanel<3

Ladies! My brother is throwing a party for his engagement, and I have decieded to buy a hl dress. I actually wanted to order the josephine one shoulder on the officiall site

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.js...entPage=family

but while I was searching the web, looking at celebrity pictures wearing Josephine-one-shoulder, I came across the following pixs. I actually loved the colour (since it has black I can wear it in winter too), but am not sure if the color really exists ( since she is an asian celebrity, maybe it is fake)...

Do you ladies know if the color is avaliable, or even better know where I can order it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## honeybuns

hi ladies, I need help authenticating these prada sunglassas  

http://s1174.photobucket.com/albums/r602/honeybuns1231/


----------



## luve2shop

Did you buy the sunglasses already ?



honeybuns said:


> hi ladies, I need help authenticating these prada sunglassas
> 
> http://s1174.photobucket.com/albums/r602/honeybuns1231/


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, can you authenticate this Moncler women's sleveless polo for me? TIA


----------



## bobolo

hello more herve leger  sounds too good 
here you go 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HERVE-L...7271?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4ab7ecebb7
Seller information 
Member id barbie_sweets ( Feedback Score Of 247


----------



## honeybuns

luve2shop said:


> Did you buy the sunglasses already ?



yes love, got it for cheap though at savers. can you tell me whether they are real?


----------



## szhwife

Would you please have a look at this? THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! 

Item Name: Authentic Prada Milano Color Block 100% Silk Scarf N/R
Listing number:270990550260
Seller ID: connieh499
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270990550260...9#ht_660wt_732


----------



## mlemee

LoVeChanel<3 said:


> Ladies! My brother is throwing a party for his engagement, and I have decieded to buy a hl dress. I actually wanted to order the josephine one shoulder on the officiall site
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.js...entPage=family
> 
> but while I was searching the web, looking at celebrity pictures wearing Josephine-one-shoulder, I came across the following pixs. I actually loved the colour (since it has black I can wear it in winter too), but am not sure if the color really exists ( since she is an asian celebrity, maybe it is fake)...
> 
> Do you ladies know if the color is avaliable, or even better know where I can order it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I bought the skirt version over the weekend in Bloomingdales NYC. It's real


----------



## IBleedOrange

Can anyone auth check these HL tags for me? They were the only tags the dress had and I'd like to purchase if real!!


----------



## sororitysweetie

*TIME SENSITIVE* Hi ladies! Looking to purchase my first HL on ebay and need your expertise! The auction ends in just a few hours so I need help stat please!

Check it out and let me know what you think, thanks in advance 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20077534953...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_821wt_1219


----------



## melhon

Hello, I have never tried any Herve Leger dress before but saw all the gorgeous pictures the ladies posted here.  Will anyone please help and see if this is authentic for me please?  Also any advice on the size?  Do they fit true to size?  Thank you so much.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16081988161...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1378


----------



## Just Violet

Hello. Can you please authenticate this D&G Fur? Thanks

Item: d&g fur
Seller: Noemi LeVint
Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.359625277433454.82982.100001579552495&type=3

Other item
Link : http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375289369200378.85932.100001579552495&type=3 


Thanks


----------



## jamidee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23081336527...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_964wt_1038
andtheboys
Item number: 230813365271



THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## meggers

Hi, I signed up a few minutes ago because I REALLY WANT THIS DRESS as I'm a sucker for vintage Comme des Garcons, but I'm not sure if I should blow that much money on it if it's fake. 

http://www.cmadeleines.com/comme-des-garcons-black-maxi-dress-and-cardigan-set/

Can anyone tell me what season it's from or at least from what year? So I can cross-check with some old Japanese fashion magazines here? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## nillacobain

Can you ladies tell me if this in an auth DVF dress? TIA

http://www.ebay.it/itm/DIANE-VON-FU...0840296324?pt=Abiti_donna&hash=item231ec84384
Item # 150840296324


----------



## VStylist Tamy

uhkiwi said:


> pair #2


They carry those at HSN stores


----------



## TrDo3

Please authenticate this Herve Leger strapless dress


----------



## TrDo3

TrDo3 said:


> Please authenticate this Herve Leger strapless dress


^^^^^^I'm sorry, here's another pic to the strapless Herve Leger dress....
TIA


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hello!
Could anyone please help with authentication of this Karen Millen dress? 












Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diesel Religion

Hello,
This is from a private sale and I would like to know if this can be authenticated?
It is supposed to be a men's Prada 1/2 zip fleece shirt. I hope the pictures provided is enough.
if not, let me know what other pics can be added to help. TIA
The flash was a little too strong on the first pic so the shirt seems lighter than it is. The rest of the pics show a more true color. The zippers read "Prada Milano"


----------



## yinggirl43

Hi, I bought BN Ralph Lauren boys polo top on eBay , but this tops label it's very Different what I bought from Ralph Lauren website, can I post picture to this Thread for authenticate ?


----------



## rock_girl

Can someone please authenticate this Herve Leger for me?  TIA!!

Seller: wisteriahan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330460381464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rock_girl

I am looking to get my first DVF!  Would someone please help by authenticating these for me?  Thank you!!!

Item: Diane von Furstenberg NWT'S Vintage Classic Silk Wrap Dress -12- Purple/White
Number: 280915313166
Seller: fourneals
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280915313166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: DIANE VON FURSTENBERG DVF VINTAGE JUSTIN LAUREL LEAF SILK WRAP DRESS 10 12
Number: 300739174809
Seller: sfnative333 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300739174809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: NWT Diane von Furstenberg Shilo Wrap Dress 12 Sailors Floral Navy Silk
Number: 360398322697
Seller: lucky-fish-clothing
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360398322697?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Diane von Furstenberg DVF silk wrap dress sz12
Number: 300721101714
Seller: rampe2005
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300721101714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rock_girl

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Can someone please authenticate this Herve Leger for me?  TIA!!
> 
> Seller: wisteriahan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330460381464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Just wanted to give this a bump. TIA!!


----------



## Diesel Religion

Diesel Religion said:


> Hello,
> This is from a private sale and I would like to know if this can be authenticated?
> It is supposed to be a men's Prada 1/2 zip fleece shirt. I hope the pictures provided is enough.
> if not, let me know what other pics can be added to help. TIA
> The flash was a little too strong on the first pic so the shirt seems lighter than it is. The rest of the pics show a more true color. The zippers read "Prada Milano"


 
Just want to bump my thread to see if anyone can help. Thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

rock_girl said:


> Just wanted to give this a bump. TIA!!


 I believe you'll need more photos to have this dress authenticated.  It would be neccessary to see the tags: HL label and care label. The full length photo of the zipper taken with the dress inside out. These are the types of photos I've been asked for in the past.


----------



## Bratty1919

Item: Prada Shoes
Number: 110913165776
Seller:  adittemo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110913165776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Thanks so much in Advance!


----------



## rock_girl

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> I believe you'll need more photos to have this dress authenticated.  It would be neccessary to see the tags: HL label and care label. The full length photo of the zipper taken with the dress inside out. These are the types of photos I've been asked for in the past.



Thank you! I will ask for more photos.


----------



## ShaneF

Hi Folks,
Can someone please verify this - i just purchased it.

item: Miu MIu calzaturre Donna Pumps
Seller: Razak1
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1054

Thanks


----------



## PradaNewcomer

I really wanted to know if the shirt was authentic and thought that this would be a place to get help. I won this item recently and would love to know if you think its real or not and where I can find similar clothing options if it in fact is authentic.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330761076383...84.m1439.l2649
seller: jsibee
Item # 330761076383

The auction has ended but I would gladly appreciate any help you can give me. Thank you


----------



## voilasabine

Looks good imo! congrats  



Nolia said:


> Listing was confirmed authentic.  I've received the HL dress, please confirm authenticity for me~ I got it at a decent price!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Laurie Hope

Originally Posted by Laurie Hope  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2710132193...#ht_500wt_1287

Hi
Can anyone authenticate this label please. It is from a suede jacket that I purchased on ebay.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Tanner1

I bought this top off ebay for $61. It was advertised as Armani Black Label - New With tags. It has some small stains on the shoulders, so it's definitely not new. The mesh in the middle seems a bit frayed.
Let me know what you guys think? ?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/sdc12076.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/sdc12060q.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/sdc12063b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/sdc12064.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/sdc12072z.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/sdc12071j.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/sdc12070m.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/sdc12066.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/sdc12076.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/sdc12077c.jpg/


----------



## Spinachgirl

Hello, can you say something about this tags?
This is my dress I bought in a shop:











And this from a dress I'm interested in:














The tags are really different. Is it a fake? Thank you!


----------



## lovetoshop390

Can you please authenticate these Herve Leger dresses?

Item: Authentic Herve Leger Iman Gold Foil Bandage Dress, Size S, Slightly used
Number: 190704952900
Seller: tilesetter20005i5e
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...dage-Dress-Size-S-Slightly-used-/190704952900

Item: $3K RUNWAY 100% AUTH HERVE LEGER STRAP METALLIC SILVER BANDAGE DRESS TPF XS
Number: 140808613900
Seller: designeroutletny 
Link:  	
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3K-RUNWAY-1...LIC-SILVER-BANDAGE-DRESS-TPF-XS-/140808613900

Item: $2K 100% AUTH HERVE LEGER SCOOP NECK METALLIC PEWTER BANDAGE DRESS TPF SMALL 
Number:  130731427356
Seller: designeroutletny 
Link:  	
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=130731427356


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies, would love your help on this dress. Are there enough photos?

Item: Herve Leger Dress
Number: 130735838248
Seller: campsvet
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger-Dress-/130735838248?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e70769428


----------



## soleilbrun

lovetoshop390 said:


> Can you please authenticate these Herve Leger dresses?
> 
> Item: Authentic Herve Leger Iman Gold Foil Bandage Dress, Size S, Slightly used
> Number: 190704952900
> Seller: tilesetter20005i5e
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...dage-Dress-Size-S-Slightly-used-/190704952900
> 
> Item: $3K RUNWAY 100% AUTH HERVE LEGER STRAP METALLIC SILVER BANDAGE DRESS TPF XS
> Number: 140808613900
> Seller: designeroutletny
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3K-RUNWAY-1...LIC-SILVER-BANDAGE-DRESS-TPF-XS-/140808613900
> 
> Item: $2K 100% AUTH HERVE LEGER SCOOP NECK METALLIC PEWTER BANDAGE DRESS TPF SMALL
> Number: 130731427356
> Seller: designeroutletny
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=130731427356


 
The second and third, I'd steer clear. They don't show any photos of the tags. Red flag. The first doesn't rub me the wrong way too much but wait for someone like bebefuzz to give her opinion.


----------



## Bratty1919

Item: Hermes Scarf
Listing number: n/a 
Seller: Goodwill 
Link: https://picasaweb.google.com/104528591961563409982/HermesScarf?authkey=Gv1sRgCIaElN_J17G5jAE
Comments: I know nothing about Hermes.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## mehenrylong

could anyone tell me this dress is authentic or fake pls. thank you very much!

Item name : Versace
Item number : 120851683191
Seller name : fashionfromuk
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120851683...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_2189wt_1163


----------



## lovetoshop390

More pics from this listing:
Item: $2K 100% AUTH HERVE LEGER SCOOP NECK METALLIC PEWTER BANDAGE DRESS TPF SMALL 
Number: 130731427356
Seller: designeroutletny 
Link:  	
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=130731427356
I received this in the mail... the "TPF" seller said there were no flaws however the stitching of the dress was falling apart where the tag is attached. I want to make sure these authentic tags were not placed on a fake dress? I know the tags look real because they are identical to the tags from one of my other authentic HV's. However, they look like they were stitched on very poorly.


----------



## Killerkitty

Originally Posted by Killerkitty   
Hi :o)

Oh, I need help!!

I bought this miu miu shoes, but I don't no: are this authentic?

Here the Ebay-auction:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190705944880?...84.m1439.l2649

Seller: simooo2010

Here the logo on the box:

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/y...ngpumps001.jpg

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/y...ngpumps004.jpg

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/y...ngpumps007.jpg

Here the shoes:

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/y...ngpumps010.jpg

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/y...ngpumps012.jpg

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/y...ngpumps015.jpg

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/y...ngpumps023.jpg

Here one of the dustbag:

http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/y...ngpumps019.jpg

Thank you very much, for help :o)


----------



## Killerkitty

Oh! Here are the links again:

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps004.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps008.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps010.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps012.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps019.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps023.jpg

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps024.jpg

Ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/190705944880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## tiny flower

Could anyone authenticate this?

Item: Original PRADA: Sportliche Jacke mit Gürtel in modernem silbergrau
Listing number: 320955607656
Seller: annkathrinrampold2012http://myworld.ebay.de/annkathrinrampold2012/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-PRA...?pt=DE_Jacken_Mäntel&var=&hash=item4aba71ea68

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## shilly

HELLO
I hope I am in the right place. I would like to know if these sunglasses are authentic. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: PRADA SPR 27N 7S3-6S1 Designer Sunglasses,Spectacles,Frames,Eyeglasses,Eyewear
Listing number:110923401893
Seller ID: *0_optical_agents_0*
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PRADA-SPR-27N...item19d38ccaa5


----------



## mishybelle

Dear Ladies,

I would really appreciate some help authenticating the following HL dresses:

Item: Herve Leger ~ SEXY Jet Black Bandage Dress Sz S NWT 100% Authentic
Listing number: 300749147753
Seller: ameliasarmoire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300749147753?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: Herve Leger Alexis Ombre Bandage Dress S One Shoulder
 Listing number: 120960064679
 Seller: laurenfaith77
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120960064679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: Herve Leger Strapless Bandage Dress Size S $ 995.00
  Listing number: 300747521784
  Seller: dress2imprez012
  Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300747521784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## givenchyfreak3

Can I get someone to authenticate this ? thanks 

Item Name: Givenchy T-SHIRT LARGE ROTTWEILER HEAD Black XL
Listing number:150826827396
Seller ID: spars_spars 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-T-...ultDomain_0&hash=item231dfabe84#ht_981wt_1348

I would appreciate it :*


----------



## soleilbrun

mishybelle said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> I would really appreciate some help authenticating the following HL dresses:
> 
> Item: Herve Leger ~ SEXY Jet Black Bandage Dress Sz S NWT 100% Authentic
> Listing number: 300749147753
> Seller: ameliasarmoire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300749147753?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item: Herve Leger Alexis Ombre Bandage Dress S One Shoulder
> Listing number: 120960064679
> Seller: laurenfaith77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120960064679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item: Herve Leger Strapless Bandage Dress Size S $ 995.00
> Listing number: 300747521784
> Seller: dress2imprez012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300747521784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Hello,

For the 1st and 3rd dresses, I suggest more photos. Two are stock and the others are insufficient for authentication. Ask for full length photos (to count bands), all tags (clear and close up) and hanging straps. 

The second dress checks out for band count where fake dresses are obvious.
I am not the most knowledable in HL but I checked for what I know to look for and this is my advice. Hopefully others can chime in to give a more definitive answer.


----------



## soleilbrun

A few helpful links

http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/b...herve-leger-one-shoulder-beige-gradient-dress

http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/08/04/how-tell-if-herve-leger-fake-or-authentic-fast

http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/08/04/how-tell-if-herve-leger-fake-or-authentic-fast

Lots more info also. Just cruise the site and you'll learn a thing or two about HL.

HTH


----------



## baybay0359

Hi guys, could someone authenticate this for me?

I am interested in this top on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1204

I desperately want it to be real but I see some red flags:

1. There are three of the same tops posted and in different sizes
2. There are 3 "reina" dresses posted in the same print
3. I have never seen the Gingko print in anything but a wrap and the reina style
4. I cannot find a picture of the top on any of the archive top retailer sites

So, does anybody think this is real?

thank you!!!


----------



## baybay0359

Oops sorry:

Item Name: Jeanne Wrap
Listing number: 221090772436
Seller ID: katiegirl1227


----------



## ShaneF

Hi ladies,
Can someone please authenticate this for me
Thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

ShaneF said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can someone please authenticate this for me
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1823226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1823228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1823229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1823230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1823231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1823232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1823233


 
Hello,
You need to post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/authenticate-those-shoes-32044.html


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi!

Please, can you authenticate this miu miu shoes?

<a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/?action=view&amp;current=miumiuSlingpumps020.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/?action=view&amp;current=miumiuSlingpumps017.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/?action=view&amp;current=miumiuSlingpumps007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/?action=view&amp;current=miumiuSlingpumps023.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/miumiuSlingpumps023.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I hope, you can help me!


----------



## Killerkitty

Oh sorry.. wrong forum..


----------



## jessielou910

Can someone please authenticate these D&G sunglasses for me?


----------



## mvp4

givenchyfreak3 said:


> Can I get someone to authenticate this ? thanks
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy T-SHIRT LARGE ROTTWEILER HEAD Black XL
> Listing number:150826827396
> Seller ID: spars_spars
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-T-...ultDomain_0&hash=item231dfabe84#ht_981wt_1348
> 
> I would appreciate it :*



Listing says size XL but tag shows size L. Probably using stolen photos. Wouldn't trust the seller. There's simply way too many fake Givenchy shirts on eBay. This unfortunately, is probably another. It's such a classic shirt IMO and it's really too bad that the fakes have ruined it. The fakes have probably driven up the price for the real ones too, because it's SO hard to find an authentic now.


----------



## ShaneF

Hi girls,
Need help authenticating a few items, TIA

Gucci rubber flats


----------



## ShaneF

ShaneF said:
			
		

> Hi girls,
> Need help authenticating a few items, TIA
> 
> Gucci rubber flats



Shoot sorry wrong forum.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## mssdrider

Hi ladies! This is the first time I've posted in this forum, so please let me know if I'm doing something wrong.  I am hoping that someone can give me their opinion about this Herve Leger dress?  Thanks so much!!

Item: Herve Leger Ombre Dress
Seller: beststore*beststore
Item Number: 251123170097
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251123170097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## laleonessa

Gah, I posted this in the Valentino bag forum, but will do so here in case different people read it:

I've been trying to find this Valentino label elsewhere, but can't...would you say this is authentic? Is it just me or does the font look a bit different? Also, I can't find a yellow/gold label on any other Valentino items. Also, would you say that's Valentino red (the Valentino red shade, not the Red Valentino diffusion line)? If I'm wrong, please correct me. 

Item: ***HELLLLLLLLO GORGEOUS!!!***VALENTINO "BACKLESS HALTER " RED SILK GOWN DRESS*2
Seller: simone-sato
Item Number: 290752429286
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290752429286


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone know if this Herve Leger dress is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Storm Spirit said:


> Does anyone know if this Herve Leger dress is authentic? Thanks!


 
There are certain things that seem to be congruent with an authentic one but you will require more photos to be sure. Need photos of the back of the dress, care label and the closure (photo of the back of the dress taken inside out). With these types of photos we can check the other necessary characteristics. Someone more well versed may be able to give you a response with the posted pics but not me. Hopefully they will chime in. Be diligent, this dress is highly faked!


----------



## Storm Spirit

soleilbrun said:


> There are certain things that seem to be congruent with an authentic one but you will require more photos to be sure. Need photos of the back of the dress, care label and the closure (photo of the back of the dress taken inside out). With these types of photos we can check the other necessary characteristics. Someone more well versed may be able to give you a response with the posted pics but not me. Hopefully they will chime in. Be diligent, this dress is highly faked!



Thank you soleilbrun! Unfortunately those were the only pics in the auction which has now ended. I didn't bid as I wasn't 100% sure of its authenticity, but I couldn't see any differences between this and authentic ones I found on google, so maybe I missed out? 

This dress appears to have double straps too, it's not very obvious but when I zoomed in on the pic on the right, there's a light pink strap hidden underneath the darker strap.


----------



## soleilbrun

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you soleilbrun! Unfortunately those were the only pics in the auction which has now ended. I didn't bid as I wasn't 100% sure of its authenticity, but I couldn't see any differences between this and authentic ones I found on google, so maybe I missed out?
> 
> This dress appears to have double straps too, it's not very obvious but when I zoomed in on the pic on the right, there's a light pink strap hidden underneath the darker strap.


 
Don't worry about missing out, it will show up again. Bebefuzz once mentioned she did see a fake one with double straps. It is one sign to determine authenticity but not the sole defining sign. Keep a look out on hervelegerobsessed.com. There are only authentic dresses and this one may pop up.  Good luck!


----------



## Storm Spirit

soleilbrun said:


> Don't worry about missing out, it will show up again. Bebefuzz once mentioned she did see a fake one with double straps. It is one sign to determine authenticity but not the sole defining sign. Keep a look out on hervelegerobsessed.com. There are only authentic dresses and this one may pop up.  Good luck!



I hope so, it's such a pretty dress 

I've just read this authentication guide on HLO, will look out of these signs next time I run into this dress, thanks again!


----------



## Alicein

What do you make out of this Missoni scarf? I've been trying to google it but can't find antyhing alike, but I guess there's plenty of styles out there though. Thank you in advance! 
Item: Missoni Multi-Color Long Thin Crochet Scarf
Seller: celebrityowned
Item Number: 390441217561
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390441217561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello could someone take a look at this Dolce and Gabbana dress for me.  All photos taken by me. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/DG dress/


----------



## fairurban

Item: Burberry Shirt
Seller: V House for men (on Facebook)
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.360196064050413.79058.224158874320800&type=3

Item: Polo Ralph Lauren Shirt
Seller: V House for men (on Facebook)
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.355383187865034.77662.224158874320800&type=3

Item: Polo Ralph Lauren Shirt
Seller: V House for men (on Facebook)
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.344227965647223.75382.224158874320800&type=3

Item: Fred Perry Shirt
Seller: V House for men (on Facebook)
Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.293458074057546.66115.224158874320800&type=3

Comments: V House for men is a Facebook store that sells all sorts of sample/defect designer items and claimed all their products to be guaranteed authentic. I have doubts on their claims, so it would be great if you guys could help affirm my suspicion. I would also like to have that Facebook store shut down so they can stop misleading the trusting customers! 

Description from V House for men:
"We offer variety rejected branded goods/factory surplus goods/Sample goods.* Factory surplus goods/ Rejected branded goods/Factory outlet goods/ OEM goods "


----------



## ghostdog

seller: djlblc
item: Balmain Western Denim Shirt Kayne West Jean
item number: 261082369305
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balmain-West...#ht_562wt_1215
this shirt its authentic? or fake? please help


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Is there a thread for identification of clothing? I would love to find the maker of a certain dress and if possible avoid starting a new thread.  Thanks


----------



## MashimaroQ

Could someone please authenticate this Alexander McQueen dress?

The seller seems trustworthy but the shoulder areas are really different from the dress I found on lyst http://www.lyst.com/clothing/alexand...it-dress-gray/

Thank you!


----------



## MarieG

Hi ladies,

I have been looking for these Zara shorts in a US size 2 / EU size 34 everywhere because I have them in white and love them but this site doesn't look legit, right? TIA 

http://www.zarafashionable.com/waxed-shorts-with-zips-p-16306:0d62b3b8e6d5f9cd81ef746be18269b3.html


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi guys,

I need your opinion regarding Herve Leger on this eBay website no. 261085858156

TIA


----------



## soleilbrun

CrazyLV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your opinion regarding Herve Leger on this eBay website no. 261085858156
> 
> TIA


 
Impossible to authenticate with the photos posted. 3 of 5 are stock photos and the 2 others could be stolen. If they are of the actual dress, they aren't useful. You need to see close up clear photos of the HL tag as well as the carelabel, full length of the dress front and back (without anyone in it) and hangar straps is possible. This is not an exhaustive list though. If you won the dress, please post your own photos to be sure.


----------



## CrazyLV

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Impossible to authenticate with the photos posted. 3 of 5 are stock photos and the 2 others could be stolen. If they are of the actual dress, they aren't useful. You need to see close up clear photos of the HL tag as well as the carelabel, full length of the dress front and back (without anyone in it) and hangar straps is possible. This is not an exhaustive list though. If you won the dress, please post your own photos to be sure.



Soleilbrun,

Nah I didn't win this item and she send me this close up label photo hence wondering is this real?
TIA


----------



## Eavish

Hello,
I'm not sure if this is authentic. I bought this from eBay and compared it to one I already have and it's not the same. Could someone please help me identify if this is fake? Also would I be able to provide this authentication to PayPal?


----------



## Eavish

Eavish said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I'm not sure if this is authentic. I bought this from eBay and compared it to one I already have and it's not the same. Could someone please help me identify if this is fake? Also would I be able to provide this authentication to PayPal?



More photos


----------



## Eavish

Another picture.


----------



## soleilbrun

CrazyLV said:


> Soleilbrun,
> 
> Nah I didn't win this item and she send me this close up label photo hence wondering is this real?
> TIA
> View attachment 1850473


 
Hi,
I am not an expert and I cannot tell from this one photo.  Here is a link to have your dress authenticated and/or learn how to identify fakes.  HTH.

http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/category/overall/authentication


----------



## luckyblackdress

Does anyone have a picture of the tag of a pair of helmut lang leather leggings (guaranteed to be authentic).
 I'm lusting after a pair on ebay, but the seller says she got them from another ebay-er.  I'm scared they may not be authentic.
I'd love to compare the tags.  

Or if ya'll have any other methods to determine authenticity, that would be helpfull too. 
Thanks in Advance

The Listing Info:
TITLE:
*NWT $920 AMAZING HELMUT LANG Leather Leggings Pants Sediment Color Gray Size 6*

SELLER:sweeet_home_alabama
ITEM #: 330787578159
LINK:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/330787578159...84.m1423.l2661


----------



## PrincessFashion

I've done my research, and I feel this skirt is authentic even though it doesn't have the red strip on the outside and inside. My knowledge is limited though.


----------



## mimismama

I'm new to this forum and new to DVF.  I'd love if someone can help me authenticate this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300770200771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## dorina5

Hi there - Please authenticate the following shoes:

Name: Prada Black Patent Tstrap Pumps Heels Shoes
Number: 221067264172
Seller: scottsdaleclothing
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221067264172...84.m1438.l2649
Comments: I have several pair of authentic Prada shoes and the markings on the listed pair seem a bit off from mine. 

Appreciate your help!


----------



## dorina5

dorina5 said:


> Hi there - Please authenticate the following shoes:
> 
> Name: Prada Black Patent Tstrap Pumps Heels Shoes
> Number: 221067264172
> Seller: scottsdaleclothing
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221067264172...84.m1438.l2649
> Comments: I have several pair of authentic Prada shoes and the markings on the listed pair seem a bit off from mine.
> 
> Appreciate your help!


Don't think the previous link was working properly so here it is again:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221067264172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Kyla.A

Real of fake? If real- what on earth was their original name!?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221055952841?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## contraonline

Could someone please help me with these?

Item Name: Miu Miu Embellished Jewelled Patent Bow Flats 38
Item number: 110949768970
Seller ID: contra.online
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/110949768...#ht_602wt_1036

How do I know if these are real or not? I can't find any images of these exact flats online


----------



## gangstal0vin

Hello,
I saw this moncler jacket on the internet 
http://i45.tinypic.com/n653x1.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/x1zpk7.jpg 

http://i45.tinypic.com/2mi1342.png

What I first noticed was the color that I don't see alot.
I checked the code and it was right , but she might use the code of someone else or something right ?
And I can buy it for 180$ but it's used...
What do you guys think ?? thankss


----------



## ValentineNicole

PrincessFashion said:
			
		

> I've done my research, and I feel this skirt is authentic even though it doesn't have the red strip on the outside and inside. My knowledge is limited though.



Real. I have this skirt in brown


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Can someone help me authenticate a few Herve Leger dresses?
I want to buy my first one for my birthday coming up. Thanks!

1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...0992?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item257539a100

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...3217?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19d5178e81

3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...7413?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43b2bcd075

4. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Pink-HE...5898?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27caefc5ba


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I recently picked up this scarf. Unfortunately, the tag has been removed.
Could someone please authenticate whether it is a Chanel or not?
I can take more photos if needed!

Thank you


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi Ladies, wondering about the authenticity of these shoes  TIA 


Item Name: PRADA - Women's Pumps- Size 10.5M (40.5) - Black
Listing number: 110949144927
Seller ID: heelandsole
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110949144927...84.m1423.l2648


----------



## 336

Item Name: Prada Ballet Scrunch Flats 36
Listing number: 261100880030
Seller ID: yogibear42026
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26110088003...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: TIA, I don't know too much about Prada shoes


----------



## calleigh

would like to know: diane von furstenbergs - authentic or fake?
thanks


----------



## Dtorres409

I know it has the tags and everything but I would like to be sure

Item:NWT MEN ALEXANDER MCQUEEN MCQ WHITE ITALY TSHIRT 2XL
Number:140857853069
Seller:zicloset
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/140857853069...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dtorres409

Also this one too if you can before Oct 6

*Name:*MARNI x H&M MENS NAVY BLUE HOODED COTTON PARKA JACKETS COATS US 44 R EUR 54 NWT
*Number:*140845360529
*Seller:*thesuperstandardstore
*Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/140845360529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dtorres409

Sorry I keep posting but I bought this jacket last month at a thrift store I trust however I doubt that they would know what a real Givenchy jacket looks like so I would love to hear from the experts. I hope its real and that there are some Givenchy  experts out there

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/557264_4708348870379_929166343_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/198538_4805889268828_1121948655_n.jpg


----------



## ruthyruthlilian

Item number150915633997
Size6-12 MonthsBrandTrue Religion
http://www.ebay.com/itm/True-Religio...item232345d34d


----------



## Dtorres409

Please authenticate this Marc by Marc Jacobs Vest. Auction ends Oct 5 2012

*Name: *marc by marc jacobs herringbone suiting vest- xl
*Number:*120993197556
*Seller:*designer_obssession12
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/marc-by-mar...197556?pt=US_CSA_MC_Vests&hash=item1c2bc1adf4


----------



## bethy_29

Please, guys, could you confirm if it is an authentic Emilio Pucci jacket?It looks good to me.. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Garuda613

Item Name: prada hat
Listing number: 221127102838
Seller ID:sprezzatura88
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221127102838&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160

Comments: I think this may be fake, if it is it'll be the second one to date. A big disappointment.


----------



## bethy_29

bethy_29 said:


> Please, guys, could you confirm if it is an authentic Emilio Pucci jacket?It looks good to me.. Many thanks in advance!



Do I have to post it in Emilio Pucci thread maybe? Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Cullinan

You girls are so brave - my ex sold designer fakes on eBay, and I'm so suspicious of any good deals that I always buy from the original store, even if it costs a lot more.

I'm sure I could spot a fake but I wouldn't want the hassle of trying to get my money back.

I spend too much on clothes anyway, period


----------



## Mrs.Potter

I'm obsessed with this dress. I've had it bookmarked on the main BCBG website for a week or so now,  I look back later today--BAM--it's gone, of course. I looked up it's name on google, and came across this website:
http://www.bcbgdressonsale.com/2012-bcbg-maxazria-fran-asymmetric-evening-gown-p-5847.html

Do you think this is real? I want it so bad


----------



## Cullinan

Mrs.Potter said:


> I'm obsessed with this dress. I've had it bookmarked on the main BCBG website for a week or so now,  I look back later today--BAM--it's gone, of course. I looked up it's name on google, and came across this website:
> http://www.bcbgdressonsale.com/2012-bcbg-maxazria-fran-asymmetric-evening-gown-p-5847.html
> 
> Do you think this is real? I want it so bad



I think it could be - worth a punt - pray that it is and even if it isn't you've still got the look you want..
I'd say go for it!


----------



## random22

Hi all could you athenticate this please:

Item Name: Herve Leger Dress X/S (100% genuine)

Item Number: 280990538817

Seller ID: leephi2

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Herve-Lege...-/280990538817


----------



## Dtorres409

Hey was wondering if you could authenticate this jacket. I understand it coming from Hong Kong as Commes des Garcon is Japanese but anything from Hong Kong make me leery. The listing ends in 5 days

Item Name: COMME DES GARCONS HOMME PLUS 1999 HAND DYED COLOR FLORAL PATTERN COTTON JACKET M

Item Number: 320999727253

Seller ID:  oivilivio

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/320999727253?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Cullinan

Dtorres409 said:


> Hey was wondering if you could authenticate this jacket. I understand it coming from Hong Kong as Commes des Garcon is Japanese but anything from Hong Kong make me leery. The listing ends in 5 days
> 
> Item Name: COMME DES GARCONS HOMME PLUS 1999 HAND DYED COLOR FLORAL PATTERN COTTON JACKET M
> 
> Item Number: 320999727253
> 
> Seller ID:  oivilivio
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/320999727253?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619




Looks kosher to me - lovely jacket...

Follow your instincts and pay by Paypal in case it's not genuine


----------



## allisondavis

Hi all! I just bought this on eBay and I'm a bit nervous - I've been in contact with the seller, and she sounds legitimate and normal, but I'm still concerned... can you help authenticate?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15093136657...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## bebefuzz

Mrs.Potter said:


> I'm obsessed with this dress. I've had it bookmarked on the main BCBG website for a week or so now,  I look back later today--BAM--it's gone, of course. I looked up it's name on google, and came across this website:
> http://www.bcbgdressonsale.com/2012-bcbg-maxazria-fran-asymmetric-evening-gown-p-5847.html
> 
> Do you think this is real? I want it so bad



Oh my gosh... Please do not use this site. This is such an illegal site...


----------



## Cullinan

bebefuzz said:


> Oh my gosh... Please do not use this site. This is such an illegal site...




Thanks for the tipoff..

It's always nice to know in advance about a dodgy site..I've found them myself..


----------



## rnsmelody

Mrs.Potter said:


> I'm obsessed with this dress. I've had it bookmarked on the main BCBG website for a week or so now,  I look back later today--BAM--it's gone, of course. I looked up it's name on google, and came across this website:
> http://www.bcbgdressonsale.com/2012-bcbg-maxazria-fran-asymmetric-evening-gown-p-5847.html
> 
> Do you think this is real? I want it so bad



 Sorry that site is counterfeit. It's one of the many sites out that there is design to look like an authentic retailer.


----------



## monicamonicaa

Hi. Please help me authenticate this dress

Item Name: Herve Leger Bandage Dress

Item Number: 150924541701

Seller ID: jefmeljenkins

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Cullinan

monicamonicaa said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this dress
> 
> Item Name: Herve Leger Bandage Dress
> 
> Item Number: 150924541701
> 
> Seller ID: jefmeljenkins
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




It does look real - but I'd check with an HL wearer to be sure..

If it is, don't miss it!

Good luck!


----------



## monicamonicaa

Cullinan said:


> It does look real - but I'd check with an HL wearer to be sure..
> 
> If it is, don't miss it!
> 
> Good luck!



thank you so much!


----------



## Cullinan

monicamonicaa said:


> thank you so much!



You're welcome..

Go get that dress girl xx


----------



## lovethislv

Authentic?
Item name: Alexander McQueen Scarf
Item number: 240782820
Seller id:  abbymau
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/alexander-mcqueen-turkoosi-paakallohuivi-100-silkkia-aito/240782820

Thanks!!


----------



## rynrynryn

Hello, can you authenticate this for me?

Seller: The Branded Wardrobe
Link: http://www.hulala.com.my/deal/ralphlauren-polo-red-001

Thanks so much!


----------



## Serene Dakini

Hello, 

Can someone authenticate these Herve Leger dresses -or- provide opinions on the seller?

seller:  new_chic_boutique
item number: 200825318658
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200825318658?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

seller:  new_chic_boutique
item number: 200834831933
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834831933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller has many dresses that are no longer available in stores. But, I am out of the loop here & am apprehensive to buy any designer items (from sellers I don't know) on ebay these days... 

Nice to be back at TPF, you all are the best.  

~S


----------



## Brooke0502

Can anyone authentic this dress I bought!  It's a Herve Leger, I hope it fits & is real!! TIA


----------



## birkin101

Could anyone please help me authenticate this Alexander McQueen pashmina? TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271072985625?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Brooke0502

Could this also be looked at? The auction is ended but correct me if I'm wrong, on HL does the Made In ----- should that read the other way around? Or is this an actual HL authentic item?! TIA again!


----------



## Cullinan

Brooke0502 said:


> Could this also be looked at? The auction is ended but correct me if I'm wrong, on HL does the Made In ----- should that read the other way around? Or is this an actual HL authentic item?! TIA again!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924873
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924875



Looks real to me...


----------



## Brooke0502

Cullinan said:
			
		

> Looks real to me...



Have you ever heard of that or did I just misunderstand? Some where I read the tag where it says its Made In XYZ reads from bottom to top. So it threw me off to see this tag reading top to bottom!


----------



## katethebookworm

Hi,
I desperately need your help!
Just received this scarf, and it seems fake: strange tag, crumpled cheap-looking envelope and it doesn't even feel like wool (lightweighted and not itchy at all)! Also, I haven't find any information about Missoni selling their scarfs in gift envelopes... Please, take a look! I can send my own pictures if needed.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380477988374...84.m1497.l2649


----------



## Serene Dakini

katethebookworm said:


> Hi,
> I desperately need your help!
> Just received this scarf, and it seems fake: strange tag, crumpled cheap-looking envelope and it doesn't even feel like wool (lightweighted and not itchy at all)! Also, I haven't find any information about Missoni selling their scarfs in gift envelopes... Please, take a look! I can send my own pictures if needed.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380477988374...84.m1497.l2649



Hi Kate, 

I clicked on the link you provided & this is all that came up:

                "This listing (380477988374...84.m1497.l2649) has been removed, or this item is not                 available.                                                               


*Please check that you've entered the correct                                             item number*
*Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago                                             will not be available for viewing."*


----------



## Cullinan

Serene Dakini said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> I clicked on the link you provided & this is all that came up:
> 
> "This listing (380477988374...84.m1497.l2649) has been removed, or this item is not                 available.
> 
> 
> *Please check that you've entered the correct                                             item number*
> *Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago                                             will not be available for viewing."*




Did you pay a lot for it??

If not, then just hope it's real and enjoy it!
It's scarf weather anyway!


----------



## katethebookworm

Serene Dakini said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> I clicked on the link you provided & this is all that came up:
> 
> "This listing (380477988374...84.m1497.l2649) has been removed, or this item is not                 available.
> 
> 
> *Please check that you've entered the correct                                             item number*
> *Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago                                             will not be available for viewing."*



 Sorry, try this link, please:
www.ebay.com/itm/380477988374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Seller: waskd1
Item number: 380477988374


----------



## Cullinan

katethebookworm said:


> Sorry, try this link, please:
> www.ebay.com/itm/380477988374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Seller: waskd1
> Item number: 380477988374




Looks like Missoni to me from the print..

And you didn't pay much for it so you can't go wrong!!

I think a fake would have charged more..

Enjoy wearing it this winter!


----------



## V0N1B2

katethebookworm said:


> Sorry, try this link, please:
> www.ebay.com/itm/380477988374?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Seller: waskd1
> Item number: 380477988374


I am not an authenticator but none of my Missoni scarves have a tag that says "Sciarpe" underneath the Missoni branding.  My fabric labels are written in French and English only - no Italian (yours says 100% lana - I think?)
How does the label feel?  Like thick or papery?  It should also just be tacked on to the scarf, not sewn right to it.  If that made sense?
I can't comment on the envelope as my scarves have come from Neiman Marcus and Saks.
Maybe someone with a scarf with this type of label could help you out.
From the looks of the photos on eBay, it's hard to tell if the fabric is wool.
It's unfortunate you're in Russia because you can often get great deals through lastcall.com when they have their extra 30% off and you don't need to worry about the authenticity.


----------



## Serene Dakini

Hi Von, I'm not an authenticator either, but am here to learn - so thanks for the pointers. (I only have 1 Missoni dress, no scarves yet but would love to get one  

Kate,  I am also concerned with authenticity of items bought on eBay & can't simply "enjoy it" if I think it could be fake. 
My best online shopping tips for that site are: 

1) Always buy from reputable sellers 
2) Thoroughly research before buying
3) If it seems too good to be true it probably is.  

~~~***Good luck with the scarf !***~~~


----------



## mmmsc

Can someone check out this seller for me? It says it is estate Chanel but I just don't know enough to see if the tags are right or could they be possible fakes? Thanks so much for any help. I am wanting to buy the size 40 black  jacket with ruffle  and pants.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...732.m570.l1313&_nkw=chanel&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Cullinan

mmmsc said:


> Can someone check out this seller for me? It says it is estate Chanel but I just don't know enough to see if the tags are right or could they be possible fakes? Thanks so much for any help. I am wanting to buy the size 40 black  jacket with ruffle  and pants.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...732.m570.l1313&_nkw=chanel&_sacat=0&_from=R40



Yes, go for it - that's real..

My best friend was manager of Chanel in London for many years and that looks fine - and the sellers top-rated as well.

Good luck in your purchase!!


----------



## V0N1B2

mmmsc said:


> Can someone check out this seller for me? It says it is estate Chanel but I just don't know enough to see if the tags are right or could they be possible fakes? Thanks so much for any help. I am wanting to buy the size 40 black  jacket with ruffle  and pants.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...732.m570.l1313&_nkw=chanel&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Are we allowed to post clothing in the Authenticate This Chanel thread in the Chanel sub-forum?  If so, I wonder if you would get a better response from them?  The items with the large tag listing the year and model number look like standard "samples" tags.  I have similar ones on some of my St. John pieces that were designer samples or used for trunk shows etc.  So those could very well be samples sold through the boutique - if Chanel does that.  I am always a little suspicious of a 14 year old piece of clothing with the store price tag still attached.  Not that it doesn't happen.  Good luck!


----------



## Cullinan

V0N1B2 said:


> Are we allowed to post clothing in the Authenticate This Chanel thread in the Chanel sub-forum?  If so, I wonder if you would get a better response from them?  The items with the large tag listing the year and model number look like standard "samples" tags.  I have similar ones on some of my St. John pieces that were designer samples or used for trunk shows etc.  So those could very well be samples sold through the boutique - if Chanel does that.  I am always a little suspicious of a 14 year old piece of clothing with the store price tag still attached.  Not that it doesn't happen.  Good luck!



I don't see why not - if you're not sure try others opinions - but I think it's real - that's what their labels look Exactly like!(Not sample ones, shop ones).


----------



## aanniewong

I am looking at the prada lip print dress and would like to know if you are able to advise on authenticity. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-resor...6266?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2576cead7a

Thanks.


----------



## Cullinan

aanniewong said:


> I am looking at the prada lip print dress and would like to know if you are able to advise on authenticity.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-resor...6266?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2576cead7a
> 
> Thanks.



It looks authentic to me!


----------



## ValentineNicole

aanniewong said:
			
		

> I am looking at the prada lip print dress and would like to know if you are able to advise on authenticity.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-resort-2012-printed-lips-dress-36-IT-0-US-NEW-lip-pattern-summer-pleated-/160907046266?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2576cead7a
> 
> Thanks.



That is SO cute!


----------



## aanniewong

Cullinan said:


> It looks authentic to me!



Thank you


----------



## Cullinan

aanniewong said:


> Thank you



You're welcome - I hope your bid is successful!


----------



## aanniewong

Cullinan said:


> You're welcome - I hope your bid is successful!



I have been looking at it like forever.  The dress is a size 0.  I am wondering if I can ever go back to size 0 as I just gave birth to my second child 2 months ago...


----------



## Cullinan

aanniewong said:


> I have been looking at it like forever.  The dress is a size 0.  I am wondering if I can ever go back to size 0 as I just gave birth to my second child 2 months ago...



I don't know- my sister and mother both curved out after having children -even Kate Moss did!!

Some people do so it might be worth the risk as you love it so much...


----------



## aanniewong

Cullinan said:


> I don't know- my sister and mother both curved out after having children -even Kate Moss did!!
> 
> Some people do so it might be worth the risk as you love it so much...



Haha   I reckon that if I can't fit into it, then I will keep it for my daughter who just might wear it when she reaches her teens in a decade's time.  Hope she has great taste like her mommy too


----------



## Cullinan

aanniewong said:


> Haha   I reckon that if I can't fit into it, then I will keep it for my daughter who just might wear it when she reaches her teens in a decade's time.  Hope she has great taste like her mommy too




Brilliant idea!!

Then you'll have the pleasure of owning it, the possibility of wearing it, and if not I'm sure your daughter will love it when she's a teenager - congratulations on your second baby btw.


----------



## aanniewong

Cullinan said:


> Brilliant idea!!
> 
> Then you'll have the pleasure of owning it, the possibility of wearing it, and if not I'm sure your daughter will love it when she's a teenager - congratulations on your second baby btw.



Thanks!


----------



## Cullinan

aanniewong said:


> Thanks!



My 9 year old niece is nearly the same size as me now so I don't think she'll be after my clothes, although my sister wants to inherit my clothing collection from me....


----------



## east3rlyn

Hello-

Pls help authenticate this PRADA shoes. Thank u so much...


----------



## Serene Dakini

Serene Dakini said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone authenticate these Herve Leger dresses -or- provide opinions on the seller?
> 
> seller:  new_chic_boutique
> item number: 200825318658
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200825318658?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> seller:  new_chic_boutique
> item number: 200834831933
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834831933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> The seller has many dresses that are no longer available in stores....
> 
> ~S



Hi Ladies, Should those of us with recent HL authenticity questions post in  another area - if you have a link to an HL authenticate thread can you  point us there?

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Serene Dakini said:


> Hi Ladies, Should those of us with recent HL authenticity questions post in  another area - if you have a link to an HL authenticate thread can you  point us there?
> 
> Thank you!


I don't think there is a designated HL Authentication thread, but I wonder if you should maybe just write a quick post directing them here and see if any of those ladies can help you.   Just ask if they could take a second and check out your post here.


----------



## Cullinan

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think there is a designated HL Authentication thread, but I wonder if you should maybe just write a quick post directing them here and see if any of those ladies can help you.   Just ask if they could take a second and check out your post here.



I'm sure there are enough HL fanatics that your questions can be honestly answered so don't worry...


----------



## glamourous1098

Hi, can someone authenticate this HL Bandage dress?  Thank you so much!

Seller: mcatasha

Item Number: 281015150336

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-He...0336?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item416dcee700


----------



## Swanky

This is the thread for your questions 




Serene Dakini said:


> Hi Ladies, Should those of us with recent HL authenticity questions post in  another area - if you have a link to an HL authenticate thread can you  point us there?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Brooke0502

Can anyone tell me if these tags look authentic for a Herve Leger swimsuit! Thank you in advance!


----------



## vhdos

Brooke0502 said:


> Can anyone tell me if these tags look authentic for a Herve Leger swimsuit! Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935255
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935258
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935259
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935260
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935261



The tags look okay, but I have no experience with swimwear.  Hopefully someone can chime in with more help.


----------



## Brooke0502

vhdos said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the mods have asked that we don't post items here for authentication.  It goes in the "authenticate this apparel" forum



Oh I'm sorry! I thought this said "authenticate this apparel" at the top? Is there a link since it shows I'm posting in this but it's not the correct one?! Sorry!!


----------



## vhdos

Brooke0502 said:


> Oh I'm sorry! I thought this said "authenticate this apparel" at the top? Is there a link since it shows I'm posting in this but it's not the correct one?! Sorry!!



No, you were correct - that's why I edited my post above.  I thought that I was still posting in the HL thread, but when I realized I wasn't, I edited my post to reflect that.


----------



## Brooke0502

vhdos said:
			
		

> No, you were correct - that's why I edited my post above.  I thought that I was still posting in the HL thread, but when I realized I wasn't, I edited my post to reflect that.



Oh I just am seeing its edited! Thanks!


----------



## mskelli

Hi all, I got this shirt a couple weeks ago at Goodwill for only $3. I just wanna know if it's real or not, either way I think it was a good deal lol
Sorry for crappy cell phone pictures
front:





back:




sleeve:




tag:


----------



## Cullinan

mskelli said:


> Hi all, I got this shirt a couple weeks ago at Goodwill for only $3. I just wanna know if it's real or not, either way I think it was a good deal lol
> Sorry for crappy cell phone pictures
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleeve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tag:




I wouldn't swear to it but I think it's fake...sorry..

Good deal for $3 though!!!


----------



## glamourous1098

Can someone wiser take a look at these Herve Leger dresses?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER-DRESS-XS-/110970528304?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19d65be230

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...5651?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19d67af893


----------



## Serene Dakini

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think there is a designated HL Authentication thread, but I wonder if you should maybe just write a quick post directing them here and see if any of those ladies can help you.   Just ask if they could take a second and check out your post here.



Hi Von, Thanks - great idea 

I shop around, work for hours to to perform my own research & double-check whenever designer shopping via auction sites. I've studied about HL quality, labels & other indicators, but this dress (that I'm obsessing over) would be my very first Herve Leger and a first purchase form this seller - so I'm being extra careful!

I appreciate you & everyone here for the savvy advice.

~S


----------



## Serene Dakini

Authentication input requested, at eBay please, on this HL dress:

item number: 200834831933
seller: new_chic_boutique
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834831933...84.m1438.l2649

The seller has many dresses that are no longer available in stores. I am so apprehensive to buy designer items that I'm not familiar with (from sellers I don't know) on ebay these days... While it looks good from the photos, according to what I have learned so far, it's just that this style being available (and NWT) seems too good to be true.
Thanks!


----------



## Cullinan

Serene Dakini said:


> Authentication input requested, at eBay please, on this HL dress:
> 
> item number: 200834831933
> seller: new_chic_boutique
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834831933...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> The seller has many dresses that are no longer available in stores. I am so apprehensive to buy designer items that I'm not familiar with (from sellers I don't know) on ebay these days... While it looks good from the photos, according to what I have learned so far, it's just that this style being available (and NWT) seems too good to be true.
> Thanks!



Some sellers are selling previous seasons stock that they've bought up, so not being a current model wouldn't necessarily means its not authentic


----------



## Serene Dakini

Cullinan said:


> Some sellers are selling previous seasons stock that they've bought up, so not being a current model wouldn't necessarily means its not authentic



Hi Cullinan, Thank you for the input! 

I'm hopeful that it's legitimate, but just noticed the link I provided above didn't work, so here's the dress:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834831933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It would be a wonderful, first HL here


----------



## sasha671

Serene Dakini said:


> Hi Cullinan, Thank you for the input!
> 
> I'm hopeful that it's legitimate, but just noticed the link I provided above didn't work, so here's the dress:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834831933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> It would be a wonderful, first HL here


This is def an authentic dress. I have it right here in XS (BNWT) and everything checks out.


----------



## Cullinan

sasha671 said:


> This is def an authentic dress. I have it right here in XS (BNWT) and everything checks out.




I'm So happy for you - congratulations!!!!!

It's so nice to read that somebody has a beautiful dress!

Enjoy wearing it soon over Christmas!!!


----------



## sasha671

Cullinan said:


> I'm So happy for you - congratulations!!!!!
> 
> It's so nice to read that somebody has a beautiful dress!
> 
> Enjoy wearing it soon over Christmas!!!


I am confused. I was just answering question about authenticity of the dress in the link. I didnt buy nor do I have any intention in buying it.


----------



## Cullinan

sasha671 said:


> I am confused. I was just answering question about authenticity of the dress in the link. I didnt buy nor do I have any intention in buying it.




I'm sorry - I misunderstood - I assumed you were buying or had bought the dress lol!


----------



## 0112358

Have been searching for a particular Moncler Gamme Bleu coat for a while.  No luck on the retail front yet, but found and a used one, and was hoping to get some input on the likelihood of it being genuine from the following photos:































The price was $500 (he originally wanted $600), which would seem possible for a used jacket that retails for $1400+.  I have seen a Chinese knockoff version, and the discrepancies between it and the photos of this are many.  My only concerns are things like the Moncler logo in the arm patch looking crooked and off-center (but perhaps that can happen on the genuines?), the labels inside look alright, but I haven't worn a Moncler in many years, so I don't know what to look for.  The buttons are not all straight in the photos, not sure if they are able to spin on the genuine or not.

I am waiting on the seller to let me know the Certilogo code before he ships it out.  But was also curious if there is any way to fake the Certilogo?  For example, wouldn't all counterfeits have the same Certilogo code of the genuine jacket they were knocked off from?  If a counterfeiter has printed the Certilogo code of a genuine item on all their knockoffs, why wouldn't searching the code on the knockoff show it as genuine?


----------



## Thatsfabulous

Hello

Can anyone please help authenticate this scarf?

I bought it on ebay about 5 years ago. I have other Chanel scarfs which I know are all authentic. This one doesn't have handrolled edges which has made me question it's authenticity. I have read that in recent years Chanel have been doing more scarf's without handrolled edges so I do believe it to be genuine but just wanted to check with the experts.
The quality of the scarf is the same as the others I have and I paid a good price for it. It came in Chanel bag, plastic pouch and wrapping paper as pictured.

It is sheer silk.

Very greatful for anyone that can help.


----------



## shiasan

Hiya, made a recent purchase from eBay for a vintage Ralph Lauren down jacket. Didn't get to ask questions because I was bidding in a hurry. Wasn't too concerned about the brand at the time of bidding, but now that I've won it, I'm curious as to whether it is genuine Ralph Lauren or not!

Am slightly surprised that the label reads 'Made in Singapore' - when surfing the net I did find a similar looking label from the 1980s which had a tag reading 'Made in Hong Kong', so I'm not sure whether it is legit! Never heard of Singapore, with its boiling hot equatorial weather, producing Ralph Lauren goods, much less to say down jackets!

Posted close ups of the zips and the press buttons in case Ralph Lauren use a certain type. Looking to hear from you all! Thanks in advance (:


----------



## sasha671

0112358 said:


> Have been searching for a particular Moncler Gamme Bleu coat for a while.  No luck on the retail front yet, but found and a used one, and was hoping to get some input on the likelihood of it being genuine from the following photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price was $500 (he originally wanted $600), which would seem possible for a used jacket that retails for $1400+.  I have seen a Chinese knockoff version, and the discrepancies between it and the photos of this are many.  My only concerns are things like the Moncler logo in the arm patch looking crooked and off-center (but perhaps that can happen on the genuines?), the labels inside look alright, but I haven't worn a Moncler in many years, so I don't know what to look for.  The buttons are not all straight in the photos, not sure if they are able to spin on the genuine or not.
> 
> I am waiting on the seller to let me know the Certilogo code before he ships it out.  But was also curious if there is any way to fake the Certilogo?  For example, wouldn't all counterfeits have the same Certilogo code of the genuine jacket they were knocked off from?  If a counterfeiter has printed the Certilogo code of a genuine item on all their knockoffs, why wouldn't searching the code on the knockoff show it as genuine?



Ask the seller to send You picture of Certilogo number tag. I am pretty good with authenticating moncler. Plus its hard for counterfeiters to come up with legit number. Because if many people verify the same # it would show fake. Plus Certilogo will ask where it was purchased before giving You a answer. Ask seller where he/she bought it.                                          When I sold Moncler on Ebay I got a message from Moncler to remove picture that showed FULL Certilogo number. For the exact reason You posted. So I just switched it to picture of partial


----------



## 0112358

sasha671 said:


> Ask the seller to send You picture of Certilogo number tag. I am pretty good with authenticating moncler. Plus its hard for counterfeiters to come up with legit number. Because if many people verify the same # it would show fake. Plus Certilogo will ask where it was purchased before giving You a answer. Ask seller where he/she bought it.                                          When I sold Moncler on Ebay I got a message from Moncler to remove picture that showed FULL Certilogo number. For the exact reason You posted. So I just switched it to picture of partial



Yeah, the seller never responded to my request for the Certilogo number, and yesterday he refunded my payment.  My initial feeling was that it was real, and I truly wanted it to be, but a lot of other red flags were raised indicating it might have been a fake.  It is academic at this point because I won't be receiving that particular jacket.

The search continues to find an authentic one for purchase...  I'll make a post in the "Where to Buy Moncler" thread, please keep your eyes open.


----------



## duba878

Hi,

I brought a Fendi 365 quite awhile back but is questioning whether it is an authentic Fendi, since I have never heard of "365" before.  Please help


----------



## ValentineNicole

shiasan said:
			
		

> Hiya, made a recent purchase from eBay for a vintage Ralph Lauren down jacket. Didn't get to ask questions because I was bidding in a hurry. Wasn't too concerned about the brand at the time of bidding, but now that I've won it, I'm curious as to whether it is genuine Ralph Lauren or not!
> 
> Am slightly surprised that the label reads 'Made in Singapore' - when surfing the net I did find a similar looking label from the 1980s which had a tag reading 'Made in Hong Kong', so I'm not sure whether it is legit! Never heard of Singapore, with its boiling hot equatorial weather, producing Ralph Lauren goods, much less to say down jackets!
> 
> Posted close ups of the zips and the press buttons in case Ralph Lauren use a certain type. Looking to hear from you all! Thanks in advance (:



Definitely real


----------



## ValentineNicole

duba878 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I brought a Fendi 365 quite awhile back but is questioning whether it is an authentic Fendi, since I have never heard of "365" before.  Please help



I don't know much about Fendi 365, but it's a vintage line (late 70s - 80s). Your tags look real to me, though


----------



## duba878

ValentineNicole said:


> I don't know much about Fendi 365, but it's a vintage line (late 70s - 80s). Your tags look real to me, though


thank you!


----------



## Jarinko Chie

Please help me authenticate this item please. Also, I'm wondering if Vera Wang gowns run in small size or true size. Thank you xo

*VERA WANG Ivory Sweetheart Strapless Floor Length Dress Sz 10*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VERA-WANG-I...6140?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2ec3758b6c


----------



## hands-on-stance

Please could someone authenticate these?

Marc Jacobs coats x 2
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...s5EpIBPDq9An4jEsj/BBFWA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MARC-JACO...s5EpIBPDq9An4jEsj/BBFWA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Isabel Marant sweater

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLD-OUT-...s5EpIBPDq9An4jEsj/BBFWA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ValentineNicole

hands-on-stance said:
			
		

> Please could someone authenticate these?
> 
> Marc Jacobs coats x 2
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-auth-Marc-Jacobs-fur-coat-jacket-size-M-/121014292062?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=WSggs5EpIBPDq9An4jEsj%2FBBFWA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Ladies-Jacket-Coat-Size-M-/321017209736?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=WSggs5EpIBPDq9An4jEsj%2FBBFWA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Isabel Marant sweater
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLD-OUT-Isabel-Marant-Summer-2011-Runway-Cable-Knit-Jumper-Sz-2-/150941805463?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=WSggs5EpIBPDq9An4jEsj%2FBBFWA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Both the MJ coats are actually Marc by Marc Jacobs, and the fur one is probably not real fur - but the coats are authentic.


----------



## hands-on-stance

ValentineNicole said:


> Both the MJ costs are actually Marc by Marc Jacobs, and the fur one is probably not real fur - but the coats are authentic.



Thank you! Just waiting to hear on the IM sweater now.


----------



## ValentineNicole

hands-on-stance said:
			
		

> Thank you! Just waiting to hear on the IM sweater now.



No problem! I'm not as familiar with Isabel Marant, but I hope someone comes along soon to help!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

.


----------



## shiasan

ValentineNicole said:


> Definitely real



Thanks alot! Just made me kind of happy I won it then! Cheers (:


----------



## nouraea

Hello, 
i wanted to wait until the sales to buy a Red Valentino coatbut i saw an item on ebay,socould you please tell me if it's authentic :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-Valentino-Rosette-Button-Coat-embroidered-Peter-Pan-collar-princess-seams-/321024958397?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&var=&hash=item4abe941fbd
Thank you very much


----------



## NashvilleSwank

I came across this dress while thrifting a few weeks ago. I've done a lot of research and can't determine if it's real, and if it is, how to place a value on it. 

The tag would date it to the 90's. Not a well tailored garment at all, but that said, I've come across similar queries saying the same thing and it turned out the garment was genuine Gianni Versace.

Appreciate any opinions or authenticity resources you may know of. 

Thanks guys,
Bev


----------



## ValentineNicole

NashvilleSwank said:
			
		

> I came across this dress while thrifting a few weeks ago. I've done a lot of research and can't determine if it's real, and if it is, how to place a value on it.
> 
> The tag would date it to the 90's. Not a well tailored garment at all, but that said, I've come across similar queries saying the same thing and it turned out the garment was genuine Gianni Versace.
> 
> Appreciate any opinions or authenticity resources you may know of.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> Bev



Real.


----------



## NashvilleSwank

Wow, Id say that was $7 well spent! 

Do you recognize the dress? I spent hours scouring the Internet (like a lunatic) trying to find a picture or any info about this style and came up with zip. I plan on reselling this dress and would like to provide as much detail as possible.

Hey thanks for the good news!

Bev


----------



## ValentineNicole

NashvilleSwank said:
			
		

> Wow, Id say that was $7 well spent!
> 
> Do you recognize the dress? I spent hours scouring the Internet (like a lunatic) trying to find a picture or any info about this style and came up with zip. I plan on reselling this dress and would like to provide as much detail as possible.
> 
> Hey thanks for the good news!
> 
> Bev



I don't  I have a very similar dress in black and all the tags match, but that's all I know. Good luck!


----------



## thesassygirl2

Can anyone authenticate this Rick Owens jacket?  Everything seems authentic except the tag. I'm wondering if the numbers/letters are slightly different because it was purchased in Paris and not in the US.


----------



## hands-on-stance

Please could someone help me authenticate this top?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200856296688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA!


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. Would someone please authenticate this moncler jacket (model: alberta?) before I pay. The seller seems honest but I want to be extra safe.

Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/piumino-MON...06uU69SVt7BK2P8vONtwV+Q=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

PS one question, as long as I know, Alberta's hood has fur all over the inside of the hood but this one has fur only around the fur. Does Alberta come with this kind of hood too?


----------



## jhl2435

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. Would someone please authenticate this moncler jacket (model: alberta?) before I pay. The seller seems honest but I want to be extra safe.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/piumino-MON...06uU69SVt7BK2P8vONtwV+Q=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> PS one question, as long as I know, Alberta's hood has fur all over the inside of the hood but this one has fur only around the fur. Does Alberta come with this kind of hood too?



Sorry for the small pictures. They were big on the ebay website but when I saved them, they got small. Here is the link I copied. Please try this. You can see the big pictures by clicking them.

http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m42707754117#


----------



## Dtorres409

Hey ladies. Since there are no Dolce & Gabbana threads, I was wondering if you could authenticate this D&G jacket?

Item: Dole Gabbana Men's Beige Linen Cotton Safari Jacket Size 44
ID: 310528374543
Seller: edropoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310528374543?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Would love a response before next Friday if possible


----------



## Vintasia

dmb7ixdwya1nh.cloudfront.net/store/media/i/product/1000/0/11516-622ee950b67644f0994326ed7c0e5ded.jpg 
Balmain
Does anyone know this style? Dunno if it's for men or women


----------



## emboy

hi ladies please authenticate this sunglasses I just bought 

Item: Prada SPR27N Sunglasses, 1AB3M1 (1AB-3M1) Black frame, Gray GRADIENT lens, NEW
ID: 370707476603
Seller:  sunsrus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370707476603?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

TIA


----------



## Nelsoir

Hi there, can anyone authenticate this Canada Goose jacket? Many thanks in advance to anyone helping out! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330843039867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MissXio

hi ladies could you please authenticate this Herve Leger Dress I bought

Item: AUTH HERVE LEGER LIPSTICK RED SEXY DEEP V BANDAGE WEDDING X'MAS PARTY XS DRESS
ID: 261133890028
Seller: mirandarose12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261133890028?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

Comment: I JUST received this item and was wondering if it was indeed AUTHENTIC.
I could take more pictures if needed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Myrkur

Can someone PLEASE authenticate these shoes ASAP. I've been looking for these for years. 

*Item Name:* MIU MIU Gold Glitter Mary Jane Ballerinas
*Item Number:* 121040092197 
*Seller ID:* tnss1968
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIU-MIU-Gol...92197?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c2e8d3c25


----------



## tanyame

Hi, could you please help me figure out the authenticity of those two Herve Leger dresses
Seller: issabella2468
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271123238163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and Seller: mauriciaromm 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321043638423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## junzi

are there fake lanvin for h&m necklaces floating around ebay? is this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-BNWOT-...WomensJewellery_Rings_SR&hash=item3f1f7f767c]

i recall the necklaces were only in pink and red, were there ever black ones?


----------



## joydarunee

So I bought someone this as a gift and it wasn't opened until now. It's a Givenchy Rottweiler Cotton Jersey Sweatshirt. He claims he bought it on Farfetch.com and included an email invoice but I don't know if it's forged and I don't see any record of it being on the website.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ro...0P/vg/kob3G4aEsZsu8XIsE=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The print seems a bit wonky, is this a fake?


----------



## Nefedov

pls auth Moncler jacket and tell me year of  collection if possible

Item Name: MONCLER Bradford Light Down Puffer Jacket Coat - Black Sz 6 XL New & Receipt NWT
Item Number: 181030658410
Seller ID:  boredoverwindsor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MONCLER-Bradford-Light-Down-Puffer-Jacket-Coat-Black-Sz-6-XL-New-Receipt-NWT-/181030658410?clk_rvr_id=433015724879&mfe=sidebar


----------



## kimchiyon

Item Name: Sold out! $2980 Valentino Lace Dress Haute Couture Runway 2012 Size 40
Item Number: 221172848582
Seller ID: rayyu89
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-out-29...8582?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item337eedd7c6


----------



## Lajka

PLS, can You identify this sweather? 
img.blesk.cz/img/1/full/1503729_.jpg
http://img.blesk.cz/img/1/full/1503729_.jpg


----------



## Cartyatid

Item: 2012 RED Valentino Trench with Bow 
Listing no: 390512293286
Seller: harmony8808 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39051229328...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comment:  I'm a newbie to ebay shopping.  I don't know who's reputable, who are scammers.  I really like this pretty coat.  I'm not about to spend nearly 300 bucks on a counterfeit coat...


----------



## tslsusi

Hi just wondering if this dress is authenticate. I've never seen Prada without a EU size. 
Name: Prada Cady Womens Black Dress
Item Number: 300823842469
Seller ID: heather4420 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300823842469...=p5197.c0.m619
Thank you!


----------



## x4x3x2x1x

Item name:USED HERVE LEGER WHITE BANDAGE DRESS LARGE BODYCON

Item number:221174887775

Seller ID: a*sammet

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-HERVE-...l73fmtW4D3cDyeA+prCtBf0=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cosmic

Hi all AMQ lovers, can you help me confirm my doubt that the 2 labels on this T-shirt look strange? Most likely a fake? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alexander-M...8lZV%2FGmCpzPcE5oYp98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Zsa Zsa Petite

Hi, new here so I can't start a new thread, but could anyone help me authenticate this ebay Burberry Trench?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...moral-Trench-Coat-Khaki-Size-14-/160944003481

It looks real (to my untrained eye) in the pics, but the fabric is very light and "cheap" feeling and bunches around the buttons like some very cheap trenches I've seen, the stitching is loose and sloppy (inside the bottom flap a hem is just cut raw and half stitched), the tags are messy and confusing with Asian instructions on the back, and the inside of removable liner is unfinished. 

I'm wondering if this is a fake or just a very cheap Burberry that sold at an outlet or something?


----------



## lornarestall

Hey are these scarves authentic? I've found a lot of low priced ones on eBay 
Can anyone recommend a reputable seller?



10 Colour Designs Alexander Skull McQueen Silk Scarf 

http://******/VbJc6c

Candyclub68

300823185558


----------



## Crista513

Hi ladies!   Could you please authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me?

Item number: 290849016021 


Seller ID: carolina4444

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Pink...6021?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43b7f3c8d5

Additional Photos: http://s1285.beta.photobucket.com/user/Cr_Ista/library/


----------



## rock_girl

Item Name: HERVE LEGER MULTICOLOR WOMENS DRESS ONE SHOULDER RETAIL $1400.00 SIZE MEDIUM 
Listing number: 271142479192
Seller name or ID: glamourplanet-2009
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271142479192

Comments: Please authenticate this HL.  Thank you very much!


----------



## CrazyLV

hi gal, 

please check those for me

Dress: Herve Leger Raquel
Ebay Item: 150983964754
Seller: sohot1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sexy-Herve-...4754?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2327587852


Dress: Herve Leger Kristen
Ebay Item: 140909167942
Seller: ljimenez714
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...7942?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20ced74546

TIA


----------



## soleilbrun

lornarestall said:


> Hey are these scarves authentic? I've found a lot of low priced ones on eBay
> Can anyone recommend a reputable seller?
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Colour Designs Alexander Skull McQueen Silk Scarf
> 
> http://******/VbJc6c
> 
> Candyclub68
> 
> 300823185558



These are fake. Try the AMQ scarf authentication thread for reputable sellers.


----------



## soleilbrun

x4x3x2x1x said:


> Item name:USED HERVE LEGER WHITE BANDAGE DRESS LARGE BODYCON
> 
> Item number:221174887775
> 
> Seller ID: a*sammet
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-HERVE-...l73fmtW4D3cDyeA+prCtBf0=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress?  Thanks in advance.



There are not enough photos to be sure but based on the last two pics, I say fake. Maybe someone else could chime in, as I am not an expert.


----------



## soleilbrun

joydarunee said:


> So I bought someone this as a gift and it wasn't opened until now. It's a Givenchy Rottweiler Cotton Jersey Sweatshirt. He claims he bought it on Farfetch.com and included an email invoice but I don't know if it's forged and I don't see any record of it being on the website.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ro...0P/vg/kob3G4aEsZsu8XIsE=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The print seems a bit wonky, is this a fake?



I don't see anything about this sweatshirt that says Givenchy. There are not tags anywhere in it that say Givenchy. That could be a big red flag.


----------



## alexisnotonfire

Hello all, can I get some help authenticating this Givenchy Rottweiler sweater? Thanks in advance!

Item: Name: GIVENCHY ROTTWEILER-PRINT COTTON SWEATER NWT MEDIUM!!!
Item #: 281056399334
Seller ID: centsfashion2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ROTTWEILER-PRINT-COTTON-SWEATER-NWT-MEDIUM-/281056399334


----------



## pukasonqo

if anyone can give me a hand authenticating this DVF dress:

*name:* diane von furstenberg black wrap dress
*item #:* 160964726433
*seller:* fashioncashin
*auction link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/160964726433?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you!


----------



## rach.peng

could anyone help me with this herve dress please  



name: herve leger dress 
item #: 121062509209
seller: mazuratti  
auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121062509209?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## amazon22

Is anyone an expert in Lanvin? I bought this dress in the plum color on eBay polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=24171071blogcdn.com/ http://www.bvonstyle.com/2010/12/08/jennifer-vs-cate-who-wore-lanvin-best/. When I put it on, it looks beautiful. It drapes exactly like in the second photo. The sleeves aren't quite as long, though. It has a Riri zipper that, based on what I've read, is authentic. From the outside, it looks fab. The problem is that the inside of the dress is absolutely crazy. The stitching is all over the place, although I get that in a dress with a lot of pleating and draping, the inside might look a bit weird. But the label is tacked in weirdly, as well. I've told the seller I think it's fake, and she says her client is a millionaire who was given an expenses-paid trip to Lanvin in Paris and this dress was customized for her there. The seller had a handful of other Lanvin items in the same size for sale at the same time, ostensibly from this same woman. So my question is, does this story sound like it checks out? And are Lanvin dresses counterfeited?


----------



## siygrace11

Hi!!  

can you please help me authenticate this Miu Miu Crest moccasin

Item Name: Miu Miu Crest moccasin
Item number: none
Seller ID: none - My friend's friend is selling it to me
Working Link:
1st photo : http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
2nd Photo : 
http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
3rd photo :
http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
4th photo : http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
5th photo :
http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502
6th photo : 
http://multiply.com/mu/boutiqueseren...nmid=689834502

Hope you guys can tell As soon as possible 
thanks!


----------



## Luba87

Hi tPFers, can anyone help me identify this scarf?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,

Could someone please authenticate these j brand jeans? I include the original auction and a link to pics taken by me. Is it normal that there are faux front pockets except for the coin pocket and that there is no composition tag?  Thank you

http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/150985315580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/us...acy=true&_suid=136095257846807643737403828554


----------



## soleilbrun

Anyone? I am running out of time for the return policy. TIA


----------



## Stacey D

The price is really low for juicy. I don't think its real. There's a lot of good fakes out there these days.


----------



## soleilbrun

Stacey D said:


> The price is really low for juicy. I don't think its real. There's a lot of good fakes out there these days.



Hello,

Are you replying to my request? It is not juicy. it is j brand jeans.

TIA


----------



## tslsusi

Hi need your help. I just got a Marc Jacobs Dress I purchased from ebay and I think it might be fake. For one it says made in China and the threads are a bit loose. It also states a lining fabric but there isn't a lining in the dress. 
Description: Marc Jacobs Silk Dress
Seller: rosrlilian
link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200891739832?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## ValentineNicole

tslsusi said:
			
		

> Hi need your help. I just got a Marc Jacobs Dress I purchased from ebay and I think it might be fake. For one it says made in China and the threads are a bit loose. It also states a lining fabric but there isn't a lining in the dress.
> Description: Marc Jacobs Silk Dress
> Seller: rosrlilian
> link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200891739832?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Looks fake to my untrained eyes; all my Marc by Marc Jacobs clothing have very different made-in tags. But honestly, it was so cheap... So I suppose you got what you paid for? IDK, I'm suspicious of anything that cheap. Btw MBMJ is made in Asian countries


----------



## annie1221

Hey guys!!
First time poster so please excuse me if I'm getting this wrong!!
I was wondering if anyone could so kindly authenticate this dress?
Thanks so much in advance!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330876446575?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Annie


----------



## annie1221

annie1221 said:


> Hey guys!!
> First time poster so please excuse me if I'm getting this wrong!!
> I was wondering if anyone could so kindly authenticate this dress?
> Thanks so much in advance!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330876446575?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Annie


Never mind! I got it figured out!


----------



## clothingguru

pinterest.com/pin/518547344565042614/

Girls can you please authenticate  these pants for me and tell me who makes them?

Thank you!

pinterest.com/pin/518547344565042614/


----------



## husssy

hey guys, I purchased both these off ebay recently from the same seller and would like to keep the skirt but the dress does not fit so was going to sell it but I do not want to be in posession of or sell a fake. Can I please have some help in autenticating? I don't know much about herve leger or D&G..
I forgot to add a picture but under the care tag there is another tag with an ID number and another number  Thanks 






[/URL] 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## MartinHirsch

Hi, Can You help me with this coat? 
http://moda.allegro.pl/versace-budrysowka-orginalnal-pokrowiec-gucci-i3062743122.html

Thanks in advance


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Can anyone authenticate this Alaia dress? I've never heard of fakes being sold, but I'm a little nervous because the seller has such low feedback. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...1555?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a7ed0ba43


----------



## katran26

husssy said:


> hey guys, I purchased both these off ebay recently from the same seller and would like to keep the skirt but the dress does not fit so was going to sell it but I do not want to be in posession of or sell a fake. Can I please have some help in autenticating? I don't know much about herve leger or D&G..
> I forgot to add a picture but under the care tag there is another tag with an ID number and another number  Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi - the Dolce looks OK to me - the tag looks real; mine all say "Made in Italy" under the label, although I don't recognize the style


----------



## MartinHirsch

Could you kindly authenticate this chanel skirt for me?

http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/012357992-.html#I1
http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/012477804-.html#I1



Thank You


----------



## gengharrow

hi

can someone pls authenticate this pierre balmain sweater for me

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130840402754

thanks for your help

James


----------



## miaksye

Hi can you help me authenticate this Kenzo Sweater?
If I made any mistake posting this thread, please excuse me: I'm quite sure there is no sticky on this.

The auction is on Depop App, so I cannot provide the link for it. In ends in 24 hours! Pictures are:

Item Name - Kenzo Sweatshirt
Pictures are on this public folder in Dropbox --> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jgsjlc9o8...SJuQewlr/Kenzo
Comments - My doubts are that the jaw of the tiger is slightly shifted to the right, and there si NO inside tag except the one in the pictures.

Thank you, thank you, thank you in advance.


----------



## Amylynne

Would anyone mind authenticating these jeans for me please? Thank you SO very much in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sexy-FRANKI...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://s752.photobucket.com/user/amyadrenaline/library/jeans


----------



## Amylynne

Anyone?


----------



## Amylynne

If anyone see this, could you please authenticate these Frankie B Heart of Steel jeans?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frankie-B-H...%2BDGL0hFmEH0gABDrBsY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks


----------



## tzar

Do you guys authenticate shirts? PLEASE HELP!

Item: *NEW* 2012 Fall / Winter Givenchy Rottweiler Collar Grey Sweatshirt size M
Seller: getabreak2006
Item #: 130871209219
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2012-Fal...item1e78882d03


----------



## amag520

I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Herve Leger or help me to know what additional photos I should ask for? Thank you!

What: HL Grey Dress

Seller: jrue8866

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151016996103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi ladies, is this YSL shirt auth? Thanks a lot!


----------



## miaksye

miaksye said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate this Kenzo Sweater?
> If I made any mistake posting this thread, please excuse me: I'm quite sure there is no sticky on this.
> 
> The auction is on Depop App, so I cannot provide the link for it. In ends in 24 hours! Pictures are:
> 
> Item Name - Kenzo Sweatshirt
> Pictures are on this public folder in Dropbox --> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jgsjlc9o8...SJuQewlr/Kenzo
> Comments - My doubts are that the jaw of the tiger is slightly shifted to the right, and there si NO inside tag except the one in the pictures.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you in advance.



Anyone?


----------



## Dkattz

Can you please authenticate: Thanks in advance


----------



## ashi112211

Can anyone help me to authenticate these True Religion jeans?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/


TIA


----------



## saisaicos

hi there,
Please help me authenticate this from eBay.
Name: AUTHENTIC LOUIS VUITTON DENIM MONOGRAM JACKET DETACHABLE FUR COLLAR SMALL *NWT*
Seller: eternity4ever12
Item No: 130885780890
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...90?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item1e7966859a

NameRADA SPRING 2012 CARTOON PRINT SKIRT..SZ 38..NWT
Seller: chop_till_you_drop 
Item No: 271155396786
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271155396786?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thanks in advance

saisaicos


----------



## yvettem113

Hi, if there are any Escada experts I need help. Is this real? I believe it is but I'm not 100% sure. I found a picture of one on ebay but the buttons were a different color.


----------



## ValeriiaIC

Hi,

Can you pls authenticate this Louis Vuitton bag?


Thanks!


----------



## TheMoustaches

Just saw this pair of Miu Miu pumps on a blog. Cant seem to find this particular model anywhere else on the internet. 

Do you ladies know which season it's from? Maybe you know an online  store that still carries them? The only store that I could find was http://www.eleganza.nl/dames/miu miu/ but I thought it was a bit weird that no one else sells it.


----------



## vangiepuff

Can someone help authenticate this marc jacobs. I searched this sweater online and whats throwing me off is the label with 2 white labels underneath and the number 4. The ones that keep showing up online are the label with 2 black labels underneath with s,m,l. And the label looks a little sloppy to me. Please help. Im interested in buying but Im not familiar with marc jacob clothing.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Item: AUTHENTIC. WOMENS YVES ST LAURENT T SHIRT BRAND NEW WITH TAGS 
Listing Number: 190831388074
Seller: angiew26311
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190831388074...9#ht_63wt_1170
Comments: Is this AUTHENTIC YSL tee?


----------



## quinlanty

I would be careful about the Givenchy rotweiller shirts. Any selling for under msrp are probly fake. They were so popular that you couldnt even purchase them for full price at barneys/farfetch etc.


----------



## beckyalyssa

Hi there! I found this Dolce & Gabbana top in a charity shop - I think it's pretty old (if it's real of course) as there's no hologram. The inner label seems authentic to me ('Dolce & Gabbana', 'Made in Italy' & composition on one side; Italian & US sizing, 'Distribuito Da Dolce & Gabbana Industria S.P.A., Legnano (MI) on the other) but what's concerning me is the 'M' sizing stitched on the back neck label which also doesn't match up with the US size L on the inner label next to the Italian sizing. Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## poppylee

well, always be true that the price stands for the quality~
if it's in good quality that doesn't matter~


----------



## poppylee

i have a pair of jumpsuit, guys ? what do you think of it?


----------



## quackedup

vangiepuff said:


> Can someone help authenticate this marc jacobs. I searched this sweater online and whats throwing me off is the label with 2 white labels underneath and the number 4. The ones that keep showing up online are the label with 2 black labels underneath with s,m,l. And the label looks a little sloppy to me. Please help. Im interested in buying but Im not familiar with marc jacob clothing.



Yep, you are right, the tags are wrong.
The ones you see with the black labels are on the correct side.
All tags at the neckline should be black.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Item: *2012 A/W Authentic Givenchy Two Star Maria T Shirt Tisci M Shark
*
Listing Number: 390591469420
Seller: raemian207
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/390591469420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Is this AUTHENTIC givenchy tee? thanks


----------



## Brooke0502

Item: YSL BLACK LOGO TEE
Listing Number: N/A ON POSHMARK 
Seller: DIVAXX
Link:http://poshmark.com/listing/51830940743cef05d9000c65
Comments: Could someone please take a look at this and advise. The seller has sent me more pictures (attached below). If I need to post any others please let me know TIA!! Just don't want to buy if not authentic! Also sorry if this isn't the right place!


----------



## CC85

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress? I compared the seller's pictures to the same dress that I know is authentic and they look the same but I'd really appreciate another opinion. Thank you all so much!


----------



## CC85

Sorry, the other pics did not upload.


----------



## CC85

For some reason I can only post one picture at a time


----------



## CC85

Last one


----------



## Tk102

Can somebody please please please authenticate these raybans for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171043864949


----------



## CelticLuv

Please authenticate these 2 HL dresses:

1. Name: Herve Leger bandage dress
Listing #: 230985286335
Seller: rahrah27
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/390591469...84.m1423.l2649

2. Name: Herve Leger Pink/Black Graffiti
Listing #: 230985347089
Seller: inputv
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230985347089&clk_rvr_id=482800739107&mfe=sidebar
Comments: when I asked the seller to send me a pic of the serial #, she replied: "No there is not because like I said it's a press sample. The dresses get serial numbers when they are going to be sold at retail but not for the runway." This dress in particular was sent out to celebrity client of hers to wear for red carpet appearance.

Do all HL's have a serial # regardless if they're sold at retail or a press sample or given to a celebrity for a red carpet event?

thank you!


----------



## ochie

Can somebody please authenticate this for me please &#128512; thanks in advance


----------



## bargin

has anyone seen this 'lanvin' dress before?


----------



## LatestObsession

Hi,

Could someone please authenticate this Burberry coat I won. The seller doesn't respond to my emails about fabric content or checking in the left pocket for the size label but she responds to other questions. 

Item: **AMAZING BURBERRY NOVA CHECK TRENCH COAT SIZE 4-6**
Item #: 181146886632
Seller: 7725pilar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181146886632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

TIA


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts,

i was told i should have go here to have these baroque authenticated. can anyone please take a look and see if this could possibly be authentic? tia! 

Item Name: SALE! BNEW AUTHENTIC PRADA BAROQUE SQUARE SHADES / SUNGLASSES RARE
Listing number: 261231987798
Seller ID: carolsbag 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-BNEW-AU..._211&hash=item3cd2a3cc56&_uhb=1#ht_551wt_1059

thanks again!


----------



## FancyFashions

Hi!  Will someone kindly authenticate this M Missoni dress?  Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=121123369754#ht_992wt_1402


----------



## mee4

Is this Seven for all Mankind authentic?


----------



## King_Vuitton

Item: GIVENCHY BLACK EMBOSSED USA FLAG T-SHIRT
Item#: 161042248856
Seller: super-hot-style
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Stars-T-SHIRT-Riccardo-Tisci-74-L-Black-Flag-Print-/161042248856

Can someone help me authenticate this thanks


----------



## shirr92

can someone please authenticate these for me?thank you very much 
these are Linda Farrow X Jeremy Scott sunglasses btw, and I'm questioning its authenticity due to the bad finishing on the edges.  Thanks!
http://img.dealmoonbbs.com/data/attachment/forum/201306/26/17431853154k5vok66v545.jpg

http://img.dealmoonbbs.com/data/attachment/forum/201306/26/174350stww75sk5uz3f8v3.jpg

http://img.dealmoonbbs.com/data/attachment/forum/201306/26/174331heq6u7tf3h7q9f0u.jpg


----------



## Catshandbags767

Can someone help my authenticate this scarf


----------



## ctholbr

Hi guys! I'm looking at this Isabel Marant Ariana jacket on ebay and I was wondering if anyone here could verify that either of these jackets are authentic. It's the same jacket, but two different sellers. 

Item: Etoile Isabel Marant Ariana Tweed Jacket
Item #: 200937459358
Seller: p3eoms
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200937459358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Etoile Isabel Marant Ariana Tweed Jacket
Item #: 181165534666
Seller: baby_fatty
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181165534666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## Jada02

Hey guys!

I desperately need an authentication with letterhead, which I could submit to Paypal as proof of my dresses being counterfeit!
3 of the Herve Leger dresses I purchased are not authentic


----------



## Catshandbags767

Jada02 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I desperately need an authentication with letterhead, which I could submit to Paypal as proof of my dresses being counterfeit!
> 3 of the Herve Leger dresses I purchased are not authentic



Maybe some of the ladies in the eBay form might be able to help you. Or know of a company that dose authentications for that brand


----------



## k4lnamja

Hi!

Can anyone help me ID this label? Super cute dress but I've no idea what the label is. (I picked this up at a consignment store here in SF)

Thx xoxo


----------



## k4lnamja

^ 
Can anyone help??


----------



## doriangray

Hello, I have a question about CJ by Cookie Johnson Faith jeans - was the stitched logo on the back pocket always the same color as the fabric? I'm interested in a pair online, but it has contrasting colors, whereas every other retailer I looked at shows matching color logos. Could the contasting logo be an older style?


----------



## cloee

Hello. It's my first time to purchase Herve leger and was hoping you can help me authenticate this dress? Really appreciate your help. Thanks. 

https://www.lollipuff.com/Herve-Leger/982/herve-leger-zebra-strapless-dress-navy-and-white-size-xs


----------



## CelticLuv

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress? I think it's ok, just need to make sure. It's an offsite purchase so I only have pictures. 
Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

cloee said:


> Hello. It's my first time to purchase Herve leger and was hoping you can help me authenticate this dress? Really appreciate your help. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.lollipuff.com/Herve-Leger/982/herve-leger-zebra-strapless-dress-navy-and-white-size-xs


 
All the items on this site are pre authenticated by experts. They only sale authentic items so you can buy in security and at will. I hope you got it!


----------



## soleilbrun

CelticLuv said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress? I think it's ok, just need to make sure. It's an offsite purchase so I only have pictures.
> Thank you!


 
Can you post pics of the entire dress front and back and the back inside out?


----------



## cloee

soleilbrun said:


> All the items on this site are pre authenticated by experts. They only sale authentic items so you can buy in security and at will. I hope you got it!



thanks for the response. yes i went ahead and bought it. anxiously waiting to receive it now. hope it fits


----------



## CelticLuv

soleilbrun said:


> Can you post pics of the entire dress front and back and the back inside out?



Here is a picture of the front of the dress. I'm not able to get a picture of the back or inside from the seller just now.
would you be able to please let me know your thoughts on the pictures I have posted or even a "looks good, just pending on pics of the back and inside out"? 
thank you so very much!


----------



## soleilbrun

CelticLuv said:


> Here is a picture of the front of the dress. I'm not able to get a picture of the back or inside from the seller just now.
> would you be able to please let me know your thoughts on the pictures I have posted or even a "looks good, just pending on pics of the back and inside out"?
> thank you so very much!


 
Hello Celtic,

I do not know this model. Do you know the name so I may google it? On the photos you provided there are some things that make me say pass on it. I compared the tags and hang strips to some of my dresses and there are differences. Noteably for me, the roughness of the hang strips and the fraying and attachement of the care tag and some missing info. If someone else (Bebefuzz) for example could chime in that would be great. If someone owns this model and can provide the name that would be fantastic.


----------



## Bratty1919

Are authentic D&G sunnies Made in China? I saw a pair at a local consignment shop. They looked pretty good but they are made in China... TIA!


----------



## k4lnamja

k4lnamja said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone help me ID this label? Super cute dress but I've no idea what the label is. (I picked this up at a consignment store here in SF)
> 
> Thx xoxo



Still hoping for some help please


----------



## k4lnamja

Picked this up at a high-end consignment store. No RN number so I can't figure out who's the maker.
Help please?


----------



## Marnie4220

Originally Posted by Marnie4220  View Post
Am seeking assistance again -
Item Authentic Prada Sandals Thongs Shoes 7.5
Listing No 20948687779
Seller couturehaven
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200948687...84.m1438.l2649
Comments Nil

Would appreciate your opinion ........ m


----------



## Marnie4220

I believe I've made yet another mistake with the request No  2216 @ 11.54am as it appears directly above this request.  When I check that link it comes up with a different item.  So as the song says ... here we go again .......
As seeking authentication 
Item           Authentic Prada Sandals Shoes 7.5
Listing No   200948687779
Seller         couturehaven
Link            http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200948687779?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments  -

Many thanks ... m


----------



## Marnie4220

Please authenticate  
Item            Authentic PRADA patent leather Cork Platform slides heels size 36.5
Listing No    310692061666
Seller          swapshopathens
Link             http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310692061666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 
Comments   Nil

Thank you  .... m


----------



## soleilbrun

Marnie4220 said:


> I believe I've made yet another mistake with the request No 2216 @ 11.54am as it appears directly above this request. When I check that link it comes up with a different item. So as the song says ... here we go again .......
> As seeking authentication
> Item Authentic Prada Sandals Shoes 7.5
> Listing No 200948687779
> Seller couturehaven
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200948687779?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments -
> 
> Many thanks ... m


 
You need to post in the glass slipper to have shoes authenticated.


----------



## threepipepigmy

Hi ladies, if anyone is around I'd appreciate an opinion on the authenticity of this suit.

Name: LADIES PRADA BLACK TROUSER SUIT UK 8 - 10 DESIGNER 32" LEG
Item #: 161075731750
Seller: daisyduke2714
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181177645987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance, 
Toni


----------



## ceceilia

Hi, 

I brought this Prada Jacket from a private seller but I think it might be a fake. Could you please help me to have a look. I don't have any other prada clothing 

Item Name: GIUBBOTTO NYLON PIUMA SPIAGGIA ZAFFIRO 
PRADA Nylon Beach Print Jacket Spring 2010 Collection

Listing number: -

Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: The zipper at bottom says riri. Caretag doesn't seem right. The print at back of jacket doesn't match the each panel.

More pics attached in second post

Thanks again


----------



## ceceilia

Hi, More pics attached~ sent me this receipt saying it is 100% authentic from Prada flagship shop in chadstone vic, australia.

I brought this Prada Jacket from a private seller but I think it might be a fake. Could you please help me to have a look. I don't have any other prada clothing 

Item Name: GIUBBOTTO NYLON PIUMA SPIAGGIA ZAFFIRO 
PRADA Nylon Beach Print Jacket Spring 2010 Collection

Listing number: -

Seller ID: -
Link: -
Comments: The zipper at bottom says riri. Caretag doesn't seem right. The print at back of jacket doesn't match the each panel.

Thanks again


----------



## Megana_

Could someone please authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me?
I won the auction and have just received the dress, it looks and feels genuine, but better safe then sorry:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=161069279663

Thank you


----------



## Jada02

Hello,

could you ladies take a look at these Herve Leger leggings and jacket (next post) for me? The leggings look extremely sketchy to me, however, I've never seen another one close up to compare! TIA!


----------



## Jada02

And here goes the jacket. The tags etc looked overall good to me, but some stitches like visible on these pictures are funny and the strings look... how to describe.. wobbly! Thanks for helping!!
And excuse me for the pictures that are not posted upright, I wasn't quite sure how to fix it.


----------



## Jada02

Bumping, is anybody here that could help me?


----------



## jamcl31

Can someone help me authenticate these Gucci ties? Thanks! )


----------



## shabang

hello all, I signed up for this purpose. Please help me authenticate these prada sunglasses.

 Item name : prada sps 53n 5av5w1 sunglasses 
 listing # : 161077263736
 seller id : im-international
 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161077263736...84.m1439.l2649

 I already have these in my possession. I've already gone to sunglasses hut to look at an identical pair and I've gone to lens crafters and gotten their opinion as well. I want one more opinon, and that's your guys'. Unfortunately, I don't get pms right now since my account is 
 new so please keep this in mind if trying to pm me.

 Here are some pictures :

 I included 3 pictures of the case. 1 outer and 2 with it open. Inside of case says "case made in china".
 2 pictures of the arms with the red stripe saying "prada"
 2 pictures of the inner writing on both arms
 2 pictures of the ends of the arms saying "prada"
 Also, pictures of the lens and nosepads.

 LINK TO PICS : http://postimg.org/gallery/2za0ejes/

 I will be glad to post any additional pictures you guys might want to see.


----------



## shabang

^^anybody? please...misspiggy sent me over here from the purse thread


----------



## jennciee

Anyone, please authenticate this Herve Leger dress! Thank you much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...fjNcptotaJLwgZVI5X9eA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shabang

*rude - inappropriate*


----------



## ericanjensen

Real or fake HL?  Has no tags at all.  Comes from a freight recovery store I frequently buy from that has never had knock offs.  Bummer if it is.  















Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

This thread is for "APPAREL", visit our "WARDROBE ACCESSORIES" forum for help w/ accessories.  And I suggest you be kinder about it or expect that no one will help you


----------



## soleilbrun

jennciee said:


> Anyone, please authenticate this Herve Leger dress! Thank you much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger-Black-Size-S-Cocktail-Dress-Brand-New-/121156101859?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bzCYbjfjNcptotaJLwgZVI5X9eA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
I cannot be sure from the seller's photos. None of her pics in any of her auctions are adequate for authentication. Post your own pics since you have already received it. Post close up and clear pics of all tags: HL and composition, Full length of the dress: front, back and the back inside out.


----------



## threepipepigmy

threepipepigmy said:


> Hi ladies, if anyone is around I'd appreciate an opinion on the authenticity of this suit.
> 
> Name: LADIES PRADA BLACK TROUSER SUIT UK 8 - 10 DESIGNER 32" LEG
> Item #: 161075731750
> Seller: daisyduke2714
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181177645987?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Toni



Just reposting this while the thread is active.


----------



## Cookies1993

If anyone could have a look at this, would be much appreciated. 

Item Name: prada lambs leather gloves 100% authentic
Listing number: 
Seller ID: jumper1*123
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/prada-lamb...item3a83e1d533
Comments:


----------



## jamcl31

Can someone help me authenticate this Gucci tie I bought on ebay? Thanks!


----------



## sonny88

Item Name: Two Shirts by Prada (?)
 Listing number: /
 Seller ID: Private
 Link: 
http://s1.directupload.net/images/130824/ceikd3ww.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/130824/hdj2potp.jpg
 Comments: I am totally new to this brand , I hope someone here is aware if these are authentic! 

 Thank you


----------



## nikki312

Can anyone authenticate this Dolce Gabbana Blazer? This was purchased at a consignment store.

Thanks


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name: Moncler Grenoble bever jacket
Seller : http://www.djbennett.com/shop.html/?Ntt=moncler+bever+jacket
Link: http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/b...ver/DSC004241_zps415265d1.jpg.html?sort=2&o=0


Comments:
Dear experts,
Would you please help me authenticate this bever jacket by moncler grenoble?  Many thanks!


----------



## jamcl31

jamcl31 said:


> can someone help me authenticate this gucci tie i bought on ebay? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2306937
> View attachment 2306938
> View attachment 2306939
> View attachment 2306940
> View attachment 2306941



bump.


----------



## dizzyisacow

Hi i found this old shirts of my husbands from years ago, can you help me know if its real or not? Thanks!


----------



## Belleinthecity

Hi ladies,  found this Anya Hindmarch bag on ebay.  It seems on point to me, and i'm really looking closely.  any way to spot AH fakes?   

Any help/advice is very welcome.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a31570731


----------



## dizzyisacow

Hi can anyone help?. Is this real?


----------



## dizzyisacow




----------



## baybay0359

Could someone help me authenticate this herve leger dress? Thanks!!!!

It is the 'sandra' in 'moss'

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261293682698?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MartinHirsch

Can someone authenticate this shirt for me?

Thanks.

http://allegro.pl/yves-saint-laurent-rive-gauche-xs-oryginal-i3538625212.html


----------



## elvisgurly

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Jeans...581507?pt=US_CSA_WC_Jeans&hash=item3385c48743


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. I won this Moncler vest and already paid. Would someone be able to authenticate this vest for me? Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Moncler Vest
Item #: 141071266465
Seller ID: raymandblau
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141071266465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

I need someone to provide me with an authentication on this Givenchy shirt for a paypal dispute! It's pretty urgent  so I would appreciate all forms of help please!!!






















The image below I have compared the fake shirt here with an authentic one (the fake is on the left and the authentic is on the right)





Same with the image below: the top is the fake and the bottom is the real.





All help is much appreciated ladies! It would be great if you could personally message me so I could get you to email it through to me.

TIA 

xx


----------



## coco.paris

Hello, is there anyone who knows about different ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Labels ? 
This is a knitted cardigan made from Alpaca.
 Is this genuine ? 

 THANKS Ladies


----------



## coco.paris

nikki312 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Dolce Gabbana Blazer? This was purchased at a consignment store.
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi there, this is 100% genuine ! 
I know that because I have had the suit ( same jacket plus skirt ) years ago. 
Bought myself in Italy - so 100% sure of it.

( It was also seen in a - kind of scary - asian movie some years ago, a story of an asian woman who cooked newborn babies and sold as a meal to rich woman to stay "everlasting Young"... the rich woman was wearing this suit also. I do not remember the title, sorry. Just when I watched the movie I noticed the suit )

Enjoy your jacket   and have a great day !


----------



## FroFro

Item: Herve Leger bandage dress
Seller: vestclog1
Auction link: eBay

I just received this dress and it's my first HL purchase. Any HL expert or owner out there who can tell if it's authentic ?


----------



## coco.paris

coco.paris said:


> Hello, is there anyone who knows about different ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Labels ?
> This is a knitted cardigan made from Alpaca.
> Is this genuine ?
> 
> THANKS Ladies


 

No one ??


----------



## retailjunky

Can you help me authenticate this Bridget ombré herve leger dress. Thanks!


----------



## winnie_cutie

Can anyone help me to authenticity this Kenzo Sweater? When first saw I was very disappointed because of the   label looks obivious oops and the sewing is not in line. I m really wonder if this is not authenticn

I bought it off from ebay. 

Name: *Kenzo Tiger Sweater Gray*
*Item number: *171145229775
Seller : makemyday93
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171145229775...9#ht_242wt_950

I have tried to take more detail pictures.

http://s90.photobucket.com/user/winnie_cutie/library/Kenzo%20%20Tiger%20Sweater


----------



## iln1

Hello,

Could anyone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress?

Seller: krisaanderson6
Name: Yellow Herve Leger Dress Small
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221298305603?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648


----------



## Love Labels

Hi!

Please help me to auth. this CANADA GOOSE Jacket. The seller told me that its 100% auth but I really don't know should I believe it?


----------



## Love Labels

Love Labels said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help me to auth. this CANADA GOOSE Jacket. The seller told me that its 100% auth but I really don't know should I believe it?


<a href="http://aijaa.com/gx8VRH" target="_blank"><img src="http://i6.aijaa.com/t/00211/12808248.t.jpg"></a>


----------



## quackedup

coco.paris said:


> Hello, is there anyone who knows about different ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Labels ?
> This is a knitted cardigan made from Alpaca.
> Is this genuine ?
> 
> THANKS Ladies



the label doesnt look like any of the ones i have seen
McQueen labels are grey.


----------



## pinkfoxxy

Hey! Can anyone authenticate this Moncler Jacket? :shame:

Seller: kess6684
Name: 100%ig Original Moncler (Daunen - )Jacke mit Pelz  - Grösse 1
Link: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141106245655
Listing Number: 141106245655

As far as I know this is an older model of the Gene jacket which has no Certilogo.
I asked the seller for better pictures of the Logo and the comic.


----------



## MELMEL2007

Please authenticate this moncler jacket: 

Seller: feifeibaobao

Name: blue lady moncler jacket 

Image: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/5284/2etd.jpg


----------



## MELMEL2007

More image to the above post


----------



## MELMEL2007

More zipper photo


----------



## elvisgurly

Not sure if anyone even comes in this thread anymore, but just in case could you tell me if these are authentic please?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joe-s-Jeans-Provocateur-Size-32-/131043031733?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paige-Premi...2-/111212023967?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## soleilbrun

FroFro said:


> Item: Herve Leger bandage dress
> Seller: vestclog1
> Auction link: eBay
> 
> I just received this dress and it's my first HL purchase. Any HL expert or owner out there who can tell if it's authentic ?


 

Hello,
Could you also post a full length of the dress front and back? Alot can be determined by counting bands. Tags and hang straps look okay.


----------



## FroFro

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could you also post a full length of the dress front and back? Alot can be determined by counting bands. Tags and hang straps look okay.




Thank you for replying  Here they are:


----------



## soleilbrun

FroFro said:


> Thank you for replying  Here they are:
> View attachment 2394156
> View attachment 2394157


 
The bands on the front of the dress are not adding up, well they are. Your dress has too many and not in the right spots. I am also drawn to the fact that the bands on the back don't match up. A real HLs bands are aligned. I am leaning towards fake based on comparing pictures. You may want to try an outside authenticator or maybe someone else could chime in. 
Due to the aforementioned discrepencies, I say fake. I will PM you with the picture I used to compare.


----------



## coco.paris

quackedup said:


> the label doesnt look like any of the ones i have seen
> McQueen labels are grey.


 
THANKS - I bought it in the US


----------



## violetti9

Hello, 
 What do you guys think about this D&G jacket? Can someone authenticate? 
 Thank you


----------



## edoras85

I found this Mike & Chris leather jacket on ebay and I have no idea if it is fake or not.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221318527913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The seller doesnt have that many pictures and hasnt responded to any of my questions yet.


----------



## candacej

Could someone please take a look at this McQueen scarf and let me know if it's authentic?? There are a TON of fake McQueen scarves on eBay and the fakes are getting really good!

Thank you!
Item name: Authentic NWT $555 Alexander McQueen LEOPARD SKULL Silk Chiffon Scarf RARE
Item number: 161154823040
Seller: vibatorium (542)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161154823040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Lioness7288

Please help me authenticate this Armani coat circa 2000.


----------



## chocolagirl

violetti9 said:


> Hello,
> What do you guys think about this D&G jacket? Can someone authenticate?
> Thank you


The D&G coat looks authentic to me.


----------



## chocolagirl

MELMEL2007 said:


> More zipper photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390960
> View attachment 2390961
> View attachment 2390962
> View attachment 2390963
> View attachment 2390964
> View attachment 2390965


the moncler is a fake


----------



## chocolagirl

ceceilia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I brought this Prada Jacket from a private seller but I think it might be a fake. Could you please help me to have a look. I don't have any other prada clothing
> 
> Item Name: GIUBBOTTO NYLON PIUMA SPIAGGIA ZAFFIRO
> PRADA Nylon Beach Print Jacket Spring 2010 Collection
> 
> Listing number: -
> 
> Seller ID: -
> Link: -
> Comments: The zipper at bottom says riri. Caretag doesn't seem right. The print at back of jacket doesn't match the each panel.
> 
> More pics attached in second post
> 
> Thanks again


the Prada is a fake


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Please have a look at this Chanel blouse. I bought 8 items from the same man via a private sale. 

All of them have an authentic looking label, but all of the sizes are ik s/m/l etc. That seems very wrong to me. Also, non of the buttons have Chanel on them, and the workmanship seems way too bad for a Chanel piece.

Like I said, I am pretty sure they are fake. But, I will have to pursue legal action against this man, and I want to be very sure. 

I hope you can have a look at this blouse for me. Thank you for your time.


----------



## chocolagirl

Junkyardprinses said:


> Please have a look at this Chanel blouse. I bought 8 items from the same man via a private sale.
> 
> All of them have an authentic looking label, but all of the sizes are ik s/m/l etc. That seems very wrong to me. Also, non of the buttons have Chanel on them, and the workmanship seems way too bad for a Chanel piece.
> 
> Like I said, I am pretty sure they are fake. But, I will have to pursue legal action against this man, and I want to be very sure.
> 
> I hope you can have a look at this blouse for me. Thank you for your time.


the Chanel is fake


----------



## Junkyardprinses

chocolagirl said:


> the Chanel is fake



Thank you for your quick reply. Have a nice day!


----------



## Etherealwood

If any of you guys know about Valentino Menswear Jeans could you please tell me if this Valentinos are Fake? I just bought them, and I want to know if I have to get my money back or do I have to be happy for a REAL purchase( I am a very young buyer and even though I a very good eye for real clothing, i do not know too much about Valentino  ). Cheers X

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121096726973?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## rhondaroni0

I have a general question about Pucci scarves in regards to authenticating. Are they ALL hand-rolled or are some stitched at the edges?

Thanks


----------



## rhondaroni0

Herve Leger Bailey dress
Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/281197261629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
seller:  imperki1975
comments: extra photos taken by me.
Please authenticate? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## threepipepigmy

Item: Armani Skirt Suit
Photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





eBay link: http://******/1cyAzw9
eBay seller: ak393

Hi ladies

I bought a skirt suit and the only thing I'm curious about is the label since the size is written on the label rather than a separate one, however if you need more photos to confirm then please ask. If someone could take a look and give me an opinion I'd be very grateful.

Kind regards
Toni


----------



## ilove2shop247

Equipment Silk dress shirt 
eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-NWT-New...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item3388976c6c
seller: mdaw12

Please authenticate? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## chocolagirl

threepipepigmy said:


> Item: Armani Skirt Suit
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425978
> 
> View attachment 2425979
> 
> eBay link: http://******/1cyAzw9
> eBay seller: ak393
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I bought a skirt suit and the only thing I'm curious about is the label since the size is written on the label rather than a separate one, however if you need more photos to confirm then please ask. If someone could take a look and give me an opinion I'd be very grateful.
> 
> Kind regards
> Toni


The Emporio Armani looks authentic to me. Sometimes the size is on the care tag


----------



## threepipepigmy

chocolagirl said:


> The Emporio Armani looks authentic to me. Sometimes the size is on the care tag



Hi there

That's excellent, thanks for the second opinion. Everything else seemed good but I like to make sure


----------



## missnicoleeee

Please authenticate 

1) link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/310820031984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller - irusias
Item number - 310820031984

2) Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/221332851222?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller - hipstertoo
Item number - 221332851222

3) Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/190999816959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller - bevystacy
Item number - 190999816959

4) Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/281218795511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller - herekittykitty1913
Item number - 281218795511
Note - I have requested seller to add pics of tags!! 

Please let me know if more pics are required!! Thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

missnicoleeee said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> 1) link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/310820031984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller - irusias
> Item number - 310820031984
> 
> 2) Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/221332851222?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller - hipstertoo
> Item number - 221332851222
> 
> 3) Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/190999816959?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller - bevystacy
> Item number - 190999816959
> 
> 4) Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/281218795511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller - herekittykitty1913
> Item number - 281218795511
> Note - I have requested seller to add pics of tags!!
> 
> Please let me know if more pics are required!! Thanks


 Most of these auctions don't have enough photos to authenticate. I'm not an expert but I'd pass on all of them. If the seller of the first auction could post pics of the tags without the foggy effects, I might be of more help for that one.
For your piece of mind, I suggest you go to the following site that only sells authentic HL and for good prices.
https://www.lollipuff.com/


----------



## missnicoleeee

soleilbrun said:


> Most of these auctions don't have enough photos to authenticate. I'm not an expert but I'd pass on all of them. If the seller of the first auction could post pics of the tags without the foggy effects, I might be of more help for that one.
> For your piece of mind, I suggest you go to the following site that only sells authentic HL and for good prices.
> https://www.lollipuff.com/



Thanks! I have looked at Lollipuff but unfortunately, I'm not a size XS/S which is what most of the dresses on there are :/


----------



## soleilbrun

missnicoleeee said:


> Thanks! I have looked at Lollipuff but unfortunately, I'm not a size XS/S which is what most of the dresses on there are :/


 Size M and L are rarely posted but they do arrive. There have been many an occassion where the dress I loved happened to be in those sizes. Are you sure you are not XS/S. Many people think it won't work for them and end up getting one a tad too big. Food for thought.


----------



## Nolia

Seller - 2012gatos2 
Item - 151186544845
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-leger-dress-S-/151186544845?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item23336b98cd

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Ladies! I just purchased this HERVE LEGER dress on eBay. Would you kindly authenticate?

Seller: mt00026 
Item #:151189644707
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151189644707?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...4845?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item23336b98cd


----------



## tracyamor

does anyone know if these are authentic?


burberry sweater:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-BURBERRY-LONDON-BLACK-CABLE-KNIT-Sweater-Top-Shirt-Plaid-Buttons-S-Italy-/331081977712?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=nU19FxOb5KuDIOJL9KE4vPJRSj0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


tory burch:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...Ob5KuDIOJL9KE4vPJRSj0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


chloe shirt:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Two-P...Ob5KuDIOJL9KE4vPJRSj0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## 36chambers

Hello everyone. Several weeks ago I bought this t-shirt on ebay. Could look at it and say if it genuine or not? Thanks


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Hi,
Could you please kindly authenticate this Herve Leger dress?

Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...5216?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cda472c30
Seller - entrenousonline
Item Number - 261360135216
Note - This size of the bands look too large for this style.

Thank You.

Regards,
 Brittany Williams


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I recently bought these true religion jeans at a discounter- I know people return counterfeits to these kinds of stores so I wanted to make sure they are authentic


----------



## addicted2shoppn

....


----------



## softy

hi! is this authentic? thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171201369169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi! If you could authenticate this Herve I just received the other day please  

Not sure why but the "made in China" tag has been sewn on crooked? Maybe the seller re-sewed it because it came apart? I'm not sure. 

The tags are a light shade of lavender EXCEPT the 2 care tags at the bottom.. 

The bands are all about the same size.

If authentic, what is the name of this dress?

Please let me know if you need more pics!!!


----------



## Gilly

Hello ladies and Merry Christmas - please could someone take the time to authenticate this Moncler jacket I just purchased (a Christmas present to myself) just need to know if it is real?

The jacket style name is: Ela Grenoble, I have included some extra photographs to hopefully help with the authentication - if any more are required please just ask 

Seller: 2011theshawfamily 
Name: Moncler Bever Jacket Size 4
Item #: 221338260754
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Moncler-B...fBAx9lOiVfgs3BCByf0Uk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you for your assistance x


----------



## missnicoleeee

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! If you could authenticate this Herve I just received the other day please
> 
> Not sure why but the "made in China" tag has been sewn on crooked? Maybe the seller re-sewed it because it came apart? I'm not sure.
> 
> The tags are a light shade of lavender EXCEPT the 2 care tags at the bottom..
> 
> The bands are all about the same size.
> 
> If authentic, what is the name of this dress?
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pics!!!
> 
> View attachment 2441913
> View attachment 2441914
> View attachment 2441915
> View attachment 2441916
> View attachment 2441917
> View attachment 2441918




Anyone?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi, i need help if someone can authenticate this for me, i have not purchase this item yet.  

Here is the link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/191015208560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Listing Name : Authentic Womens Yves Saint Laurent T Shirt Nwt (Medium) Velvet logo
Seller ID : cassiescloset2013
Listing number : 191015208560


----------



## maryg1

could you pls. authenticate these Chanel jackets for me?
Thanks

#1
link http://www.ebay.it/itm/231126749673?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
item no.231126749673
seller aimee-joelle

#2
link http://www.ebay.it/itm/121246405917?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller wardrobeupdate
item no.121246405917

#3
link http://www.ebay.it/itm/201008681449?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
item no.201008681449
seller banu2008


----------



## chocolagirl

Celia_Hish said:


> Hi, i need help if someone can authenticate this for me, i have not purchase this item yet.
> 
> Here is the link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/191015208560?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Listing Name : Authentic Womens Yves Saint Laurent T Shirt Nwt (Medium) Velvet logo
> Seller ID : cassiescloset2013
> Listing number : 191015208560


the size and care tag look off...I would stay away from logo merchandise on ebay


----------



## Celia_Hish

chocolagirl said:


> the size and care tag look off...I would stay away from logo merchandise on ebay


 
Ok thanks sweetie for your comment, appreciate it.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hi everyone. I am new to Tom Ford. I bought a pair from a seller and they say Marcolin on the bag.
 If I call Marcolin to authenticate, are they truly the real deal?


----------



## wantitneedit

Hi there, 
I was wondering if someone could please authenticate this Burberry jacket?  I have a similar black one from Burberry bought on net a porter from a couple of years ago and that one was made in Bosnia !

Many thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/36081503598...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## wantitneedit

P.s. apologies for posting so late in the listing's duration. Have been away from a computer the last few days....


----------



## chocolagirl

36chambers said:


> Hello everyone. Several weeks ago I bought this t-shirt on ebay. Could look at it and say if it genuine or not? Thanks
> View attachment 2437881
> 
> View attachment 2437880
> 
> View attachment 2437882


the LV t-shirt is fake


----------



## amorstuff

Hello!

Can someone please authenticate this Tory Burch shirt for me?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## amorstuff

Hi again, I wanted to see if this shirt is also authentic? If anyone any help me out that will be great!!  chloe shirt with included tank for underneath:


----------



## Chantellex

Hi I have bought a pair of Prada optical glasses from a third party website. I am not 100% guaranteed they are genuine! perhaps someone could help? They have an engraved serial number on the inner right arm. No authenticity card.

http://tinypic.com/r/291p0ea/5
http://tinypic.com/r/rtqb1x/5
http://tinypic.com/r/5e98vc/5
http://tinypic.com/r/b7cape/5
http://tinypic.com/r/n2mw06/5
http://tinypic.com/r/15nn2x0/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2djwahi/5
http://tinypic.com/r/2qd5wep/5
http://tinypic.com/r/5kek35/5

The Prada logo on the side of glasses is flat, not raised.


----------



## chocolagirl

amorstuff said:


> Hi again, I wanted to see if this shirt is also authentic? If anyone any help me out that will be great!!  chloe shirt with included tank for underneath:


authentic chloe


----------



## tracyamor

chocolagirl said:


> authentic chloe


great!
I thought it could've been fake, thanks!


----------



## sabel23

check the quality


----------



## quinlanty

Hi Purseforum! I was hoping you could help authenticate this Moncler jacket I bought off of ebay. Details:It is a jacket with removable sleeves that turns into a vest. Seller said it was made in late 1990's. I thought it was fake because the Moncler logo on the front was made from two separate fabrics so with the stitching there is a little "flap" while on my new, 2010 and newer, monclers the Logo is 1 piece. Also the zipper is one of the circular silver zippers, and I thought Moncler didn't use those. Thanks so much!!

here is the ebay link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Moncler-Jacket-With-Detachable-Vest-SIZE-2-/251424393698?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=03hap0ztEIe3u1ZvwF85qdonpSQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## chocolagirl

quinlanty said:


> Hi Purseforum! I was hoping you could help authenticate this Moncler jacket I bought off of ebay. Details:It is a jacket with removable sleeves that turns into a vest. Seller said it was made in late 1990's. I thought it was fake because the Moncler logo on the front was made from two separate fabrics so with the stitching there is a little "flap" while on my new, 2010 and newer, monclers the Logo is 1 piece. Also the zipper is one of the circular silver zippers, and I thought Moncler didn't use those. Thanks so much!!
> 
> here is the ebay link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Moncler-Jacket-With-Detachable-Vest-SIZE-2-/251424393698?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=03hap0ztEIe3u1ZvwF85qdonpSQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


vintage moncler jackets have a blue moncler name tag (then it became brown, and now it is white)
it is probably a fake
moncler uses lampo, riri or ykk zippers


----------



## MiaKat

Hey! I just bought a Herve Leger 'Gemma' dress. However, can anybody tell me if Herve Leger have ever had tags in the back that looked like these? 
What I'm worried about is the Herve Leger stamp at the end, the one that get cut in half by the fold. The other dresses I own, have had one stamp on each side at the end. Thank you for any help.


----------



## MissNano

MiaKat said:


> Hey! I just bought a Herve Leger 'Gemma' dress.



Not an expert here but my dress, which was purchased from an HL boutique, has the same tag stamping.


----------



## rundsm

MiaKat said:


> Hey! I just bought a Herve Leger 'Gemma' dress. However, can anybody tell me if Herve Leger have ever had tags in the back that looked like these?
> What I'm worried about is the Herve Leger stamp at the end, the one that get cut in half by the fold. The other dresses I own, have had one stamp on each side at the end. Thank you for any help.



My Herve was bought from Herve online and looks the same as yours!


----------



## Gilly

Please would someone kindly authenticate this Moncler jacket which I purchased very, very recently.

Details: Seller states it is New With Tags (it has arrived with tags and looks and smells brand new).   However, it does not have the 'Telephone to confirm serial number' tag but it does have a hologram with a serial number on it.     Is this how this seasons/new Moncler's jackets are these days?

Here is the listing number: 201031820193

Please let me know if other pics are required.

Thank you so much for your time and expertise.


----------



## chocolagirl

Gilly said:


> Please would someone kindly authenticate this Moncler jacket which I purchased very, very recently.
> 
> Details: Seller states it is New With Tags (it has arrived with tags and looks and smells brand new).   However, it does not have the 'Telephone to confirm serial number' tag but it does have a hologram with a serial number on it.     Is this how this seasons/new Moncler's jackets are these days?
> 
> Here is the listing number: 201031820193
> 
> Please let me know if other pics are required.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and expertise.


the newest moncler jackets have the hologram tag


----------



## Gilly

chocolagirl said:


> the newest moncler jackets have the hologram tag


Thank you so much for your prompt reply.   I do so appreciate your help


----------



## sacrebleu79

ESCADA 100% NAPPA LAMBS LEATHER CHOC BROWN SKINNY RIDING PANTS SIZE 42 12 $2100

eBay Item number     360840765705
Seller: jaurigi23 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360840765705


----------



## sacrebleu79

sacrebleu79 said:


> ESCADA 100% NAPPA LAMBS LEATHER CHOC BROWN SKINNY RIDING PANTS SIZE 42 12 $2100
> 
> eBay Item number     360840765705
> Seller: jaurigi23
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360840765705


 

Sorry, suppose you want to know why the post, I am curious as to whether you can tell me these Escada pants are Authentic Escada, I appreciate your time.  Thank You.


----------



## kaaatie

Hello, I impulse bought a HL Sarai dress from ebay but should have done more research before! It said guaranteed authentic and looked fine in the pics...however as soon as I put it on I remembered the Sarais I have tried in store before had clasps on the halterneck and this one didn't. I googled legitimate Sarai pictures and they all seem to have a clasp. The model pictures of the item show it precisely, but I haven't been able to find those pictures on a legitimate site yet.

 The bands etc look fine though, as do the labels. My only worry is that the info label (which feels like HL quality) looks like it has been added on, while the cheaper-looking label is attached properly. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## jz8899

Hi 
Could anyone please help me authenticate this kenzo sweatshirt
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251460345718?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rundsm

I bought this Herve Leger online via consignment shop... 

The tags shown in pic below are the only tags on the dress.. There are no hanger straps or care tags.. The material is not as heavy/sturdy like my others and feels kind of thin.


----------



## kaaatie

rundsm said:


> I bought this Herve Leger online via consignment shop...
> 
> The tags shown in pic below are the only tags on the dress.. There are no hanger straps or care tags.. The material is not as heavy/sturdy like my others and feels kind of thin.


Hi rundsm, I posted above about an HL I bought recently from ebay, and today I went to my local department store to compare it. All the HL dresses there had 2 care tags at the bottom, one a satiny fabric with finished edges and the other has a bar code and the name/colour of the dress. I would be suspicious that your dress has neither, or the hanging straps.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

I just bought this beautiful Dior tie from a secondhand shop for $1.99, I'd like to know if it's real and if so if you can provide any details on it.


----------



## soundwavvz

Hi, I had purchase these chanel scarfs. I would like to know if they are real and if so, the age period,etc. Thanks in Advance.
http://s791.photobucket.com/user/pinkfriday911/library/chanel
http://s791.photobucket.com/user/pinkfriday911/slideshow/chanel


----------



## FroFro

I just received this McQueen dress and it looks fine, but the size tag is a little uneven. Anyone familiar with this design or McQueen tags ?


----------



## chocolagirl

soundwavvz said:


> Hi, I had purchase these chanel scarfs. I would like to know if they are real and if so, the age period,etc. Thanks in Advance.
> http://s791.photobucket.com/user/pinkfriday911/library/chanel
> http://s791.photobucket.com/user/pinkfriday911/slideshow/chanel


the scarves are fake


----------



## chocolagirl

FroFro said:


> I just received this McQueen dress and it looks fine, but the size tag is a little uneven. Anyone familiar with this design or McQueen tags ?
> 
> View attachment 2529934
> View attachment 2529935
> View attachment 2529936
> View attachment 2529937
> View attachment 2529938


fake mcqueen


----------



## FroFro

chocolagirl said:


> fake mcqueen



Oh, no  Thank you for replying so quickly!


----------



## soundwavvz

chocolagirl said:


> fake mcqueen


What conclusion make the Chanel scarves fake? I would like to know so if I see another one in the future; I would know the difference. Thanks in advance


----------



## chocolagirl

soundwavvz said:


> What conclusion make the Chanel scarves fake? I would like to know so if I see another one in the future; I would know the difference. Thanks in advance


fonts on the scarves are wrong, chanel scarves are made in italy or france (never paris)
and stitching is poor..chanel should be top quality
best to check chanel forum for chanel stuff


----------



## FroFro

chocolagirl said:


> fake mcqueen




Now I'm worried that this one is fake, too. I bought it last year and assumed it was authentic :/.


----------



## chocolagirl

FroFro said:


> Now I'm worried that this one is fake, too. I bought it last year and assumed it was authentic :/.
> 
> View attachment 2530521
> View attachment 2530522
> View attachment 2530523


this one looks authentic to me


----------



## FroFro

That's a relief, thank you !


----------



## CoachCatcher45

CoachCatcher45 said:


> I just bought this beautiful Dior tie from a secondhand shop for $1.99, I'd like to know if it's real and if so if you can provide any details on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527460
> View attachment 2527461
> View attachment 2527463
> View attachment 2527464
> View attachment 2527465
> View attachment 2527466




Can anyone give an opinionon my tie?


----------



## andersob834

Looking at a pair of Isabel Marant booties off ebay. Can anyone verify authenticity? Thanks!

Item: 331137776466

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331137776466?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sacrebleu79

I am curious as to whether you can tell me these Escada pants are Authentic Escada, I appreciate your time. Thank You.


----------



## IramImtiaz

Can somebody please authenticate these Prada Baroque sunglasses?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181357412759

TIA!


----------



## Stacey D

Love the AG jeans!


----------



## 558174

Hi
I have won an auction for this Alexander Mcqueen Skull print shirt and I  am a bit worried of how cheap it is. Could someone authenticate this  for me? 

Seller ID: respekt-textile
Item Name: RRP $875 Alexander Mcqueen Luxury 'Skulls' Men's Shirt. -(Beige)
Item Number: 161257913690
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161257913690?...84.m1427.l2649

Comments: He has about 20 of these shirts, but in 4 different colours  and different sizes as well. I asked him why he has so many and why they  were so cheap; he responded with that he had an overstock of them.

Edit: I forgot to mention that he has 100% feedback with a decent  feedback score. He also uses the private bidding method which seems a  bit off to me. I lost the first auction and came to message him about it  and he gave me a second chance to win the bidding for only $1 more. I  am sure he has just shill bid me


----------



## chocolagirl

558174 said:


> Hi
> I have won an auction for this Alexander Mcqueen Skull print shirt and I  am a bit worried of how cheap it is. Could someone authenticate this  for me?
> 
> Seller ID: respekt-textile
> Item Name: RRP $875 Alexander Mcqueen Luxury 'Skulls' Men's Shirt. -(Beige)
> Item Number: 161257913690
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161257913690?...84.m1427.l2649
> 
> Comments: He has about 20 of these shirts, but in 4 different colours  and different sizes as well. I asked him why he has so many and why they  were so cheap; he responded with that he had an overstock of them.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that he has 100% feedback with a decent  feedback score. He also uses the private bidding method which seems a  bit off to me. I lost the first auction and came to message him about it  and he gave me a second chance to win the bidding for only $1 more. I  am sure he has just shill bid me


fake Mcqueen


----------



## efraimsdotter

Hi,
I would be very grateful if anyone could tell me if these labels look ok.


----------



## efraimsdotter

Here is one more.


----------



## jessdressed

I'd like to get this checked out for my cousin who purchased this in a thrift store. Much appreciated!


----------



## poofyfurrs

Item Name: Prada SPR 17O
Listing number: 121313048950
Seller ID: tango_purple
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Prada-Swin...item1c3ed23976

Hi, can someone help me authenticate these sunglasses? The seller said it is authentic but I'm still not sure. Thanks!


----------



## karaoke0_0

Hi everybody.
Actually i have experienced about balmain jeans, but a little, because i  just had only 2 balmain jeans, and i still have no idea whether this  one is authentic or not.

So, please help me, thank you so much.

Product's name: Balmain biker jean, T551-B702
 			 		 	eBay item number: 281306788905

 Seller ID: boom27252
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/balmain-je...item417f30f429


THank you for your time, again


----------



## jessdressed

jessdressed said:


> View attachment 2575989
> View attachment 2575990
> View attachment 2575991
> View attachment 2575992
> 
> I'd like to get this checked out for my cousin who purchased this in a thrift store. Much appreciated!




Hi anyone? Tia!


----------



## thelaurenrachel

Hello! I just purchased this Herve Leger off Poshmark and I was wondering if anyone could help me determine if its authentic or not. Thanks!

flic.kr/p/nfb9Fj
flic.kr/p/nd6rfq
flic.kr/p/nf99ax
flic.kr/p/nd6rGY


----------



## kbadgley84

Hi can someone take a look at these versace jeans

Product Name: rare vintage versace w print of serpent in the palms size 32x46
Ebay item number: 291140156716
Seller: franbuesa1971
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAG...SERPENT-IN-YHE-PALMS-SIZE-32X46-/291131856383

Thank you!


----------



## Junkyardprinses

I have my eye out for a Herve Leger dress. Could anybody help authenticate? The seller only has these pictures. Is this enough. What pictures should I ask for? Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## husssy

Please help me authenticate this balmain jacket! I left it for a while and it's too late to open a paypal claim if it is not authentic so want to know if it's ok to on sell since it's too big or if it will go to the op shop! 
Thanks


----------



## ufancy

chocolagirl said:


> the LV t-shirt is fake


 
agree!


----------



## Junkyardprinses

sacrebleu79 said:


> I am curious as to whether you can tell me these Escada pants are Authentic Escada, I appreciate your time. Thank You.



Hi,

I don't know if this is still relevant, but I've had a lot of Escada and this looks fine to me.


----------



## bitharvest

Can someone please help me authenticate this HL? I bought it and have a bad feeling about it... thank you in advance


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi ladies, could you authenticate this YSL shirt? Thanks a lot!


----------



## chocolagirl

tatsu_k said:


> Hi ladies, could you authenticate this YSL shirt? Thanks a lot!


looks fine


----------



## husssy

husssy said:


> Please help me authenticate this balmain jacket! I left it for a while and it's too late to open a paypal claim if it is not authentic so want to know if it's ok to on sell since it's too big or if it will go to the op shop!
> Thanks






anyone?


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this Roberto Cavalli dress?

Thanks !


----------



## tatsu_k

wow, my pics a kinda croped. hm


----------



## tatsu_k

hopefully these are better


----------



## Omning

Can I get some help authenticating this Paul Smith suit jacket?  I have a feeling I know the answer due to the sizing tag...


----------



## FroFro

I've received this dress from an eBay seller. It was described as authentic and the seller even confirmed it in a message. However, it doesn't look (or feel) authentic at all. The fabric is not silk, but cheap synthetic fabric. It's very different from the authentic Céline items that I own. Could someone with more experience please take a look?
 The seller isn't being very cooperative.

Link


----------



## FroFro

frofro said:


> i've received this dress from an ebay seller. It was described as authentic and the seller even confirmed it in a message. However, it doesn't look (or feel) authentic at all. The fabric is not silk, but cheap synthetic fabric. It's very different from the authentic céline items that i own. Could someone with more experience please take a look?
> 
> The seller isn't being very cooperative.
> 
> 
> 
> link


----------



## CoutureChiQ

Hi, can someone please authenticate these DVF tags on a Zarita dress?  Thanks!


----------



## Sueshi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Lacost...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item4ad81e4619

Thanks


----------



## DianneA

Hello, i just found in my mother's closet a vintage leather skirt, she  received it some years ago from some relatives who lived in Germany, but  she totally forgot about it.At a closer look, I noticed the Yves Saint  Laurent label and i really want to know if it's original.So, can you  help me authenticate it? Thank you very much!


----------



## lovechanelpurse

Hello,
Can someone help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress? 
Thank you so much.

Seller ID: mesnetka
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I would be interested in purchasing this Alaia skirt, but I'm having a hard time authenticating it.  I was wondering if someone could help.  I've seen some fake shoes get auctioned off on their site occasionally and I know it is up to the buyer to be able to authenticate things.

Seller ID:  Housingworks.org
link: http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=109786

TIA


----------



## junzi

could anyone authenticate this dvf dress? thanks!

item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151414621399?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
seller: shopaloha http://www.ebay.com/usr/shopaloha?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## ValentineNicole

junzi said:


> could anyone authenticate this dvf dress? thanks!
> 
> item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151414621399?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller: shopaloha http://www.ebay.com/usr/shopaloha?_trksid=p2047675.l2559




Looks good to me


----------



## cavalligurl

I just bought a jacket at a trunk sale! It still has tags from a luxury consignment shop. It's called "The Label Exchange" and it's located in CT. Read their consignment guidelines... they've got a decent authenticator. They don't accept knockoffs and anything bought from the shop which is later found to be a knockoff, the customer gets a full refund and it is expelled from the shop. The tag says it's an Armani that was bought in November 2012, and whoever bought it payed $168. 

It has some buttons missing because they fell off, otherwise stitching is perfect. I'm a tiny bit skeptical because the tag really isn't recognizeable. It's a black, sewn-on completely leather tag which has embedded black print that says "GIORGIO". The only other tag is fabric and it says "GENUINE LEATHER Made in Argentine". The zippers don't say Armani or the like, they are YKK zippers. 

The jacket is definitely real leather. The buttons are also real leather. The interior is black white grey striped fabric with black fabric. I have no idea if it's real! It's circa 2012 and has been authenticated, but I'm not sure. 

HELP!


----------



## junzi

ValentineNicole said:


> Looks good to me



thanks! do you have many dvf pieces?


----------



## ValentineNicole

junzi said:


> thanks! do you have many dvf pieces?


I do  I can think of 5 wrap dresses, 2 blazers, 2 skirts, 3 non-wrap dresses... and the tags in that one look exactly right.


----------



## junzi

ValentineNicole said:


> I do  I can think of 5 wrap dresses, 2 blazers, 2 skirts, 3 non-wrap dresses... and the tags in that one look exactly right.



thank you!


----------



## honeyjojo

Can anyone here help me with a Celine t-shirt and yes its the popular faked one 
If anyone thinks they can help just let me know and I`ll post pictures, but theres no tags anywhere 
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Cerasela

Hello, everyone! I hope I won't disturb you all but I really wish to buy this Herve Leger dress and I hope it to be authentic! If possible, can you please tell me if it is an original or not!

Thank you!


----------



## Parisiangirl

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could tell me if this DVF dress is authentic:  http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=110289

  I was thinking about bidding on it.  I see authentic and occasional fakes come through this site on the items I do know how to authenticate.  

Thank you for your help.


----------



## daisygrl

Please, help me confirm that this dress is, indeed, a fake. I am pretty sure it is but its superb quality and fit are what perplexed me about it. Inner tag and inner stitching do not add up. Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## ValentineNicole

daisygrl said:


> Please, help me confirm that this dress is, indeed, a fake. I am pretty sure it is but its superb quality and fit are what perplexed me about it. Inner tag and inner stitching do not add up. Thank you for your suggestions!




It's hard to tell, as earlier (2008) Herves didn't necessarily have serial numbers. The different size bandings are a good sign. Can you post interior tags, zipper, etc? Are there hanging straps? A "made in" label?

HL used four lines on the tags until 2011 iirc


----------



## daisygrl

ValentineNicole said:


> It's hard to tell, as earlier (2008) Herves didn't necessarily have serial numbers. The different size bandings are a good sign. Can you post interior tags, zipper, etc? Are there hanging straps? A "made in" label?
> 
> HL used four lines on the tags until 2011 iirc



Thank you for the response. Here are additional pictures. No straps or "made in" label - cut off. But the interior tag is there and looks odd. Thank you again!


----------



## cary1231

can someone please help me authenticate this please? this is a rebecca black herve leger which i have seen lacquered however this dress is leather does anyone know if this is authentic but very rarely seen or if its just fake lol thank you


----------



## cary1231

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-R...QNrjZyyoxDEIUKrijzhtk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
could someone authenticate this as well the tag looks weird


----------



## redandshiny

Could someone authenticate this Canada Goose jacket for me? I found it at a consignment shop for $100 and thought I had won the lottery - I'm a student right now so I'm on a budget :cry: and living n Boston on top of that so I need a warm jacket!! I didn't even realize they had fakes until coming home and googling it. The only thing that has me concerned is the stacked tags.. everything else looks so REAL!

http://imgur.com/a/4SWHC


----------



## ValentineNicole

daisygrl said:


> Thank you for the response. Here are additional pictures. No straps or "made in" label - cut off. But the interior tag is there and looks odd. Thank you again!



Too hard for me to tell, given it's missing a couple key labels  Maybe someone with more HL experience can chime in.


----------



## MASEML

daisygrl said:


> Thank you for the response. Here are additional pictures. No straps or "made in" label - cut off. But the interior tag is there and looks odd. Thank you again!





Not an expert but once owned a lot of these dresses, which were purchased from the store (circa 2008/9).  I'm not home at the mo so can't compare my fabric content label with yours right now. However, I can tell you that HL bandage dresses have some weight to them. How does your dress feel in terms of weight?


----------



## NuxLux

any expert pls help me to authenticate this Kenzo sweater, just bought it from Farfect and it's made in china make me worried. Thanks


----------



## DUNDIS

redandshiny said:


> Could someone authenticate this Canada Goose jacket for me? I found it at a consignment shop for $100 and thought I had won the lottery - I'm a student right now so I'm on a budget :cry: and living n Boston on top of that so I need a warm jacket!! I didn't even realize they had fakes until coming home and googling it. The only thing that has me concerned is the stacked tags.. everything else looks so REAL!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/4SWHC


I think it's a counterfeit. The text on the crest is poorly embroidered. The tags looks very fake just as you pointed out. Do you when it's made? Since if its made after 2011 it should have an hologram if it's an authentic one.

If it's an counterfeit don't use it since the probably isn't filled with good down and you'll get sick from the cold. I've heard Canada Goose counterfeits using mop yarn as the filling on the jacket.


----------



## daisygrl

MASEML said:


> Not an expert but once owned a lot of these dresses, which were purchased from the store (circa 2008/9).  I'm not home at the mo so can't compare my fabric content label with yours right now. However, I can tell you that HL bandage dresses have some weight to them. How does your dress feel in terms of weight?




It feels medium-heavy. It is certainly not a light-weight dress. The threads of bandages are pretty tight, which makes the dress heavier. It might be either real or the best counterfeit of this brand. I wish I knew. Perhaps someone out there might and can chime in.   PS: the dress is pre 2009,  I believe.


----------



## junzi

just wondering about this one?

item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PRADA-...0905?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item58b00c0969
seller: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## MiaZF

Hello guys, can someone help me authenticate these two Kenzo sweater? Thanks so much!  

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/knitwear/kenzo/black-cotton-sweater-1248413.shtml

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../kenzo/black-cotton-eyes-jumper-1245823.shtml


----------



## husssy

husssy said:


> Please help me authenticate this balmain jacket! I left it for a while and it's too late to open a paypal claim if it is not authentic so want to know if it's ok to on sell since it's too big or if it will go to the op shop!
> Thanks



can anyone help with this please?


----------



## anton92

Can someone please help me authenticate this? Bought it in a quite exclusive second-hand store. I am also very interested in when its from.


----------



## elliemaybrown

Please help authenticate this moncler jacket. it's really beautiful but came with nothing so want to be sure it's authentic. 

Thanks!


----------



## DUNDIS

elliemaybrown said:


> Please help authenticate this moncler jacket. it's really beautiful but came with nothing so want to be sure it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks!



The sems on the tag are not straight, and the thread is suppossed to be white, or atleast I think so. Does it have anymore tags inside or the cartoon instruction of how to clean the jacket? If not it's actually sounding like a fake. How much did you buy it for and do you know the model name or the year it was made?


----------



## elliemaybrown

DUNDIS said:


> The sems on the tag are not straight, and the thread is suppossed to be white, or atleast I think so. Does it have anymore tags inside or the cartoon instruction of how to clean the jacket? If not it's actually sounding like a fake. How much did you buy it for and do you know the model name or the year it was made?



i just feel like there are tons of things that make it seem real. it really does feel very expensive and keeps you so warm. the fur is amazing quality too and the hood is very big and dramatic and it has the thumb holes in the sleeves. I've just added pictures of more details on the jacket. I have no idea of the model name or the year?? It doesn't have a certilogo so i'm guessing pre 2009? it also has the fiocchi poppers! It has vislon zippers but they've used these before as my ex boyfriend had a pharell williams collab jacket that had these zippers.


----------



## elliemaybrown

DUNDIS said:


> The sems on the tag are not straight, and the thread is suppossed to be white, or atleast I think so. Does it have anymore tags inside or the cartoon instruction of how to clean the jacket? If not it's actually sounding like a fake. How much did you buy it for and do you know the model name or the year it was made?



one more thing, it has rouching on the sleeves that i don't think you'd find on a normal main line moncler, and the patch is covered in a see through waxy kind of material. It seems like a pretty tech ski jacket and it has a stretchy mesh inside pocket that you can kind of see through!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Does anyone have any insight on Herve Leger regular clothing? I have a bandage dress, but none of the regular clothing. I found this exact jacket & I am questioning its authenticity. I found a few HL Herve Leger tagged items on ebay, some made in France, some made in China. It is the same design as this listing here & is made in China.

Is this authentic....Did Herve Leger product an HL line? Where was it sold?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...023239?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item3398734507


----------



## FroFro

Could you please authenticate this dress? The paper tags are incorrect, as they belong to a different dress/colour, so I'm not very optimistic. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Taylor31

Hi, 

I just bought a Kenzo shirt but Im not sure its real. Does someone know what the inside washing label should look like? I wanted to post photo's of mine but I can't seem to find out how to. Thanks! xx


----------



## yuuyuu

Hi,
please help me with authenticating this moncler jacket and whether its a reliable source.

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...item-10766764.aspx?storeid=9214&ffref=lp_260_


----------



## xozee

Hi! I just purchased a pair of Tom Ford sunnies on BlueFly, and noticed that the information booklet was printed in a different orientation than others that I have seen. Please help authenticate these! 


http://www.bluefly.com/Tom-Ford-brown-metal-Adrian-aviator-sunglasses/p/336754702/detail.fly?cm_vc=DIRECT

BTW, you can zoom and see the text on the inside of the arm. Not sure if that's what it should look like...

Other than that, the glasses have every detail indicating they are authentic, but a second opinion would help!! Thanks so much!


----------



## alpp

My aunt gave me this old Balmain sweater of hers and I don't want to offend her by asking if it's real or not.  Certainly seems authentic to me but I'm far from an expert.  It's super soft cashmere and the buttons are real turquoise with little gems in the middle.  Behind the button placket there is a ribbon facing. I'm posting the first photo, the rest will be in this imgur album:
http://imgur.com/a/T7Ud8







Thanks so much for any input!


----------



## madeleine2910

Hi,

Can someone please authenticate this Moncler jacket?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301364220826?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: gringodaddy76

Other than the pictures in the link, she sent me some additional pictures attached here. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## suazo

From this here the seller want to purchase these items and would like to tell me of your experience if it is authentic in order to make a purchase.

 Thanks for your time.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/158226-AA...418afdd21c&clk_rvr_id=753283329706&rmvSB=true

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154185-AE...41864da9bb&clk_rvr_id=753262975485&rmvSB=true

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/157519-AU...3f3e2ad7fc&clk_rvr_id=753297703630&rmvSB=true

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153716-AF...43d430e0c3&clk_rvr_id=753278549693&rmvSB=true


----------



## love4mom

Can anyone recommend the online authentification service for Moncler?


----------



## love4mom

Does anyone know the authentification service that I can use to authenticate a Moncler jacket?


----------



## chocolagirl

elliemaybrown said:


> i just feel like there are tons of things that make it seem real. it really does feel very expensive and keeps you so warm. the fur is amazing quality too and the hood is very big and dramatic and it has the thumb holes in the sleeves. I've just added pictures of more details on the jacket. I have no idea of the model name or the year?? It doesn't have a certilogo so i'm guessing pre 2009? it also has the fiocchi poppers! It has vislon zippers but they've used these before as my ex boyfriend had a pharell williams collab jacket that had these zippers.


fake moncler


----------



## Brightnights4u

Hi! I received a diane von furstenberg kody dress and am wondering if it's fake  it's not the usual wrap dress, it's the cable knit dress. Anyone know if these were counterfeited?


----------



## nia44

Hi! Could you please double check this Herve Leger dress for me?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## dario

Hi there,

Could anybody please help me to authenticate this moncler jacket? The seller lost the belt and I have checked the model is Sabline.


























I will upload two pictures in the next post.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dario

Two more pictures for the moncler....







Thanks again!


----------



## verychic555

Hi,
Bought this recently from someone.  Couldn't find any information about it online like the  name of style or when it was produced ...etc any help??? I paid around $200. Thanks


----------



## verychic555

More pictures sorry I tried to attach them all in one post but it didn't work


----------



## verychic555

More pics for the dress


----------



## verychic555

More pics


----------



## verychic555

And another


----------



## verychic555

Last one


----------



## verychic555

I know that with the tags being attached the dress is authentic...I was just curious why I couldn't find any info online about it and why she sold it for such low price compared to the original


----------



## Yjs

If anyone needs authentication of Moncler JACKETS (only jackets), I can help. Im a long-way-back Moncler seller, so I do know a thing or 2 about them.
Just PM me or if possible open a thread.


----------



## scarlette1969

Calling TR jean experts...could you please help me with the following auction?  A million thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161564413159?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## juli88

Can somebody check this Michael Kors Maxiskirt? Its weighing 330grams. 

nimga.de/m/goN6H.jpg
nimga.de/m/zgcqy.jpg
nimga.de/m/bcLo3.jpg
nimga.de/m/tq87s.jpg
nimga.de/m/Rnzf7.jpg
nimga.de/m/JWo1s.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## laksalala

Hello all. Please help me look at this Moncler Lans jacket? Thank you so much.


----------



## Yjs

its authentic, but might be part of a fabric sale.


----------



## verychic555

Which product 
What is a fabric sale?


----------



## C.ircus

Hi all,
could someone of you experts please help me to authenticate this Woolrich jacket?

What makes me a bit nervous is especially the "Size-Tag".
They usually have a yellow font, but this one is white.
Also the "E" in "EU" seems a bit short/off - different font.
I'm absolutely not sure what to think, maybe someone here has the same jacket and can confirm if it is a real or fake one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yjs

On this model all tagsize letters are all white. So thats not the problem.
Havent seen this model "faked" yet. In your pictures, the quality seems fine to me. Not like a fake.

Do have to say that your fur looks kind of crappy. Probably bought from USA or Sweden, Stockholm.


----------



## FroFro

I just received this Alaïa dress from an eBay seller, who claims to sell excess stock/old collections. I've compared it to a dress sold at Browns Fashion, and I'm afraid mine is fake. I would appreciate your opinion


----------



## chocolagirl

FroFro said:


> View attachment 2892217
> View attachment 2892218
> View attachment 2892219
> View attachment 2892220
> 
> 
> I just received this Alaïa dress from an eBay seller, who claims to sell excess stock/old collections. I've compared it to a dress sold at Browns Fashion, and I'm afraid mine is fake. I would appreciate your opinion
> View attachment 2892216


looks fake...Alaia pieces are very rare and I doubt there is an excess of stock anywhere


----------



## FroFro

chocolagirl said:


> looks fake...Alaia pieces are very rare and I doubt there is an excess of stock anywhere




Thanks  I'm returning it.


----------



## shan0922

Please authenticate this sweater for me... Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## Pomeg

Could you please authenticate this dress? Fabric/style nr. tags have been removed :/


----------



## Pomeg

Pomeg said:


> Could you please authenticate this dress? Fabric/style nr. tags have been removed :/
> View attachment 2902906
> View attachment 2902908
> View attachment 2902909
> View attachment 2902910
> View attachment 2902911



Link to listing


----------



## paisley99

Hi, all! I am a total newbie here, so please forgive me if I am doing this wrong!
Picked up this scarf a couple of weeks ago, and got to wondering how old it is or if it was authentic. Any help?


----------



## paisley99

paisley99 said:


> Hi, all! I am a total newbie here, so please forgive me if I am doing this wrong!
> Picked up this scarf a couple of weeks ago, and got to wondering how old it is or if it was authentic. Any help?


Can anybody help me with this scarf, or let me know if there is a better place to post it?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

paisley99 said:


> Can anybody help me with this scarf, or let me know if there is a better place to post it?



Hi,

Try here :

http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...mo-1-please-use-correct-format-453399-90.html

=)


----------



## paisley99

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try here :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...mo-1-please-use-correct-format-453399-90.html
> 
> =)


Thank you! I will post there.


----------



## Michelle1x

DOLCE AND GABBANA LINING question

Hi, are there any experts here who can comment on Dolce and Gabbana women's jacket lining... what are the possible colors in recent times?  Most are leopard print now in the retail stores.  But I have also seen black, yellow, a floral print and polka dot.

Can you judge the year of release of the jacket from the lining?  The suits I am looking at are mostly timeless (except for the leopard that seems trendy to me).  Is a yellow or floral from 10 years ago +?
thanks!!!

polka dot
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...ana&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-sxkRT1Rl09jwq83lxSOFVA


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

paisley99 said:


> Thank you! I will post there.



Not sure if anyone helped you,did it come as authentic? As I assumed it was but did not want to give you the wrong information based on my personal experience with these scarves


----------



## paisley99

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Not sure if anyone helped you,did it come as authentic? As I assumed it was but did not want to give you the wrong information based on my personal experience with these scarves


No, I haven't gotten around to posting there yet! I will soon, though. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bestdad

Hi could you please look through these pictures and tell me if these sunglasses are fake or genuine

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/bestdad/media/prada/prada/IMAG2424_zpsqtn5zwwv.jpg.html?o=5

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bbb4ever

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191535871961?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could you please authenticate above sunglasses. Thanks


----------



## justeen

Can anyone authenticate this Chanel scarf please? Bought at a thift store


----------



## klb4556

I need these prada sunglasses authenticated from ebay, I've listed in format from handbag authentication threads so it's easy to figure out:

Item: Prada SPR 19P 1AB 4Z1 Sunglasses
Ebay listing no: 261711357804
seller: sidko
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prada-SPR-1...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cef36676c

Comments: I'm thinking they're real, but they only come with the case and cloth, not box, so I can't be for sure! everything looks right, though


----------



## ilovebritney

I dont know if this is the right place for this but please excuse me if it is not.

Can someone please authenticate these balmain jeans for me. 

Item: Balmain biker double zip Jeans 
Ebay listing #: 231518333964
Seller : kulturlogo
Link: : http://www.ebay.com/itm/231518333964?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## curegrl1

Hello. Can someone take a look for me at this tag and scarf? Thank you!


----------



## curegrl1

Pic 2


----------



## JulieLouring

I am considering this Acne shirt. Is it real? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Greta_V

Could someone please tell me, if this DVF dress is authentic? I couldn't find the style online and have never seen a belt with metal caps like these on the fringe with DVF... 
https://poshmark.com/listing/DVF-size-2-dress-553294287e7ef65217002d5b
TIA! :*


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Hi, could you please have a look at this DvF dress for me I got off ebay recently:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111643459567?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Note:I'm concerned that there is no white label with style name or number in the left side seam at all. I've never seen this style before, it's with a side zip, not a wrap dress.

MTIA


----------



## Sasiya

http://www.julian-fashion.com/us/wo...dy_to_bear_t_shirt_multicolor_a0701_9140_1002

Can anyone help me to verify this website? Is it a authentic one?  Thanks!


----------



## Sasiya

http://www.julian-fashion.com/us/wo...dy_to_bear_t_shirt_multicolor_a0701_9140_1002

Can anyone help me to verify this Moschino T-shirt on this website? Is this an authentic shopping website?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## quackedup

curegrl1 said:


> Hello. Can someone take a look for me at this tag and scarf? Thank you!



the tag doesnt look right.


----------



## nicole0612

Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this Chanel label from a dress I just received? It looks much different than the label in an authentic Chanel jacket I have. There are a few things that make me wonder about this one (including how it is attached, and the non-straight line on the left) but you ladies are the experts, so I would appreciate any advice. There is also a little cc metal logo on the bodice - but that looks right to me. So I am confused. Thanks so much.


----------



## chocolagirl

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this Chanel label from a dress I just received? It looks much different than the label in an authentic Chanel jacket I have. There are a few things that make me wonder about this one (including how it is attached, and the non-straight line on the left) but you ladies are the experts, so I would appreciate any advice. There is also a little cc metal logo on the bodice - but that looks right to me. So I am confused. Thanks so much.
> View attachment 2993905
> View attachment 2993906
> View attachment 2993907
> View attachment 2993908
> View attachment 2993909


fake chanel


----------



## nicole0612

chocolagirl said:


> fake chanel




Thank you for letting me know! The label looked very wrong to me as well. Kind regards for your input.


----------



## icequeen4

Can someone please help me authenticate this Prada sunglasses? I bought it on eBay and it came here today. If its fake, I have to return asap. Let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you .

Item name: Prada Cinema Sunglasses SPR09Q


----------



## iceellen

Hi. Could you help me to authenticate this Louis Vuitton dress? 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0N2RCNFlhVVhBQV92R1AyTmJWQjhXQ1BZdTJn/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0M1JIMFZ4d2pxLUh3U01tVEhxdDU1QzhUeWNF/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0ZFVXc2ktRG53UFNUMnB2OWRackc2QmN3MDhr/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0bWZHWVBfTkFfMlQ4SENKNUlWWlV1VDVUZTZF/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0RXRpd2VaUVlkS1R3RzAwdFdVWTdvOGgxcFk0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0d1lZU3cxMFp6OHpTUm05dlJrSnJZNnhmbWhZ/view?usp=sharing

Sorry I think google drive won't let me link the pics directly.

Thank you very much for helping!


----------



## chocolagirl

iceellen said:


> Hi. Could you help me to authenticate this Louis Vuitton dress?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0N2RCNFlhVVhBQV92R1AyTmJWQjhXQ1BZdTJn/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0M1JIMFZ4d2pxLUh3U01tVEhxdDU1QzhUeWNF/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0ZFVXc2ktRG53UFNUMnB2OWRackc2QmN3MDhr/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0bWZHWVBfTkFfMlQ4SENKNUlWWlV1VDVUZTZF/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0RXRpd2VaUVlkS1R3RzAwdFdVWTdvOGgxcFk0/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0d1lZU3cxMFp6OHpTUm05dlJrSnJZNnhmbWhZ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Sorry I think google drive won't let me link the pics directly.
> 
> Thank you very much for helping!


fake Louis Vuitton


----------



## iceellen

chocolagirl said:


> fake Louis Vuitton


Thank you! I really appreciate your help. Would you mind to tell me what is wrong with the dress? Is it because of the caring label? I does look different from an authentic LV shirt I owned, but I could not figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## iceellen

chocolagirl said:


> fake Louis Vuitton


Sorry to bother you again. I am trying to return the dress but the seller insist that it is authentic and she said she bought it from a LV boutique! Can you recommend a good authentication service for garments? I know a few services but I think they only authenticate bags. Thanks again for helping! You reply is much appreciated.


----------



## chocolagirl

iceellen said:


> Sorry to bother you again. I am trying to return the dress but the seller insist that it is authentic and she said she bought it from a LV boutique! Can you recommend a good authentication service for garments? I know a few services but I think they only authenticate bags. Thanks again for helping! You reply is much appreciated.


Hi I thought the dress was fake because of the slight color and logo difference on the tag. Also the fabric tag is also off (I can read Japanese). 
Did you buy it on ebay?


----------



## iceellen

chocolagirl said:


> Hi I thought the dress was fake because of the slight color and logo difference on the tag. Also the fabric tag is also off (I can read Japanese).
> Did you buy it on ebay?


Thank you very much for the explanation! I am surprise that A4U do garments, I thought they only authenticate bags... Thanks again!


----------



## iceellen

chocolagirl said:


> Hi I thought the dress was fake because of the slight color and logo difference on the tag. Also the fabric tag is also off (I can read Japanese).
> Did you buy it on ebay?


Sorry I missed your edit. I did buy it from ebay. This is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-LOUIS-...=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&rmvSB=true

The seller also have Chanel items that in my knowledge, is authentic. That's why I bought the dress from her(with another Marc Jacobs dress).


----------



## chocolagirl

iceellen said:


> Sorry I missed your edit. I did buy it from ebay. This is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-LOUIS-...=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&rmvSB=true
> 
> The seller also have Chanel items that in my knowledge, is authentic. That's why I bought the dress from her(with another Marc Jacobs dress).


Hi thanks for the link...afiter looking at the pictures on the ebay site, the dress looks authentic to me sorry. Sometimes designer labels do have mistakes in them so I was quick to determine with the weird Japanese. 
how is the quality of the dress?


----------



## iceellen

chocolagirl said:


> Hi thanks for the link...afiter looking at the pictures on the ebay site, the dress looks authentic to me sorry. Sometimes designer labels do have mistakes in them so I was quick to determine with the weird Japanese.
> how is the quality of the dress?


The dress is well made and the lining is better than a few designer brands I own(I am looking at you burberry)LOL. 
I have doubt with wash tag, too. It was different from the shirt I owned but my shirt is rather old(given by my aunt). I am taking more pics and will edit in a few minutes. Thank you very much for putting so much time into this. I really appreciate it!


----------



## iceellen

chocolagirl said:


> Hi thanks for the link...afiter looking at the pictures on the ebay site, the dress looks authentic to me sorry. Sometimes designer labels do have mistakes in them so I was quick to determine with the weird Japanese.
> how is the quality of the dress?


Maybe new reply is better...
Anyway here are more pics:


Let me know if you need to see more photos.
Thanks!


----------



## chocolagirl

iceellen said:


> Maybe new reply is better...
> Anyway here are more pics:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0Zy1FTDN4dGhhWEkzQjdNekFhbXRud1R6bE53/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0RElyeU9sOFQyTl9JZGNYRUVtam9SVnc1VjJj/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0eHh2b3dyRGhBejRWTDdMRXExQTl0UEQ2YXcw/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0c01VaktrN2Jod1cteFRhdnVGbzJpbW51OTNZ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0c280T3dIdlBfOEI1R0phNmdGdTY2REVOMlNn/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0YW1UU3o2b2xBaFVaZjVsUS1lOG15cFFvWUFZ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxQADgbScOq0dGduYS1rc1p2QXlUcWFZRjk1dGZGVHYyNEFn/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Let me know if you need to see more photos.
> Thanks!


what a beautiful dress  and you got it for a great price ! sorry about my initial mistake.


----------



## iceellen

chocolagirl said:


> what a beautiful dress  and you got it for a great price ! sorry about my initial mistake.


Thank you!


----------



## dmand2

Hi lovely authenticators

I would be hugely appreciative if you could please provide your guidance as to this dress.

Item: D&G Dresses (Dolce & Gabbana black and white dress - size 40)
Listing Number: 321799094202 
Seller: au2015-hutti
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/32179909...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=321799094202&_rdc=1 
Comments: There are a number of red flags - the seller only has two feedback scores *as a buyer*; the photos seem to be just stock photos and the second has Asian print of it, which makes me think replica; and the pricing. Would love your expertise on this one as I've been coveting this dress for a LONG time, but obviously don't want a fake.


----------



## adonis_asian

Authenticate this Givenchy Clown t shirt guys.

appreciates your assistance


----------



## adonis_asian

adonis_asian said:


> Authenticate this Givenchy Clown t shirt guys.
> 
> appreciates your assistance


 more photos


----------



## Greta_V

Could someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress? The seller never responded to my request to send me more pictures, but I want this dress ssoooooo much! Please, anyone? Any ideas?? 
https://poshmark.com/listing/HERVE-LEGER-RAQUEL-DRESS-WORN-ONLY-ONCE-5589bd4394aeb2644d005242

I don't know if I should just buy it and then try to authenticate it after I get it and just send it back if it's fake? Should I? Or should I just forget about it and keep looking elsewhere? :cry: Help!


----------



## j3nm4k

Please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress!  To my untrained eye everything looks good except for the potentially mismatched bands on the inside in the last photo. I asked the seller for additional photos of the back of the dress!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...OUT-GLAMOUR-/171875574901?hash=item2804952475


----------



## j3nm4k

Greta_V said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress? The seller never responded to my request to send me more pictures, but I want this dress ssoooooo much! Please, anyone? Any ideas??
> https://poshmark.com/listing/HERVE-LEGER-RAQUEL-DRESS-WORN-ONLY-ONCE-5589bd4394aeb2644d005242
> 
> I don't know if I should just buy it and then try to authenticate it after I get it and just send it back if it's fake? Should I? Or should I just forget about it and keep looking elsewhere? :cry: Help!


Poshmark will authenticate that for you free!  I have the Raquel dress in white and it's just gorgeous.  That dress looks like it has the same weight, correct shape, and label placement compared to mine.


----------



## Greta_V

j3nm4k said:


> Poshmark will authenticate that for you free!  I have the Raquel dress in white and it's just gorgeous.  That dress looks like it has the same weight, correct shape, and label placement compared to mine.



Thank you very much! I am also not quite sure about the sizing, I've never tried it on. You say you have a Raquel, how would you say it compares to US sizing? I tried to estimate my HL size on Lollipuff and came up with an XS, but I was wondering if an S would be okay, too, or is it not going to have enough of the suction power?


----------



## j3nm4k

Greta_V said:


> Thank you very much! I am also not quite sure about the sizing, I've never tried it on. You say you have a Raquel, how would you say it compares to US sizing? I tried to estimate my HL size on Lollipuff and came up with an XS, but I was wondering if an S would be okay, too, or is it not going to have enough of the suction power?


I refer to Lollipuff too! The Raquel fits true to size I feel.  I'm 30B/32A - 25 - 35, normally 00/0, and got the XS.  Everything fits, and there is room up top to accommodate larger bust sizes.  i'm pretty flat but it doesn't gape or anything -- on the other hand an S would be too big.  Hip/waist-wise, I don't think I could do an XXS. I think Lollipuff estimated my size at XXS though


----------



## Greta_V

j3nm4k said:


> I refer to Lollipuff too! The Raquel fits true to size I feel.  I'm 30B/32A - 25 - 35, normally 00/0, and got the XS.  Everything fits, and there is room up top to accommodate larger bust sizes.  i'm pretty flat but it doesn't gape or anything -- on the other hand an S would be too big.  Hip/waist-wise, I don't think I could do an XXS. I think Lollipuff estimated my size at XXS though



Ok, thank you very much for the valuable information!


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone authenticate RED Valentino? 

I have a dress like this http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...e.index=0&facet.category=/category.clothing/*

And the tag doesn't look like the new one. Is this vintage or fake?


----------



## 10schick

Hi all.  I'm new to this thread as I'm having a time posting to eBay's Fashion forum.  Is this an authentic Lauren by Ralph Lauren wrap skirt with leather detail?  Is it leather?

URL=http://s610.photobucket.com/user/10schick/media/LRL%20Wrap%20Skirt/IMG_0455_zpsl8afqtqg.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## itstoxicbaby

can some one help me authenticate this kenzo jumper please! http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kenzo-Mens-Jumper-Large-/321834463327?hash=item4aeed4305f


----------



## DoubleRainbow6

Appraisal please - Looking to sell some of my old designer things to consignment shops for the first time, for cash upfront. This is a Mackage "Kirstyn" wool jacket with leather and shearling trim, originally purchased for $1000 Canadian. Not sure about this brands popularity elsewhere but it is extremely trendy and ubiquitous here in Toronto. Jacket has been worn once and is in brand-new condition. How much should I settle for upfront? And if I want to post an ad myself online, what's a reasonable price to ask for? New to this! Thanks a lot! 

cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2010/12/14/mackage-kirstyn-shearling-wool-jacket-product-6-140085-104514961_large_flex.jpeg
polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=21507296
pixel.nymag.com/imgs/daily/fashion/upload/2010/12/mackage/30_mackage9.nocrop.w375.h670.2x.jpg


----------



## M3rci08

Hi I got this at a secondhand store. Can you help me find out if it is real? I'm new to this forum so I'm still figuring out how to upload photos.


----------



## M3rci08

1


----------



## M3rci08

2


----------



## M3rci08

3


----------



## M3rci08

4


----------



## M3rci08

5


----------



## M3rci08

Front of dress. Sorry for the awful photo.


----------



## M3rci08

Back of dress


----------



## Sasiya

Could someone help me with this JUUN.J t-shirt?

Is this a authentic one?

Thanks a lot


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Hi Ladies!

Hope you could help me. I'm not familiar with Herve Leger. Is this dress authentic? I can post more photos once I receive the dress.


----------



## Ball

I have a question about my new Girls Moncler I just got this season. Almost all of the Moncler jackets I have the certilogo or newer Hologram authentication code tags are beneath all the care labels. This one I got the hologram is between labels (see attached).

The code matches with the jacket style though and everything else of the jacket looks authentic (including the logo stitching, font and size, cartoon tag color, quality of jacket etc). The only question I have doubt in the mind is the location of the hologram tag. Is this possible for authentic Moncler jackets? Please help!!


----------



## FroFro

I would be very grateful for some help with this dress. I've understood that older HL dresses don't have serial numbers, but I haven't been able to find any information about this particular style. Is anyone familiar with it ?


----------



## glassyyy

Can I get an authentication on this Balmain leather jacket? Ebay listing here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-BALMAI...KET-SIZE-52-/252056590882?hash=item3aafbe5a22


----------



## sam86

Hi,

Can someone authenticate this sunglasses for me
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231648449121?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## louisfanatic

Can anyone help me with this belt and let me know if this is ok:
(AUTH PRADA Black Nylon Silver Tone Logo Buckle Belt)


Item Name: PRADA Black Nylon Silver Tone Logo Buckle Belt

Item Number: 201431706388

Seller ID: linda*s***stuff (549778 )

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-PRADA-...1ba832&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=201425130197



Authentic or Not ?
Thank you in advance.

Pictures in the link.


----------



## gordomom

Hello,

I would be most grateful if someone could please take a look at these photos and tell me if these capri pants are authentic Prada Linea Rossa. They were not an auction and the photos are of the item currently in my possession. The left side stitching looked slightly off, so I was unsure. However, the quality of the material and stitching elsewhere is very high quality.

Thank you in advance!




















http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## santmega

can anyone help me authenticate these Chanel espadrilles? it's urgent!! thanks ladies!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Greta_V

Can someone please take a look at this Herve Leger Rae dress? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281798068865&alt=web 
 It is ending in 12 hours and I can't decide: to bid, or not to bid... Any ideas will be highly appreciated!


----------



## xoxmb

Can someone please help me authenticate this Mackage Kenya leather jacket? 

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-tops-outerwear/city-of-toronto/mackage-leather-jacket-size-xs-kenya/1101120668?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## roxies_mom

Hi! Posted in the Chanel thread but they sent me here. Hope one of you might be able to help me.  This is a Chanel blazer style jacket that I came upon in a resale shop. I took the pictures. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## roxies_mom

Additional pics of Chanel jacket.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone help me authenticate this burberry dress?  TIA

http://www.videdressing.com/robes-en-jeans/burberry-london/p-3619210.html


----------



## ochie

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this Moncler Racquet for me please. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-jacket-Moncler-Racquet-size-0-LIQUIDATION-/252136804813?hash=item3ab48651cd:gxgAAOSwVL1WDRkW


----------



## chocolagirl

roxies_mom said:


> Additional pics of Chanel jacket.


looks good


----------



## roxies_mom

chocolagirl said:


> looks good



Thanks so much!


----------



## iseebearbears

Hi lovely ladies, I've been browsing around but have yet to find a thread for authenticating Moncler jackets. I have 6 Monclers in total, five of which were purchased from the boutique so authenticity is certain. However, my first ever Moncler (bought around 5 years ago from a high end consignment store) is beginning to fall apart on me. Now I am having my doubts. Can someone help me out by reassuring me that I haven't been making a fool of myself by wearing a fake jacket for such a long time? Thanks in advance. :what:


----------



## iseebearbears




----------



## iseebearbears

Please help


----------



## lovchanel

Can someone help me to authenticate this Vince Scuba jacket that I got from eBay? 
The tag label and the zippers look weird to me... 

All of the vince I have got the grey label but this one is pure white...


----------



## lovchanel

Hi I purchased a vince scuba jacket on eBay, but the label and zippers look fake to me, can someone please authenticate it for me, thank you so much.


----------



## lovchanel

I mean do Vince even have white labels, I have only seen grey labels.


----------



## DJD101

Herve Leger dresses - help to authenticate please. 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-1847964.shtml




http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2050380.shtml


Can anyone help with the above two dresses. Are either of them fake? If either are authentic do you know anything about the model or year? Thank you in advance


----------



## Greta_V

Can someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger from TheRealReal? https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/dresses/sleeveless/herve-leger-bandage-dress-860 (I am hesitant to buy from them since Lollipuff posted an article about fake HLs sold on TRR). Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Greta_V

Greta_V said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Herve Leger from TheRealReal? https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/dresses/sleeveless/herve-leger-bandage-dress-860 (I am hesitant to buy from them since Lollipuff posted an article about fake HLs sold on TRR). Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks



Ok, nevermind, this one got away =(


----------



## adonis_asian

can anyone authenticate this moncler jacket please


----------



## chocolagirl

adonis_asian said:


> can anyone authenticate this moncler jacket please


fake moncler


----------



## Mhtveit

Hello,

I've been stupid and eager and bought a secondhand "sample" dress supposedly from Alexander McQueen. It looks so poorly made, the seams are crooked and it just has an extremely fake and cheap look and feel. Also there are no other tags that the upper neck tag which reads McQ/logo. 
Do any of you know if sample clothing usually are of a much poorer quality ? Or should these clothes have approximately the same quality to it as those clothes who make the shops? I collect McQueen dresses and all my other dresses are of a whole other standard.
Please enlighten me


----------



## icon

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Herve-Leger-...225745?hash=item4647bc2e91:g:CAUAAOSwZ1lWcA9-

Could you please authentiated this dress as the seller refuses to send extra photos of this dress?
Thank you.


----------



## icon

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Herve-Leger-...225745?hash=item4647bc2e91:g:CAUAAOSwZ1lWcA9-

Could you please authenticate this dress as the seller refuses to send extra photos?

Thank you.

Kind regards,


----------



## rock_girl

Can someone please authenticate these Herve Leger dresses?  Thank you very much! 

Item Name: Black Authentic Herve Leger Xandra Dress Size Med..No Reserve
Item Number: 262256536940
Seller: couturegirl555
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262256536940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Herve Leger Green Black Beaded Front Zip Cap Sleeve Bodycon Dress SZ M
Item Number: 361302555092
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...555092?hash=item541f4f79d4:g:huUAAOSwBahVXerH

Item Name: Herve Leger Black Spandex Knit Sequin Trim SS Bandage Bodycon Dress SZ M 
Item Number: 381414347713
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...347713?hash=item58ce1113c1:g:zvoAAOSwWnFWAwwq

Item Name: Herve Leger Black Gray Front Zip Open Back Sleeveless Bodycon Dress SZ M 
Item Number: 371332378915
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...378915?hash=item5675227123:g:M60AAOSwZd1VXeoP

Item Name: HERVE LEGER Black Spandex BODYCON Bandage Cocktail Party Dress M MINT
Item Number: 111883820409
Seller: buybuyvintage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...820409?hash=item1a0ccb9d79:g:f74AAOSwoydWo9yj


----------



## babeexphat

I am thinking about buying this dress at my local consignment store but I wanted to be sure before purchasing.  Can you give any input on whether it looks good so far or not? Any input will be appreciated as the sale ends Monday


----------



## vanessamber

Could someone please help me authenticate this DVF dress?  I was perusing dvf_personal_shopper's ebay guide, and I noticed a few red flags; namely, the print looking larger than a similar DVF print (I think the print is "brambles" - see last pic), and also, the word "vintage" on the label looks "fuschia" as opposed to a "bubble gum pink."  On the other hand, it has the side tags, so I'm a bit confused.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Hoodster777

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this Alexander McQueen scarf for me? I have a picture in case the link doesn't work. https://bnc.lt/m/8WB0oShA9q Thank you!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi 
Can someone please look at this auction on eBay for me and tell me if this scarf is authentic please? Item number is 172104039008. It is s completed auction. I was going to bid on the black scarf this seller has for sale. Thank you!


----------



## Victoria17

Hello,

please, help me with this Moschino coat. Is that original?

s017.radikal.ru/i418/1603/ba/010f79ca6a0b.jpg

s020.radikal.ru/i700/1603/69/95d5decd148a.jpg


----------



## mikan16

Hello everyone!

I have got a vintage Chanel jacket in Tokyo. It is my very first jacket. After I got it, I have searched info on the internet and I am not sure if this is authentic Chanel. If this is not, I will return to the store. I have found some info but it is not the same jacket:http://fashiongossip10.blogspot.jp/2...l#.VukA6fl97Dc. May you please authenticate this jacket?

Many thanks all for your help.

PS: the white label under the main black one seems to be disappeared/torn.


----------



## ak3

Hello, 
I recently bought a Chanel jacket and would love your input regarding authenticity. This is my first Chanel rtw and I'm very excited about it 

Item: Chanel Grey Herringbone Wool Blend Jacket Size

Listing number: 11139450

Seller: yoogiscloset

Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/clothin...size-8-40.html

Thank you so much for you help.


----------



## emilu

ak3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought a Chanel jacket and would love your input regarding authenticity. This is my first Chanel rtw and I'm very excited about it
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Chanel Grey Herringbone Wool Blend Jacket Size
> 
> 
> 
> Listing number: 11139450
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: yoogiscloset
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/clothin...size-8-40.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for you help.




Link doesn't seem to be active anymore


----------



## ak3

emilu said:


> Link doesn't seem to be active anymore



Hello, I'm sorry please try this one. 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/clothing/chanel-grey-herringbone-wool-blend-jacket-size-8-40.html

Im sorry if you copy amd paste the link it seems to work then, but not the other again I'm sorry about that.


----------



## carolinama86

Hello I already buy a Round Baroque Sunglasses from Amazon Buyvip. Its my first prada pair of glasses , and i don't know if are real. They do not come with any white card as i saw in some videos ( others haven't see they bring it). Wants to know if are real, ( I don't know if all sunglasses should bring it , as i bought here in Spain a pair of Gucci in a Huge Shopping Mall ( El Corte Ingles) and there 110% don't sell copies and that pair don't bring the authentication card).


----------



## scarlette1969

Please help with authentication of this Moncler Jacket.  This would potentially be my first Moncler jacket so I have no idea what to look for to confirm authenticity.  Many many thanks in advance for helping!!!

name:  BNWT Moncler VOUGLETTE Peplum Down Puffer Jacket Burgundy Size 2 $1230
seller:  lastudentessa
number:  301909202014
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Moncle...202014?hash=item464b30d45e:g:fm0AAOSwUdlWfard


----------



## ak3

emilu said:


> Link doesn't seem to be active anymore



Please try this link (if not too much trouble copy and paste) I would really love confirmation. 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chanel-grey-herringbone-wool-blend-jacket-size-8-40.html


----------



## andersob834

I am hoping someone here can give me an answer, as the ladies over in the Bal authenticate this section haven't responded. 

Item: Balenciaga Leather Jacket
Seller: crystalcfashions
Item number: 281983703085
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281983703085?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller has good feedback, but just want confirmation the jacket is authentic. It's the 2009 black with black zips, if I am not mistaken. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlakeMills

Item: Dsquared Shorts
Seller: ibshn_2012 
Item number: 111949720468
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DSQUARED2-M...hash=item1a10b92b94:m:mA5Y4XtJ-OeKYvqgPkv3oBQ

Do these seem authentic to you? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello I was wondering if this is real from ebay the seller says i should check this forum so I am assuming it is real but im suspicious since the price is so low? Could someone kindly please authenticate. I also did a search of the sellers name (phildrenki) on this forum since hes sold some CL heels here it seems like he is legit but also shady at the same time. I won the bid but waiting to see if its authentic before paying Thank you

Item: HL Elise dress 
Seller: phildrenki
Item number: 252332456459
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEG...5U15eWUHmN7CnZa5uEAEQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## shopforbags

Hello, can u pls authenticate this moncler:
http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=121975801319&txnId=1630617361002


----------



## shopforbags

More pics, sorry trying to figure out how to post from phone


----------



## shopforbags

More pics for moncler above : 

http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=121975801319&txnId=1630617361002


----------



## shopforbags

Hi, just learned my link wasnt working, can u pls try item number instead

121975801319

Or this link http://m.ebay.com/itm/121975801319


----------



## carterg

hello i would love help on these pair of jeans . are they real - thanks in advance


----------



## Beata1346

Hi All,

I purchased the below Chanel jacket from a designer consignment store yesterday. Now I am starting to question the authenticity of the jacket. The labels look good to me but my main issue is the buttons and the fact that the two top pockets are not functional. I just have a bad feeling and wanted to ask the experts here for help. Please! I’m desperate and want to try to return the jacket if it is indeed fake.

Thank you,
Beata


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello could someone authenticate this Herve Leger dress please the website says its authentic but is that meant to be the 2008 Ash Ombre dress so I am not entirely sure? Thanks in advance cant post pictures because their website has locked from saving them 
Item: Herve Leger dress
Seller: vestiaire Collective
Item number: 2740631
Link http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ger/grey-mini-dress-herve-leger-2740631.shtml


----------



## iloveleonard

I came across a Pierre Balmain bag at a thrift store, that basically looks like this 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/like/182197800741?item=182197800741&vectorid=229529&rmvSB=true

but with gold hardware and a different logo, like this one

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/pierre-balmain-coin-purse 

The zippers all say Balmain, it claims to be genuine leather and made in the US, but the tag on the interior seemed to be glued in and starting to separate from the bag. I've been trying to figure out how to spot a real from a fake and I honestly have no clue, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Irvan Salim

hi, I'm Irvan. I want to buy Chanel jacket but I'm not sure about it authenticity, because some fake Chanel today is very clean look like authentic. Can you help me authenticate this Chanel jacket? This I attach a picture from 2 different jacket same model and same size but and I see a lot of different between, make me confused which one is authentic? or both are authentic? I'm thanksful for your help before 

This is the first Jacket:








and then this is second jacket:









Thanks,
Irvan Salim


----------



## jeneffer831

i just received these Herve Leger dresses, and im questioning the authenticity.  Thank you!


----------



## erlasigurjons

Hello

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Celine coat?
It's from the 80's


----------



## hellokimmiee

jeneffer831 said:


> i just received these Herve Leger dresses, and im questioning the authenticity.  Thank you!



I don't believe this is authentic. Bandage material seems off and so does care tag. 

Pulled this from the internet but tags should look like this.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Irvan Salim said:


> hi, I'm Irvan. I want to buy Chanel jacket but I'm not sure about it authenticity, because some fake Chanel today is very clean look like authentic. Can you help me authenticate this Chanel jacket? This I attach a picture from 2 different jacket same model and same size but and I see a lot of different between, make me confused which one is authentic? or both are authentic? I'm thanksful for your help before
> 
> This is the first Jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3413120
> View attachment 3413121
> View attachment 3413124
> View attachment 3413125
> View attachment 3413126
> 
> 
> and then this is second jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3413127
> View attachment 3413129
> View attachment 3413130
> View attachment 3413132
> View attachment 3413134
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Irvan Salim



I believe the second one is real. It's hard to tell because of the quality of the photos. It seems like the tag could be the wrong material but that may just be the photo because it looks perfect in the photo of the back of the tag. Buttons are good, there is no number to indicate style year so I can't google to find out but 94305 is Chanel's code for black. Be careful though because people switch tags and buttons on stuff. It looks like a Chanel piece so if the material seems thick and durable I'd say there's a strong chance it's authentic. 

Also, you didn't post pictures of the inner liner but Chanel silk linings usually have some sort of logo design on them.


----------



## hellokimmiee

shopforbags said:


> Hi, just learned my link wasnt working, can u pls try item number instead
> 
> 121975801319
> 
> Or this link http://m.ebay.com/itm/121975801319



I know this is forever later but you can get Moncler coats authenticated by Moncler through their website. I sent pics to them once and they fully authenticated a jacket I was thinking of purchasing.


----------



## Necatie

I found this at a thrift store. Is it real?


----------



## bobbyaiii

please can someone tell me if this jacket is real or not - thanks in advance


----------



## threepipepigmy

Hi there, if anyone would like to give me their thoughts on the authenticity of either of these shirts I would be very grateful.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/dolce-gab...Ptjdfl4SO6JvuS3RGH0yA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paul-Smit...Ptjdfl4SO6JvuS3RGH0yA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Please let me know if you would like any more information or pictures. 

Kind regards
Toni


----------



## gosia

Is that authentic? Thank you.


----------



## jenashley22

Is this jacket/vest authentic?? thanks


----------



## MsCrow

Hello
Would someone mind looking at this skirt and let me know your thoughts on authenticity?
It's heavy and feels well made.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zwust5a4tpszgpx/AABqhS3FGHJ_Qe3ZEGCrZF3Ra?dl=0
Thank you


----------



## hdo

Hi!Can someone please help me authenticate this Current/Elliott please?
Sorry the color of the last 2 pictures was a bit off  due to the light, but pictures were taken of the same pair. Thank you very much!


----------



## Justinedm

Hello,
Finaly bought my first herve leger dress, and when I got it, I noticed all the tags looked very good but it does not have a 'made in China' (or anywhere else) tag. 
Is it possible or does it mean it's a fake? 
I bought it from vestiaire collective


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi, can anyone please let me know if this woolrich parka is authentic? Thanks in advance!!

Item name: woolrich jhon rich & bros parka size S
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/woolrich-...a2a6acfe5:g:vyoAAOSwpP9Y5NcW&autorefresh=true
Seller : oksanprokopov0
Item number: 112380792805


----------



## prd2bascorpio

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if this Burberry Prorsum coat on sale in eBay is authenticate.

Item Name: Burberry-Prorsum-Womens-Plum-Heavy-Wool-Trench-Coat-Jacket-Size-Medium-M
Item ID: 272492726862
Seller: wegomegoyougo2
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-Womens-Plum-Heavy-Wool-Trench-Coat-Jacket-Size-Medium-M-/272492726862?hash=item3f71d50a4e:g:hLkAAOSwA3dYWb6Z

I am a little worried as the size tag just says M instead of a number size. I have two Burberry trench coats which both have numbered sizes.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Hi there!
 I just bid on this item and wondering if it's authentic....any help would be truly grateful. Thank you!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222587125939


----------



## Hanabisayuki

Hanabisayuki said:


> Hi there!
> I just bid on this item and wondering if it's authentic....any help would be truly grateful. Thank you!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222587125939



Oh yes here is the right format:

Item Name: Herve Leger Boutique Bodycon
Seller: ebrg123
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222587125939
Thank you!


----------



## nellynoonoonoo

Thoughts on this vintage Chanel jacket? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Bo...258377?hash=item1c8e3a2089:g:s7oAAOSw1EhZjtRY

Item Name: Chanel Boutique Vintage Navy Jacket
Seller:reginalsheppar_0
Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Bo...258377?hash=item1c8e3a2089:g:s7oAAOSw1EhZjtRY

Things I think look a little wonky are that the white style label has been cut out, the buttons on the jacket cuffs appear to be generic sailor-type buttons with no distinguishingly Chanel type details (but the rest of the buttons have the chanel clover details) and the fabric just somehow doesn't scream "Chanel" to me either... Would be really interested to hear your thoughts on this as I actually really like the style itself.


----------



## hellokimmiee

nellynoonoonoo said:


> Thoughts on this vintage Chanel jacket? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Bo...258377?hash=item1c8e3a2089:g:s7oAAOSw1EhZjtRY
> 
> Item Name: Chanel Boutique Vintage Navy Jacket
> Seller:reginalsheppar_0
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chanel-Bo...258377?hash=item1c8e3a2089:g:s7oAAOSw1EhZjtRY
> 
> Things I think look a little wonky are that the white style label has been cut out, the buttons on the jacket cuffs appear to be generic sailor-type buttons with no distinguishingly Chanel type details (but the rest of the buttons have the chanel clover details) and the fabric just somehow doesn't scream "Chanel" to me either... Would be really interested to hear your thoughts on this as I actually really like the style itself.



Not convinced it's authentic. Buttons are a big give away, never seen any Chanel buttons with 0 logos. There's almost always a CC logo or Chanel written on the button. I've seen a lot of varying Chanel tags but they do not usually use a small white tab for just the number. 

However, I'm not super familiar with pre 2000s Chanel so maybe I'm wrong but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## JessicaGirl

Hi I was wondering if you guys think this gorgeous Prada dress from 1stdibs.com is authentic or not? I need a new outfit to wear to my course.

Here is the link:

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clo...retch-leather-dress-crop-jacket/id-v_2861573/


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Can someone please help to authenticate this herve leger, I purchased it a year ago from the luxury closet and now i feel its replica.. please help


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

And if the person is kind enough to authenticate this dress for me, i guess this one is authenticate just want to be extra sure ( i got it from ebay)


----------



## TooManyFakes

Hi, could someone help me authenticate this Chanel jacket.  

Item:  142514003273
Serial Number:  None
Listing number:  ?
Seller:  fashionguru62
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-vint...003273?hash=item212e7f1d49:g:F9oAAOSwb69Zw29l
Comments:  I checked the vintage label guild and it looks like this label is missing the little stripes down each side.  Did Chanel have this label without the stripe?  The missing size/material tag makes me question it too.  But the price is decent if authentic.


----------



## LuxeDeb

TooManyFakes said:


> Hi, could someone help me authenticate this Chanel jacket.
> 
> Item:  142514003273
> Serial Number:  None
> Listing number:  ?
> Seller:  fashionguru62
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-vint...003273?hash=item212e7f1d49:g:F9oAAOSwb69Zw29l
> Comments:  I checked the vintage label guild and it looks like this label is missing the little stripes down each side.  Did Chanel have this label without the stripe?  The missing size/material tag makes me question it too.  But the price is decent if authentic.



It's a fake.


----------



## TooManyFakes

LuxeDeb said:


> It's a fake.


Thank you!  I figured, thanks for taking the time to let me know and keep me from making a regretful purchase.


----------



## CKT

Hi! 

Can someone help me authenticate this Balmain Blazer? Is it a 2013 version as the buttons are different, also the number of buttons on the sleeves are different.

Thank you!!


----------



## Croissant

Hi all,

Please help. I know this Marc Jacobs label is real but it’s been reattached it seems?? There are extra stitches that are not very near all around it which makes me think it was reattached. Also look at the stitches connected the fur collar. Is this authentic but has just been fussed with or are these the signs of a fake garment?? If no one can help does anyone know of a Marc Jacobs apparel expert? Thank you.


----------



## Shiri

Hi ladies
Can somebody help me to authenticate these Karen Walker Northern Lights sunglasses?
Much appreciated xo


----------



## jazz1345

Hi everyone. Bought a Moncler jacket, and I guess I trust strangers too much, he said it was a jacket from the 80s, but my question is, do any Moncler jackets (Grenoble model) have plastic lettering on the logo on the front? Also I cannot find any logo/name on the zippers, which I guess makes it a fake aswell.. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Hello, can anyone tell me if this Lacoste pullover is authentic or fake? My bf got this as a present some years ago from a father‘s friend.
Thank you


----------



## Twelve

For comparison this is from Lacoste store.


----------



## Barbara Johnny

Hello everyone. I bought in thrift store Acne wool pullover, but on the logo is written Acne Jeans Ambition to Create Novel Expressions. I thought Acne jeans is written only at jeans obviously. But i don't understand why they put in on pullover also lol ?


----------



## MilaMakeup

I think it's real, but i'm not sure


----------



## oksun

Hello!
Could someone please help authenticate this Moncler coat www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MONCLER-WOMENS-FUR-HOOD-SOLAIRE-PUFFER-SKI-DOWN-JACKET-COAT-SIZE-0-UK-6-8/112631680671?hash=item1a395f0e9f:g:6o8AAOSwiBJaAIw3
I am not sure about the logo stitches, they look a bit crooked.
TIA!


----------



## Danzie89

I purchased this D&G sweater yesterday and got a steal! I checked out the hologram and my boyfriend and I both agreed it appears authentic. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated in authenticating this item. Thanks!


----------



## understatedchic

Does anyone have this top. I bought this Equipment blouse online for 100 on Ebay. And I am unsure if it authentic or not.  It looks like all the button except the 2nd top one have equipment engraved in them. Which is odd.


----------



## lvg

Hi
Please authenticate this Canada Goose Shelbourne jacket . 
Item Name: Canada Goose Shelbourne Coat
Thank you


----------



## lvg

More pics


----------



## Leslie1980

Hi! Can someone please share their opinion on whether this is authentic or not? This Dress was gifted to my daughter - I noticed it's missing the hologram sticker - not sure what to make of this


----------



## BLJanz

I just stumbled across your thread now, a couple years too late.  I can say with certainty that the jacket in the photos is not an authentic Moncler.  Also, it's not an Ever, but rather a copy of a Maya, but appears to be missing the hood.


----------



## myachillesheel

https://www.grailed.com/listings/3950960-Balmain-Balmain-Leather-Biker-Jacket

Please check the authenticity for this Balmain jacket here. I need to make the purchase by next week the latest and I would appreciate a quick and accurate help!


----------



## Jokul

PLEASE HELP! Moncler Jacket (second hand)

Firstly I try to research a lot of website and youtube.

I think it is authentic.

But still not sure on this jacket.

I need help from professional of Moncler jacket to discuss.

Thank you.


----------



## jvbaby

Hi ladies!

Hoping you can help me authenticate this moncler jacket. My dry cleaners is selling left-behind items of over a year and she has this moncler puffer. The white string is throwing me off and I cannot find this style anywhere online.
Please help!


----------



## sb2

Can someone authenticate these Hudson’s and Seven’s that someone gave me the stitching on the Hudson’s by the zipper looks a bit questionable with it not even stitches but I don’t own any to begin with. All the ones I’ve looked at have a fabric tag also this is more plasticy


----------



## kaleida

Can someone help me authenticate this Herve Leger dress listing on ebay?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/253828898769


----------



## Mahamat Younis

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this supreme box logo hoodie peach please


----------



## CalistaS

Can someone help me authenticate this "Valentino" silk dress. Please let me know if you need additional photos or if I am not doing this correctly since I am a total newb. Thank you!


----------



## junebug3

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Moncler Puffy Coat? It is vintage and therefore has no authenticity number: https://poshmark.com/listing/Moncler-Puffy-Coat-5bcd04fd04e33df455870414

More pictures below:


----------



## BagGirl4Ever

I just purchased my first Balenciaga leather jacket here: https://www.giglio.com/eng/clothing-women_jacket-balenciaga-528573tyh15.html?cSel=002&from=doofinder

Does anyone know if this site is reputable? The price is lower than what I've seen at Barney's though I'm not complaining. I was even able to use the Black Friday code 20% off on purchase. I just want to make sure my money was well spent. [emoji4] The photos show the jacket zipped all the way up & don't display what the inside lining & tags look like. Giglio does say that this is Fall/Winter 18/19 collection. TIA! [emoji169] 
View attachment 4259811

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## darchik

Dear Authenticators and Balmain Lovers, please help authenticate the long vest. girl saying she bought it in outlet but buttons can be different color of other hardware on apparel... oh


----------



## rockwell1234

Hi, can someone please authenticate this men’s blazer I found at a thrift

Item Name: unknown (seems to be a single button blazer with two lapels with 4 buttons on the wrists)
Item number: unknown (numbers are hard to read- could be 010618)
Seller id: goodwill in Champaign, IL
Link: none

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## lcfromyny

Hello,

Is there anyone who is familiar with 7 for all mankind to help me authenticate a pair of Kimmie crop denim??


----------



## SakuraSakura

Good morning, authenticators. If you have a moment, could you please help me with this item? Thank you in advance. 
Item: Saint Laurent Space Constellations Knitwear Sweater.
Listing Number: This was purchased secondhand. 
Seller: A local thrift store. 
Comments: The construction is excellent and the material is good quality; however, it appears to have been shrunken and the sweaters' shape is generally warped. If anymore details are needed please let me know.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi everyone,

I’m waiting for more pics, but what do you think of this chanel jacket? It’s 180€ so the price is obviously throwing me off, but looks pretty real.


----------



## burberryjenkins

Swanky said:


> Please post any authenticity questions regarding apparel or any related items.



Hello Everyone!

Cant say how much this forum is appreciated. I have this Balmain Polo T-Shirt, it looks to be older. I'm assuming its authentic, just don't know how much it's worth? I heard back from a friend that this Burberry Barn Jacket is also authentic, but I really do not know what it is worth. Any help makes you a hero in my book.

This was the Burberry post: Authenticate This BURBERRY

Thanks A Ton!

Jacob


----------



## Trilogy

Hi, 
Can someone please authenticate this herve leger dress I picked up at a thrift store?


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

So, a bit of an off topic question. Can anyone offer authentication advice in this forum? I have been in the designer apparel resale for numerous years and there are certainly items where I can relatively easily give a verdict on. I see this forum is not always the most active (not that I can promise to be available every day either) but I know that certain other authentication forums only work with designated authenticators, so I thought I'd ask. Have a nice evening everybody!


----------



## chezzy79

Just purchased this pair on eBay, I'm fairly certain it is authentic but the upside-down "Made in Italy" label is a bit concerning, and I can't find any information anywhere although the jeans do look pretty unique.

Authenticity check and any information would be much appreciated, thank you


----------



## catweazle

To all the lovely members here, can you help authenticate the Max Mara coat from the ebay listing https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/max-mara-mantel-100-kamelhaar-gr-38/1295958805-160-2650

I'm about to buy it however i want to make sure it's worth it 
TIA


----------



## Tingeling

Hi all Chanel lovers. Any chance you can help me see if these Chanel jackets are authentic?
Thank you so so much 
*Item*:CHANEL 98P vintage soft pink tweed double breasted boxy blazer jacket FR46
*Item Number*:352884396808
*Seller:* taggedarchives (1999 )
*Link*:https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-98P...a=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Tingeling

And this one 
*Item*:CHANEL 97C vintage baby yellow boucle tweed classic tailor blazer jacket FR40
*Item Number*:254450314203
*Seller*:taggedarchives (1999 )
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-97C...a=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Tingeling

Last one 
*Item:*Vintage Chanel Jacket In VGC Size 42
*Item Number*:283783921918
*Seller*:5833alexandra (219 )
*Link*:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ch...a=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507

Thank's a million


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

Tingeling said:


> Hi all Chanel lovers. Any chance you can help me see if these Chanel jackets are authentic?
> Thank you so so much
> *Item*:CHANEL 98P vintage soft pink tweed double breasted boxy blazer jacket FR46
> *Item Number*:352884396808
> *Seller:* taggedarchives (1999 )
> *Link*:https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-98P-vintage-soft-pink-tweed-double-breasted-boxy-blazer-jacket-FR46/352884396808?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=48ee648dcc5347faaeaddf6fd44725e6&pid=100290&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=254450314203&itm=352884396808&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507





Tingeling said:


> And this one
> *Item*:CHANEL 97C vintage baby yellow boucle tweed classic tailor blazer jacket FR40
> *Item Number*:254450314203
> *Seller*:taggedarchives (1999 )
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-97C-vintage-baby-yellow-boucle-tweed-classic-tailor-blazer-jacket-FR40/254450314203?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=5e33f58a669f4f7dabc92914e7c8d2b2&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=352884396808&itm=254450314203&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507





Tingeling said:


> Last one
> *Item:*Vintage Chanel Jacket In VGC Size 42
> *Item Number*:283783921918
> *Seller*:5833alexandra (219 )
> *Link*:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Chanel-Jacket-In-VGC-Size-42/283783921918?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=622f57d3295f401484bcc63e32e23256&pid=100290&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=254450314203&itm=283783921918&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
> 
> Thank's a million



All three are authentic


----------



## Tingeling

fashioncollectionneur said:


> All three are authentic


 Thank you soo much for your fast reply!!


----------



## LangdonMom

Hello Wonderful Stylish Persons - I purchased this cute dress from a kind shop owner who visits Italy to purchase for her boutique. The tag looks authentic and the dress feels like real wool. Is it authentic or not? It does not have a size tab or any other identification. Can you please help! I look forward to your responses. Kindest regards. Sandra


----------



## bisousx

This is so adorable!! Wish I could assist you with authentication tips but I’m not knowledgeable


----------



## LangdonMom

I know, it is such a fun piece! I am looking forward to some spring temperatures so I can wear it. Thank you and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## quackedup

the tag doesnt look right.
i believe the teddy range should actually have the teddy on the tag.
other knit items have the plain white tag (some newer knits have the bottom fold of the tag stitched flat, older items don't)


----------



## LangdonMom

Thank you so much for your clarification and answering! I appreciate knowing the sad truth..lol, but I know now and that means the most!

Thank you so much, again! Be well and kindest regards!


----------



## LangdonMom

Good Day Fashionista Lovely People - I purchased this vintage Yves Saint Laurent sweater. Can anyone share with me if it is authentic? I enjoy vintage finds.

Please note: The inside tag feels like satin. The tag also reads 100 % cotton.  I worry, however, the collar stitching overlaps on the collar at the seam. 

Thank you so much, if you can help! Would be so very appreciated.  Be well and stay safe.

Kindest regards!


----------



## LangdonMom

It would mean so much if I can have this piece authenticated on this YSL shirt...thank you!!


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

I would say this is not authentic.


----------



## B25want

Hello! Does this icon coat look authentic?




__





						Log In - Poshmark
					






					poshmark.com
				




I honestly cannot tell from these photos alone.. but I thought I would ask anyways. Any input appreciated!


----------



## silazarova

Hello guys, can someone help me with the authentication for this celine jacket, i found this link and seems similar, but the zips are bit strange. 





						ver rare CELINE by PHOEBE PHILO black leather biker jacket - 1st season at 1stDibs
					

View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Jet black heavy leather moto jacket with heavy silver hardware designed by Phoebe Philo for her first collection for Celine - a very collectible piece.




					www.1stdibs.com


----------



## leialani831

Is this an authentic Moncler jacket? I've never seen this style from them before: 









						Moncler Brown Quilted Polyamide Down and Fur Toggle Coat Size 1/S- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Moncler Brown Quilted Polyamide Down and Fur Toggle Coat Size 1/S. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## gquinn

Could an authenticator kindly take a look at this vintage Dior top? The fabric, trim and laces all feel like good quality and not “cheap”. I was concerned about the missing “f” in Surf but I think only the white color way of this top had this detail. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Antonia

Just got this Chanel sweater jacket from the Real Real.   Size and composition tags are missing.   Does it look authentic?   I belted it because it looks like a grandma jacket without a belt,  lol!


----------



## muffinpoo

Can someone tell if this Herve Leger skirt is authentic? I got it from a thrift shop.


----------



## evilia1210

Can anyone authenticate this Max Mara cashmere coat? I am thinking about getting one for my birthday present  Thank you.








						MaxMara 100% Cashmere Coat Size:US 2 4 6 IT 36 38 40  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MaxMara 100% Cashmere Coat Size:US 2 4 6 IT 36 38 40 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## RoxydeJ86

I hope this is okay to ask. I have a general authentication question about Diane von Furstenberg clothing. I know not all authentic DvF clothing has the hologram, because it was invented a few years ago, but are there known fakes that do have a hologram or is this a pretty good way to make sure you're buying an authentic piece?


----------



## nicole2730

Can someone please authenticate this MAX MARA Teddy jacket? It doesn’t feel as soft as other ones I have had.


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

Hi,

Could you add a picture of the interior/made in label and a clear picture of the pattern on the lining?


----------



## nicole2730

fashioncollectionneur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you add a picture of the interior/made in label and a clear picture of the pattern on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashioncollectionneur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you add a picture of the interior/made in label and a clear picture of the pattern on the lining?
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME!!
Click to expand...


----------



## nicole2730

fashioncollectionneur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you add a picture of the interior/made in label and a clear picture of the pattern on the lining?


Hi, luckily I was able to return this coat!


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

Hi,

Good to hear, this is very modern. If an item does not make you wow, find one that will  Vintage is more my forte. I'd have to do more research on the size markings on the made in tag.


----------



## acheronbeach

Any lululemon fans out there?  I bought these yoga pants.  A friend of mine found the print on some other lulu listings as "Inky Manifesto".  I can only find one tag on it which is pictured below (it's been cut).  I also took a picture of the gusset.  I'm not familiar with the brand so I can't tell if auth or not...?   Are there any other features/measurements I should look out for?

ETA: I discovered a small round dot tag printed on inside the pocket that has a 12 on it and what looks like a printed code in a circle around it.


----------



## operamom

I just found a vintage Versace shirt dress at Value Village for $14! I’m pretty sure it’s authentic as it seems to be thick good quality material and all the stitching and seams are top notch (aside from one spot where the threads came loose). It has a tag with a hologram code on it. Anyone know how to authenticate it for sure? Any of the purse Authenticators also dabble in clothing?


----------



## operamom

acheronbeach said:


> Any lululemon fans out there?  I bought these yoga pants.  A friend of mine found the print on some other lulu listings as "Inky Manifesto".  I can only find one tag on it which is pictured below (it's been cut).  I also took a picture of the gusset.  I'm not familiar with the brand so I can't tell if auth or not...?   Are there any other features/measurements I should look out for?
> 
> ETA: I discovered a small round dot tag printed on inside the pocket that has a 12 on it and what looks like a printed code in a circle around it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998918


This looks authentic to me. I bought a pair off of someone on marketplace recently and it seems authentic to me but for some reason I find the fabric just so think so it make me doubt it. I haven’t bought lululemon pants nee for a long time and they’re the align pants so maybe I’m just not that familiar with the fabrics anymore.


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

operamom said:


> I just found a vintage Versace shirt dress at Value Village for $14! I’m pretty sure it’s authentic as it seems to be thick good quality material and all the stitching and seams are top notch (aside from one spot where the threads came loose). It has a tag with a hologram code on it. Anyone know how to authenticate it for sure? Any of the purse Authenticators also dabble in clothing?


If you post some pictures I could have a look at it for you.

*edit: although I am not an official authenticator (I have asked in this topic if it still ok to offer opinions) I am in the designer apparel resale business.


----------



## acheronbeach

operamom said:


> This looks authentic to me. I bought a pair off of someone on marketplace recently and it seems authentic to me but for some reason I find the fabric just so think so it make me doubt it. I haven’t bought lululemon pants nee for a long time and they’re the align pants so maybe I’m just not that familiar with the fabrics anymore.


Thanks!


----------



## operamom

fashioncollectionneur said:


> If you post some pictures I could have a look at it for you.
> 
> *edit: although I am not an official authenticator (I have asked in this topic if it still ok to offer opinions) I am in the designer apparel resale business.


Thank you so much! Let me know if you need more pics


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

operamom said:


> Thank you so much! Let me know if you need more pics



Hi, does the shirt still have a made in tag?


----------



## operamom

Yes!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi 

I don't really buy designer clothing, but I was given this Max Mara (hopefully) coat and I would be very grateful if you guys could take a look at it. It feels very nice and soft. The tags have been cut off, I'm assuming. Sorry about the pictures not being in order! Thank you!


----------



## MaxDexter

quackedup said:


> the tag doesnt look right.
> i believe the teddy range should actually have the teddy on the tag.
> other knit items have the plain white tag (some newer knits have the bottom fold of the tag stitched flat, older items don't)
> View attachment 4730230


Not just that, but if you look at the font for "Moschino" on the tag, you can see its completely different, and more 2D than the original.


----------



## animotion89

Purchased this Max Mara Manuela from Vestiaire Collective but the tags look off - could someone please confirm if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Geddes

Does anyone know of an Authenticator of Versace clothing that provides a certificate like A4U ?


----------



## Efenig91

Hello, I recently purchased a Prada jacket from TRR. I don’t see any red flags- feels well constructed, stitches look nice, interior wool feels real. However, it’s the care tags that concern me a bit and there is no small tag with the size on it. Could someone help me ease my anxiety? Thanks in advance


----------



## L M Mol

animotion89 said:


> Purchased this Max Mara Manuela from Vestiaire Collective but the tags look off - could someone please confirm if this is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175147
> View attachment 5175148
> View attachment 5175149
> View attachment 5175150
> View attachment 5175151


I’m following! I’ve bought an Max Mara 101801 coat on vestiaire and I’m also doubting the authenticity… Pictures follow later.


----------



## perfectionbaby

Can someone please help me authentic this moncler vest. Got it as a gift


----------



## lasbananas

Hi! I'm thinking of purchasing this Max Mara coat and am wondering is it authentic and also what style it is. Would appreciate if someone can identify the model? Seller says the color is gray. The pictures are not great.
It kinda looks like the 101801 but the pockets and lapels are different. The composition is the same (90/10 wool and cashmere). There's monogramming on the liner. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jenski44

Is this an authentic Max Mara coat and does anyone know what model/style name it is?  A friends who lives 200 miles away neighbour is selling this and has offered me first refusal.  Including the photos I have been sent.  Thank you


----------



## allfalls19

can anyone help authenticate this Chanel Jacket? 
It’s supposed to be cruise 2020, and style was on the runway for the show. 
thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

allfalls19 said:


> can anyone help authenticate this Chanel Jacket?
> It’s supposed to be cruise 2020, and style was on the runway for the show.
> thank you!
> View attachment 5301598
> View attachment 5301599
> View attachment 5301600
> View attachment 5301601
> View attachment 5301602
> View attachment 5301603
> View attachment 5301604


We are not supposed to comment on authenticity, but please do not buy it, with 100% certainty.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi! I saw this Max Mara coat for sale. Don't know anything about the brand, really, so I would appreciate any input. The seller says it's authentic and bought over 10 years ago. TIA!
Link: here (sorry, not in English)


----------



## kitty23

dimmia14 said:


> PLEASE help me - I ordered this from BLOOMINGDALE's and I'm convinced that it is counterfeit. 1) the lining is horrible quality, 2) there are loose threads everywhere, 3) the camel hair is not soft at all, 4) the tag does not match the size - one says 6, the other says 4! Not to mention, the shipping process was incredibly complicated and it got misdelivered before it reached me. Every time I order designer goods from this Dept store there is shipping drama.
> 
> I spent so much money on this item. Could Bloomie's sell fake goods? I'm now second guessing some other purchases from there too...my father's Canali suit came in and also had mismatched sizes and felt extremely low quality but I have no idea if there are fake Canali suits. I'm horrified and embarrassed.
> 
> View attachment 5278054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278057


I agree that it doesn’t look right. I’d be surprised if Bloomingdale’s stocked fakes, but I wonder whether someone ordered a real one and returned a fake? I know that happens sometimes with bags, which is why they often aren’t returnable.


----------



## eline.ag

Hello! I need help authenticating this prada cap on Vestiaire collective. The slightly crooked triangle logo on the leather piece and the R without the notch on the card is what is questionable for me. Any help will be appreciated, Thank you so much in advance! 
Item Name: Prada cap Black/red
Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rada/black-synthetic-prada-hat-20987581.shtml


----------



## pjam

Hello! Just wondering if these are fakes cause I’m considering buying this sweater from Japan, but I am not sure if this a dupe or just how it is from being sold in Japan. Cause I once bought a Vivienne Westwood beret from Japan and ended up being a fake.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5337238


----------



## MissRey

Could someone help me with this RL Polo Bear t-shirt? I’ve literally spent hours trying to figure out how to spot a fake on these things but I am more confused than ever  Seller says it is from the kiddie section. Anyone have any opinions? I absolutely love it but would hate for it to be fake and end up supporting the counterfeit market. With so many fakes out there of these super cute tee’s I have no clue.


----------

